# RADON JEALOUS



## Radon-Bikes (2. August 2016)

Liebe IBC'ler,

es wurde viel spekuliert und etliche User haben sehnsüchtig auf Infos gewartet. In Zukunft werden wir in diesem Thread den Support für unser neues Carbon Hardtail "JEALOUS" bündeln und euch Rede und Antwort stehen. Hier gibt's bereits interessante Artikel zum Launch. Wie gefällt's euch?

*Enduro Mountainbike Magazine*: http://enduro-mtb.com/purer-neid-das-neue-radon-jealous-cross-country-hardtail/

*MTB-News*: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08/01/radon-jealous-2017-neues-29-race-hardtail/

*Youtube*


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. August 2016)

*Jetzt mitmachen und ein JEALOUS Frame-Set gewinnen!*

SOMETIMES IT IS JUST FUN TO MAKE SOMEBODY JEALOUS.
WHO DO YOU WANT TO MAKE JEALOUS?

Wir kennen das doch alle, manchmal ist es einfach eine innere Genugtuung jemanden ein wenig eifersüchtig zu machen. Und das neue RADON JEALOUS ist geradezu ideal für diese kleine Sünde. Ob die Gegner beim Rennen, die Kumpels beim Bike-Treff oder jemanden der sich bisher noch gar nicht mit dem Mountainbike beschäftigt hat. Erzähl uns, wen du eifersüchtig machen möchtest und wie du das mit Hilfe deines RADON JEALOUS anstellen möchtest.

Vielleicht willst du die neue Bestzeit auf der Hausrunde aufstellen, deine Freunde mit einem einmaligen Rahmendesign beindrucken, mit dem Rad endlich die überschüssigen Kilos abtrainieren oder einfach das geilste Bike aufbauen, das deine Freunde vor Neid erblassen lässt.

Schick uns deine Geschichte, deine Spezifikationen, dein Rahmen-Design oder was dir gerade einfällt an [email protected] und gewinne einen JEALOUS Rahmen, den unsere Designer ganz individuell nach deinen Wünschen gestalten. Mit deinem individuellen Einzelstück wird dein Plan mit Sicherheit aufgehen.

Da es bei dieser Aktion um Spaß und gute Ideen geht, soll sich natürlich niemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Daher bitten wir euch keine Namen der Menschen anzugeben, die ihr eifersüchtig machen wollt, sondern eher eine Beschreibung („meinen Kumpel, meinen Lehrer, meinen größten Gegner im Verein...“).

Alle Infos zum neuen RADON JEALOUS findest du hier: www.youarejealous.com






Disclaimer: goo.gl/8HrZKQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofi1982 (25. August 2016)

Hi Radon Team,

ich wollte ein paar Fragen zu dem Jealous stellen.

Zunächst aber folgendes: Das Rad sieht wirklich Top aus! 

1. Welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr bei meiner Körpergrösse und Schrittlänge empfehlen? 

Körpergrösse: 181 cm
Schrittlänge: 86,5 cm

Im Grund muss ich mich zwischen 18" und 20" entscheiden. Was wäre eure Empfehlung?

2. Koennt Ihr schon die Rahmengewichte der anderen 3 Rahmengroessen mitteilen? Die 890g beziehen sich ja auf die kleinste Rahmengrösse.

3. Das einzige was mir an dem Rahmen nicht gefällt ist die externe Bremsleitung. Warum habt Ihr diese nicht intern verlegt. Mit dem Argument der Wartung, habe ich so meine Problme! Eigentlich wechsle ich wesentlich haufiger die Züge wie die Bremsleitung oder die Bremsanlage. Ich hätte es eher verstanden wenn daher die Schaltzüge aussen verlegt werden. Aber im Grunde ist das Rad  schicker und einfacher sauber zu machen wenn alles im Rahmen verlegt wird!


----------



## dummeLiese (30. September 2016)

die Webseite mit den Preisen und Ausstattungen ist online.


----------



## Orontes (30. September 2016)

Das bieten nicht viele, um nicht zu sagen keiner, zu den Preisen


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin mal auf die tatsächlichen Gewichte gespannt wenn die Leute die Bikes kaufen...meistens kann man 5-8% draufrechnen, keine Ahnung warum alle Hersteller an dieser Stelle nicht von vorneherein realistische Angaben machen.
Aber auf alle Fälle hört es sich erstmal spektakulär an, es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Moglie (1. Oktober 2016)

Orontes schrieb:


> Das bieten nicht viele, um nicht zu sagen keiner, zu den Preisen


Habe mir gerade das Jealous 6.0 angeschaut...
Shimano SLX + DT SWISS X1900 + DT SWISS OPM für 2000€ nur wegen neuem Carbonrahmen?
Finde ich alle andere als "versendermäßig" günstig...


----------



## boulderro (1. Oktober 2016)

Das werden für mich lange zwei Monate


----------



## Orontes (1. Oktober 2016)

Moglie schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade das Jealous 6.0 angeschaut...
> Shimano SLX + DT SWISS X1900 + DT SWISS OPM für 2000€ nur wegen neuem Carbonrahmen?
> Finde ich alle andere als "versendermäßig" günstig...



ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass die günstigeren Modelle in Relation deutlich teurer sind als die besseren Modelle. Nimm z. B. das teuerste Modell für 6500€. Dessen Ausstattung findest du nahezu 1:1 beim Ghost Lector, dessen Laufräder sogar noch einen Tick schlechter sind, nur dass das Ghost mal eben 10.000€ kostet. Das zweite Modell, das 10SL, kostet 5.000€. Dessen Ausstattung entspricht in etwa der des neuen Topmodells von Cube, für das wiederum 6500€ verlangt wird (und Cube ist nicht unbedingt als teure Marke bekannt).  Da kannst du absolut nichts zu den Preisen sagen...


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (1. Oktober 2016)

Finde die neuen Modelle (Ausstattung, Preis, Gewicht) echt gelungen. Schade dass es keinen günstigeren Einstieg in die "Eagle-Welt" gibt - so viel teurer ist die Schaltgruppe nun auch nicht. Die Preise finde ich (zumindest was die Top-Modelle angeht) ok - bin mal gespannt, was Canyon für die 2017er Exceed-Modelle aufrufen wird, da die anderen Modelle von Canyon im Preis ziemlich gestiegen sind. Das Jealous scheint jedenfalls echt TOP zu sein - absolut aktuell (Boost, Eagle, Laufräder) und das zu akzeptablen Preisen!


----------



## Orontes (1. Oktober 2016)

Im Rahmen der Eurobike gab es bereits eine Liste im Netz mit den verschiedenen Spezifikationen des Exceeds. Fand ich leider recht enttäuschend, insbesondere im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, da scheint mir das Jealous doch besser aufgestellt und auch günstiger zu sein. Auffällig ist allerdings, dass Canyon das Exceed als einziges Modell noch nicht für2017 präsentiert hat. Vielleicht werden sie die Modelle nun nach Präsentation des Jealous aktualisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (1. Oktober 2016)

Orontes schrieb:


> Im Rahmen der Eurobike gab es bereits eine Liste im Netz mit den verschiedenen Spezifikationen des Exceeds. Fand ich leider recht enttäuschend, insbesondere im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, da scheint mir das Jealous doch besser aufgestellt und auch günstiger zu sein. Auffällig ist allerdings, dass Canyon das Exceed als einziges Modell noch nicht für2017 präsentiert hat. Vielleicht werden sie die Modelle nun nach Präsentation des Jealous aktualisieren.


Hier sind die 2017er Exceed Modelle zu sehen ... finde ich soweit ganz ok. Allerdings werden sie wohl kein Boost haben (weil Rahmen von 2015) und preislich enttäuschen (zumindest zeichnet sich das bei deren anderen 2017er-Modellen ab).
https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2017/
Das Radon Jaelous scheint also in jeder Beziehung die bessere Wahl zu sein (wobei ich hier insbesondere die drei Top-Modelle mit Eagle-Gruppe attraktiv finde)!


----------



## danie-dani (1. Oktober 2016)

Ausstattungen und Preise sind Top, für jeden etwas vorbei...

Das einzige was MIR überhaupt nicht gefällt ist der Jealous Schriftzug an der Seite, passt so gar nicht hin und de farbigen Decals...

Einzig das Topmodell in der Farbe UD Black / Glossy Black gefällt mir, mit den roten/orangenen/gelben/grünen Decals kann ich mich leider nicht anfreuen...


----------



## alvis (1. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute....
Liest sich ja nicht schlecht .
Nichtsdestotrotz wird ja bei den günstigeren Varianten ein anderer rahmen verwandt .....
Ich warte mal ab was sich evtl. Noch im 
Racefully Bereich tut.
Bei der Wahl zum Hardtail käme es evtl. 
in Betracht. ..  
Wobei ich da aktuell bei Rose Mr Big bin....


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Oktober 2016)

jau ein Hardtail für 6.499 €


----------



## Orontes (1. Oktober 2016)

Was ist daran denn nun überraschend? Jeder der bekannten amerikanischen Hersteller hat Hardtails im Bereich von 10.000 im Angebot und die warten nicht mit AX Lightness Laufrädern auf.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Oktober 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Hey Leute....
> Liest sich ja nicht schlecht .
> Nichtsdestotrotz wird ja bei den günstigeren Varianten ein anderer rahmen verwandt .....
> Ich warte mal ab was sich evtl. Noch im
> ...


Ist der gleiche Rahmen aus etwas günstigeren Carbon und Umwerferbefestigung grad mal 60-70gr. Schwerer??  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> jau ein Hardtail für 6.499 €


Jeden das Seine !   Gruß Bodo


----------



## dummeLiese (12. Oktober 2016)




----------



## boulderro (14. Oktober 2016)

Wie groß sind denn die Gewichtsaufschläge pro 2 Zoll größerem Rahmen


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Oktober 2016)

18 zoll für 1,78 und 82cm SL ?


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2016)

wenn es kein Exceed wird dann ja. 18"


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Oktober 2016)

boulderro schrieb:


> Wie groß sind denn die Gewichtsaufschläge pro 2 Zoll größerem Rahmen





stanleydobson schrieb:


> 18 zoll für 1,78 und 82cm SL ?


Ja 18" ist richtig fällt etwas kompakter aus als Black Sin.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Oktober 2016)

boulderro schrieb:


> Wie groß sind denn die Gewichtsaufschläge pro 2 Zoll größerem Rahmen


Etwa 40gr. aber ist erst 100% wenn wir die Serie haben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## tofi1982 (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

Hatte ja auch mal nach eurer Meinung gefragt nach der richtigen Rahmengröße...Schrittlänge 86,5cm und Körpergröße 181cm. Was würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Oktober 2016)

tofi1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Hatte ja auch mal nach eurer Meinung gefragt nach der richtigen Rahmengröße...Schrittlänge 86,5cm und Körpergröße 181cm. Was würdest du empfehlen?


Gr. L past da ganz sicher nur wen du es sehr K. magst M. Gruß Bodo


----------



## stanleydobson (15. Oktober 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> wenn es kein Exceed wird dann ja. 18"


Ja, wird wohl zwischen den beiden entschieden. Erst mal das gebotene abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (20. Oktober 2016)

Für einen zweiten Laufradsatz zum Jealous 10.0 SL wollte ich mal nach den Scheiben fragen. 180 u 160 mit Sechslochaufnahme. Hersteller egal?


----------



## Chip04 (24. Oktober 2016)

Mal ne Frage zum Jealous 6.0
Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Team 7.0 mit 26" Rädern und 22" Rahmen (bei SL 93, KH 189)
Unterscheiden sich die Rahmen oder sollte ich die gleiche Grösse wählen ?
Wann immer die auch lieferbar sein werden.


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2016)

tofi1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Hatte ja auch mal nach eurer Meinung gefragt nach der richtigen Rahmengröße...Schrittlänge 86,5cm und Körpergröße 181cm. Was würdest du empfehlen?


Gr. 20" ist gut da der Rahmen etwas kleiner als Back Sin 20" ist. So ab 185-188 geht Gr. 22" den es ja beim Black Sin nicht gab.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2016)

Chip04 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Jealous 6.0
> Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Team 7.0 mit 26" Rädern und 22" Rahmen (bei SL 93, KH 189)
> Unterscheiden sich die Rahmen oder sollte ich die gleiche Grösse wählen ?
> Wann immer die auch lieferbar sein werden.


Ja 22" ist da ok.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## boulderro (24. Oktober 2016)

20" bei 1,85m,SL90, 69kg ist doch in Ordnung? Zu den Bremsscheiben weiß keiner was?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2016)

boulderro schrieb:


> 20" bei 1,85m,SL90, 69kg ist doch in Ordnung? Zu den Bremsscheiben weiß keiner was?


Gr. Gut , Bremsscheiben verstehe ich dich nicht 6Loch oder Center Lock ist von den Laufradsatz vorgegeben der Scheibendurchmesser deine
Entscheidung .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## boulderro (24. Oktober 2016)

Sorry- Klar mit der Aufnahme war ein Schmarrn. Scheibendurchmesser muss ja zu den beim 10.0 SL eingebauten passen


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2016)

boulderro schrieb:


> Sorry- Klar mit der Aufnahme war ein Schmarrn. Scheibendurchmesser muss ja zu den beim 10.0 SL eingebauten passen


Hab da die Info 180/180 was bei mir aber Unglaube auslöst . Bin Morgen in Bonn kläre das nochmal ab.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## boulderro (24. Oktober 2016)

Ihr seid echt super. Vielen Dank für dein Engagement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (31. Oktober 2016)

Noch nix rausgfunden? Im Test der Mountainbike ist im 10.0 SL ein 30er Kettenblatt montiert(nur fürn Test oder).


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2016)

boulderro schrieb:


> Für einen zweiten Laufradsatz zum Jealous 10.0 SL wollte ich mal nach den Scheiben fragen. 180 u 160 mit Sechslochaufnahme. Hersteller egal?



Hi,

nun offiziell: das JEALOUS ist hinten für 160er Scheiben ausgelegt, 180er sind nicht freigegeben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Lateralus (17. November 2016)

@Radon-Bikes
Hallo zusammen, eine Frage zu den auf der Jealous-Homepage angegebenen Gewichten. Das 10.0SL hat eine nahezu identische Ausstattung wie ein neues Canyon Exceed WMN 9.9 ProRace. Das Canyon ist dabei aber mit 8.9 kg angegeben, also 800 g mehr als das Jealous.  Sind Eure Angaben evtl zu optimistisch?


----------



## bartos0815 (17. November 2016)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Hallo zusammen, eine Frage zu den auf der Jealous-Homepage angegebenen Gewichten. Das 10.0SL hat eine nahezu identische Ausstattung wie ein neues Canyon Exceed WMN 9.9 ProRace. Das Canyon ist dabei aber mit 8.9 kg angegeben, also 800 g mehr als das Jealous.  Sind Eure Angaben evtl zu optimistisch?


die gewichte aller modelle erscheinen optimistisch leicht. wahrscheinlich habens den rahmen vergessen dazuzurechnen....


----------



## boulderro (17. November 2016)

Fox-Gabel -250g, Hinterreifen - 50g. Sonst keine Ahnung. Auch wenn´s 8.5kg wiegt nehm ich´s.


----------



## Orontes (17. November 2016)

Dito, nichtsdestotrotz wäre ein Falschangabe von selbst 500g schon frech, wenn du bedenkst, was es kostet, 500g einzusparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. November 2016)

Du kennst doch die Hersteller: 10% Gewichtsschwankung ist deren Argument. Bei 8kg wären somit 8,8 noch in der Toleranz. Ich bin mal gespannt wer von den Bestellern sein Rad zurückschickt. Ich weiß es -> Niemand ! Denn wenn die Leute das Rad in der Hand haben und sehen, wollen sie es auch haben, weil sie geil drauf sind. Da macht sich keiner die Arbeit und schickt es hin und her. 
Natürlich könnte man auch gleich ehrlich sein, aber das ist eben kein Hersteller, also machen es alle so. Ist wie beim Auto mit dem Spritverbauch, jeder weiß daß die Werte nicht stimmen, trotzdem machen es alle Hersteller gleich und flunkern sich was zusammen. Der Kunde kauft dennoch...


----------



## dummeLiese (17. November 2016)

@filiale: bevor du Radon mit in den Topf steckst, warte doch erst mal die ersten teste ab, oder fahr nach Bonn und wieg das Jealous nach. Es hing ja öffentlich mit 7.35 Kilo an einer geeichten Waage. 
@bartos0815: wenn sie beim wiegen den Rahmen vergessen hätten, hätte es kaum an der Waage gebaumelt .


----------



## bartos0815 (17. November 2016)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> @filiale: bevor du Radon mit in den Topf steckst, warte doch erst mal die ersten teste ab, oder fahr nach Bonn und wieg das Jealous nach. Es hing ja öffentlich mit 7.35 Kilo an einer geeichten Waage.
> @bartos0815: wenn sie beim wiegen den Rahmen vergessen hätten, hätte es kaum an der Waage gebaumelt .


wohl war! mal schaun wie die ersten user gewichte aussehen, wenns denn mal aufm markt erhältlich ist,,,,


----------



## filiale (17. November 2016)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> @filiale: bevor du Radon mit in den Topf steckst, warte doch erst mal die ersten teste ab, oder fahr nach Bonn und wieg das Jealous nach. Es hing ja öffentlich mit 7.35 Kilo an einer geeichten Waage.



Anfang Dezember bin ich wieder bei Euch in der Gegend, wenn Ihr bis dahin eines da hättet könnte ich schwach werden  ...


----------



## boulderro (20. November 2016)

Da ich net nur noch vorm Laptop hängen will... wann ungefähr ist es bestellbar


----------



## Frodijak (20. November 2016)

…


----------



## boulderro (20. November 2016)

Bei so viel Hängerei streikt die Schulter


----------



## Lateralus (20. November 2016)

Dezember.


----------



## Lateralus (21. November 2016)

@Radon-Bikes
Gelten die gelisteten Gewichte tubeless?


----------



## boulderro (2. Dezember 2016)

Wieviel Türchen darf ich denn noch aufmachen bis zur Bestellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (8. Dezember 2016)

7.33 Kg -


----------



## filiale (8. Dezember 2016)

sehr geil


----------



## Schaule (14. Dezember 2016)

Für mich das schönste Racebike der letzten Jahre!


----------



## Nofearchris (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde gerne mal ein Foto von Größe S sehen!


----------



## Seppe1988 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ab wann kann man damit rechnen, das man den Rahmen einzeln kaufen kann? 

X1 oder x2, würde gern diesen Rahmen mit meinen eigenen Komponenten veredeln.


----------



## Realdedo (31. Dezember 2016)

Und bei Schrittlänge 82 und gewaltiger Gesamtgröße von 1,74 würde die 18" ratsam sein?

Und wenn man es jetzt wie bei Orbea (Alma) per Konfigurator gleich mit Starrgabel bestellen könnte hättet ihr schon meine Bestellung


----------



## dummeLiese (1. Januar 2017)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...klasse-mountainbike-teams-in-die-saison-2017/


----------



## boulderro (2. Januar 2017)

I am jealous auf die Leut im Team die schon eins haben. Das Volk, was dafür gerne bezahlen  will bekommt keinen Termin, wann endlich die SL-Modelle bestellbar sind. Ist mir schon fast egal ob heut oder in 6 Wochen -- Hauptsache mal ne Ansage - und ob da Justin Bieber oder die Brömmel im Team fährt....


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2017)

Entschuldigt aber es hängt nur von bei jeden Mod. von ein bis zwei Kleinteilen ab einen genauen Plan für den Aufbau sollte aber in den
nächsten 6 Wochen zu 90% im Handel sein.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Realdedo (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo Bodo,

und das heißt in den nächsten 6 Wochen wird ausgeliefert oder wie ist deine Antwort zu verstehen?

82cm Schrittlänge und 1,74 m sprechen für ein "M" ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2017)

Realdedo schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> und das heißt in den nächsten 6 Wochen wird ausgeliefert oder wie ist deine Antwort zu verstehen?
> 
> 82cm Schrittlänge und 1,74 m sprechen für ein "M" ?


So ist es Vorgesehen wir haben aber noch keine Anlieferungstermine , Gr M ist richtig.


----------



## Nofearchris (2. Januar 2017)

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich bei 1,71 und 80 cm Schrittlänge ein S bräuchte?




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2017)

tofi1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Hatte ja auch mal nach eurer Meinung gefragt nach der richtigen Rahmengröße...Schrittlänge 86,5cm und Körpergröße 181cm. Was würdest du empfehlen?


Gans klar L beim B. Sin war es noch M und L aber das neue ist ja in 4 Gr. lieferbar und L daher etwas kleiner.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2017)

Nofearchris schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich bei 1,71 und 80 cm Schrittlänge ein S bräuchte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schwierig könnten beide gehen ,Testen oder in dich gehen ob lieber klein oder groß.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nofearchris (2. Januar 2017)

Na dann warte ich noch bis es Bilder vom S gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 666locke (4. Januar 2017)

Frage :
JEALOUS CARBON 29 SUPERLIGHT 1x  vs. JEALOUS CARBON 29 2x nix superlight
890g vs. *xxx*g ?
stw 106 vs. stw *xxx* ?
1-fach vs. 2-fach
besseres carbon vs. "normales carbon"

gibt es die infos irgendwo ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Januar 2017)

666locke schrieb:


> Frage :
> JEALOUS CARBON 29 SUPERLIGHT 1x  vs. JEALOUS CARBON 29 2x nix superlight
> 890g vs. *xxx*g ?
> stw 106 vs. stw *xxx* ?
> ...


Zierga 100Gr. aber genauer Aussagen nach Messungen von mehren Rahmen aus der Serie. Erfahrung zeigt das sich der ab stand da noch 
etwas vergrößert.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (4. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe werden für den einen Rahmen günstigere Carbonfasern genommen. Das senkt den Preis aber hebt das Gewicht.


----------



## 666locke (4. Januar 2017)

danke Euch.


----------



## Timsky (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage an den Radon-Support:

Ich liege größentechnisch auch genau zwischen einem 18" und einem 20"-Rahmen.
Daher würde ich beide Rahmengrößen gerne probefahren. 
Sind die Rahmen im Megastore für Probefahrten verfügbar (die Ausstattungsvariante wäre in dem Fall egal, da habe ich mich schon entschieden)?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Januar 2017)

Timsky schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine Frage an den Radon-Support:
> 
> ...



Hi,

sobald die Räder bei www.bike-discount.de lieferbar sind, sind diese auch kreuze Zeit später im Megastore in Bonn erhältlich. Hier am besten kurz die Kollegen aus dem Radverkauf bzgl. Verfügbarkeit kontaktieren: 0228/9784816

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Januar 2017)

Timsky schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine Frage an den Radon-Support:
> 
> ...


Glaube in Bonn ist noch nichts da. Aber wichtiger ist ob du lieber ein comp. Bike fährst oder etwas größer fahren beide sicher gut.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Timsky (4. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Glaube in Bonn ist noch nichts da. Aber wichtiger ist ob du lieber ein comp. Bike fährst oder etwas größer fahren beide sicher gut.
> Gruß Bodo



Ich tendiere auch zu 20" (bei 180cm, SL 86), da ich Hobbybiker und kein Wettkämpfer bin. 
Da sitze ich auf dem 20" Rahmen wohl etwas entspannter, weil weniger Sattelüberhöhung.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## LuttiX (4. Januar 2017)

Hätte Interesse an dem Jealous 7.0. 

Wie schauts da mit der Größe aus -> 186cm /  SL 87cm ? 22" ? 20" wird zu klein sein, oder?


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Januar 2017)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse an dem Jealous 7.0.
> 
> Wie schauts da mit der Größe aus -> 186cm /  SL 87cm ? 22" ? 20" wird zu klein sein, oder?


Genau so nur halt zwischen L+XL. Ich meine da hilft auch keine Probefahrt weil beide passen ich bin 190/91 ist bei mir genau so,fahre L und
es passt dann nehme ich ein XL und nach 3 Fahrten passt es auch.Ich entscheide mich dann immer für L aber das ist halt meins und es geht
genau so mit XL.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (5. Januar 2017)

Bei 1,73 und 80 passen sicher auch S und M?


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2017)

Ich würde auch immer zum kleineren tendieren wenn es möglich ist, das ist leichter und verspielter  so nen langgezogenen Traktor braucht keiner


----------



## COLKURTZ (11. Januar 2017)

In Bonn im Megastore steht seit ein paar Tagen ein Einstiegs-Jealous, als unverkäufliches Ausstellungsstück. So kann man einen ersten Eindruck gewinnen.


----------



## Schaule (16. Januar 2017)

Mein Jealous kommt wohl KW 6


----------



## Nofearchris (17. Januar 2017)

Ich würde immer noch auf ein Foto von Größe S warten ☹️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pridewatcher (17. Januar 2017)

Ich will nicht stressen oder nerven,  aber mir wäre schon wichtig zu wissen ab wann man den Jealous 10.0 SL bestellen kann (ihr habt imFB geschrieben "first in, first out). Wie lange wird voraussichtlich die Lieferzeit betragen nach ddr Bestellung? 

Je länger ich warte sehe ich mich immer mehr gezungen mich bei Konkurrenten umzuschauen um den Trainingsstar im März nicht zu verpassen 

Die Erklärung von den fehlenden Kleinteilen kenne ich schon seit Wochen,  ich empfände es aber als freundlich jetzt  genaue Zeitangaben anzubieten mit denen man planen kann.


----------



## bartos0815 (18. Januar 2017)

das 10sl ist online. stimmt das gewicht von 8,35kg in gr S? das vergleichbare exceed wird mit 8.9kg in s angegeben. hier sind sattel und gabel wohl schwerer, aber 550gr unterschied bei sonst identer ausstattung??


----------



## dummeLiese (18. Januar 2017)

Pridewatcher schrieb:


> Ich will nicht stressen oder nerven,  aber mir wäre schon wichtig zu wissen ab wann man den Jealous 10.0 SL bestellen kann (ihr habt imFB geschrieben "first in, first out). Wie lange wird voraussichtlich die Lieferzeit betragen nach ddr Bestellung?
> 
> Je länger ich warte sehe ich mich immer mehr gezungen mich bei Konkurrenten umzuschauen um den Trainingsstar im März nicht zu verpassen
> 
> Die Erklärung von den fehlenden Kleinteilen kenne ich schon seit Wochen,  ich empfände es aber als freundlich jetzt  genaue Zeitangaben anzubieten mit denen man planen kann.



http://design-innovation-award.com/de/winner/radon-jealous-10-0-sl/


----------



## boulderro (18. Januar 2017)

Das ähnelt ja fast an die Befragung eines Politiker - auf die gestellten Fragen kriegst eigentlich keine Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofearchris (19. Januar 2017)

Geschweige den ein Bild bzw. Foto in Größe S


----------



## boulderro (19. Januar 2017)

Hurra!!!!! Nachdem ich jetzt seit ca 60 Tagen (ohne Schmarrn) jeden Tag, zum Schluß mehrmals am Tag, nach meinem Traumbike geschaut habe konnte ich das 10.0 SL um 13.50 Uhr bestellen. A dream comes true


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Januar 2017)

Pridewatcher schrieb:


> Ich will nicht stressen oder nerven,  aber mir wäre schon wichtig zu wissen ab wann man den Jealous 10.0 SL bestellen kann (ihr habt imFB geschrieben "first in, first out). Wie lange wird voraussichtlich die Lieferzeit betragen nach ddr Bestellung?
> 
> Je länger ich warte sehe ich mich immer mehr gezungen mich bei Konkurrenten umzuschauen um den Trainingsstar im März nicht zu verpassen
> 
> Die Erklärung von den fehlenden Kleinteilen kenne ich schon seit Wochen,  ich empfände es aber als freundlich jetzt  genaue Zeitangaben anzubieten mit denen man planen kann.



Hi,

das JEALOUS 10.0 SL wird ab KW6 ausgeliefert, je nach Größe kann es hier zu leichten Abweichungen kommen. Die Gewichte ermitteln wir immer anhand unserer ersten Fotobikes und Samples und werden selbstverständlich noch einmal ggü. der Serienproduktion gegen checken. Ich kann gerne morgen noch einmal ein fertiges 18" an die Waage hängen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Pridewatcher (19. Januar 2017)

Habs jetzt bestellt, danke!


----------



## boulderro (19. Januar 2017)

Beim Wechseln des Kettenblattes längere Kette notwendig, wenn ja wie viele Glieder mehr? Hab noch ein 34 und 36 Kettenblatt dazu genommen.


----------



## filiale (19. Januar 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Beim Wechseln des Kettenblattes längere Kette notwendig, wenn ja wie viele Glieder mehr? Hab noch ein 34 und 36 Kettenblatt dazu genommen.




http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (19. Januar 2017)

@filiale : Vielen Dank


----------



## boulderro (21. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht den Conti XkingRS auf tubeless umzurüsten oder wird der bereits tubeless ausgeliefert(beim J10.0SL)


----------



## Moraty (26. Januar 2017)

Gibt es schon einen geplanten Liefertermin für das Jealous 9.0SL? Alle anderen Modelle sind mittlerweile gelistet nur dieses noch nicht.


----------



## Nofearchris (26. Januar 2017)

Foto in S gibt es auch noch nicht [emoji17]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2017)

Nofearchris schrieb:


> Foto in S gibt es auch noch nicht [emoji17]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ist Dir klar, dass alle HTs in S sehr ähnlich aussehen?


----------



## Nofearchris (27. Januar 2017)

Naja, aufgrund des neuen Rahmens bei dem das Oberrohr und das Unterrohr miteinander verbunden sind würde es mich schon interessieren. Noch dazu habe ich definitives Kaufinteresse und da möchte ich vorher schon sehen wie es aussieht und der Hersteller sollte hier auch vernünftiges Bildmaterial vorweisen können. Da es sich hier um einen Diamantrahmen handelt ist mir auch bewusst, dass die HT Rahmen sich ähneln.

Zu meiner Frage. Wann kommt hier um Gottes Himmels Willen ein Bild in S?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rick7 (27. Januar 2017)

Nofearchris schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal ein Foto von Größe S sehen!





Nofearchris schrieb:


> Na dann warte ich noch bis es Bilder vom S gibt





Nofearchris schrieb:


> Ich würde immer noch auf ein Foto von Größe S warten ☹️
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Nofearchris schrieb:


> Geschweige den ein Bild bzw. Foto in Größe S





Nofearchris schrieb:


> Foto in S gibt es auch noch nicht [emoji17]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Nofearchris schrieb:


> .Zu meiner Frage. Wann kommt hier um Gottes Himmels Willen ein Bild in S?
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 666locke (7. Februar 2017)

In dieser KW wird dann ausgeliefert ??!


----------



## Realdedo (15. Februar 2017)

Gibts denn schon stolze Erstbesteller und Besitzer?


----------



## Schaule (16. Februar 2017)

Realdedo schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon stolze Erstbesteller und Besitzer?


Gestern die Versandnachricht erhalten. Ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Realdedo (16. Februar 2017)

Wäre ja schon interessant die ersten "echten" Berichte und Bilder zu sehen


----------



## ener73 (16. Februar 2017)

Schaule schrieb:


> Gestern die Versandnachricht erhalten. Ist auf dem Weg.


Welche genaue Ausführung hast du bestellt?


----------



## Schaule (17. Februar 2017)

Ein 10.0 ist auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2017)

Hänge es bitte gleich mal an die Waage, direkt aus dem Karton, Danke.


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (18. Februar 2017)

@Schaule. Hast du Interesse an schutzfolie für die rs1. wollte mir ursprünglich auch das 10.0 holen. ist nun das 9.0 SL geworden. hab jetzt allerdings die schutzfolie rumliegen.


----------



## Schaule (22. Februar 2017)

@Trailrider-RLP: Danke für dein Angebot. Aber nicht nötig 

Das Rad kommt von den Bildern im Netz übrigens nicht ansatzweise so gut rüber wie es in Wirklichkeit aussieht. Ist schon ein ziemliches Geschoss. Werde mal sehen das ich eine geeichte Wage auftreibe. Dann folgen Bilder.


----------



## Realdedo (26. Februar 2017)

Bekommst du es nicht auf die Waage gehoben oder ist es weg geschwebt? ;-)


----------



## Schaule (26. Februar 2017)

Gewogen wird diese Woche. Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## 666locke (4. März 2017)

schick.
wie fährt es sich ?
rauf / runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaule (5. März 2017)

Fährt sich sehr direkt. Rahmen und Gabel sind sehr steif. Vom Gefühl her mit einem sehr leichten Rennrad vergleichbar. Zugegeben gibt es leichtere Gabeln. Für mich ist die RS1 allerdings perfekt. Gewicht mit den Shimano XT Pedalen PDM 800 (340 g das Paar) bei 9.665 Kg.


----------



## filiale (5. März 2017)

8,95kg zu 9,35kg ist noch im Rahmen, Deins schaut aus wie L ? Dann paßt das ja.


----------



## Realdedo (5. März 2017)

Vom Gewicht her natürlich top aber dann doch nicht der von Radon versprochene superleicht Alles-Überflieger.
Schließlich sind laut Homepage (bei wahrscheinlich Größe S) sub 9Kg "versprochen"...


----------



## Schaule (5. März 2017)

Man kann allein mit einer anderen Gabel schon einiges an Gewicht rausholen. Die Fox Float 32 Factory die an dem 9.0 Sl verbaut ist hat mit 1350 g gut 300g weniger als die RS1. Mir ist die aber nicht steif genug ;-)


----------



## filiale (5. März 2017)

Radon mißt immer mit der kleinsten Größe, daher ist das Gewicht schon ok.


----------



## alvis (6. März 2017)

Schaule schrieb:


> Man kann allein mit einer anderen Gabel schon einiges an Gewicht rausholen. Die Fox Float 32 Factory die an dem 9.0 Sl verbaut ist hat mit 1350 g gut 300g weniger als die RS1. Mir ist die aber nicht steif genug ;-)



Die Sid wäre ein guter Kompromiss, 
Leider bei vielen Herstellern nicht bzw. zu selten verbaut.
Genau aus dem Grund Lande ich bei einem Bocholter Versender. 
Da hast du freie Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (7. März 2017)

Als ich das Jealous10.0SL das erste mal gesehen habe wars "Liebe auf den ersten Blick". Es hieß damals Dezember sei es verfügbar. Naja, hat dann bis zum 19.1 gedauert bis ich es bestellen konnte. War keine 10min online bestellbar - da hab ich schon zugeschlagen und auch gleich bezahlt. Zuerst war 7te Woche dann 11te Woche und nun 12te Woche voraussichtlicher Liefertermin. Dort angerufen ... und eigentlich wissen sie noch gar nix. Wenn ich nicht so verdammt scharf auf den Bock wäre hätt ich schon ein anderes. Jetzt drück ich Radon mal die Daumen, dass sie die Komponenten geliefert bekommen. Und das nä mal bitte nicht so viel versprechen.


----------



## Pridewatcher (8. März 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Als ich das Jealous10.0SL das erste mal gesehen habe wars "Liebe auf den ersten Blick". Es hieß damals Dezember sei es verfügbar. Naja, hat dann bis zum 19.1 gedauert bis ich es bestellen konnte. War keine 10min online bestellbar - da hab ich schon zugeschlagen und auch gleich bezahlt. Zuerst war 7te Woche dann 11te Woche und nun 12te Woche voraussichtlicher Liefertermin. Dort angerufen ... und eigentlich wissen sie noch gar nix. Wenn ich nicht so verdammt scharf auf den Bock wäre hätt ich schon ein anderes. Jetzt drück ich Radon mal die Daumen, dass sie die Komponenten geliefert bekommen. Und das nä mal bitte nicht so viel versprechen.



Exakt die gleiche Geschichte bei mir. 
Es ist nicht nur sehr schade dass man mit den Verzögerungen immer wieder seinen Saisonstart aufschieben muss, sondern es entsteht auch ein gewisser materieller Schaden durch entgangene Zinsen. Bei dem früher in einem anderen Zusammenhang genannten Bocholter Versender wird erst beim Verschicken des Rades abgebucht (habe drei Räder von denen).  

Deadline ist für mich nun Woche 12. Wenn ichs dann noch nicht habe wirds wohl doch die Marke mit den Olympasiegern für dieses Jahr und Koblenz mit ihrem neuen Racefully nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Schaule (8. März 2017)

Ich hatte mein 10.0 am 02. Januar bestellt. Am 15. Februar wurde es verschickt. Die gesamte Abwicklung lief etrem präzise. Über die Verzögerung von einer Woche wurde ich rechtzeitig informiert. Die Lieferung sollte zu einem Servicepartner hier in Südbaden erfolgen. Der konnte zu dem Termin nicht. Dafür sprang ein anderer Partner ein. 
Alles in Allem kann ich dem Service nur die volle Punktzahl geben. Ist mein zweites Radon. In Punkto Preis-Leistung kann da aus meiner Sicht kein Versender mithalten. Schon gar nicht der aus Bocholt. 
Vielleicht habt ihr einfach nur ein wenig Pech gehabt mit dem Termin und die erste Charge war dann weg...
Nehmt es doch einfach nicht so streng. So bleibt die Vorfreude noch ein wenig länger. Und das Rad ist einfach klasse. Ihr werdet ebenso wie ich einfach begeistert sein


----------



## dummeLiese (8. März 2017)

Pridewatcher schrieb:


> Exakt die gleiche Geschichte bei mir.
> Es ist nicht nur sehr schade dass man mit den Verzögerungen immer wieder seinen Saisonstart aufschieben muss, sondern es entsteht auch ein gewisser materieller Schaden durch entgangene Zinsen. Bei dem früher in einem anderen Zusammenhang genannten Bocholter Versender wird erst beim Verschicken des Rades abgebucht (habe drei Räder von denen).
> 
> Deadline ist für mich nun Woche 12. Wenn ichs dann noch nicht habe wirds wohl doch die Marke mit den Olympasiegern für dieses Jahr und Koblenz mit ihrem neuen Racefully nächstes Jahr.



Das stimmt nicht.
Lies dir mal die Zahlungsarten bei Bike Discount bitte durch, bevor du hier falsche Behauptungen aufstellst.


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/info/zahlungsarten-13


----------



## Pridewatcher (8. März 2017)

Starkes Stück mich der Lüge zu bezichtigen anstatt mal zu fragen wie das sein kann oä. Wirklich vielsagend. 

Bei Bestellung des Fahrrads hatte ich nicht diese Reihe von Zalungsmöglichkeiten die du aufzeigst. Es lief auf PayPal hinaus. Mag sein dass es daran lag ich aus dem europäischen Ausland bestellt habe. Mich störte es auch damals auch nicht im voraus zahlen zu müssen da ich damals von einer zeitnahen Lieferung ausging (Woche 6 plus).

Wenn du ein Mitarbeiter von bike-discount.de oder Radon bist hätte es dir gut gestanden ein paar klärende Worte zu euren Lieferschwierigkeiten zu verlieren.


----------



## alvis (9. März 2017)

Schaule schrieb:


> lles in Allem kann ich dem Service nur die volle Punktzahl geben. Ist mein zweites Radon. In Punkto Preis-Leistung kann da aus meiner Sicht kein Versender mithalten. Schon gar nicht der aus Bocholt.



Ich weiss nicht... .
Rein vom Papier her ist Rose bei den Carbon Hardtails erstmal günstiger bei ähnlicher Ausstattung, bzw in der Wunschkonfiguration.
In meinem Fall ist es so , ich muß bei meinem bestellten Bike keinerlei Zugeständnisse machen .....
Alles nach Wunsch. 
Leider haben die meisten Versender im mittleren Sektor die fox verbaut. 
Ich wollte eine Sid und 2 fach....
Bekomme ich jetzt auch mit 1501LRS, Carbon Lenker , und P6 Carbon Sattelstütze, Wunschbereifung usw.
Alles für 2,6k
Es steht ausser Frage das das Jealous den etwas schicken Rahmen hat.
Aber bei den meisten Bikes passt doch irgendeine Komponente nicht.
Den besseren Preis gibt's meiner Meinung nach bei Rose. ...
Die bessere Leistung mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Pridewatcher (9. März 2017)

@Schaule: ich gratuliere dir zu diesem tollen Sportgerät. Es freut mich dass du so zufrieden bist. Beruhigt mich der auch bestellt hat dass die durchweg positiven reviews von einem user bestätigt werden. Schöne Bilder übrigens.
@alvis: ich habe wie gesagt gute Erfahrungen mit Rose gemacht, und die Individualisierung per Konfigurator (man kann übrigens auch per Telefon mit Teilen kombinieren die nicht im Konfigurator aufgeführt sind) ist schon toll. 
Ich habe mich aber mit dem Jealous zu meinem ersten Radon entschieden. Der 10.0 SL hat bis ins Detail alles was ich mir gewünscht habe bevor es überhaupt präsentiert wurde. Das der Preis unschlagbar ist war dabei kein Nachteil. Rose hat mMn entwicklungstechnisch den Zug verpasst. Canyon und Ghost die wird auch zuhause haben und glücklich sind mit waren dieses Jahr keine Alternative im Bereich XC.
Aber Radkauf ist eine individuelle Sache und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem.


----------



## alvis (9. März 2017)

Pridewatcher schrieb:


> ber Radkauf ist eine individuelle Sache und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem.



Wünsche ich dir auch.....
Ich fahre aktuell ja auch noch ein Radon zr race.
Es gibt nichts an Radon auszusetzen
Ich wollte halt 2fach und 1501Lrs und ne Sid.
und den Rahmen vom PsychoPath 29" ist echt schick und steif. Die Geo wird auch oft positiv erwähnt. 
Vor allem haben die am Carbon Layup was getan.  
Ich habe mich vor Ort beraten lassen,das war echt klasse und Rose ist gerade mal 7km entfernt von mir.
Nun ist warten angesagt ca. 4 Wochen


----------



## 00Bike (14. März 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt mit "Custombike" Radon Jealous 16".


----------



## kommaklar (14. März 2017)

00Bike schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit "Custombike" Radon Jealous 16".


Transferdruck?
Gebe mal paar Infos zu Verfahren und natürlich verbauten Teilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (15. März 2017)

00Bike schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit "Custombike" Radon Jealous 16".


Welche Größe ist das und welche Steckachse hast du hinten verbaut?
Edit: Habe es gerade erst gelesen, 16"


----------



## chrisbiker (15. März 2017)

Schaule schrieb:


> Fährt sich sehr direkt. Rahmen und Gabel sind sehr steif. Vom Gefühl her mit einem sehr leichten Rennrad vergleichbar. Zugegeben gibt es leichtere Gabeln. Für mich ist die RS1 allerdings perfekt. Gewicht mit den Shimano XT Pedalen PDM 800 (340 g das Paar) bei 9.665 Kg. Anhang anzeigen 581072Anhang anzeigen 581073


Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## Schaule (15. März 2017)

chrisbiker schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das?


Größe M = 18"


----------



## 00Bike (15. März 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Transferdruck?
> Gebe mal paar Infos zu Verfahren und natürlich verbauten Teilen!



Das wurde per Airbrush umgesetzt. Wurde durch das Gewinnspiel ermöglicht (siehe Seite 1 dieses Threads).

Die Highlights sind:


Bremse:
Magura MT8

Gabel:
RockShox SID Boost:

Schaltgruppe:
SRAM X01 Eagle Ke

LRS: 
Tune King/Kong + Ryde Trace XC

Variostütze:
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 125



chrisbiker schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das und welche Steckachse hast du hinten verbaut?
> Edit: Habe es gerade erst gelesen, 16"



Steckachse:
Syntace X-12 Boost


----------



## oberhausen123 (15. März 2017)

00Bike schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit "Custombike" Radon Jealous 16".



schick!
wie groß bist du denn und was für eine SL hast du?


----------



## 00Bike (15. März 2017)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> schick!
> wie groß bist du denn und was für eine SL hast du?



Das Rad hab ich für meine Partnerin gewonnen. Sie ist 163cm groß... SL weiß ich nicht.


----------



## boulderro (22. März 2017)

Super - Freitag geht's ins Trainingslager mit dem alten Radl. Und ich hab mich so drauf gfreut, naja dann wird das neue nochmal geschont. Vielleicht kommts ja doch noch irgendwann


----------



## chrisbiker (23. März 2017)




----------



## Schaule (26. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (26. März 2017)




----------



## Rick7 (27. März 2017)

Feines Gerät


----------



## Schaule (28. März 2017)

Ja schön. Rahmen einzeln gekauft und selbst aufgebaut? Was wiegt es so?


----------



## chrisbiker (28. März 2017)

Danke! Ja, den Rahmen habe ich einzeln gekauft. So wie es auf dem Bild da steht hat es 9,2 kg ..aber ist halt noch ein "schwerer" Laufradsatz und eine Alu Sattelstütze verbaut


----------



## boulderro (29. März 2017)

Mein 10.0SL is gestern gekommen. Ausgepackt und auf die waage => 8,85kg.
Mit Umrüstung auf TL, Exu215Pedale, LS-Griffe werdens dann im Endzustand 8,8kg. Evtl noch kürzeren Vorbau und meinen alten NextCarbon-Lenker. Das Drama hat auf alle Fälle jetzt ein Ende gefunden. Ciao und eine gute Saison


----------



## filiale (29. März 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Mein 10.0SL is gestern gekommen. Ausgepackt und auf die waage => 8,85kg.
> Mit Umrüstung auf TL, Exu215Pedale, LS-Griffe werdens dann im Endzustand 8,8kg. Evtl noch kürzeren Vorbau und meinen alten NextCarbon-Lenker. Das Drama hat auf alle Fälle jetzt ein Ende gefunden. Ciao und eine gute Saison



Welche Rahmengröße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ener73 (29. März 2017)

Das sind 500 g mehr als von Radon angegeben. Das ist einfach zu viel..

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boulderro (29. März 2017)

20" isses. Siehe Seite 1 dieses Threads - 40g Aufschlag pro 2" größerer Rahmen. Machen dann also 420g mehr als angegeben = 5%.
Trotzdem ein geiles Rad und ich möchte kein anders - die Warterei war aber super Scheiße


----------



## filiale (29. März 2017)

ener73 schrieb:


> Das sind 500 g mehr als von Radon angegeben. Das ist einfach zu viel..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk



Nicht ganz (nur etwa 400gr), daher habe ich nach der Rahmengröße gefragt. Aber immer noch zuviel...


----------



## bartos0815 (29. März 2017)

gewichtsangaben sind doch von den herstellern in der regel optimiert. man nehme einfach die anbauteile mit dem geringsten ausgewogenen gewicht (vorallem reifen, schläuche) und schon ergibt das auf der waage ein fabelgewicht. bei 2 reifen sind gewichtsdifferenzen von 200gramm keine seltenheit. alle anderen bauteile unterliegen auch einer gewissen toleranz. das summiert sich....


----------



## filiale (29. März 2017)

Wir haben hier aber schon Räder mit korrekten Gewichten an der Waage gesehen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. März 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> gewichtsangaben sind doch von den herstellern in der regel optimiert. man nehme einfach die anbauteile mit dem geringsten ausgewogenen gewicht (vorallem reifen, schläuche) und schon ergibt das auf der waage ein fabelgewicht. bei 2 reifen sind gewichtsdifferenzen von 200gramm keine seltenheit. alle anderen bauteile unterliegen auch einer gewissen toleranz. das summiert sich....



Danke Bartos0815 für solch weise Worte, leider muss mann immer mit gewissen Gewichtsunterschieden rechnen, da stecken wir leider auch nicht drin. Insbesondere bei Reifen müssen wir leider oft enorme Gewichtsunterschiede feststellen. 

Dennoch euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß mit diesem hammer Bike...

Grüße Dominic


----------



## chrisbiker (30. März 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Mein 10.0SL is gestern gekommen. Ausgepackt und auf die waage => 8,85kg.
> Mit Umrüstung auf TL, Exu215Pedale, LS-Griffe werdens dann im Endzustand 8,8kg. Evtl noch kürzeren Vorbau und meinen alten NextCarbon-Lenker. Das Drama hat auf alle Fälle jetzt ein Ende gefunden. Ciao und eine gute Saison


Magst du mal ein Bild hier rein stellen?


----------



## boulderro (31. März 2017)




----------



## Schaule (1. April 2017)

Gratuliere zu dem tollen Bike! Gewicht ist top!


----------



## Stokes (7. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. April 2017)

Stokes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 592042



Schönes Rad - viel Spaß mit deinem JEALOUS 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Stokes (16. April 2017)

Hallo. 

Hat mir jemand die Info bzgl. Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze? 

VG André


----------



## filiale (16. April 2017)

Wie gewohnt mindestens 100mm im Sitzrohr, besser mehr, damit nicht nur die Kreuzstrebe sondern auch das Oberrohr geschützt sind. Auch wenn Du nur 60kg wiegen würdest, die Kräfte auf das Sitzrohr sind hoch. Desweiteren erkennt man nach einigen 1000km wie weit die Sattelstütze eingeschoben war (im Falle einer Garantie).


----------



## boulderro (17. April 2017)

Bevor ich was falsches bestelle frag ich lieber mal. Steckachse hinten e-thru oder syntace. Wollte eine leichtere von tune einbauen.


----------



## chrisbiker (17. April 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Bevor ich was falsches bestelle frag ich lieber mal. Steckachse hinten e-thru oder syntace. Wollte eine leichtere von tune einbauen.


Syntace - ich habe die X12 Boost verbaut


----------



## Molle66 (18. April 2017)

Hallo,
Habe Interesse an diesem Bike,
Radon Jealous 10.0 SL wie hoch ist das max zulässige Gesamtgewicht für das Rad?
Bin nicht gerade der leichteste mit 108kg bei 1,90m.
Es sollte der 22 Zoll Rahmen werden.
Sind diese Laufräder verbaut?
https://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/XMC-1200-Spline-29
Diese Räder haben ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht 120kg.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## boulderro (19. April 2017)

XRC (nicht XMC) haben 110kg zul. Systemgewicht. Wenn du motiviert bist sollten ein paar Kilo weniger nicht das Problem sein. Zudem ist der Fahrstil und deine Streckenvorlieben entscheidend. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. April 2017)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe Interesse an diesem Bike,
> Radon Jealous 10.0 SL wie hoch ist das max zulässige Gesamtgewicht für das Rad?
> Bin nicht gerade der leichteste mit 108kg bei 1,90m.
> ...



Hi,

unter folgendem Link findest Du alle Infos zum zulässigen Systemgewicht der einzelnen Räder: https://issuu.com/radonbikes/docs/2017_01_25_web_2016_radon_ba_it_d_e/18

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Molle66 (19. April 2017)

Hallo,
Danke für die Infos.
Schade das man den Laufradsatz nicht wählen kann beim Radon Jealous 10.0 SL.
Habe bedenken das der Rahmen oder Laufräder zu Hoch beansprucht werden bei meinen 108kg.
[email protected] in der Bedienungsanleitung steht 115kg die Laufräder sollen 110kg haben,kann ich das bedenkenlos bis 115kg belasten?

*XMC 1200 SPLINE®29*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ener73 (29. April 2017)

Hallo,
mein Jealous LTD Größe 18 ist angekommen. So wie es angekommen ist mit tubeless schon ab Werk ist das Gewicht 7,98 kg


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2017)

Soll das nicht nur 7.3 wiegen?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ener73 (29. April 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Soll das nicht nur 7.3 wiegen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ja genau, sollte laut diesem Post von Radon 7,33 kg wiegen in Größe 18 (auch tubeless montiert laut Info von Radon)
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/posts/1440279909350582

Vor dem Kauf hatte ich noch spezifisch bei Radon nachgefragt ob dieses Gewicht auch effektiv so sein wird und mir wurde geantwortet dass +/- 5% Toleranz möglich ist. Also sollte das maximale Gewicht  7,7 kg sein..

Wenn man mehr als 6000 € ausgibt würde man sich halt auch erwarten dass die Angaben seriös sind und dass man sich auf die direkt erhaltenen Infos verlassen kann.


----------



## kommaklar (29. April 2017)

ener73 schrieb:


> Ja genau, sollte laut diesem Post von Radon 7,33 kg wiegen in Größe 18 (auch tubeless montiert laut Info von Radon)
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/posts/1440279909350582
> 
> Vor dem Kauf hatte ich noch spezifisch bei Radon nachgefragt ob dieses Gewicht auch effektiv so sein wird und mir wurde geantwortet dass +/- 5% Toleranz möglich ist. Also sollte das maximale Gewicht  7,7 kg sein..
> ...



Das trübt den Gesamteindruck.
Im 8kg Bereich, sind 600g eine ganze Stange Geld!


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2017)

Zumal man mit dem Betrag auch ein sehr leichtes Scale basteln kann.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 252741 (29. April 2017)

Hallo, kann mir jemand vielleicht weiter helfen? Ich habe ein 2012 Radon Black Sin in Größe 18Zoll. Das ist perfekt für mich. Welche Größe müsste ich den für das Jealous oder Slide nehmen ?

Danke schon mal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (29. April 2017)

ener73 schrieb:


> Ja genau, sollte laut diesem Post von Radon 7,33 kg wiegen in Größe 18 (auch tubeless montiert laut Info von Radon)
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/posts/1440279909350582
> 
> Vor dem Kauf hatte ich noch spezifisch bei Radon nachgefragt ob dieses Gewicht auch effektiv so sein wird und mir wurde geantwortet dass +/- 5% Toleranz möglich ist. Also sollte das maximale Gewicht  7,7 kg sein..
> ...


War klar dass das bike keine 7,33kg haben kann. Wie auch mit den Teilen. Da braucht s schon deutlich aggressiveren Leichtbau.... aber netter Versuch von radon die gewichtswertung zu gewinnen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. April 2017)

ener73 schrieb:


> Ja genau, sollte laut diesem Post von Radon 7,33 kg wiegen in Größe 18 (auch tubeless montiert laut Info von Radon)
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/posts/1440279909350582
> 
> Vor dem Kauf hatte ich noch spezifisch bei Radon nachgefragt ob dieses Gewicht auch effektiv so sein wird und mir wurde geantwortet dass +/- 5% Toleranz möglich ist. Also sollte das maximale Gewicht  7,7 kg sein..
> ...



Hi,

vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Wir haben bereits viele JEALOUS LTD in 18" aufgebaut und haben hier auch immer das Gesamtgewicht ermittelt. In der Tat gibt es Serienschwankungen, welche das Gewicht beeinflussen - vor allem bei Reifen gibt es hier starke Schwankungen. Eine Abweichung zu unserem real gewogenen JEALOUS LTD kann ich derzeit nur auf die Differenz zu den TUNE Teilen (Sattel + Stütze) sowie dem Tubeless-Aufbau zurückführen.

Fairerweise müssen wir an dieser Stelle zugeben, dass unser Fotomuster ohne Remote-Lockout gewogen worden ist, hier können auch in der Summe (Hebel, Bowdenzug, Außenhülle) 100g zusammen kommen. Wir sind derzeit noch in Riva am Gardasee, sobald wir am Dienstag wieder in Bonn sind, kann ich Dir evtl. mal eine Übersicht der bisher gewogenen JEALOUS LTD zukommen lassen. Ich bin mir Sicher, dass wir hier eine Lösung für dich finden werden 

***UPDATE***

Kurze Info für dich: wir würden gerne dein Rad noch einmal bei uns durchchecken und schauen, wo hier die Abweichungen herkommen. Wir sind ab Dienstag wieder in Bonn und melden uns bzgl. der Abholung. Sende mir doch bitte per PN noch einmal deine Kontaktdaten und ein Foto des Bikes an der Waage. Deal?

Gruß aus Riva, Andi


----------



## ener73 (30. April 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Wir haben bereits viele JEALOUS LTD in 18" aufgebaut und haben hier auch immer das Gesamtgewicht ermittelt. In der Tat gibt es Serienschwankungen, welche das Gewicht beeinflussen - vor allem bei Reifen gibt es hier starke Schwankungen. Eine Abweichung zu unserem real gewogenen JEALOUS LTD kann ich derzeit nur auf die Differenz zu den TUNE Teilen (Sattel + Stütze) sowie dem Tubeless-Aufbau zurückführen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Radon Team,

herzlichen Dank für die vorbildhafte Reaktion, die PN ist raus!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. Mai 2017)

ener73 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für die vorbildhafte Reaktion, die PN ist raus!


----------



## 1270 (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## 1270 (1. Mai 2017)

1270 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 599628 Anhang anzeigen 599628


Da is was schiefgelaufen 

Wollte mich nur für das geile schnelle bike bedanken.
Am Samstag in Bonn abgeholt , alles bestens Schaltung Bremse gut eingestellt . An der Sitzhöhe muss ich noch was feilen .


----------



## ltd4 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe Radler

ich bin ja auch manchmal Grammfetischist, aber mein LTD habe ich nicht nachgewogen. Es ist einfach extrem leicht, da waren mir technische Parameter wichtiger. Und das Jealous dreht einfach, am liebsten bergauf.

Grüße und entspanntes biken


----------



## ltd4 (7. Mai 2017)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand vielleicht weiter helfen? Ich habe ein 2012 Radon Black Sin in Größe 18Zoll. Das ist perfekt für mich. Welche Größe müsste ich den für das Jealous oder Slide nehmen ?
> 
> Danke schon mal !


Hallo XC-Hero,

dir scheint keiner antworten zu wollen. Der Größenrechner von bikediscount passt. Ich brauche mit 1,86m 20". Bei 18" haben mir 3-5cm gefehlt (ist schon ein Stück her)


----------



## AlbGuide-Biker (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo, fährt hier jemand das Jealous 6.0, wie ist die DT Swiss Gabel einzuordnen?  

Danke Reiner


----------



## ltd4 (11. Mai 2017)

Mal maximale Anzahl Radönchen für das Radonteam. In nicht mal 72 Stunden Bike repariert. Wohlgemerkt von telefonischer Schadensmeldung, Abholung inclusive wieder Lieferung nach Thüringen.

Fröhliches Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ener73 (11. Mai 2017)

ltd4 schrieb:


> Mal maximale Anzahl Radönchen für das Radonteam. In nicht mal 72 Stunden Bike repariert. Wohlgemerkt von telefonischer Schadensmeldung, Abholung inclusive wieder Lieferung nach Thüringen.
> 
> Fröhliches Biken


Super! Freut mich für dich! Ich habe seit 10 Tagen keine Info von meinem Bike..


----------



## boulderro (24. Mai 2017)

Bei größeren Bodenschlägen knackst es am Steuerrohr und wenn ich aufs Rad springe knackst es am Sitzrohr oder Sattel. Bin mit 68kg auch net zu schwer. Aheadkappe hab ich mit 3Nm angezogen und sonst auch alles nach Angaben angezogen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Mai 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Bei größeren Bodenschlägen knackst es am Steuerrohr und wenn ich aufs Rad springe knackst es am Sitzrohr oder Sattel. Bin mit 68kg auch net zu schwer. Aheadkappe hab ich mit 3Nm angezogen und sonst auch alles nach Angaben angezogen



Hi,

wann hast Du das Bike denn gekauft? War es schon zwecks Kontrolle bei der Erstinspektion? Gerne kannst Du mir per PN deine Kontaktdaten senden, dann rufe ich dich im Tagesverlauf zurück.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## AlbGuide-Biker (24. Mai 2017)

Hi,
hab mir das jetzt das Jealous 7.0 gekauft und bin echt begeistert, eine Frage hätte ich noch, es sind Tubeless Ventile mitgeliefert, weiß jemand ob die DTSwiss X1700 Felgen auf dem Jealous 7.0 schon ein Tubeless Felgenband vormontiert haben oder ob ich hier erst noch nachrüsten muss? Übrigens wiegt das Bike 10,1 KG in L  - mega.

Dankeschön
Grüße
Reiner


----------



## ener73 (24. Mai 2017)

AlbGuide-Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir das jetzt das Jealous 7.0 gekauft und bin echt begeistert, eine Frage hätte ich noch, es sind Tubeless Ventile mitgeliefert, weiß jemand ob die DTSwiss X1700 Felgen auf dem Jealous 7.0 schon ein Tubeless Felgenband vormontiert haben oder ob ich hier erst noch nachrüsten muss? Übrigens wiegt das Bike 10,1 KG in L  - mega.
> 
> Dankeschön
> ...



Super! So solls sein, das ist kohärent mit den Herstellerangaben!


----------



## 1270 (27. Mai 2017)

Tubeless Felgenband ist laut Hersteller ( dt) schon vormontiert .


----------



## AlbGuide-Biker (28. Mai 2017)

Perfekt - Dankeschön für die Rückmeldung


----------



## boulderro (28. Mai 2017)

Auf mein Problem mit dem knacksen haben Radon sofort mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen. Super und Danke. Jetzt bräuchte ich nen neuen Steusatz. Verbaut is ja der acros AiX AS41, AS52. Mit der Bezeichnung find ich nirgendwo was. Gibt's da vlt. noch nen besseren.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Mai 2017)

Ich würde ja einfach die beiden letzten A gegen ein I austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (31. Mai 2017)

Lagersitz mit weißem Druckfett dünn geschmiert - knacken weg


----------



## bobbycar (31. Mai 2017)

Hat hier jemand evtl die gleichen Maße  wie ich (188cm, SL knapp 92cm) und fährt ein Jealous?
Hatte bislang ein HT mit 21er Rahmengröße und lande eigentlich auch wieder zw. 20". und 22".
Ja, 'dann wird es verspielter', ich weiß. Aber vielleicht hat einer ähnliche Probleme und praktische Erfahrungen mit der Rennsemmel.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (31. Mai 2017)

Hi,
mich würden Erfahrungen mit dem Jealous 6.0 und 7.0 interessieren...
Wie macht sich die SLX/XT Kombi im Vergleich zur reinen XT Version?
Wie ist die DT Swiss Gabel im Vergleich zur SID einzuordnen?
Welche Rahmengröße würde man empfehlen bei 187cm und SL 89cm?


----------



## Pridewatcher (1. Juni 2017)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würden Erfahrungen mit dem Jealous 6.0 und 7.0 interessieren...
> Wie macht sich die SLX/XT Kombi im Vergleich zur reinen XT Version?
> Wie ist die DT Swiss Gabel im Vergleich zur SID einzuordnen?
> Welche Rahmengröße würde man empfehlen bei 187cm und SL 89cm?


Ich bin 186 cm lang und habe die gleiche Schrittlänge wie du. Ich habe den Jealous in Größe 20''/L, passt mir perfekt. Da ich einen 10.0 SL fahre muss ich auf die kommenden Antworten verweisen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Juni 2017)

Pridewatcher schrieb:


> Ich bin 186 cm lang und habe die gleiche Schrittlänge wie du. Ich habe den Jealous in Größe 20''/L, passt mir perfekt. Da ich einen 10.0 SL fahre muss ich auf die kommenden Antworten verweisen.



Danke!


----------



## filiale (2. Juni 2017)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würden Erfahrungen mit dem Jealous 6.0 und 7.0 interessieren...
> Wie macht sich die SLX/XT Kombi im Vergleich zur reinen XT Version?
> Wie ist die DT Swiss Gabel im Vergleich zur SID einzuordnen?
> Welche Rahmengröße würde man empfehlen bei 187cm und SL 89cm?



Größe L
SLX funktioniert genauso gut wie XT, ich habe beide Systeme seit Jahren im Einsatz. SLX ist nur etwas schwerer und günstiger. Schaltpräzision ist bei komplett SLX nach 7000km immer noch gegeben und vergleichbar mit XT. Kein Problem.
Zur Gabel kann ich nix beitragen weil ich die DT Swiss nicht kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. Juni 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Größe L
> SLX funktioniert genauso gut wie XT, ich habe beide Systeme seit Jahren im Einsatz. SLX ist nur etwas schwerer und günstiger. Schaltpräzision ist bei komplett SLX nach 7000km immer noch gegeben und vergleichbar mit XT. Kein Problem.
> Zur Gabel kann ich nix beitragen weil ich die DT Swiss nicht kenne.



Super danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## bobbycar (4. Juni 2017)

Pridewatcher schrieb:


> Ich bin 186 cm lang und habe die gleiche Schrittlänge wie du. Ich habe den Jealous in Größe 20''/L, passt mir perfekt. Da ich einen 10.0 SL fahre muss ich auf die kommenden Antworten verweisen.


Ich danke ebenso.


----------



## Atla (4. Juni 2017)

Hi,

spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Jealous zu zulegen. Bin  171cm mit 79cm SL, die Größen Empfehlung bei Bike-Discount im Online-Shop wäre 18' ich glaube 16' wäre besser. Hat jemand ähnlich Daten wie ich oder eine Empfehlung/Erfahrung?
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Schaule (5. Juni 2017)

Atla schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Jealous zu zulegen. Bin  171cm mit 79cm SL, die Größen Empfehlung bei Bike-Discount im Online-Shop wäre 18' ich glaube 16' wäre besser. Hat jemand ähnlich Daten wie ich oder eine Empfehlung/Erfahrung?
> Vielen Dank schon mal.



16" sollte für dich richtig sein.


----------



## Lateralus (5. Juni 2017)

Richtig.


----------



## Atla (5. Juni 2017)

@Schaule und Lateralus:

Danke, das bestätigt mich in meiner Einschätzung. Euch noch eine schöne Pfingsten-Montag!!!


----------



## arne84 (5. Juni 2017)

bin auch grübeln mir eins zuzulegen,schwanke zwischen 6 und 8 ich weiß heftiger unterschied.

auf der einen seite sage ich mir reicht das 6er hin auf der anderen ist das 8er auch gerade um 300€ gesenkt.....


----------



## Schaule (6. Juni 2017)

arne84 schrieb:


> bin auch grübeln mir eins zuzulegen,schwanke zwischen 6 und 8 ich weiß heftiger unterschied.
> 
> auf der einen seite sage ich mir reicht das 6er hin auf der anderen ist das 8er auch gerade um 300€ gesenkt.....


Nimm das 8er. Immer nur Sparfuchs sein bringt auch keinen Spaß. Wirst es nicht bereuen...


----------



## steve99 (6. Juni 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Lagersitz mit weißem Druckfett dünn geschmiert - knacken weg


Mit welchem Fett hast du das geschmiert? Ich habe mal die Aussage gehört und auch gelesen, dass Carbonrahmen nicht gefettet werden dürfen!?
Weiß hier einer was richtig ist? Oder gibt es kein Richtig o. Falsch?


----------



## bobbycar (9. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (9. Juni 2017)

Heute gekommen.
Läuft die Endmontage immer so ab?


----------



## bobbycar (9. Juni 2017)

Falls jemand eine gute Anleitung für den Lockout der 32 hat, wäre ich dankbar.
Sitze seit Stunden dran, funzt nicht


----------



## Florian301 (9. Juni 2017)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine gute Anleitung für den Lockout der 32 hat, wäre ich dankbar.
> Sitze seit Stunden dran, funzt nicht




https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=779

https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=619


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2017)

Oft ist nur der Zug nur zu lang / kurz eingestellt.


----------



## Florian301 (9. Juni 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Oft ist nur der Zug nur zu lang / kurz eingestellt.



bzw hat zu wenig Spannung. So wurde mein Skeen auch ausgeliefert. Habe den Lockout aber gegen den Scott Twinloc ausgetauscht und den Zug mal richtig gestrafft, nun ist die Gabel auch richtig blockiert im " 3. Modus".


----------



## bobbycar (9. Juni 2017)

Hab was gefunden...


----------



## ener73 (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
hier ein Link zur Anleitung:
www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=690

Bei mir funktioniert der “open mode adjust“ nicht, das schwarze Rädchen lässt sich in keine Richtung drehen.. weiss jemand wie ich das beheben kann?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbycar (9. Juni 2017)

Schaft auch auch scharfkantig wie sonstwas.
Wie wäre es mit abschleifen?


----------



## bobbycar (9. Juni 2017)

Steuersatz ohne Fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (9. Juni 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Oft ist nur der Zug nur zu lang / kurz eingestellt.


Die Feder war überhaupt nicht gespannt und guck Dir die Leitungsposition an
...
Immerhin:
Dickes Lob für nur eine Woche Lieferzeit.
Übernächste Woche hab ich Zeit zum fahren, bis dahin darf die Dame noch ausruhen


----------



## Lateralus (9. Juni 2017)

Häng es bitte mal an eine Waage. Welche Größe?


----------



## steve99 (10. Juni 2017)

ener73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier ein Link zur Anleitung:
> www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=690
> 
> ...


...ich habs falsch raus gelesen, daher lösch ich das mal, passt nämlich nicht zu deinem Problem


----------



## steve99 (10. Juni 2017)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 612591 Steuersatz ohne Fett


Ja und hier stellt sich mir nach wie vor die Frage...werden die Lager bei Carbonrahmen gefettet oder nicht?


----------



## boulderro (10. Juni 2017)

Keine Ahnung wie das Fett heißt. Ist extrem zäh. Habs auch nur hauchdünn aufgetragen, vlt hätte ein Stück Papier den gleichen Dienst getan, da ich glaube dass minimales Spiel zw Lagerring und Rahmensitz das Knacken verursacht. Jedoch wird durchs fetten ein frühzeitiges Rosten des Lager hinausgezögert(bei mir war schon nach 3 Wochen Flugrost drauf)


----------



## xs24 (13. Juni 2017)

Jealous 10.0SL
Zustand bei Lieferung mit CB11 8.87kg
Nach Update Lenker ( New Ultimate ), Sattelstütze  ( FunWorks ), Sattel (Speedneedel ), Reifen ( RoRo 2.1 & RR 2.1) und Tubless jetzt 8.59kg.
...auf dem Bild noch mit original Sattel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (18. Juni 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Häng es bitte mal an eine Waage. Welche Größe?


Hab keine Waage - Gr. L


----------



## Larni (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo! Mich würde interessieren wie hoch die maximale Sitzhöhe beim Jealous 8.0 in Gr. L ist (mit den Originalteilen). Kann mir das zufällig jemand sagen/nachmessen?

Vielen Dank im voraus!

S.G.


----------



## ham81 (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo, auch ich habe mich für ein Jealous entschieden. Bin aber unsicher mit der Größe (186cm, 90er Schrittlänge). Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungswerte ob 20" oder 22" besser geeignet ist ? Bike soll für Marathons dienen, aber auch alltauglich sein, keine CC Rennen. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## filiale (22. Juni 2017)

Larni schrieb:


> Hallo! Mich würde interessieren wie hoch die maximale Sitzhöhe beim Jealous 8.0 in Gr. L ist (mit den Originalteilen). Kann mir das zufällig jemand sagen/nachmessen?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus!
> 
> S.G.



Sitzrohrlänge + 400mm Sattelstütze - 100mm Sattelstütze versenken + 30mm Sattelhöhe = was sagt die Geo Tabelle ? = 490 + 400 - 100 + 30 = 82cm


----------



## skimuku (29. Juni 2017)

Habe mir zu Ostern ein Jealous 10.0 bestellt. Hier meine Erfahrungen:
Bestellung und Lieferung ist einfach und schnell, obwohl ich am Karfreitag bestellt habe mit Überweisung war das bike in ca. 14 tage bei mir in Österreich. 
Ich habe mir zusätzlich noch ein 32 kettenblatt + eggbeater dazubestellt.
Die Montage und Umbau war nicht kompliziert dennoch sollte man ein bischen ahnung haben. Ich habe dann auch noch zwei kettenglieder entfernt für das 32 blatt und musste somit die schaltung nachstellen. Die schablone von sram für die eagle war nicht dabei hat aber mit etwas probieren auch so funktioniert. Die umrüstung auf tubless mit den contireifen funktionierte nicht. Den reifen habe ich nie und nimmer dicht bekommen. Hatte zum glück noch zwei schwalbe welche relativ einfach zum umrüsten sind ventil war dabei.
Nach zwei drei probefahrten musste ich schritt für schritt das bike zerlegen und alles mit fett nachfetten (tretlager, lenkkopf, sattelstütze ... Natürlich mit carbonpaste!) bis alles passt. Ein spalt zwischen gabel und lenkkopf ist ziemlich gross sodass hier sicher erhöter wartungsbedarf ist.

Das bike hat mit pedale ca. 9.5 kg.
Im uphill fährt es sich fantastisch man kann in steilen passagen aus dem sattel und der reifen thunderburt ca. 2 bar findet noch sehr lange gripp! Das bike ist richtig steif was ich dafür im downhill zu spüren bekomme. Längere abfahrten auf holprigem trail werden da schon ein bischen zur qual. Sicherlich auch einstellungssache von gabel reifendruck und fahrerischen können.
Schaltung knackig und gut, bremsen auch sehr agil, leider kein druckpunkt einstellbar und das wechseln der beläge braucht etwas fingerspitzen gefühl.
Alled in allem ein bike welches sich für wettkämpfe marathons hillclimbs usw. Eignet und für fahrer die gerne etwas schrauben und fetten.


----------



## toecutter04 (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich überlege gerade mir ein Jealous zuzulegen. Bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mit der Geometrie klarkomme.
Nun meine Frage an alle, die die letzte Zeit ein Jealous bekommen haben:
Sind unterm Vorbau Spacer verbaut? Wenn ja, wieviel (Größe)?
Das würde mir die Kaufentscheidung etwas leichter machen...

Gruß
toecutter


----------



## Atla (14. Juli 2017)

@toecutter04:

ich habe mein Jealous 6.0 gestern bekommen und es sind zweimal 10mm Spacer verbaut.

Gruß
Atla


----------



## boulderro (16. Juli 2017)

Im Steuersatzgehäuse ist innen ein Riss. Das Knacken war vom ersten Tag - allerdings wird's immer heftiger. Von außen ist absolut nix erkennbar. Was mach ich jetzt. Nervt ziemlich und irgendwie hab ich bei jedem Rennen schiß dass mir die Kiste versagt.


----------



## boulderro (16. Juli 2017)

Rad ist 10.0SL


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juli 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Im Steuersatzgehäuse ist innen ein Riss. Das Knacken war vom ersten Tag - allerdings wird's immer heftiger. Von außen ist absolut nix erkennbar. Was mach ich jetzt. Nervt ziemlich und irgendwie hab ich bei jedem Rennen schiß dass mir die Kiste versagt.



Hi,

eine Beurteilung anhand des Fotos ist schwer bis unmöglich und sollte ggf. in Natura überprüft werden. Falls es sich hier nur um einen Laminierungs-Übergang handelt, kannst Du den Rahmen weiter nutzen. Bitte Kontakt mit unserem technischen Support aufnehmen: 02225/8888132 oder [email protected]

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (19. Juli 2017)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Jealous 6.0 und frage mich bzw. Euch, ob der Rahmen auch einen Lenkanschlag hat damit der Lenker nicht gegen das Oberrohr knallt (wie etwa das Canyon Exceed)?

Die Rahmengröße 20" müsste bei 185 cm und 93 cm SL hinhauen ne?

Lieben Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## rako2002 (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo Radon Team,
sind beim Jealous Rahmen die "Rohrdurchmesser" der entsprechenden Rahmengröße angepasst. Sprich: Wachsen diese mit der jeweiligen Rahmengröße? Möchte mir ein Jealous in 22" bestellen, würde es aber hinsichtlich Proportionen gerne vorher anschauen.
Grüße und Dane im Voraus


----------



## toecutter04 (23. Juli 2017)

ein Bild von einem 22" würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## KaiGreene (24. Juli 2017)

Mein Trainings Bike. Das Jealous 6.0 mit kleinen Veränderungen.
Vorbau gegen -17° getauscht (siehe Bild unten.Jetzt -35° Vorbau montiert so passt die Sattelüberhöhung Perfekt).
Lenker gegen entlackten Next SL getauscht.
Sattel gegen SLR 135g getauscht.

Out of Box ohne Pedale 10,55kg.Momentan 10,1g mit Pedalen.
Das Jealous fährt sich solide.Absolut toller Preis für die Ausstattung.
Mein Kaufgrund war die Gabel und der Boost Rahmen.Somit ist alles gleich/kompatibel (Geo bis auf paar mm gleich,leider ist das Jealous Steuerrohr 10mm höher  )mit meinem Scale RC Worldcup.

Ist schon mein zweites Radon...Bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt mit beiden!

Jealous 6.0:




Radon Valliant Dura Ace 2014 6,3kg:





Rennfeile Scott Scale RC Worldcup 2017 7,3kg:


----------



## LuttiX (24. Juli 2017)

Das Jealous sieht ja sowas von GEIL aus !!!

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein 7.0 ... steht seit letzter Woche Freitag im Startpaketzentrum Neuwied... :-(  Durch die Bilder, werde ich langsam "aggro" ;-)


----------



## rako2002 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo, anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem Jealous 8. Aus meiner Sicht ein schön verarbeiteter Rahmen. Geometrie passt, Ausstattung top.
Das Unterrohr finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu konservativ.Fahre momentan ein Cannondale F29 Carbon. Der Unterschied hinsichtlich Rohrdurchmesser ist da schon extrem. Aber, top Rad.


----------



## roooney86 (25. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre das Jealous 9.0 SL nun seit ca. 1500km und bin begeistert. Habe eigentlich keine Teile verändert außer Conti RaceKing Protection + Tubeless. 
Meine Bremsbeläge sind nun fällig. Welche Bremsbeläge kommen als Alternative zu den originalen von SRAM in Frage? Welche sind da in Serie überhaupt verbaut? 

Danke & viele Grüße
roooney


----------



## Macfuzzika (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

dann zeige ich mein Bike auch noch. Das 10 Sl in Rahmengrösse L. Nach 200 km bin ich sehr happy mit dem Teil. Muss noch etwas die Sitzposition optimieren.

VG 
Micha


----------



## FerdiS (25. Juli 2017)

rako2002 schrieb:


> Hallo, anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem Jealous 8. Aus meiner Sicht ein schön verarbeiteter Rahmen. Geometrie passt, Ausstattung top.
> Das Unterrohr finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu konservativ.Fahre momentan ein Cannondale F29 Carbon. Der Unterschied hinsichtlich Rohrdurchmesser ist da schon extrem. Aber, top Rad.



Welche Größe ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rako2002 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo, das ist ein 22" Jealous.

Grüße


----------



## FerdiS (26. Juli 2017)

rako2002 schrieb:


> Hallo, das ist ein 22" Jealous.
> 
> Grüße



Danke! mir kamen die Proportionen schon etwas groß für "L" vor..


----------



## catenex (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,
habe heute mein Jealous bekommen. Mein erster Carbonrahmen!

Könnt ihr euch bitte mal diese Bilder ansehen? 
Kann doch nicht normal sein, oder? Ist hier der Lack ab?

    

Vorab besten Dank!


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juli 2017)

Das muss so. So sieht UD Carbon aus. Da ist keine Lackierung drüber. Googel mal nach UD oder 3k Carbon. Das sind 2 Gewebearten. Der Laie denkt immer, Carbon sähe immer wie 3k aus. Gibt aber viele Arten. Völlig normal und für mich auch sehr schön. Mir gefälkts.


----------



## catenex (28. Juli 2017)

Ok, verstehe! Danke.
Und speziell diese "fleckigen" Stellen?
Diese sind oben am Oberrohr und rechts am Unterrohr.
Sonst ist der Rahmen an allen Stellen einheitlich!


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juli 2017)

Das fleckige ist typisch für UD. Alles bestens. Gewöhn Dich dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catenex (28. Juli 2017)

OK, dann ist ja alles gut! Danke!


----------



## ener73 (1. August 2017)

Hallo,
heute hat es meinen Jealous LTD erwischt. Oder besser gesagt, meinen AX Laufrad. An einer ganz normalen Abfahrt auf einer Schotterstraße hörte ich auf einmal einen lauten Knall am Hinterrad. Habe gleich angehalten, die Luft strömte aus und habe dann gleich bemerkt dass die Carbonfelge gerissen war. Ist nicht vorstellbar wie sowas passieren kann... Warte zur Zeit auf eine Antwort seitens Radon für die Abwicklung des Garantieanspruches. 
Abgesehen von diesem Zwischenfall fährt sich der Jealous wirklich super! Hervorzuheben sind vor allem die Magura MT8 Bremse und die Eagle Gruppe.


----------



## skimuku (2. August 2017)

Oje schade, beim mtb traue ich mich noch nicht carbon lfr zu nehmen wegen solchen sachen. Hoffe es gibt eine gute lösung!


----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2017)

mal ne frage zum gewicht des ltd. angegeben auf der homepage der fabelwert von 7,35kg in größe 18. getestet in mb magazin in größe 18" mit 8kg. wo sind die 650gramm mehrgewicht gelagert? hat wer das bike schon selber gewogen?


----------



## dummeLiese (3. August 2017)

Meins 18" ohne Milch wie mit 7.35 angegeben - wiegt es mit Pedale 7.85


----------



## dummeLiese (3. August 2017)

Bstell dir doch mal eins - da du ständig fragst, scheinst du ja mächtig Kauf interessiert zu sein!
Kannst es ja bestimmt innerhalb 14 Tageb zurückschicken, wenn es nicht deine Erwartungen erfüllt!


----------



## dummeLiese (3. August 2017)

Bstell dir doch mal eins - da du ständig fragst, scheinst du ja mächtig Kauf interessiert zu sein!
Kannst es ja bestimmt innerhalb 14 Tageb zurückschicken, wenn es nicht deine Erwartungen erfüllt!


----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2017)

danke für die wertvolle info! wär ich selber nicht draufgekommen...
wenn schon so viel kohle draufgeht für ein erstklassig super leicht beworbenes renngerät, dann darf man auch richtige angaben erwarten. +9% vom nenngewicht sind zuviel in der preisklasse....


----------



## dummeLiese (3. August 2017)

Du stänkerst hier scheinbar nur rum.
Kauf es doch oder lass es bleiben.
Wenn du das Gewicht anzweifelst lass dir eins schicken oder lass es bleiben.
Meins stimmt. Wenn du es ohne Milch fährst wird es schwerer und mit Pedalen auch. Also who cares. Und wenn du mal die anderen Räder in der Preisklasse anschaust, die sind locker 1 Kg schwerer.


----------



## boulderro (4. August 2017)

@dummeLiese: Deine Pedale wiegen 500g? Ich glaube nicht dass bartos0815 nur rumstänkern will. Wenn ich als Hersteller so ein super Rad anbiete hab ich´s doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig ein Rad zu wiegen wie es beim Kunden nicht ankommt. So ohne Remotehebel, kein Schlauch oder keine Milch drin, ohne Paste und Fett und Reifen würde ich auch nie im CC-Rennen fahren). Keine Ahnung wie man sonst auf 7,35kg.
Mein 10.0SL in Gr. L wiegt jetzt 8,3KG(LRS Lenker Achsen geändert). Hier könnte ich noch max 500g reduzieren(geht aber auf Kosten der Sicherheit deswegen - niet). Naja, auf alle Fälle ist das Jealous ein Megaracer den man auch ganz schön hernehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (4. August 2017)

Übrigens - knacken wird weniger


----------



## dummeLiese (5. August 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> @dummeLiese: Deine Pedale wiegen 500g? Ich glaube nicht dass bartos0815 nur rumstänkern will. Wenn ich als Hersteller so ein super Rad anbiete hab ich´s doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig ein Rad zu wiegen wie es beim Kunden nicht ankommt. So ohne Remotehebel, kein Schlauch oder keine Milch drin, ohne Paste und Fett und Reifen würde ich auch nie im CC-Rennen fahren). Keine Ahnung wie man sonst auf 7,35kg.
> Mein 10.0SL in Gr. L wiegt jetzt 8,3KG(LRS Lenker Achsen geändert). Hier könnte ich noch max 500g reduzieren(geht aber auf Kosten der Sicherheit deswegen - niet). Naja, auf alle Fälle ist das Jealous ein Megaracer den man auch ganz schön hernehmen kann.


343 Gramm!


----------



## LuttiX (5. August 2017)

Habe seit zirka einer Woche mein Jealous 7.0 und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Versand dauerte leider etwas länger - erstmal sehr nervig aber OK, ist halt so. Das Bike war sehr gut verpackt und auch rel. zügig fahrfertig aufgebaut. Schaltung perfekt eingestellt. Ebenso die Rockshox SID Gabel (neg. Federweg). Abstand Griffe <-> Bremshebel/Trigger war ebenfalls OK. Irre ;-) Keinerlei Beschädigungen oder dergleichen. Einwandfrei!!!	
Das Jealous ist für mich nahezu perfekt. Passt von der Geometrie her wunderbar. Man sitzt nicht zu race-mässig, sondern etwas aufrechter. Finde ich sehr angenehm, zumal ich gerne längere Touren fahre. Was mich wirklich fasziniert ist der Vortrieb. Jeder tritt ins Pedal und es geht vorwärts. Der Tretlagerbereich ist extrem verwindungssteif. Auch auf den bisher gefahrenen leichteren Trails mit Wurzeln, kleineren Stufen, etc. liegt das Jealous sehr entspannt und ruhig. Bergauf -> Bergziege  Herrlich! Was mich zudem positiv stimmt: Nach Rund 200km knarrt und knarzt absolut nichts. Alles sehr, sehr solide. Hoffentlich bleibt das so ;-)


----------



## Schaule (9. August 2017)

Was ich echt heftig finde ist, dass der VK Preis des 10.0 bereits jetzt nach knapp einem halben Jahr um 600 EUR runtergesetzt wurde. Das wertet mein Rad richtig ab...


----------



## skimuku (9. August 2017)

Finde ich auch hefitg ... Bei vielen rädern musst du spätestens im frühjahr zuschlagen zumindest bei den gängigen grössen sonst ist dann alles aus.


----------



## zett3coupe (9. August 2017)

So, nun schon länger im Gebrauch, das Radon Jealous 9.0 SL - also ich bin schon geflasht!
Das Gerät marschiert nur nach vorne, das ist schon geil. Das jeder Pedalschlag in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird, kann man wirklich spüren - das dicke Unterrohr macht es wohl möglich. Ich finde den Renner auch schick, schwarz mit dem Knallorange der SC-Fox, komm gut. Bisher komme ich mit dem 34 Kettenblatt klar, bin aber noch nicht die ganz steilen Dinger gefahren, da wird es dann eng bei mir mit der Power. Ein 30'er oder 28'er wird hier für bestimmte Strecken Abhilfe leisten. Dank CINCH an der Race Face Kurbel schnell gewechselt.

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Raben ist das Jealous etwas unkomfortabler, hinten ist es deutlich härter, schlägt halt mehr. Aber alles im Rahmen. Dafür läuft es aber schneller. Voll zufrieden - sehr geiles Bike. Auch die Verarbeitung finde ich ok. Der Vorderreifen war allerdings in falscher Laufrichtung montiert - ist nun richtig und tubeless.


----------



## LuttiX (9. August 2017)

steve99 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Fett hast du das geschmiert? Ich habe mal die Aussage gehört und auch gelesen, dass Carbonrahmen nicht gefettet werden dürfen!?
> Weiß hier einer was richtig ist? Oder gibt es kein Richtig o. Falsch?



Soweit ich informiert bin, Kontaktstellen z. B. Kugellager (Metall)<->Carbon dünn mit "Carbon-Paste" bestreichen (um ggf. Knacken/Knarzen abzustellen/entgegen zu wirken). Carbon<->Carbon nur mit entsprechender "Carbon Paste".


----------



## roooney86 (31. August 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Tretlager das Jealous 9.0 SL hat?
Meins ist nach 3000km kaputt.


----------



## zett3coupe (31. August 2017)

roooney86 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welches Tretlager das Jealous 9.0 SL hat?
> Meins ist nach 3000km kaputt.



Innenlager Race Face BB92 Cinch, Pressfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWJ (10. September 2017)

Da orange gar nicht mein Farbe ist, eine Frage an die stolzen Bestitzer eines 10.0 SL (vermutlich ist es bei den anderen Modellen identisch). 

Sind die orangen "Decorelemente" lackiert oder geklebt und können entfernt werden? Es geht dabei um den Rahmen und die Laufräder.
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## ltd4 (10. September 2017)

Nach meinem LTD zu urteilen ist das auf dem Rahmen lackiert, gewöhnlich sind das auf der Felge Aufkleber.


----------



## rako2002 (11. September 2017)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zum Mavic Crossmax Elite Hinterrad. Leider musste ich feststellen das das Hinterrad Spiel hat. Wenn ich den Rahmen festhalte und das Hinterrad zu Seite drücke hat das Rad Spiel. Sehr viel Spiel. Auch beim fahren merke ich diese Spiel beim Antritt oder steilen Gelände bergauf. Hat beim Alpencross genervt. Die X12 Achse hat in der Mavic Nabe Luft ohne Ende. Die Nabe in sich hat kein Spiel.
Kennt jemand diese Problem?

Grüße, Ralf


----------



## zaghombre (11. September 2017)

hat jemand ein Jealous  mit starrgabel aufgebaut?
kann mir jemand den aussendurchmesser am gabelschaft unten messen?
vielleicht passt
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/moquai-29-mtb-carbon-gabel-586113/wg_id-19019


----------



## skimuku (12. September 2017)

hilft das? Ist der verbaute Steuersatz in meinem 10.0


----------



## nighter (17. September 2017)

zaghombre schrieb:


> kann mir jemand den aussendurchmesser am gabelschaft unten messen?



59mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (28. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun auch meinen Racer. Ein 9.0 SL, Rahmengröße L, welches aus dem Karton 9,1 kg gewogen hat. Finde ich OK.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja ein Exeed oder ein Scale. Bin auch alle Bikes gefahren. Von der Geo her schenken sie sich nicht viel aber auf dem Radon habe ich mich genauso wohl wie auf dem Scale gefühlt und bei 2000€ Unterscheid fällt die Entscheidung dann ziemlich leicht.

Das Exeed ist auch ein tolles Bike aber für den Preis den Canyon aufruft sollte meiner Meinung schon alles auf dem neusten Stand sein (Boost)

Heute habe ich meine erste große Tour damit gemacht. Fährt sich wirklich hervorragend.
Auch vom Rest bin ich begeistert. Der Rahmen ist optisch eine Wucht und den hochpreisigen Herstellern gleichauf. Habe noch ein Genius als vergleich und eine wirklich bessere Verarbeitung kann ich hier nicht großartig sehen.

Das einzige was mich bisher ärgert ist das bei der Endmontage ordentliche Spuren am Lenker hinterlassen wurden. Diesbezüglich bin ich aber schon mit Radon in Kontakt und denke das sich das Problem schnell aus der Welt schaffen lässt.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich erstmal Happy. DANKE BODO für so ein tolles Bike!


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (28. September 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe nun auch meinen Racer. Ein 9.0 SL, Rahmengröße L, welches aus dem Karton 9,1 kg gewogen hat. Finde ich OK.
> 
> ...




Eagle Upgrade Kit?


----------



## filiale (28. September 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe nun auch meinen Racer. Ein 9.0 SL, Rahmengröße L, welches aus dem Karton 9,1 kg gewogen hat. Finde ich OK.



Welche Rahmengröße ? Das 16" soll 8,6Kg wiegen.

Boost hin oder her, in den letzten Jahren konnten wir auch ohne Boost durch die Wälder brausen und hatten viel Spaß. Die Meisten merken noch nicht mal den Unterschied.


----------



## Stawrogin (28. September 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Steuersatz beim Jealous passt.

Mein Rahmen wurde ohne Kleinteile - Steuersatz und Sattelstützenklemme - geliefert. Die Teile sind bei Bike Discount nicht vorrätig, sie einfach aus einer anderen Schachtel zu nehmen wohl zu schwierig - also muss ich warten.

Ich habe jetzt versucht zwei "normale" Steuersätze IS41 / IS52 zu montieren von Cane Creek und FSA. Beide funktionierten nicht, weil die Kappe über dem oberen Lager (auf der dann der Vorbau oder ein Spacer sitzt) auf dem Rahmen aufliegt und das ganze dadurch fest sitzt. Sowas hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

Laut Homepage soll ein Acros AiX, IS41/IS52 verbaut sein. Was soll das sein? Einen solchen Steuersatz kennt weder die Acros Homepage noch google. Ist das eine Sonderanfertigung? Um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, ist auf einem Bild beim Jealous 7.0 ein Steuersatz von Acros mit der Bezeichnung AX-315 montiert; gibt´s laut google ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Stawrogin (28. September 2017)

Ich habe es gerade nochmal zerlegt, weil ich dachte, dass ich die Lager vielleicht falsch herum eingesetzt habe.
Die Lager sind aber richtig eingesetzt.

Es liegt an der Bauhöhe des oberen Lagers.
Wenn ich das obere IS41 Lager in meine anderen Bikes einlege, schaut es ca. 1 mm aus dem Rahmen heraus. Somit schleift die Endkappe nicht am Rahmen. Da bleibt ein Spalt.
Wenn ich das obere IS41 Lager in das Jealous einlege, liegt es dagegen ganz bündig im Rahmen. Deshalb schleift die Endkappe am Rahmen sobald der Steuersatz angezogen wird. Es bleibt kein Spalt.

Ich kapier´s nicht. Die IS41 Lager sind doch alle baugleich.


----------



## Stawrogin (29. September 2017)

Ich habe jetzt gesehen, dass es zB von FSA einen sog. Microspacer gibt, der genau das Problem beheben soll, welches ich habe, nämlich dass der Lagersitz zu tief ist und der Steuersatzdeckel auf dem Steuerroh aufsitzt.

Weiß jemand, ob beim Jealous ein solcher verbaut ist oder ist das Problem nur bei meinem Rahmen?


----------



## Mibra (29. September 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ? Das 16" soll 8,6Kg wiegen.
> 
> Boost hin oder her, in den letzten Jahren konnten wir auch ohne Boost durch die Wälder brausen und hatten viel Spaß. Die Meisten merken noch nicht mal den Unterschied.




Ist ein 20 Zoll Rahmen und ja ich habe es mit einem Eagle Upgrade Kit noch etwas aufgerüstet. 

Klar ging es auch ohne Boost aber wenn ich mir schon ein neues Bike kaufe möchte ich auch ganz gern das es aktuell ist. Sollte ja ein paar Jahre halten und wer weiß was mir noch so an Upgrades einfällt. Ne 8 vor dem Komma wäre schon schön.


----------



## juergsi1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich überlege mir doch noch ein 10.0 SL in 18"  zu bestellen.Das Bike ist Top bestückt für den Preis.
Im Moment fahre ich ein Focus Raven max Team.Und hier kommt der Punkt warum ich noch überlege und zwar denke ich das der Rahmen des Focus wesentlich komfortabler ist.Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen in der Richtung od ist zufällig beide Bikes bereits gefahren ?


----------



## Lateralus (8. Oktober 2017)

Wieso willst Du umsteigen? DasRaven max ist doch klasse...???


----------



## juergsi1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ja stimmt es fährt sich toll.Es reizt mich einfach das Gesamtpaket beim Radon im
speziellen die Ausstattung.Mein Raven ist mit XX1 und Rs1 bestückt,LRS Dt Swiss Xr 1501.Das Radon lässt sich noch besser optimieren.Die RS1 ist von der Funktion top
sie ist halt etwas schwerer.Ich überlege umzurüsten auf Eagle dann noch einen leichteren LRS.Da stellt sich einfach die Frage das Bike zu verkaufen solange es noch einigermaßen etwas Wert hat am Gebrauchtmarkt.Ich bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (8. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand ne Idee für eine gute hintere Steckachse? passen da die normalen Syntace x12? 

Zum comfort bei Jealous kann ich nur begrenzt meine Vergleiche nennen. Ein Scott Scale oder ein Simplon Racerblade sind wirklich etwas komfortabler aber das ist ein ganz minimaler Bereich. Bei Radon passiert einfach viel in Verbindung mit der Syntace Sattelstütze die meist mehr Flex hat als die Carbonteile die in den anderen Bikes verbaut sind. Das komfortabelste Bike das ich kenne ist das Exeed aber eben nur in Verbindung mit der Canyon Sattelstütze. Zu deinem Focus kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Geplagter (12. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Jealous 10.0 SL an dem ich die Bremse durch eine Magura MT6, die originalen Conti X-King gegen Schwalbe LS Addix RoRo und RaRa, sowie das 36er gegen ein ovales 34er KB von Absolute Black ersetzt habe. Der Lockout-Hebel der Fox-Gabel war mir etwas unergonomisch, so dass ich ihn etwas modifiziert habe und ihn nun fast wie einen Shifter bedienen kann. Das Bike rennt wirklich wie verrückt und ich bin bisher rundum zufrieden. Die Sitzposition ist für mich perfekt und die SRAM Eagle schaltet auf einem unglaublich hohen Niveau. Einzig die Gabel ist für meinen Geschmack wenig sportlich abgestimmt. Da werde ich mal versuchen ein oder zwei Tokens einzubauen, um sie etwas progressiver zu bekommen. Gewicht aktuell genau 8,9 kg. Das passt.

Zum Thema Rahmenkomfort habe ich neulich übrigens einige interessante Zeilen gelesen. Die Tester der einschlägigen Bike-Magazine sind ja stets der Meinung, dass ein Hardtail über den Hinterbau und die Stütze möglichst viel flexen soll, was dann komfortabel für den Fahrer ist. Specialized hat diesen Umstand bei der Entwicklung des neuen Epic-Hardtails zusammen mit einigen Experten von McLaren genauer untersucht. Man ist dann zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass zu viel Flex langsam macht. Klingt jetzt evtl. seltsam, ist aber offenbar so. Den gleichen Standpunkt vertritt übrigens auch Michi Grätz von Newmen, was offenbar auch der Grund dafür ist, dass deren Stütze nicht übermäßig viel flext. Den größten Komfortgewinn erzielt man ohnehin über breite Felgen und Reifen, die man dann mit weniger Luftdruck fahren kann. Von daher scheint das Jealous ja auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein.


----------



## Mibra (12. Oktober 2017)

Super Bike und tolle Optimierungen. Kannst du mal noch ein Bild machen wie du es mit dem Fox Hebel gemacht hast? Mich stört der aktuelle auch etwas.


----------



## Geplagter (12. Oktober 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Super Bike und tolle Optimierungen. Kannst du mal noch ein Bild machen wie du es mit dem Fox Hebel gemacht hast? Mich stört der aktuelle auch etwas.




 
Hier mal ein Foto vom modifizierten Lockout-Hebel. Ich habe den beweglichen Teil der Schelle entfernt (einfach Drehstift ausschlagen) und den Hebel dann an ein Aluminiumstück geschraubt, welches wiederum an der Magura Shiftmix-Shelle befestigt ist. Das Ganze ist noch im Prototypenstadium, funktioniert aber soweit zufriedenstellend. Ich trauere ja noch meiner Magura eLect Gabel hinterher, aber die gibt es ja leider (noch) nicht in einer Boost-Ausführung. Da brauchte ich gar keinen Hebel und das System hat hervorragend funktioniert.


----------



## Mibra (12. Oktober 2017)

Gefällt mir sehr gut Deine Lösung!

Kenne die Magura Gabel auch gut, aber ich muss sagen das mir die Fox mit einem zusätzlichen Token wesentlich besser gefällt.


----------



## Geeorgy91 (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich interessiere mich für das Jealous 10.0 in Größe 18". Bekommt man da 2 0,75er trinkflaschen vernünftig im Rahmen unter oder wirds eine Fummelei, die stehende Flasche aus dem Halter zu bekommen?


----------



## Geplagter (23. Oktober 2017)

Geeorgy91 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich interessiere mich für das Jealous 10.0 in Größe 18". Bekommt man da 2 0,75er trinkflaschen vernünftig im Rahmen unter oder wirds eine Fummelei, die stehende Flasche aus dem Halter zu bekommen?


Passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Geeorgy91 (23. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die rasche Antwort Dein Jealous 10.0 SL ist wohl auch ein 18er, oder?


----------



## Florian301 (23. Oktober 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 652901
> Hier mal ein Foto vom modifizierten Lockout-Hebel. Ich habe den beweglichen Teil der Schelle entfernt (einfach Drehstift ausschlagen) und den Hebel dann an ein Aluminiumstück geschraubt, welches wiederum an der Magura Shiftmix-Shelle befestigt ist. Das Ganze ist noch im Prototypenstadium, funktioniert aber soweit zufriedenstellend. Ich trauere ja noch meiner Magura eLect Gabel hinterher, aber die gibt es ja leider (noch) nicht in einer Boost-Ausführung. Da brauchte ich gar keinen Hebel und das System hat hervorragend funktioniert.



Eine andere Möglichkeit den doofen Fox Hebel auszutauschen wäre einmal der DT Swiss Hebel, oder der Scott Hebel. Habe an meiner Fox Gabel den original Lockout Hebel gegen den Scott Hebel getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (23. Oktober 2017)

Meinst Du den Twinlock? 

Mir ist gestern das Chainsuckblech abgefallen, habe es zum Glück bemerkt. Hat jemand ne Idee bezügl. der Befestigung? 3m Klebeband?


----------



## Geplagter (23. Oktober 2017)

Geeorgy91 schrieb:


> Danke für die rasche Antwort Dein Jealous 10.0 SL ist wohl auch ein 18er, oder?


Ja, meiner ist auch 18".


----------



## Florian301 (23. Oktober 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Twinlock?
> 
> Mir ist gestern das Chainsuckblech abgefallen, habe es zum Glück bemerkt. Hat jemand ne Idee bezügl. der Befestigung? 3m Klebeband?



Den gibt es auch "nur für die Gabel"


----------



## Mibra (23. Oktober 2017)

Gefunden, nennt sich Ridelock. Sehr schöne Alternative. Beim DT Swiss bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welcher passt, weißt Du da etwas genaueres?

War der Umbau problemlos oder muss man basteln?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 652834
> Schwalbe LS Addix RoRo und RaRa



Welche Breite hast du verbaut? 2.1 oder 2.25?
Mit Schlauch oder tubeless?


----------



## Geplagter (24. Oktober 2017)

Das sind jeweils 2,25er Reifen tubeless. Machen bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck und vom "Gefühl" her würde ich sagen, dass Addix wirklich besser rollt. Die Reifen "kleben" in jedem Fall mehr als die PaceStar3, das ist deutlich zu spüren. Leider sind sie mit jeweils knapp 600 gr. recht schwer. Da hatte ich schon deutlich leichtere 2,25 in der LS-Ausführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das sind jeweils 2,25er Reifen tubeless. Da hatte ich schon deutlich leichtere 2,25 in der LS-Ausführung.



Da hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:
RoRo 2.25 LS laut Schwalbe 520g, RaRa 2.25 LS 560g.
Und die haben bei dir knapp 600g gewogen? Die sind ja dann fast so schwer wie die Snake Skin Varianten angegeben sind (610g und 630g). Keine Ahnung wie schwer die in Wirklichkeit sind.
Waren die LS Varianten einfach tubeless zu bekommen? Schwalbe weist ja darauf hin, das LS mit mehr Aufwand verbunden ist. Bisher hatte ich nur Snake Skin Varianten. Die waren völlig easy tubeless aufzubauen.


----------



## Geplagter (25. Oktober 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:
> RoRo 2.25 LS laut Schwalbe 520g, RaRa 2.25 LS 560g.
> Und die haben bei dir knapp 600g gewogen? Die sind ja dann fast so schwer wie die Snake Skin Varianten angegeben sind (610g und 630g). Keine Ahnung wie schwer die in Wirklichkeit sind.
> Waren die LS Varianten einfach tubeless zu bekommen? Schwalbe weist ja darauf hin, das LS mit mehr Aufwand verbunden ist. Bisher hatte ich nur Snake Skin Varianten. Die waren völlig easy tubeless aufzubauen.



Ja, ich war auch etwas erstaunt, als die Waage 590 gr angezeigt hat. Dafür waren sie recht problemlos dicht zu bekommen. RoRo war unmittelbar dicht, RaRa dauert erfahrungsgemäß immer etwas länger, aber der Addix war nach ein paar Tagen schon auf einem "sehr guten Niveau". Nach einer Woche war alles ok. Und das Gewicht ist in der Tat fast schon auf dem Niveau von Snake Skin.


----------



## Florian301 (25. Oktober 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Gefunden, nennt sich Ridelock. Sehr schöne Alternative. Beim DT Swiss bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welcher passt, weißt Du da etwas genaueres?
> 
> War der Umbau problemlos oder muss man basteln?



Also beim Scott Hebel geht alles easy ohne Probleme. Einfach den Zug einfädeln. Spannung checken und ggf etwas justieren über das Schräubchen am hebel und fertig. 

Beim DT muss man nach Aussage von diversen Leuten den Zug schon mit einer gewissen Spannung montieren, da der Hebelweg anscheinend etwas zu kurz ist. 

Frage mal bei bike components nach. Die haben mir den passenden scott hebel rausgesucht und bestellt. Bin froh umgebaut zu haben. Der Fox Hebel ist eine Katastrophe...


----------



## alvis (25. Oktober 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ja, ich war auch etwas erstaunt, als die Waage 590 gr angezeigt hat. Dafür waren sie recht problemlos dicht zu bekommen. RoRo war unmittelbar dicht, RaRa dauert erfahrungsgemäß immer etwas länger, aber der Addix war nach ein paar Tagen schon auf einem "sehr guten Niveau". Nach einer Woche war alles ok. Und das Gewicht ist in der Tat fast schon auf dem Niveau von Snake Skin.



Tatsächlich. .....
Ich habe mir heute einen
Racing Ralph Speed evo Snakeskin 
in 29 x 2, 25 gekauft ....
Ich habe beim Gewicht mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet, er hatte aber lediglich 608gr statt der angegebenen 630gr.
Es geht auch anders herum.


----------



## Mibra (25. Oktober 2017)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Also beim Scott Hebel geht alles easy ohne Probleme. Einfach den Zug einfädeln. Spannung checken und ggf etwas justieren über das Schräubchen am hebel und fertig.
> 
> Beim DT muss man nach Aussage von diversen Leuten den Zug schon mit einer gewissen Spannung montieren, da der Hebelweg anscheinend etwas zu kurz ist.
> 
> Frage mal bei bike components nach. Die haben mir den passenden scott hebel rausgesucht und bestellt. Bin froh umgebaut zu haben. Der Fox Hebel ist eine Katastrophe...




Super Danke für den Tip! Kommt auf meine Tuning Liste!


----------



## feedyourhead (10. November 2017)

Hat jemand ein gewogenes Gewicht vom 1fach 20Zoll Rahmen?


----------



## Spessartrider (10. November 2017)

Nackter Carbon-Rahmen 1-fach in 20 Zoll ohne Schaltauge und sonstige Metallteile = 995 Gramm bei mir !


----------



## feedyourhead (10. November 2017)

Perfekt! Das wollt ich hören... Unter 1 kilo


----------



## PassionOnBike (10. November 2017)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Nackter Carbon-Rahmen 1-fach in 20 Zoll ohne Schaltauge und sonstige Metallteile = 995 Gramm bei mir !



Interessant 
Mir hat der Radon Support mein abweichendes Mehrgewicht gegenüber der Homepage Angaben mit 150g pro Größe beim Rahmen begründet. Also 300g mehr für 20 Zoll. Konnte ich mir schon nicht vorstellen


----------



## Spessartrider (11. November 2017)

Noch eine Ergänzung:

Ich habe mit einer Park-Tool Hängewaage gewogen !

Es ist wie gesagt nur noch der reine Carbon-Rahmen gewesen !! - Info: es wurden auch alle aufgeklebten Decals und Schutzfolien/Steinschlagschutz, sowie der Liner für den Schaltzug entfernt !

Aus der Kiste raus mit Lack-Schutzfolien / Steinschlagschutz + Liner (aber ohne Schaltauge + Abdeckung für den Schaltzugeingang) lag der Rahmen knapp über der magischen 1 Kilo-Marke !

Radon gibt den Rahmen mit 890 Gramm an  + 5% übliche Serienstreuung = +40 bis 50 Gramm + je Rahmengröße + 40 bis 50 Gramm

..zum Endgewicht trägt ja nicht nur der Rahmen bei (er ist zwar die Basis) aber abgerechnet wird an Schluss....

Es ist ein schöner Rahmen mit cleaner Optik und Top Preis ! ...zumal aktuell auch reduziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (11. November 2017)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Info: es wurden auch alle aufgeklebten Decals


Super Danke für die Infos! Ist über den Decals kein Klarlack?

Einzig die externe Bremsleitung stört die cleane Optik...


----------



## Spessartrider (11. November 2017)

...doch der RADON Schriftzug ist unter Lack - da waren noch der ein oder andere Sicherheitsaufkleber drauf und eben die Schutzfolinen....
...wollte nur nochmals diese Infos Posten...

In 20 Zoll sollte man sich mit einem nackten Rahmengewicht von +/- 1000 bis 1070 Gramm anfreunden können.....
(Vieleicht ist ja irgendwo eine zusätzliche Carbonlage oder hier und da etwas mehr Harz gelandet ?? - macht das Teil vielleicht dann auch
etwas steifer - wer weiß....) - ist ja auch keine rotierende Masse, da lassen sich die paar Grämmchen verschmerzen - ich werd es jedenfalls auf dem Trail nicht bemerken....


----------



## LuttiX (13. November 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Jealous 10.0 SL an dem ich die Bremse durch eine Magura MT6, die originalen Conti X-King gegen Schwalbe LS Addix RoRo und RaRa, sowie das 36er gegen ein ovales 34er KB von Absolute Black ersetzt habe.



Sieht wirklich Klasse aus! Anfänglich hat mich das große Unterrohr etwas gestört bzw. ungewohnt. Mittlerweile gefällt mir das jedoch richtig gut. Insgesamt ist das Jealous optisch richtig gut gelungen. Fahrspass ist zudem garantiert! Mich fasziniert nach wie vor der Vortrieb... sau gut.


----------



## woidfex (13. November 2017)

Bei ner Körpergröße von 179 und ner Schrittlänge von ca. 83 cm bräuchte ich Rahmengröße 19Zoll.es gibt beim Jealous aber nur 18 oder 20 Zoll. Was tun?


----------



## filiale (13. November 2017)

18" nehmen...kleiner = wendiger


----------



## Mibra (14. November 2017)

Fahre mit 186 und SL 90 ein 20 Zoll was mir perfekt passt. Würde auch auf jeden Fall ein 18er nehmen


----------



## Rado1 (16. November 2017)

Hallo. Bitte welche Rahmengrösse Jealous 8.0 Ich bin 190cm lang SL 88-90. Danke


----------



## Mibra (16. November 2017)

Mit 190 könnte 20 eng werden. Würde fast zu 22 tendieren. Ein Probesitzen wäre aber vermutlich nicht schlecht


----------



## Rado1 (16. November 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Mit 190 könnte 20 eng werden. Würde fast zu 22 tendieren. Ein Probesitzen wäre aber vermutlich nicht schlecht


 ich komme aus der Slovakei und ein Probensitzen ist problematich für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. November 2017)

Du kannst aber die Geo vom Radon mit einem anderem Rad vergleichen bei einem Händler Vorort. Und dann dort Probesitzen.


----------



## Mibra (18. November 2017)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob man auf das Jealous vorne ein 38er Kettenblatt machen kann? Möchte jetzt im Winter gerne in Zwift ein bisschen mit den Rennrädern mitfahren können.
Evtl kann es ja auch jemand mit einem 36 abschätzen.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Geplagter (18. November 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob man auf das Jealous vorne ein 38er Kettenblatt machen kann? Möchte jetzt im Winter gerne in Zwift ein bisschen mit den Rennrädern mitfahren können.
> Evtl kann es ja auch jemand mit einem 36 abschätzen.
> 
> Danke im voraus


So weit ich weiß,  ist bei 36 Zähnen Ende. 34er Oval ist schon knapp.


----------



## Mibra (18. November 2017)

Danke für die Info aber das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht. Evtl hat es ja jemand mal versucht und kann Bescheid geben. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Geplagter (18. November 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Danke für die Info aber das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht. Evtl hat es ja jemand mal versucht und kann Bescheid geben. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Ein Bekannter hat versucht ein 36er Oval zu montieren und es hat nicht gepasst.


----------



## Rado1 (18. November 2017)

rako2002 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zum Mavic Crossmax Elite Hinterrad. Leider musste ich feststellen das das Hinterrad Spiel hat. Wenn ich den Rahmen festhalte und das Hinterrad zu Seite drücke hat das Rad Spiel. Sehr viel Spiel. Auch beim fahren merke ich diese Spiel beim Antritt oder steilen Gelände bergauf. Hat beim Alpencross genervt. Die X12 Achse hat in der Mavic Nabe Luft ohne Ende. Die Nabe in sich hat kein Spiel.
> Kennt jemand diese Problem?
> 
> Grüße, Ralf


 Servus Ralf

Hast du Problem mit Mavic Nabe entfernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (19. November 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat versucht ein 36er Oval zu montieren und es hat nicht gepasst.



Danke dann passt es natürlich nicht. Schade


----------



## Lateralus (19. November 2017)

Welchen Gabel-Offset verbaut Radon beim Jealous? Steht leider nicht bei den Specs oder der Geo.


----------



## Geplagter (19. November 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Welchen Gabel-Offset verbaut Radon beim Jealous? Steht leider nicht bei den Specs oder der Geo.


Mines Wissens drei verschiedene zwischen 52 und 46 mm. Meine Fox hat 52, die RS glaube 46 und die DT 48 mm.


----------



## Lateralus (19. November 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Welchen Gabel-Offset verbaut Radon beim Jealous? Steht leider nicht bei den Specs oder der Geo.


@Radon-Bikes: bitte um Info! Danke.


----------



## rako2002 (20. November 2017)

Rado1 schrieb:


> Servus Ralf
> 
> Hast du Problem mit Mavic Nabe entfernen?


----------



## rako2002 (20. November 2017)

Hallo Rado1,
Ja.
Eine harte Dolomiten Alpenüberquerung ohne Rücksicht auf das Material hat das Rad ohne Probleme überstanden. Auch sonstige Ausfahrten am Bodensee und Südfrankreich. Das einzige Problem war Lagerspiel am Hinterrad. War vielleicht auch nur (Mavic) ein Montagefehler. Ich habe die Achse demontiert und ein Schrägkugellager von Enduro Bearings eingebaut. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Ich kann Dir nicht sagen es ein Montageproblem mit dem "Klemmring" war, oder das neue Lager das Spiel eliminiert hat.
Mittlerweile gefällt mir das Rad auch optisch sehr gut. Es hat was!! Sau schnell, steif und eine super Geometrie. Ist aber alles subjektiv.
Ich habe viel Spaß damit.

Grüße, Ralf


----------



## Rado1 (20. November 2017)

rako2002 schrieb:


> Hallo Rado1,
> Ja.
> Eine harte Dolomiten Alpenüberquerung ohne Rücksicht auf das Material hat das Rad ohne Probleme überstanden. Auch sonstige Ausfahrten am Bodensee und Südfrankreich. Das einzige Problem war Lagerspiel am Hinterrad. War vielleicht auch nur (Mavic) ein Montagefehler. Ich habe die Achse demontiert und ein Schrägkugellager von Enduro Bearings eingebaut. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Ich kann Dir nicht sagen es ein Montageproblem mit dem "Klemmring" war, oder das neue Lager das Spiel eliminiert hat.
> Mittlerweile gefällt mir das Rad auch optisch sehr gut. Es hat was!! Sau schnell, steif und eine super Geometrie. Ist aber alles subjektiv.
> ...


Hi Ralf
Super und danke für die Antwort. Ich habe etwas über Mavic Naben gelesen und ich mache mir Sorgen. Immer geht um Spiel in Naben.
Ich möchte Jealous 8.0, kaufen aber ich habe jetzt Dilemma, was damit.

Rado aus Slowakei


----------



## Geplagter (20. November 2017)

Rado1 schrieb:


> Hi Ralf
> Super und danke für die Antwort. Ich habe etwas über Mavic Naben gelesen und ich mache mir Sorgen. Immer geht um Spiel in Naben.
> Ich möchte Jealous 8.0, kaufen aber ich habe jetzt Dilemma, was damit.
> 
> Rado aus Slowakei


Das es mit Mavic-Naben des Öfteren Probleme gibt, kann ich bestätigen. Einige Bekannte hatten auch im Rennradbereich da schon so ihre Probleme. Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit DT Swiss dagegen sind sehr gut. Damit gab es weder bei mir, noch bei vielen meiner Bike-Kumpels noch nie Probleme. Vielleicht legst du noch - sofern möglich - ein paar Euros drauf und entscheidest dich für das Jealous 9.0?


----------



## Geplagter (20. November 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Welchen Gabel-Offset verbaut Radon beim Jealous? Steht leider nicht bei den Specs oder der Geo.


Ich habe gerade Rückmeldung von meinem Bekannt bei Radon bekommen.
Die Gabeln beim Jealous haben die folgenden Offsets:
FOX 52 mm
RockShox 51 mm
DT Swiss 46 mm


----------



## Rado1 (20. November 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das es mit Mavic-Naben des Öfteren Probleme gibt, kann ich bestätigen. Einige Bekannte hatten auch im Rennradbereich da schon so ihre Probleme. Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit DT Swiss dagegen sind sehr gut. Damit gab es weder bei mir, noch bei vielen meiner Bike-Kumpels noch nie Probleme. Vielleicht legst du noch - sofern möglich - ein paar Euros drauf und entscheidest dich für das Jealous 9.0?


 Danke für deine Meineung, ja Version Jealous ist ganz gute Lösung, aber


Geplagter schrieb:


> Das es mit Mavic-Naben des Öfteren Probleme gibt, kann ich bestätigen. Einige Bekannte hatten auch im Rennradbereich da schon so ihre Probleme. Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit DT Swiss dagegen sind sehr gut. Damit gab es weder bei mir, noch bei vielen meiner Bike-Kumpels noch nie Probleme. Vielleicht legst du noch - sofern möglich - ein paar Euros drauf und entscheidest dich für das Jealous 9.0?


 Danke für Info. Ja, Variante Jealous 9.0 mit laufradsatz DT Swiss 1501 ist super. Problem sehe ich nur bei Getriebe 1x11 (34/10-42 Zähnen)
So ich verliere ich leichter Fach. Ich bin nicht Schurter  Als Lösung sehe ich Umbau des Getriebe für 1x12. Das abet wieder etwas kost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. November 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Rückmeldung von meinem Bekannt bei Radon bekommen.
> Die Gabeln beim Jealous haben die folgenden Offsets:
> FOX 52 mm
> RockShox 51 mm
> DT Swiss 46 mm


Danke Dir!!


----------



## tofi1982 (22. November 2017)

Mibra schrieb:


> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob man auf das Jealous vorne ein 38er Kettenblatt machen kann? Möchte jetzt im Winter gerne in Zwift ein bisschen mit den Rennrädern mitfahren können.
> Evtl kann es ja auch jemand mit einem 36 abschätzen.
> 
> Danke im voraus



Hey...Ich habe eine Rotor Boost Kurbel und ein ovales 36er Kettenblatt montiert und das passt. Ein Versuch mit einem 38er wäre es also wert.


----------



## Mibra (22. November 2017)

Hey Danke für die Info, macht auf jeden Fall Hoffnung.

Heute kommt mein 36er dann kann ich es auch mal selber einschätzen.


----------



## Geplagter (22. November 2017)

tofi1982 schrieb:


> Hey...Ich habe eine Rotor Boost Kurbel und ein ovales 36er Kettenblatt montiert und das passt. Ein Versuch mit einem 38er wäre es also wert.


Gut möglich dass es gerade so passt. Aber was passiert im Wiegetritt, wenn der Rahmen zu flexen anfängt?


----------



## tofi1982 (22. November 2017)

So knapp ist es nicht das man da angst haben müsste.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. November 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Gut möglich dass es gerade so passt. Aber was passiert im Wiegetritt, wenn der Rahmen zu flexen anfängt?





tofi1982 schrieb:


> Hey...Ich habe eine Rotor Boost Kurbel und ein ovales 36er Kettenblatt montiert und das passt. Ein Versuch mit einem 38er wäre es also wert.



Hi,

das JEALOUS ist bis max. 36T freigegeben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (22. November 2017)

@Radon-Bikes 
zwei Fragen:
1. nachdem ihr das "jealous jahr 2018" verkündet habt, würde ich gerne erfahren, wann es denn nun die 2018er Modelle zu kaufen gibt (oder zumindest wann weitere infos folgen)
2. euer xc factory team war auf einem interessanten fully prototypen unterwegs, (wann) gibt es etwas in die richtung für uns (bezahlende) normalo biker zu kaufen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. November 2017)

Hi,

einen genauen Zeitplan sollte man immer ein wenig mit Vorsicht genießen, da bereits kleinste Abweichungen bei Lieferzusagen seitens der Hersteller den kompletten Montage-Ablauf (negativ) beeinflussen können. Wir rechnen im Dezember mit den ersten Fotomustern, wenn alles glatt läuft, sollten viele Modelle bereits zum Jahreswechsel/Anfang 2018 online geschaltet sein. Die Verfügbarkeit ist von Modell zu Modell/Ausstattung/Farbe unterschiedlich, erste Bikes sind bereits ab Januar verfügbar. Details oder Infos zum XC Fully kann ich aktuell noch nicht nennen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## berkel (27. November 2017)

Was ist die max. Reifenbreite? Passt z.B. ein Maxxis Ikon 2.35?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaule (11. Dezember 2017)

Das Jealous ist jetzt seit fast einem Jahr im Einsatz. Verschleiß am Antrieb noch quasi Null. Auch sonst absolut Mangelfrei. Mein Fazit: Bestes Bike das ich je hatte!


----------



## Spessartrider (11. Dezember 2017)

Servus!
Baue mein Jealous gerade auf !

Zu Deinem Bild:
Ist das ein Syntace Flat-Force-Vorbau ? - welche Länge ?
Wie packt denn die SRAM Level zu ? 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Schaule (11. Dezember 2017)

Flat Force ist richtig. Finde die Form nimmt die des Rahmens gut auf. Länge sind 60 mm. Die Level ist ok. Absolute Problemlos Bremse.


----------



## Spessartrider (11. Dezember 2017)

Danke!


----------



## tofi1982 (17. Dezember 2017)

Habe eine Frage bezüglich eines Lagerwechsels bei einem Radon Jealous 9.0 SL. Verbaut ist ein RaceFace BB92 Lager für eine 30mm Achse. Welches Werkzeug nimmt man im besten Fall um ein solches Lager mit samt Lagerschale herauszutreiben? Habe mir ein ParkTool BBT 90.3 gekauft aber das scheint mir eher für Lager mit 24mm Durchmesser zu sein. Das Werkzeug lässt sich super leicht durschieben und hat somit kaum Fläche wo es aufliegt.

Gibt es ein Werkzeug was vieleicht etwas besser geeignet ist und auch bezahlbar ist?

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Mibra (17. Dezember 2017)

Hi, das Parktool kenne ich leider nicht. Ich benutze immer dieses und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

https://r2-bike.com/CONTEC-Auspress...uspressen-Innenlager-BB86-BB92-BB90-BB30-PF30


Hier die Anleitung
http://www.contec-parts.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/anleitung_innenlagerwerkzeug_rt-bb30-86-90.pdf

Wie viel km at das Lager bei Dir gehalten?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofi1982 (17. Dezember 2017)

Danke! Werde es mal ausprobieren.

Das Lager hat nicht wirklich lange gehalten. Bei 500 km fing es an rau zu laufen (beide Seiten)  und nun bei ca. 1000km ist es fest (linke Seite).

Möchte nun ein Rotor Lager verbauen. Mit dem habe ich schon beim Rennrad gute Erfahrung gemacht und auch die Dichtscheibe, welche auf das Lager kommt macht dort einen besseren Eindruck. Bei RaceFace ist das einfach nur ein Kunststoffring. Der hält nach meiner Meinung kaum Schmutz und Wasser ab. Bei Rotor ist das ein Metallring welcher mit Silikon oder so ähnlich umspritzt ist. Hier kann ich eher vorstellen das dieser mehr Schmutz abhält.


----------



## Mibra (18. Dezember 2017)

Danke für den Tip, dann werde ich als nächstes auch mal ein Rotor versuchen. Bisher hält das Race Face aber noch, vielleicht hat es ja etwas gebracht das ich es vor der ersten Ausfahrt gefettet habe.


----------



## LuttiX (5. Januar 2018)

Schaule schrieb:


> Flat Force ist richtig. Finde die Form nimmt die des Rahmens gut auf. Länge sind 60 mm.



Der Vorbau sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Bei meinem 7.0 ist der Syntace F149 Vorbau mit 90mm Länge verbaut. Welche Länge beim Flat Force sollte man da wählen? Das wird vermutlich sehr individuell sein, oder?


----------



## Schaule (15. Januar 2018)

Am Wasserfall Giessen bei Kilchberg (BL)


----------



## Lisimba (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

das 22" Jealous 7.0 wäre grade im Angebot.
Bin 189-190 und Schrittlänge ~91. Das geht schon klar oder? Blöde uneindeutige Größe irgendwie.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Januar 2018)

Lisimba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das 22" Jealous 7.0 wäre grade im Angebot.
> Bin 189-190 und Schrittlänge ~91. Das geht schon klar oder? Blöde uneindeutige Größe irgendwie.



Würde ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Bike_RR (29. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand wie das Jealous von der Geometrie und vom Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zum Canyon Exceed SL bzw. SLX ist? Ich habe ein Canyon Exceed SLX mit dem ich extrem zufrieden bin (schnell und konfortabel zu fahren), allerdings brauche ich ein Zweitbike.

Grüße


----------



## Lateralus (29. Januar 2018)

Ernst gemeint? Vergleich doch die Geotabellen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Januar 2018)

Bike_RR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weiß jemand wie das Jealous von der Geometrie und vom Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zum Canyon Exceed SL bzw. SLX ist? Ich habe ein Canyon Exceed SLX mit dem ich extrem zufrieden bin (schnell und konfortabel zu fahren), allerdings brauche ich ein Zweitbike.
> 
> Grüße



Google mal nach einem Test der beiden Bikes. Ich meine, mich zu erinnern, dass es vor einiger Zeit einen Vergleichstest mit mehreren teuren Hardtails in der Mountainbike gab, darunter Jealous und Exceed. 

Ah, hier: https://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/t...-hardtails-von-4-299-8-999-euro.1774756.2.htm

In der BIKE war auch mal was: http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...ace-hardtails-radon-jealous-90-sl/a36255.html

Unten findest du die anderen Bikes, auch das Exceed.


----------



## Lateralus (19. Februar 2018)

Am 2017er 10SL - Sind die XRC1200 die Version mit 22.5 Innenweite oder mit 25? Und wurde das Gewicht mit Schläuchen ermittelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Februar 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Am 2017er 10SL - Sind die XRC1200 die Version mit 22.5 Innenweite oder mit 25? Und wurde das Gewicht mit Schläuchen ermittelt?


Hi,

der Laufradsatz hat 22,5 Innenmaulweite. Gewogen wird bei uns immer mit Schläuchen.

Tipp: Jetzt zugreifen & sparen 

https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/jealous-100-sl/

Gruß, Uli.


----------



## Lateralus (20. Februar 2018)

Danke!


----------



## achim1 (26. Februar 2018)

Mal ne Frage: Ich interessiere mich stark für ein 2017er 9.0 Di2. Momentan wiege ich sportliche 100 kg... (wird auch wieder weniger werden). Hält mich das Jealous aus? Bin erfahrener Biker, und weiß das man nicht im sitzen durch die größten Schlaglöcher brettert usw...
Danke schonmal!

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Lateralus (26. Februar 2018)

Und noch eine Frage an alle Jealous-Fahrer, die im Megastore VOR dem Sale gekauft haben. Geht da rabatttechnisch etwas vor dem Ausverkauf? Quasi direkt Mai oder Juni? Oder zahlt man da knallhart UVP?


----------



## Plumpssack (26. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Laufradsatz hat 22,5 Innenmaulweite. Gewogen wird bei uns immer mit Schläuchen.
> 
> ...


Der XRC1200 ist ja genauso "schwer" wie der X.A.25 auf den günstigeren Versionen mit 25mm Innenbreite...kann der eurer Meinung nach trotzdem was besser?


----------



## Geplagter (27. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der XRC1200 ist ja genauso "schwer" wie der X.A.25 auf den günstigeren Versionen mit 25mm Innenbreite...kann der eurer Meinung nach trotzdem was besser?


Ich habe beide LRS und finde den DT Swiss (noch mit 22,5 mm Innenweite) deutlich komfortabler. Der Newmen hat eine sehr hohe Speichenspannung, was ihn direkt machen soll. Bzgl. der "Direktheit" konnte ich jedoch keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden LRS feststellen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Februar 2018)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich habe beide LRS und finde den DT Swiss (noch mit 22,5 mm Innenweite) deutlich komfortabler. Der Newmen hat eine sehr hohe Speichenspannung, was ihn direkt machen soll. Bzgl. der "Direktheit" konnte ich jedoch keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden LRS feststellen.



Gut umschrieben! Für diejenigen die darauf achten, der Freilauf am NEWMEN hat deutlich mehr "Musik" als der von DT-Swiss.

Gruß Uli.


----------



## Florian301 (27. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Gut umschrieben! Für diejenigen die darauf achten, der Freilauf am NEWMAN hat deutlich mehr "Musik" als der von DT-Swiss.
> 
> Gruß Uli.



Die Newman sind so brutal laut, das könnte schon als Lärmbelästigung durchgehen. Aber soll ja Biker geben, die darauf stehen und sich die Nabe nach dem Sound aussuchen...


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Februar 2018)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich habe beide LRS und finde den DT Swiss (noch mit 22,5 mm Innenweite) deutlich komfortabler. Der Newmen hat eine sehr hohe Speichenspannung, was ihn direkt machen soll. Bzgl. der "Direktheit" konnte ich jedoch keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden LRS feststellen.


Das heißt du hast das Gefühl, dass die eher hohe Carbonfelge am DT LRS mehr vertikalen Flex bietet als die Newmen Felge bzw die gesamten Laufräder? Oder was verstehst du unter Komfort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toecutter04 (27. Februar 2018)

achim1 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ich interessiere mich stark für ein 2017er 9.0 Di2. Momentan wiege ich sportliche 100 kg... (wird auch wieder weniger werden). Hält mich das Jealous aus? Bin erfahrener Biker, und weiß das man nicht im sitzen durch die größten Schlaglöcher brettert usw...
> Danke schonmal!
> 
> Gruß, Achim



ich bewege mich ebenfalls in der 0,1t-Klasse und fahre seit letztem Jahr das Jealous 8.0. Habe keine Probleme oder besser gesagt: das Jealous hat keine Probleme mit mir 
Es ist weniger eine Frage des Rahmens, eher eine der Laufräder. Die Mavics welche auf 8.0 und 9.0 verbaut sind, sind für ein Gesamtgewicht für 120kg zugelassen. Was mir an den Crossmax Elite nicht so gut gefällt, daß die Naben deutliches Spiel aufweisen und sich dieses im Gegensatz zu den höherwertigeren Mavics nicht einstellen lässt.


----------



## Geplagter (27. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das heißt du hast das Gefühl, dass die eher hohe Carbonfelge am DT LRS mehr vertikalen Flex bietet als die Newmen Felge bzw die gesamten Laufräder? Oder was verstehst du unter Komfort?



Die Newmen sind bocksteif. Da spürt man jede kleine Wurzel. Die DT Swiss dämpfen solche Schläge spürbar besser.


----------



## MG (28. Februar 2018)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Die Newmen sind bocksteif. Da spürt man jede kleine Wurzel. Die DT Swiss dämpfen solche Schläge spürbar besser.


Glaube dass die Messergebnisse was anderes sagen ...
... aber die Realität zählt. 
Allerdings werden die "Erfahrungen" oft durch andere "Einflüsse" beeinflusst. Von daher sind solche Aussagen immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Sorry @Geplagter ...


----------



## Geplagter (28. Februar 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Glaube dass die Messergebnisse was anderes sagen ...
> ... aber die Realität zählt.
> Allerdings werden die "Erfahrungen" oft durch andere "Einflüsse" beeinflusst. Von daher sind solche Aussagen immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> Sorry @Geplagter ...


Da stimme ich dir grundsätzlich zu. Ich habe jedoch beide LRS mit exakt identischen Reifen und gleichem Luftdruck jeweils im Radon Jealous gefahren und bin zu dieser Einschätzung gekommen. Steif muss ja auch nicht schlecht sein. Das ist sicher gut für den Vortrieb und insbesondere schwere Fahrer werden das wahrscheinlich eher wahrnehmen. Was den Komfort angeht, war der Unterschied für mich aber schon deutlich spürbar. Das ist zwar alles subjektiv, aber Messergebnisse sind eine Sache. Die Praxis oftmals eine andere.


----------



## dummeLiese (1. März 2018)

2018 ONLINE


----------



## dummeLiese (1. März 2018)

JEALOUS E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (2. März 2018)

Habe zu einem super Preis eins der letzten 2 2017er 10sl bekommen. Danke Megastore
Bilder kommen, wenn ichs abgeholt habe.


----------



## agitator01 (2. März 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Habe zu einem super Preis eins der letzten 2 2017er 10sl bekommen. Danke Megastore
> Bilder kommen, wenn ichs abgeholt habe.


Hey, welche Rahmengröße? 20 Zoll war leider vor kurzem nicht mehr verfügbar...


----------



## Lateralus (3. März 2018)

16"


----------



## Freeflyer82 (6. März 2018)

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das neue Jealous Carbon 9.0 600gr. (9kg) schwerer sein soll als das 10.0 (8.4kg)? Wenn ich mir die Bestückung ansehe, dürfte der Gewichtsunterschied max. 300gr. betragen. Seht ihr das anders?


----------



## Rookie4live (6. März 2018)

Moin,
überlege mir grade auch ein Jealous zuzulegen. 
Erstmal die Frage mit 1,71 und 80,5 cm SL eher den 16 oder den 18er Rahemen?

Dann die Frage, der Rahmen ist 2017 zu 2018 ist komplett identisch oder?

Und es gibt noch das 9.0 Di2 von 2017 im Abverkauf. Lohnt sich Di2? Kann ich durch dne Synchroshift den rechten Schalthebel demontieren?
Freu mich wen wer Zeit hat die Fragen zu beantworten.
Bist denn


----------



## Lateralus (6. März 2018)

Habe nach Probefahrt bei 173 und 80 den S 16" genommen. Gibt noch eins in 16" als 10sl im Megastore. Meins ist das vorletzte


----------



## dummeLiese (7. März 2018)

Lecker


----------



## greg12 (7. März 2018)

Freeflyer82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das neue Jealous Carbon 9.0 600gr. (9kg) schwerer sein soll als das 10.0 (8.4kg)? Wenn ich mir die Bestückung ansehe, dürfte der Gewichtsunterschied max. 300gr. betragen. Seht ihr das anders?


die 300gr unterschied sind auf grund der komponenten realistisch, da geb ich dir recht. vielleicht kann radon andi mal die waage befragen, ob das 9 nicht doch leichter ist als angegeben!


----------



## dummeLiese (7. März 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> die 300gr unterschied sind auf grund der komponenten realistisch, da geb ich dir recht. vielleicht kann radon andi mal die waage befragen, ob das 9 nicht doch leichter ist als angegeben!


Ich glaube eher, dass nach den Manipulationsvorwürfen, die Bikes würden zu „leicht“ gemessen, Radon jetzt das eine oder andere Gramm als Puffer vorsorglich  obendreinhaut, zumal es auch eine gewisse Serienstreuung gibt- alleine 500gr beim Laufradsatz mit Reifen sind möglich.
Mein LTD wiegt in 18“ genau 7.56 kg.


----------



## dummeLiese (7. März 2018)

Pimp your Worlcup Bike - hier können doch mal die, die es wissen zeigen, wie ein nörgelloses JEALOUS aussehen muss!
Gute Idee - schließlich ist das Jealous letztes Jahr XCE Weltmeister geworden mit der Kathrin - hier viel Glück an dich und Alex diese Saison!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caffeine_ (7. März 2018)

Hallo, ich habe auf folgender Seite ein Radon Jealous AL 2018 gefunden mit gebürsteten Alu und Fox 32 Gabel.

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/11/1...ke-hardtails-in-new-jealous-al-cragger-slush/

War das nur Marketing oder kann man sich das so konfigurieren lassen?
Danke!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. März 2018)

Caffeine_ schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe auf folgender Seite ein Radon Jealous AL 2018 gefunden mit gebürsteten Alu und Fox 32 Gabel.
> 
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/11/1...ke-hardtails-in-new-jealous-al-cragger-slush/
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Version in "raw" hat sich leider nicht durchsetzen können, daher bleibt dieses Design vorerst in der Schublade...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Caffeine_ (8. März 2018)

schade...


----------



## Lateralus (10. März 2018)

An alle Fahrer eines Jealous in 16":
- passen 2 Flaschen? 
- Welche Grössen passen? 
- Braucht man fürs Unterrohr einen Halter mit seitlicher Öffnung?


----------



## dummeLiese (28. März 2018)

Wie immer halt...jetzt auch das Aluminium mit 10kg!


----------



## filiale (28. März 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 712683 Wie immer halt...jetzt auch das Aluminium mit 10kg!



Fehler im Artikel, das Alu Bike hat 73,6° Sitzwinkel. Genauso wie die Carbon Variante.


----------



## greg12 (28. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Fehler im Artikel, das Alu Bike hat 73,6° Sitzwinkel. Genauso wie die Carbon Variante.


die 75 grad sind am foto der hp nachgemessen richtig....


----------



## filiale (28. März 2018)

Dann ist Facebook falsch und die Radon Homepage ebenfalls...es bleibt spannend was denn nun stimmt...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. März 2018)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Magazin das Bike wie üblich im Labor selbst vermessen hat. Daher könnten die 75 Grad stimmen.

Auch wenn ich auf der Suche nach einem 29er Hardtail bin, den unnachgiebigen Hinterbau hatte ich schon fast vermutet. Da hat Carbon unbestreitbare Vorteile. Ich denke, meine Wahl wird dennoch nicht auf das Carbon-Jealous, sondern auf das Exceed fallen. Da soll der Hinterbau nach den Vergleichstests wohl noch etwas "komfortabler". Außerdem ist beim SL 6.0 Pro Race die Austattung für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. März 2018)

Mal abwarten was @Radon-Bikes dazu sagt, kann eigentlich nicht sein das überall mit 73,6 geworben wird und dann 75° ausgeliefert werden. Das sind Welten und deutlich spürbar.


----------



## Rookie4live (28. März 2018)

Moin. Mal ne Frage an die erprobte Jealous Fraktion. Überlege mir ein Jealous aufzubauen. Was haltet ihr von folgendem Konzept, insbesondere von 1x11? 
oder alles schrott und lieber jetzt eines der alten jealous z.b. das Di2 ausm abverkauf holen?

Rahmen wäre Jealous carbon 1x  1100g für 800, die 900g variante ist derzeit leider nciht mehr in 18 zu kaufen.
Bremsen: Magura Trail Sport inkl. scheiben 160mm 190 ~Euro, gefällt mir wegen der HC Hebel besser als die MT 4 und ist nur 10 Euro teurer
Gabel: ~ Sid 600€
LRS: von acitonsports aufbauen lassen ~470€ https://www.actionsports.de/dt-swis...g-4230?c=168#6827631c42e27480680972c40d191f15
Schalterei: shimano xt 1x11 11-46 mit 34 ~ 315
Tretlager ~ 30
Sattelstütze: Chinacarbon? (40€ 140g) 
Vorbau: Kalloy Uno (50€ 100g)
Lenker: PRO Tharsis XC 700 (133g 115€)
Reifen: race king, xking


----------



## filiale (29. März 2018)

Ob Dir 1x11 gefällt kann Dir keiner sagen, dass mußt du selbst wissen. Nimm den Ritzelrechner und schaue ob Du mit 1x11 zurechtkommst, ansonsten nimm 1x12 mit der GX.
Zu den besagten Teilen findest Du hier jede Menge Testberichte und Nutzererfahrungen.


----------



## Lateralus (4. April 2018)

So, mein 10SL ist da. Seriengewicht sind 8.72 kg in S, also im Rahmen der 5% Streuung.
Danke nochmal an Felix vom Megastore!!








Für alle Interessenten: im Megastore steht noch ein 9sl von 2017 zum Ausverkaufspreis.


----------



## filiale (4. April 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Mal abwarten was @Radon-Bikes dazu sagt, kann eigentlich nicht sein das überall mit 73,6 geworben wird und dann 75° ausgeliefert werden. Das sind Welten und deutlich spürbar.



Wäre Klasse ein feedback zu bekommen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. April 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wäre Klasse ein feedback zu bekommen...



Hi,

der Sitzwinkel vom JEALOUS AL beträgt 74,2°, je nach Einbauhöhe der Gabel kann es zu minimalen Differenzen/Abweichungen kommen, welche aber im Fahrbetrieb für den Normal-Fahrer nicht spürbar sind. Die Geometrie-Tabellen auf unserer Seite sind aktuell, hier bitte den Cache im Browser leeren.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. April 2018)

Sitzwinkel ist nun angepaßt auf der Homepage 

Warum ist der Sitzwinkel vom AL mit 74,2° anders als vom Carbon mit 73,6° ? Das verstehe ich nun nicht


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. April 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Sitzwinkel ist nun angepaßt auf der Homepage
> 
> Warum ist der Sitzwinkel vom AL mit 74,2° anders als vom Carbon mit 73,6° ? Das verstehe ich nun nicht



Hi,

bei der Entwicklung von dem JEALOUS AL haben wir uns größtenteils an der Geometrie der Carbon-Variante orientiert: diese hat nicht nur uns, sondern auch Teamfahrer, Presse und Kunden überzeugt. Die Performance vom JEALOUS AL ist somit sehr ähnlich, auch wenn es leichte/minimale Unterschiede gibt. Der Sitzwinkel beim JEALOUS AL sorgt für ordentlich Vortrieb - bei den ersten Ausritten im Serientrimm hat uns das Handling echt Spaß gemacht. Habt ihr schon das Rahmengewicht aus dem Mountainbike-Labor gesehen? Mit gemessenen 1723 Gramm haben wir mal direkt den ersten Platz geholt und konnten zusätzlich das leichteste Gesamtgewicht im Testfeld anbieten  

https://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmi...cht_mountainbike_1805_JEALOUS_AL_9.0_1x12.pdf

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Lateralus (6. April 2018)

8,85 kg.


----------



## greg12 (6. April 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> So, mein 10SL ist da. Seriengewicht sind 8.72 kg in S, also im Rahmen der 5% Streuung.
> Danke nochmal an Felix vom Megastore!!
> 
> 
> ...


macht schlappe 370gr toleranz oder nach der faustregel 1gr=1€ 370 euro tuning notwendig um auf das angebene gewicht zu kommen.... vlt sollte radon den rabatt erhöhen


----------



## Lateralus (6. April 2018)

Mein Rabatt war ok


----------



## filiale (6. April 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei der Entwicklung von dem JEALOUS AL haben wir uns größtenteils an der Geometrie der Carbon-Variante orientiert: diese hat nicht nur uns, sondern auch Teamfahrer, Presse und Kunden überzeugt. Die Performance vom JEALOUS AL ist somit sehr ähnlich, auch wenn es leichte/minimale Unterschiede gibt. Der Sitzwinkel beim JEALOUS AL sorgt für ordentlich Vortrieb - bei den ersten Ausritten im Serientrimm hat uns das Handling echt Spaß gemacht. Habt ihr schon das Rahmengewicht aus dem Mountainbike-Labor gesehen? Mit gemessenen 1723 Gramm haben wir mal direkt den ersten Platz geholt und konnten zusätzlich das leichteste Gesamtgewicht im Testfeld anbieten
> 
> ...



Genau deshalb (Druck auf dem Vorderrad und guter Vortrieb) bin ich überrascht warum man das Carbon eben nicht auch so mit 74.2° gebaut hat wie das AL. Das AL beweist doch dass es besser ist mit steilerem Sitzwinkel. Schade.


----------



## boulderro (7. April 2018)

Gibt es ein etwas höher wertiges pressfit innenlager für das 10.0sl. Mein linkes lager hat sich verabschiedet.


----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2018)

Mein nächstes wird das BBINFINITE. Googel mal danach. Überzeugt mich total.


----------



## boulderro (7. April 2018)

Danke


----------



## boulderro (10. April 2018)

Hab jetzt das Reset Racing X-Press bestellt. Die Ceramic BB infinite zu bestellen war mir zu heikel und Ceramic Speed hab ich net die richtigen gefunden und ehrlich gesagt auch zu teuer gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (10. April 2018)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob beim Jealous AL 10 die neue 2018er SID mit der Charger2 verbaut ist?


----------



## Mibra (23. April 2018)

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee oder hatte schonmal das Problem mit klappernden Zügen im Rahmen. Seit kurzem ist das bei mir der Fall und es nervt gewaltig. Bevor ich alles auseinander nehme um es mit etwas Schaumstoff zu beseitigen, wollte ich nach evtl. Erfahrungen von euch fragen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. April 2018)

Stoffel.Dresden schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob beim Jealous AL 10 die neue 2018er SID mit der Charger2 verbaut ist?



Hi,

bei der 2018er SID ist die Charger 2 mit Remote verbaut.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Prydz (24. April 2018)

Beginnt ab nächste Woche wie geplant die Auslieferung der 2018er Jealous Modelle?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. April 2018)

Prydz schrieb:


> Beginnt ab nächste Woche wie geplant die Auslieferung der 2018er Jealous Modelle?



Jepp. Das JEALOUS 8.0 macht kommende Woche den Anfang, die anderen Modelle folgen dann in Kürze.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (4. Mai 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 
Beim Jealous 8.0. Der Newmen-Lenker; ist der aus Carbon? Eine Kürzung auf 720mm ist problemlos möglich? Abgesehen vom Sattel (was ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache ist) genau mein Wunsch-Trainingsbike.. chapeau..


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Mai 2018)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Beim Jealous 8.0. Der Newmen-Lenker; ist der aus Carbon? Eine Kürzung auf 720mm ist problemlos möglich? Abgesehen vom Sattel (was ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache ist) genau mein Wunsch-Trainingsbike.. chapeau..



Chapeau - das hören wir gerne 

Der Lenker kann/darf lt. Newmen gekürzt werden, detaillierte Infos findest Du hier: http://www.newmen-components.de/app...ter/User_Manuals/User_Manual_NEWMEN_H-Bar.pdf

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (4. Mai 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Chapeau - das hören wir gerne
> 
> Der Lenker kann/darf lt. Newmen gekürzt werden, detaillierte Infos findest Du hier: http://www.newmen-components.de/app...ter/User_Manuals/User_Manual_NEWMEN_H-Bar.pdf
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Mai 2018)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> Alu oder Carbon?



Sorry, ganz vergessen: natürlich feinstes Carbon 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (4. Mai 2018)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> Alu oder Carbon?


Newmen hat doch ausschließlich Carbon-Lenker im Angebot.


----------



## Prydz (5. Mai 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Jepp. Das JEALOUS 8.0 macht kommende Woche den Anfang, die anderen Modelle folgen dann in Kürze.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Leider doch nicht .


----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2018)

Asche auf mein Haupt - ich bin mein neues 10SL bislang 330 km gefahren, alles klasse. Jetzt suche ich am Unterrohr die Öffnung, um nach den Zughüllen zu schauen. Es klappert im Rahmen. Und siehe da - gibt es gar nicht, hatte ich überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet. 

Am sinnvollsten wirds wohl sein, das Bike über den Sommer einfach zu fahren und im Winter mal komplett zu demontieren zwecks genauer Suche nach eventuellen Beschädigungen und dabei dann auch gleich das Innenlager zu tauschen. Wenns ausgebaut ist, kann man recht einfach durch den offenen Tretlager drankommen. Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2018)

Mibra schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand eine Idee oder hatte schonmal das Problem mit klappernden Zügen im Rahmen. Seit kurzem ist das bei mir der Fall und es nervt gewaltig. Bevor ich alles auseinander nehme um es mit etwas Schaumstoff zu beseitigen, wollte ich nach evtl. Erfahrungen von euch fragen.


Wie ist das bei Dir weitergegangen?


----------



## Mibra (6. Mai 2018)

Ne Antwort gab es hier ja leider nicht. Hab mir folgendes gekauft und seitdem ist endlich Ruhe und ich kann das Bike genießen.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/c...haltzugaussenhuelle-p60381/grau-2-m-o1302308/


----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2018)

D.h. Schaltzug weg, Hülle rausziehen und hinterher alles wieder rein? Wie hast Du die Hülle wieder bis zum Austritt hinten durch den Rahmen gezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (6. Mai 2018)

Ne ich habe es quasi nur bis zum Tretlager verlegt. Den Schaumstoff einschneiden, war beim mir schon teilweise und dann oben vor dem Lenker über den Zug legen und mit etwas Fummelei bis nach unten ans Tretlager schieben. 

Werde mir aber bei Gelegenheit dieses Tool zulegen und dann evtl alles machen. Dürfte damit ja kein Problem mehr sein. Je nach Lust und Laune.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...ngswerkzeug-p56907/black-universal-o69400001/


----------



## eisbachsurfer (10. Mai 2018)

Ich bin gerade leicht verwirrt, das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 ist schon vor der Verfügbarkeit (war glaube ich mal KW20) zu 100% ausverkauft? In allen Größen? ist das wirklich so, oder gibts hier Lieferprobleme?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Mai 2018)

eisbachsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade leicht verwirrt, das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 ist schon vor der Verfügbarkeit (war glaube ich mal KW20) zu 100% ausverkauft? In allen Größen? ist das wirklich so, oder gibts hier Lieferprobleme?



Hi,

das JEALOUS AL 9.0 1x12 ist in der Tat bereits komplett ausverkauft - "Testsieg" und "sehr gut" im Test haben hier zu einem wahren Ansturm auf's Bike geführt. Eine Nachbestellung/zweite Charge ist nicht zeitnah möglich - wir werden hier aber schnellstmöglich einen potenten Nachfolger präsentieren.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Lateralus (13. Mai 2018)

@Radon-Bikes

Hallo Radon, da aus dem Bereich des Steuerrohrs bei Drehung des Lenkers komische Geräusche zu hören waren, habe ich den Steuersatz und den Gabelschaft gewartet und wieder montiert. Alles ruhig. Heute 44 km und 2 h später dann das - siehe Video.

Und nein, es sind nicht die Zughüllen. Wenn ich den Lenker komplett demontiere und dann die Gabel drehe, klingt es genauso. Ist es eigentlich richtig, dass der Steuersatz keine Gabelkonus hat? Oder ist diese Miniversion an der Gabel als Konus ausreichend? Und warum bekommt man die Lager so schwer aus dem Rahmen? Kenne ich so auch nicht.

Beim Warten der Geschichte konnte ich nach Demontage der Gabel den unteren Lagerring minimal wieder nach oben ins Steuerrohr drücken. Das hat richtig "eingerastet". Ich wette, dass das untere Lager sich mit der Zeit minimal verschiebt bzw seine Position ändert und dadurch irgendwie schief liegt und daher das Knarzen verursacht wird. Drücke ich es wieder hoch, montiere alles und drehe den Lenker dann, ists total ruhig.

Welcher Steuersatz ist genau verbaut?

Was machen wir da?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Mai 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hallo Radon, da aus dem Bereich des Steuerrohrs bei Drehung des Lenkers komische Geräusche zu hören waren, habe ich den Steuersatz und den Gabelschaft gewartet und wieder montiert. Alles ruhig. Heute 44 km und 2 h später dann das - siehe Video.
> 
> ...



Hi,

hast Du bei der Montage den Steuersatz gefettet bzw. mit Carbon-Montagepaste geschmiert?

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Lateralus (14. Mai 2018)

Den oberen Teil schon. Das untere Lager habe ich erst nicht rausgenommen, da es sehr fest im Rahmen steckt. Jetzt habe ich es aber vorsichtig ausgeklopft und werde alles wieder einbauen und dabei auch das untere Lager nochmal richtig mit Paste einbauen. Hoffentlich war es das. Habe beim Ausbau bemerkt, dass überhaupt kein Fett o. ä. verwendet wurde werksseitig. 

Im Auslieferungszustand waren beide Lager übrigens knochentrocken.

Ich montiere jetzt nochmal und fahre morgen. Danach melde ich mich hier nochmal.

Klingt schlimm, oder? Aber danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Mai 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Den oberen Teil schon. Das untere Lager habe ich erst nicht rausgenommen, da es sehr fest im Rahmen steckt. Jetzt habe ich es aber vorsichtig ausgeklopft und werde alles wieder einbauen und dabei auch das untere Lager nochmal richtig mit Paste einbauen. Hoffentlich war es das. Habe beim Ausbau bemerkt, dass überhaupt kein Fett o. ä. verwendet wurde werksseitig.
> 
> Im Auslieferungszustand waren beide Lager übrigens knochentrocken.
> 
> ...



Dann berichte doch morgen mal nach erfolgtem Einbau. Bei Carbon-Rahmen werden Geräusche natürlich um ein vielfaches verstärkt - gerade bei extrem leichten und somit dünnwandigen Carbonschichten können diese wie ein Resonanzkörper wirken.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Lateralus (14. Mai 2018)

Ok, umso ärgerlicher ist der trockene Einbau beider Lager.


----------



## Lateralus (15. Mai 2018)

Nach dem Einbau ist alles wieder ruhig. Jetzt kommt es darauf an, was nach einer Testfahrt passiert. Sobald mich die Umstände wieder aufs Rad lassen, melde ich mich hier.


----------



## Radler2018 (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo Radon,

wie steht es um  Jealous AL 9.0 1x12? Ich habe mir eins in April gesichert und hoffte, dass es wie angekündigt diese Woche rausgeht. Können Sie hierzu etwas genaueres sagen?

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cupra300 (15. Mai 2018)

Ich hab die Info bekommen vom Support, dass Sie nicht wüssten dass es nicht raus geht 

Wäre schon fein zu wissen, ob es vor Pfingsten noch reicht


----------



## Radler2018 (15. Mai 2018)

Cupra300 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Info bekommen vom Support, dass Sie nicht wüssten dass es nicht raus geht
> 
> Wäre schon fein zu wissen, ob es vor Pfingsten noch reicht



Das habe ich nicht ganz verstanden Ist man also dabei die Räder an Kunden zu versenden?


----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (15. Mai 2018)

Cupra300 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Info bekommen vom Support, dass Sie nicht wüssten dass es nicht raus geht



Doppelte Verneinung - der Support hat also keine Kenntnis darüber, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt - die Bikes gehen also diese Woche raus?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Mai 2018)

Radler2018 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon,
> 
> wie steht es um  Jealous AL 9.0 1x12? Ich habe mir eins in April gesichert und hoffte, dass es wie angekündigt diese Woche rausgeht. Können Sie hierzu etwas genaueres sagen?
> 
> VG



Hi,

die JEALOUS 9.0 1x12 Modelle befinden sich bereits in Produktion und werden (je nach Größe und Auftragseingang) ab Ende der Woche ausgeliefert. Genaue Infos zu Bestellungen kann ich von meiner Seite aus leider nicht beantworten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schwinn (15. Mai 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das JEALOUS AL 9.0 1x12 ist in der Tat bereits komplett ausverkauft - "Testsieg" und "sehr gut" im Test haben hier zu einem wahren Ansturm auf's Bike geführt. Eine Nachbestellung/zweite Charge ist nicht zeitnah möglich - wir werden hier aber schnellstmöglich einen potenten Nachfolger präsentieren.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Radon
ich habe starkes Interesse an einem Jealous AL 9.0 oder 10.0 , da das 9.0 ausverkauft bleibt mir wohl nur die "teure " Variante das 10.0.
Kannst du zu dem "Nachfolger" des 9.0 etwas sagen: Preis, Ausstattung ,Farbe, wann Lieferbar ?
Werde auf jeden Fall in Willingen mir die Bikes mal live anschauen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Rookie4live (16. Mai 2018)

Moin, überlege, da es keine Jealous 1fach Rahmen mehr in meiner Größe gibt, das 2018er 8.0 zuzulegen. Ist dieses der "teurere und leichtere Pro Rahmen" oder der 200 gramm scherere 2fach rahmen?
besten Dank für die Infos. Wenn jemand ein 2018er 8.0 in Größe M hat, wäre ich dankbar für eine Gewichtsangebe
bis dahin


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Mai 2018)

Würde mich auch interessieren, zudem live Bilder falls schon jemand eines hat.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Mai 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin, überlege, da es keine Jealous 1fach Rahmen mehr in meiner Größe gibt, das 2018er 8.0 zuzulegen. Ist dieses der "teurere und leichtere Pro Rahmen" oder der 200 gramm scherere 2fach rahmen?
> besten Dank für die Infos. Wenn jemand ein 2018er 8.0 in Größe M hat, wäre ich dankbar für eine Gewichtsangebe
> bis dahin



Hi,

das JEALOUS 8.0 hat den leichten 1-fach Rahmen, gut zu erkennen an dem fehlenden Leitungseingang im Steuerkopf-Bereich.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## LuttiX (25. Mai 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ok, umso ärgerlicher ist der trockene Einbau beider Lager.



In meinem Jaelous 7 sind die Lager ebenfalls trocken im Rahmen und verursachen bisher (±5000km) keinerlei Geräusche. Allerdings sitzen die Lager auch sehr straff im Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gontxo_nos (26. Mai 2018)

Ich habe gerade meine 8.0 erhalten, welches Stück geht hier hin?:


----------



## Geplagter (26. Mai 2018)

gontxo_nos schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine 8.0 erhalten, welches Stück geht hier hin?:


Da wird normalerweise eine Halterung für die Bremsleitung montiert.


----------



## gontxo_nos (26. Mai 2018)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Da wird normalerweise eine Halterung für die Bremsleitung montiert.



Es ist nichts in der Box. Nur die Schraube kommt in der Gabel, ist das normal?


----------



## gontxo_nos (26. Mai 2018)

Ist das Zubehör?


----------



## Rookie4live (26. Mai 2018)

welche größe hast du bekommen? kannst du es mal an die waage hängen?


----------



## gontxo_nos (26. Mai 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> welche größe hast du bekommen? kannst du es mal an die waage hängen?



Mein Fahrrad meinst du?



Was kann ich tun, um dieses Zubehör zu bekommen, das ich nicht in der Schachtel habe? . Das Fahrrad ist heute angekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gontxo_nos (26. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe @Radon-Bikes kann mir helfen .


----------



## Rookie4live (27. Mai 2018)

jo mein das komplette bike


----------



## gontxo_nos (27. Mai 2018)

In meinem Jealous 2018 Das Change-Kabel war ohne zu setzen und die Gabelkabelabdeckung entweder. Ist das normal?


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2018)

gontxo_nos schrieb:


> In meinem Jealous 2018 Das Change-Kabel war ohne zu setzen und die Gabelkabelabdeckung entweder. Ist das normal?



Lese Dir das nochmal durch und gib Dir etwas mehr Mühe, dann kann man auch anworten.


----------



## gontxo_nos (27. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Lese Dir das nochmal durch und gib Dir etwas mehr Mühe, dann kann man auch anworten.



Ich verstehe nicht ... was willst du mir sagen? .


Bei einer anderen Gelegenheit kaufte ich ein Aluminium Radon und und alles wurde montiert, außer dem Rad und dem Lenker.


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2018)

gontxo_nos schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ... was willst du mir sagen? .



Niemand kann Dir etwas sagen weil Dein Satz unverständlich ist...do you speak english ?

Vermutlich benutzt Du google translater ?


----------



## gontxo_nos (27. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Niemand kann Dir etwas sagen weil Dein Satz unverständlich ist...do you speak english ?
> 
> Vermutlich benutzt Du google translater ?



English better than German.

My question is:

Yesterday I receive my *Jealous 8.0 2018* and it came to me without the steel cable of the change and without the guide-cable of the lock of the fork put.

From the fork lock control came 2 steel cables without a sheath...I had to put the black sheath, adjust the cable to the fork and cut it.

As for the change, I had to put the steel wire, adjust it to the change and cut it.


Is this normal in this bike?. In 2016 I ordered the ZR Race 7.0 in Aluminum and all that, was already assembled from the factory...


Thanks.


----------



## Prydz (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo Radon Team,
ist die Überhöhung zu stark? Hab ich da Probleme am Rahmen durch zu erwarten?
Die Sattelstütze ist nicht über das Limit hinaus herausgezogen.
(Pedale sind nur provisorisch dran )
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2018)

Die Sattelstütze muss 10cm im Sattelrohr stecken, mindestens. Man kann das später auch erkennen wie weit die Stütze drin war (am Abdruck durch die Vibrationen), sollte es also einen Rahmenschaden wegen nur 8cm Einstecktiefe geben, hast Du ein Problem.


----------



## Mehrsau (30. Mai 2018)

Prydz schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> ist die Überhöhung zu stark? Hab ich da Probleme am Rahmen durch zu erwarten?
> Die Sattelstütze ist nicht über das Limit hinaus herausgezogen.
> (Pedale sind nur provisorisch dran )
> ...



Wenn du dich wohl fühlst, ist es kein Problem. Wenn die Sattelstütze noch ca. 10cm im Rahmen ist, liegt auch kein Problem vor. Notfalls kannst du dir noch eine längere kaufen. Ich fahre eine ähnliche Überhöhung und komme damit gut klar. Wichtig ist, dass du nicht zu gestaucht auf dem Bike sitzt. Wie sind denn deine Maße? Körpergröße und Schrittlänge und welche Größe hat das Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulsurfer84 (30. Mai 2018)

Prydz schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> ist die Überhöhung zu stark? Hab ich da Probleme am Rahmen durch zu erwarten?
> Die Sattelstütze ist nicht über das Limit hinaus herausgezogen.
> (Pedale sind nur provisorisch dran )
> ...


wohl kaum... gewicht ?


----------



## Prydz (30. Mai 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Wenn du dich wohl fühlst, ist es kein Problem. Wenn die Sattelstütze noch ca. 10cm im Rahmen ist, liegt auch kein Problem vor. Notfalls kannst du dir noch eine längere kaufen. Ich fahre eine ähnliche Überhöhung und komme damit gut klar. Wichtig ist, dass du nicht zu gestaucht auf dem Bike sitzt. Wie sind denn deine Maße? Körpergröße und Schrittlänge und welche Größe hat das Bike?



Das ist der 18“ Rahmen.
Ich bin 180cm bei 88cm Schrittlänge. Also tendenziell eher lange Beine.
Eventuell macht es Sinn den 70er Vorbau gegen einen 80/90er zu tauschen.
Grundsätzlich fühl ich mich wohl auf dem Rad.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Mai 2018)

Prydz schrieb:


> Das ist der 18“ Rahmen.
> Ich bin 180cm bei 88cm Schrittlänge. Also tendenziell eher lange Beine.
> Eventuell macht es Sinn den 70er Vorbau gegen einen 80/90er zu tauschen.
> Grundsätzlich fühl ich mich wohl auf dem Rad.



Bei deinen Maßen hätte ich zum 20"-Rahmen gegriffen. 

Ich selbst bin 183 cm mit 87 cm SL. Bei mir passt der L-Rahmen optimal. Zumindest bei der Probefahrt. Habe das Exceed gekauft. Aber ebenfalls in L.


----------



## Mehrsau (31. Mai 2018)

Prydz schrieb:


> Das ist der 18“ Rahmen.
> Ich bin 180cm bei 88cm Schrittlänge. Also tendenziell eher lange Beine.
> Eventuell macht es Sinn den 70er Vorbau gegen einen 80/90er zu tauschen.
> Grundsätzlich fühl ich mich wohl auf dem Rad.



Ja... Wenn die Schrittlänge stimmt, würde ich auch zum L tendieren..


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo an alle Jealous-Fahrer,

nachdem mein 2016er ZR Race 8.0 nun doch knapp 10 tkm hinter sich hat, bin ich kurz davor, mir ein Jealous 7.0 zu bestellen. Das wäre mein erstes Bike mit Carbonrahmen. Über die Vor- und Nachteile des Werkstoffs Carbon bin ich mir bewusst, gleichwohl stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen, die wohl nur Jealous-Fahrer beantworten können.

Ich bin 1,79 m groß, habe ca. 84 cm Schrittlänge und werde daher, wie beim ZR Race einen 18 Zoll-Rahmen wählen. Das ZR Race hat in dieser Größe gepasst wie angegossen. Selbst nach 100 km keine Nacken-/Rückenschmerzen oder Ähnliches. Beim Vergleich der Geometriedaten fiel mir auf, dass das Sitzrohr des Jealous etwas kürzer als das des ZR Race ist. Wie weit steckt die Sattelstütze bei @Prydz im Rahmen?

Ich werde langsam ziemlich alt, und möchte daher den Vorbau mit positivem Winkel montieren. Besteht in dieser Konstellation beim 18 Zoll-Rahmen Kollisionsgefahr zwischen Lenker/Bremshebeln und Oberrohr, wenn sich der Lenker um 90 Grad dreht (z. B. bei einem Umfaller)?

Wie viele Spacer waren bei Euch bei Auslieferung verbaut? War der Vorbau mit positivem oder negativem Winkel montiert?

Ist die "Achsaufnahme" hinten vollständig aus Carbon oder sind die Kontaktflächen aus Metall?

Ich bedanke mich bereits im Voraus für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.


----------



## Spessartrider (8. Juni 2018)

Die Achsaufnahme auf der Nichtantriebseite ist aus Carbon / auf der Antriebseite ist das ALU-Schaltauge in den Rahmen eingebettet- somit hat die Achse hier ALU-Kontakt !


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. Juni 2018)

@Spessartrider Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Findet sich ggf. noch jemand, der meine anderen Fragen beantworten kann?


----------



## Mibra (12. Juni 2018)

Mein 9.0SL kam mit negativ montiertem Vorbau und zwei Spacern zu mir. In dieser Kombination schlägt der Trigger der Schaltung am Oberrohr an. Wenn Du also einen Vorbau nimmst bei dem der Lenker höher kommt dürfte es eigentlich nicht mehr kollidieren.


----------



## Spessartrider (12. Juni 2018)

Servus !
Mein Intend Grace hat 7° - negativ !
Aktuell sind da "provisorisch" noch zwei 10 mm Spacer drunter - in dieser Konstellation schlägt der Trigger am Oberrohr an !!

Hab an diesen "markanten" Stellen mal 2 Lagen ESI-Tape gewickelt - ob´s im Fall der Fälle was nutzt ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (12. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen.

Reden wir bei dem Anschlagen von einem knappen "Schleifen" oder einer Überlappung von mehr als 1 cm?


----------



## Spessartrider (13. Juni 2018)

Also bei mir schlägt der Trigger "seitlich" an !! - ggf. dann auch noch der Bremshebel - der sitzt ja noch tiefer.
Mit den Bremshebeln ist das auf beiden Seiten so....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (14. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank. Jetzt muss ich noch überlegen, ob ich damit leben kann ... und dann das Bike ordern.


----------



## Mehrsau (15. Juni 2018)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Also bei mir schlägt der Trigger "seitlich" an !! - ggf. dann auch noch der Bremshebel - der sitzt ja noch tiefer.
> Mit den Bremshebeln ist das auf beiden Seiten so....



Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Elemente einfach zu tief eingestellt sind?


----------



## Mibra (15. Juni 2018)

Also bei mir am 20 Zoll Rahmen müsste ich mind 4 Spacer fahren damit nichts mehr anschlägt und dafür ist die Gabel zu kurz. Schlägt also immer an!


----------



## marvinse (15. Juni 2018)

Ahoi
Ich habe vor mir ein Jealous Al9.0 zu kaufen, möchte aber einen DT Swiss E1700 25 dazukaufen.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das von der Breite passt ??
Gibt es bei Radon eine Gewichtsobergrenze ? Bin leider noch bei 115 kg
Danke im Vorraus
ciao mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## igilein (16. Juni 2018)

Habe das jealous al 10.0 und wiege auch so um die 115 Kilo. Keine Probleme auch bei etwas härterer Fahrweise.


----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2018)

marvinse schrieb:


> Ahoi
> Ich habe vor mir ein Jealous Al9.0 zu kaufen, möchte aber einen DT Swiss E1700 25 dazukaufen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das von der Breite passt ??
> Gibt es bei Radon eine Gewichtsobergrenze ? Bin leider noch bei 115 kg
> ...



Die Innenmaulweite der Felge hat nix mit der Reifenbreite zu tun.


----------



## marvinse (16. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Innenmaulweite der Felge hat nix mit der Reifenbreite zu tun.



Und passt das nu mit dem entsprechenden reifen ?? Ich nehme an es wird ein 2,25 Schalbe werden.....


----------



## Jealous1x12 (17. Juni 2018)

Prydz schrieb:


> Das ist der 18“ Rahmen.
> Ich bin 180cm bei 88cm Schrittlänge. Also tendenziell eher lange Beine.
> Eventuell macht es Sinn den 70er Vorbau gegen einen 80/90er zu tauschen.
> Grundsätzlich fühl ich mich wohl auf dem Rad.



Ich habe mir jetzt auch das Jealous 9.0 1x12 bestellt.  Ich habe mich mit einer Körpergröße von 181 cm und einer SL von 86 cm für den 18" Rahmen entschieden. Hier wird aber von fast allen ja der 20" Rahmen empfohlen. Ich habe mich bei einer Probefahrt mit ähnlichen Geometrien des Oberrohres (Bulls Copperhead RS 29 RH46 und RH51) auf dem 46er Rahmen wohler gefühlt habe.
Jetzt bin ich etwas unschlüssig.
Könnten hier mal ein paar Fahrer mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen Bilder im Bilderfred auf Ihrem Jealous 18" oder 20" posten, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann? Leider sind im Bilderfred meistens nur die Fahrräder ohne Fahrer abgebildet.

Prydz, könntest du deine mittlerweile gemachten Erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße posten und vielleicht auch mal ein Bild einstellen?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (17. Juni 2018)

Ich habe jetzt auch noch eine letzte Frage, bevor ich meine Bestellung abgebe. Taugt das Jealous auch für lange Touren, d. h. > 5 Stunden. Oder sind Geometrie und Steifigkeit (und damit Ermüdung durch Erschütterungen) eher auf kurze XC-Rennen ausgelegt?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Juni 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch das Jealous 9.0 1x12 bestellt.  Ich habe mich mit einer Körpergröße von 181 cm und einer SL von 86 cm für den 18" Rahmen entschieden. Hier wird aber von fast allen ja der 20" Rahmen empfohlen. Ich habe mich bei einer Probefahrt mit ähnlichen Geometrien des Oberrohres (Bulls Copperhead RS 29 RH46 und RH51) auf dem 46er Rahmen wohler gefühlt habe.
> Jetzt bin ich etwas unschlüssig.
> Könnten hier mal ein paar Fahrer mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen Bilder im Bilderfred auf Ihrem Jealous 18" oder 20" posten, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann? Leider sind im Bilderfred meistens nur die Fahrräder ohne Fahrer abgebildet.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: 



Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Bei deinen Maßen hätte ich zum 20"-Rahmen gegriffen.
> 
> Ich selbst bin 183 cm mit 87 cm SL. Bei mir passt der L-Rahmen optimal. Zumindest bei der Probefahrt. Habe das Exceed gekauft. Aber ebenfalls in L.



Kurz: 18" wird dir zu klein sein.


----------



## Mibra (17. Juni 2018)

Hi also ich bin 187 SL 90, war in Bonn und habe das 20 sowie das 22 probegefahren. 22 ging für mich gar nicht, da ich mich eher als Mitfahrer als als FAHRER gefühlt habe. Somit habe ich mir das 20er gekauft was für mich auch nach einigen Rennen perfekt passt.
Heute war ich 4 h auf dem Bike unterwegs und es wäre auch noch mehr gegangen, somit ist es für mich auch tourentauglich. Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin wäre mir ein 29er Fully (100-120mm) für Touren über 3h lieber, weil es einfach entspannter ist und es nicht auf ein paar Minuten ankommt.


----------



## Jealous1x12 (18. Juni 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurz: 18" wird dir zu klein sein.


Ich habe es bereits gelesen. Deswegen bin ich ja unschlüssig. Das Oberrohr ist beim 20“ ca. 2 cm länger. Könntest du mal deine Armlänge vom Schulterbeinansatz bis zur Mitte der Faust messen? Ich habe eine Armlänge von 64 cm.

Ich habe die Befürchtung, daß ich mich, wie Mibra auf dem 22“, auf dem 20“ mehr als Mitfahrer anstatt Fahrer fühle.


----------



## Prydz (19. Juni 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Prydz, könntest du deine mittlerweile gemachten Erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße posten und vielleicht auch mal ein Bild einstellen?
> Danke im Voraus.



Ich habe in 20“ getauscht. Die Sattelstütze war auch kürzer als in den Daten des Rades beschrieben, wodurch ich meine Sitzhöhe nicht richtig einstellen konnte. Bike Discount hat dazu auch direkt den Tausch des Rades vorgeschlagen. Ich hätte auch mit dem Tausch der Sattelstütze in die richtige Länge leben können.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Juni 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Ich habe es bereits gelesen. Deswegen bin ich ja unschlüssig. Das Oberrohr ist beim 20“ ca. 2 cm länger. Könntest du mal deine Armlänge vom Schulterbeinansatz bis zur Mitte der Faust messen? Ich habe eine Armlänge von 64 cm.
> 
> Ich habe die Befürchtung, daß ich mich, wie Mibra auf dem 22“, auf dem 20“ mehr als Mitfahrer anstatt Fahrer fühle.



So weit ich mich erinnere, habe ich auch eine Armlänge von 64 cm. Canyon hatte mich mal exakt vermessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jealous1x12 (20. Juni 2018)

Ich werde jetzt doch übernächsten Samstag nach Bonn fahren und „Probe fahren“.


----------



## skimuku (22. Juni 2018)

falls es hilft ich habe ein 20" bin 189 groß. Viel kleiner darf das bike nicht sein  aber passt noch gut. Ich denke bei cube 48 cm oder scott müsste ich einen rahmen größer nehmen das war auch ein Grund für das Radon. Ich fahr den rahmen lieber etwas zu klein und mach den sattel weit raus und oder ändere den vorbau.


----------



## JanEk90 (29. Juni 2018)

Morgen zusammen, 
gibt es schon ,Langzeiterfahrungen‘ zu den Einstiegsmodellen AL 8.0/9.0? 

Gewicht empfinde ich als i.O.,wie sieht es mit den Komponenen, zB Bremse & Gabel für höheres Gewicht (95kg) und Tourentauglichkeit aus? 

//habe dieses Jahr bereits für die Frau ein Rad im Sale dort gekauft, vor 3 Jahren im September ebenfalls. Für die günstigen Jealous Modelle bin ich der großen Nachfrage wegen unsicher, ob sich Warten lohnt.. 

Dank & Gruß


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Juni 2018)

Hallöchen!!
Das Jealous Al 1x12 hat Liefertermin KW45
Macht mich ein wenig traurig

Kommt'n da was neues oder warum dauert das so lang?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Juni 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallöchen!!
> Das Jealous Al 1x12 hat Liefertermin KW45
> Macht mich ein wenig traurig
> 
> Kommt'n da was neues oder warum dauert das so lang?



Hi,

die erste Charge war innerhalb weniger Wochen komplett vergriffen/ausverkauft, aufgrund der üblichen Vorlaufzeiten in der Produktion wird es die zusätzliche Charge leider erst im Frühherbst geben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Jealous1x12 (29. Juni 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 
Morgen wollte ich nach Bonn fahren. Stehen denn im Store Bonn Jealous 29er mit 18“ oder 20“ Rahmen zur Probefahrt bereit, oder kann ich mir den Weg sparen?


----------



## Jealous1x12 (30. Juni 2018)

So, heute habe ich mir das 29“ Jealous AL 9.0 2x11 mit 18“ Rahmen geholt.
Jetzt müsste ich eigentlich meinen Forennamen ändern. Nachdem ein Spacer entfernt und der Vorbau gedreht wurde, passt mir der 18“ Rahmen mit 181cm und 87cm SL wie zugeschnitten. Die Beratung im Megastore war trotz voller Bude perfekt.  Da ich genau zwischen dem 18“ und 20“ Rahmen bei meinen Abmessungen liege, wurde jede Möglichkeit getestet. Nachdem ein Verkäufer sich mit gleichen Körpermaßen von 181cm und 87 SL einschaltete und dazu riet einen Spacer zu entfernen und den Vorbau zu drehen, weil er den Jealous Rahmen auch in 18" so fährt, stand die Entscheidung. Und ich muss sagen, bisher passt der Rahmen perfekt. Da mir das Schaltverhalten der GX Eagle bei den Testbikes nicht so zusagte, wie das der XT und das 2x11 sofort verfügbar war, wurde es das 9.0 2x11. (Nachdem es nach Rabatt dem 1x12 sehr nah kam.)
Ein glücklicher Kunde hat heute das Haus verlassen. Die Fahrt zum Megastore hat sich gelohnt.
Bilder folgen.


----------



## Mibra (30. Juni 2018)

Gratuliere! Geiles Bike!


----------



## ebony80 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo, weiß jemand ob man bei der Vorbaulänge beim Kauf eine Wahlmöglichkeit hat? Unter technische Daten ist die Vorbaulänge mit 60-80mm angegeben.
Bei 189/89SL besser 20'' oder 22'' nehmen? Würde beim 20''er die Sattelstützenlänge von 430mm ausreichen?

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2018)

ebony80 schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand ob man bei der Vorbaulänge beim Kauf eine Wahlmöglichkeit hat? Unter technische Daten ist die Vorbaulänge mit 60-80mm angegeben.
> Bei 189/89SL besser 20'' oder 22'' nehmen? Würde beim 20''er die Sattelstützenlänge von 430mm ausreichen?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal.



Hi,

die Vorbaulänge kann bei Kauf nicht individuell angepasst werden, die Längen für die jeweiligen Größen sind in unseren Spec's aufgeführt: https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous-al/jealous-al-29-80/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## maccrosscountry (10. Juli 2018)

Prydz schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> ist die Überhöhung zu stark? Hab ich da Probleme am Rahmen durch zu erwarten?
> Die Sattelstütze ist nicht über das Limit hinaus herausgezogen.
> (Pedale sind nur provisorisch dran )
> ...


Ist das das Jealous 8.0? Welche Rahmengröße ist das und hast du eine selbstgewogene Gewichtsangabe? Wäre echt nett von dir.


----------



## maccrosscountry (10. Juli 2018)

@ Radon-Bikes: Kannst du mir mal bitte genauere Informationen geben? Ich überlege mir ein Radon Jealous zu kaufen.
a) Beim 8.0 wird 9,05 kg als Gewicht und beim 9.0 9,00kg angegeben. Kann es sein, dass der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rädern wirklich so marginal ist? Und auch wenn das jetzt eine schwierige Frage ist - inwieweit kann ich mich auf die Angaben verlassen? Weil wenn man eine Menge Geld in die Hand nimmt möchte man schon auch, dass das Gewicht dementsprechend ist.
b) Wenn der Unterschied nicht so groß ist bzw. wenn das Gewicht vom 8.0 realistisch ist, würde ich eher zum 8.0 tendieren. Frage: Meine Daten sind 192cm Körpergröße, Torso 66cm, Schrittlänge 91,8 cm - Welche Rahmengröße würdest du empfehlen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (10. Juli 2018)

maccrosscountry schrieb:


> @ Radon-Bikes: Kannst du mir mal bitte genauere Informationen geben? Ich überlege mir ein Radon Jealous zu kaufen.
> a) Beim 8.0 wird 9,05 kg als Gewicht und beim 9.0 9,00kg angegeben. Kann es sein, dass der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rädern wirklich so marginal ist? Und auch wenn das jetzt eine schwierige Frage ist - inwieweit kann ich mich auf die Angaben verlassen? Weil wenn man eine Menge Geld in die Hand nimmt möchte man schon auch, dass das Gewicht dementsprechend ist.
> b) Wenn der Unterschied nicht so groß ist bzw. wenn das Gewicht vom 8.0 realistisch ist, würde ich eher zum 8.0 tendieren. Frage: Meine Daten sind 192cm Körpergröße, Torso 66cm, Schrittlänge 91,8 cm - Welche Rahmengröße würdest du empfehlen?
> Vielen Dank.


@Radon-Bikes


----------



## ebony80 (11. Juli 2018)

Servus, das Probesitzen auf einem Jealous 8.0 ergab bei Körpermaßen von 189/88-90SL kein eindeutiges Ergebnis.
Größe 20 wurde vom Verkäufer favorisiert. Sattelstütze war noch 13cm drin. Bei Größe 22 saß ich relativ gestreckt, was ich aber nicht als unangenehm empfand. Fazit: beide Größen sind möglich, 20 Zoll für Traileinsatz & XCRace und 22 Zoll für gemütliche Km-Schrubber


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Juli 2018)

maccrosscountry schrieb:


> @ Radon-Bikes: Kannst du mir mal bitte genauere Informationen geben? Ich überlege mir ein Radon Jealous zu kaufen.
> a) Beim 8.0 wird 9,05 kg als Gewicht und beim 9.0 9,00kg angegeben. Kann es sein, dass der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rädern wirklich so marginal ist? Und auch wenn das jetzt eine schwierige Frage ist - inwieweit kann ich mich auf die Angaben verlassen? Weil wenn man eine Menge Geld in die Hand nimmt möchte man schon auch, dass das Gewicht dementsprechend ist.
> b) Wenn der Unterschied nicht so groß ist bzw. wenn das Gewicht vom 8.0 realistisch ist, würde ich eher zum 8.0 tendieren. Frage: Meine Daten sind 192cm Körpergröße, Torso 66cm, Schrittlänge 91,8 cm - Welche Rahmengröße würdest du empfehlen?
> Vielen Dank.



Hi,

wir wiegen unsere Bikes immer im Rahmen des Fotoshootings bevor die Bikes online geschaltet werden. Beide Bikes haben eine top Ausstattung und liegen gewichtsmäßig sehr nah beieinander. Aufgrund Serienschwankungen/Toleranzen können bei jedem Modell Abweichungen von +- ca. 5% auftreten, bei Reifen kann der Wert sogar höher ausfallen. Die Rückmeldungen von Kundenseite bestätigen i.d.R. unsere Angaben, teilweise wurde diese sogar unterboten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Email (11. Juli 2018)

Hi,

bin neu im Forum und würde mir das AL 9.0 holen. Nur wo in oder um München kann man es kaufen oder brauchbar hinliefern lassen?


----------



## Verschuetter (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bitte entschuldigt diese etwas subtil, pauschale Frage aber ich bin maximal unentschlossen und da sich im Specialized Thread niemand berufen fühlt zu Antworten versuche ich jetzt eben mal hier.
Ich bin kurz vorm Kauf meines ersten XC Bikes. Zur Wahl stehen Radon Jealous 8.0 und Specialized Epic HT Expert. Ich habe bereits zwei Specialized Bikes (Enduro, Levo) und bin auch zufrieden. Das Speci kostet ne ganze Stange mehr und da ich noch am Anfang mit XC bin möchte ich es erstmal so überschaubar wie möglich halten.

Es gibt ausserdem einiges das für das Jealous spricht, Ausstattung, Gewicht, Optik...

Vielleicht jemand hier der/die mit beiden Bikes Erfahrung hat und diese hier teilen möchte?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## maccrosscountry (13. Juli 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir wiegen unsere Bikes immer im Rahmen des Fotoshootings bevor die Bikes online geschaltet werden. Beide Bikes haben eine top Ausstattung und liegen gewichtsmäßig sehr nah beieinander. Aufgrund Serienschwankungen/Toleranzen können bei jedem Modell Abweichungen von +- ca. 5% auftreten, bei Reifen kann der Wert sogar höher ausfallen. Die Rückmeldungen von Kundenseite bestätigen i.d.R. unsere Angaben, teilweise wurde diese sogar unterboten.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Liebe Andi,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Wärst du noch so nett und würdest mir eine Größenempfehlung bezüglich Rahmengröße (Körperdaten siehe Vorposten) geben? Danke.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Juli 2018)

maccrosscountry schrieb:


> Liebe Andi,
> vielen Dank für die Antwort. Wärst du noch so nett und würdest mir eine Größenempfehlung bezüglich Rahmengröße (Körperdaten siehe Vorposten) geben? Danke.



Hi,

hier ist klar der 22" Rahmen der richtige für Dich.

VG Uli


----------



## tofi1982 (14. Juli 2018)

Verschuetter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bitte entschuldigt diese etwas subtil, pauschale Frage aber ich bin maximal unentschlossen und da sich im Specialized Thread niemand berufen fühlt zu Antworten versuche ich jetzt eben mal hier.
> Ich bin kurz vorm Kauf meines ersten XC Bikes. Zur Wahl stehen Radon Jealous 8.0 und Specialized Epic HT Expert. Ich habe bereits zwei Specialized Bikes (Enduro, Levo) und bin auch zufrieden. Das Speci kostet ne ganze Stange mehr und da ich noch am Anfang mit XC bin möchte ich es erstmal so überschaubar wie möglich halten.
> 
> Es gibt ausserdem einiges das für das Jealous spricht, Ausstattung, Gewicht, Optik...
> ...




Hi, hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit den beiden Rädern. Grundsätzlich macht man mit beiden Rädern nichts falsch! Und die Vorteile des Jealous hast du schon erwähnt. Nach meiner Meinung hat das Specialized Rad eine ausgewogenere GEO. Ich musste bei Specialized viel weniger an der Sitzposition rumfeilen bis es passt und fühlte mich von Anfang an sehr wohl auf dem Rad. Das ist bei Specialiced einer der großen Vorteile (auch wenn das immer ne subjektive Geschichte ist, die bis vor ein paar Jahren kaum glauben konnte). Der Rahmen ist zudem nicht so Bocksteif wie beim Radon. Beim Radon merkst du quasi alle Unebenheiten. Beim Specialized wird wesesentlich mehr geschluckt. Wenn man mal ein Simplon gefahren hat, weiß man was so alles mit dem Hinterbau möglich ist ;-)...ist aber auch etwas Geschmackssache. 
Meine Empfehlung: Wenn du selber auch am Rad schrauben kannst und nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit am Rad auf Hilfe angewiesen bist dann kauf dir das Jealous (Innenlager wechseln usw.). Es ist wirklich ein gutes Rad und leichtes Rad. Wenn du aber lieber Rad fährst anstatt dich mit Schrauben zu beschäftigen und du einen guten Draht zu deinem Specialized Händler hast dann kauf dir das Epic. Mit dem Rad wird man ebenfalls sehr glücklich und Gewicht ist nicht alles und meist für den Kopf und Stammtisch wichtiger. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Helfen


----------



## Verschuetter (14. Juli 2018)

tofi1982 schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit den beiden Rädern. Grundsätzlich macht man mit beiden Rädern nichts falsch! Und die Vorteile des Jealous hast du schon erwähnt. Nach meiner Meinung hat das Specialized Rad eine ausgewogenere GEO. Ich musste bei Specialized viel weniger an der Sitzposition rumfeilen bis es passt und fühlte mich von Anfang an sehr wohl auf dem Rad. Das ist bei Specialiced einer der großen Vorteile (auch wenn das immer ne subjektive Geschichte ist, die bis vor ein paar Jahren kaum glauben konnte). Der Rahmen ist zudem nicht so Bocksteif wie beim Radon. Beim Radon merkst du quasi alle Unebenheiten. Beim Specialized wird wesesentlich mehr geschluckt. Wenn man mal ein Simplon gefahren hat, weiß man was so alles mit dem Hinterbau möglich ist ;-)...ist aber auch etwas Geschmackssache.
> Meine Empfehlung: Wenn du selber auch am Rad schrauben kannst und nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit am Rad auf Hilfe angewiesen bist dann kauf dir das Jealous (Innenlager wechseln usw.). Es ist wirklich ein gutes Rad und leichtes Rad. Wenn du aber lieber Rad fährst anstatt dich mit Schrauben zu beschäftigen und du einen guten Draht zu deinem Specialized Händler hast dann kauf dir das Epic. Mit dem Rad wird man ebenfalls sehr glücklich und Gewicht ist nicht alles und meist für den Kopf und Stammtisch wichtiger.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Helfen


Vielen Dank für deinen Ausführung! Bestätigt exakt mein Gefühl.


----------



## Alex-123 (17. Juli 2018)

Kurze Frage:
Wird es die Rahmensets eigentlich wieder geben oder sind sie endgültig aus Programm genommen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juli 2018)

Alex-123 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Wird es die Rahmensets eigentlich wieder geben oder sind sie endgültig aus Programm genommen?



Hi,

aktuell nicht. Sobald wir neue Informationen haben, werden wir es natürlich hier verkünden.

Bis dahin, viele Grüße

Uli


----------



## Don_Patata (17. Juli 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die erste Charge war innerhalb weniger Wochen komplett vergriffen/ausverkauft, aufgrund der üblichen Vorlaufzeiten in der Produktion wird es die zusätzliche Charge leider erst im Frühherbst geben.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Das ist sehr schade!
Wollte mir eigentlich das AL 10.0 bestellen und als ich gesehen habe das das ausverkauft ist auf das AL 9.0 1x12 wechseln.
Habe jetzt lange überlegt ob ich das AL 9.0 2x11 nehmen soll. Aber da ich eigentlich ein Rockshox Fahrwerk und die Eagle wollte, war der fehlende Remote für die Fox Gabel schlussendlich der Grund mich nach was anderem umzuschauen.


----------



## Mehrsau (18. Juli 2018)

Don_Patata schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schade!
> Wollte mir eigentlich das AL 10.0 bestellen und als ich gesehen habe das das ausverkauft ist auf das AL 9.0 1x12 wechseln.
> Habe jetzt lange überlegt ob ich das AL 9.0 2x11 nehmen soll. Aber da ich eigentlich ein Rockshox Fahrwerk und die Eagle wollte, war der fehlende Remote für die Fox Gabel schlussendlich der Grund mich nach was anderem umzuschauen.



Die fehlende Remote?! Wir schreiben das Jahr 2018. Er sollte sich rumgesprochen haben, dass diese Teile nie auf Dauer einwandfrei funktionieren. Deshalb gibt es sie auch nicht mehr in der Fülle wie damals. So ein Griff an die Gabel ist doch kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Patata (18. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Die fehlende Remote?! Wir schreiben das Jahr 2018. Er sollte sich rumgesprochen haben, dass diese Teile nie auf Dauer einwandfrei funktionieren. Deshalb gibt es sie auch nicht mehr in der Fülle wie damals. So ein Griff an die Gabel ist doch kein Hexenwerk.


Wo ist das Problem wenn es nicht dauerhaft funktioniert? Was funktioniert denn schon dauerhaft? Ab und zu mal danach schauen und alles ist gut...
An meinem Enduro will und brauche ich auch kein Remote aber für den Zweck für den ich das Jealous wollte aber eben schon.
Und wie bereits erwähnt ist das ja nicht das Einzige das mir an dem 2x11 Modell nicht gefällt


----------



## daVe_87 (18. Juli 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Jealous zuzulegen.
Kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit folgendem Absatz zu tun hat.

„Bei den Einstiegsmodellen kommt ein leicht verändertes Carbon Lay-up zum Einsatz, das zu einem günstigeren Verkaufspreis führt.„

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jealous1x12 (19. Juli 2018)

Don_Patata schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schade!
> Wollte mir eigentlich das AL 10.0 bestellen und als ich gesehen habe das das ausverkauft ist auf das AL 9.0 1x12 wechseln.
> Habe jetzt lange überlegt ob ich das AL 9.0 2x11 nehmen soll. Aber da ich eigentlich ein Rockshox Fahrwerk und die Eagle wollte, war der fehlende Remote für die Fox Gabel schlussendlich der Grund mich nach was anderem umzuschauen.



Zur Info: In 20“ ist das 9.0 1x12 gerade in 3-7 Tagen lieferbar auf Bike-Discount (Rückläufer?).


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Juli 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Zur Info: In 20“ ist das 9.0 1x12 gerade in 3-7 Tagen lieferbar auf Bike-Discount (Rückläufer?).



Guten Morgen,

gut gesehen! Nein, das sind keine Rückläufer. Sondern die letzten aus der Produktion. 3x20" (29) und 1x22" (29), davon bereits 1x20" weg, sowie auch das letzte 22" (29). 

Also schnell sein 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-jealous-al-9.0-1x12-713551

VG Uli


----------



## Don_Patata (23. Juli 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Zur Info: In 20“ ist das 9.0 1x12 gerade in 3-7 Tagen lieferbar auf Bike-Discount (Rückläufer?).


Danke für den Hinweis aber ich würde bei einer Größe von 1,79 und ner SL von 83 ein 18" brauchen. 
Falls noch wer ein 20" sucht, bei eBay Kleinanzeigen ist Momenten ein 4 Monate altes drin.


----------



## daVe_87 (23. Juli 2018)

daVe_87 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Jealous zuzulegen.
> Kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit folgendem Absatz zu tun hat.
> ...


Die Frage hat sich mittlerweile geklärt, ist einfach ein schwererer Rahmen, durch die 2-fach Schaltung und damit einhergehend im Tretlagerbereich anders konstruiert.


----------



## tempest-boy (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo in die Runde, ich stelle nochmals die leidige Frage der richtigen Rahmengröße .... 
Möchte mir ein J 8.0 holen für Xc und Marathons  mit 1,83 m und  83 SL also eher kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper. In dieser GrößeBerechnung steh ich zwischen 18 " und 20" ... fällt 20" sehr hoch vom Oberrohr aus (zwecks notabsteigen etc...)

Was meint ihr?
Danke für die Antwort. ..


----------



## Mehrsau (25. Juli 2018)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, ich stelle nochmals die leidige Frage der richtigen Rahmengröße ....
> Möchte mir ein J 8.0 holen für Xc und Marathons  mit 1,83 m und  83 SL also eher kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper. In dieser GrößeBerechnung steh ich zwischen 18 " und 20" ... fällt 20" sehr hoch vom Oberrohr aus (zwecks notabsteigen etc...)
> 
> Was meint ihr?
> Danke für die Antwort. ..



Ich würde zu L tendieren. M ist von der Schrittlänge zu klein.


----------



## Jealous1x12 (27. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich würde zu L tendieren. M ist von der Schrittlänge zu klein.


Ich fahre M mit 181cm und einer SL von 87cm. Die Schrittlänge ist nicht das Problem sondern eher die Oberrohrlänge.  Bei tempest-boy scheint der Oberkörper ja 6cm länger, als meiner zu sein, was für ein längeres Oberrohr oder längeren Vorbau sprechen würde. Zur Info: Ich habe beim Jealous AL „M“ einen Spacer entfernen und den Vorbau drehen lassen, damit es von der Oberrohrlänge passt.
Ich habe übrigens eine Armlänge von 64cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tempest-boy (28. Juli 2018)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.. also wird es wohl doch das 20"... hatte bloß angstdaß es zu klobig ausfällt und schon beim absteigen die Kronjuwelen streift. ...


----------



## tempest-boy (29. Juli 2018)

Weiß jemand mit welcher vorbau länge die 18" & 20" modelle geliefert werden bzw kann man ggf wünsche /Änderungen bzgl Vorbaulänge beim Kauf angeben? ??


----------



## daVe_87 (29. Juli 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Ich fahre M mit 181cm und einer SL von 87cm. Die Schrittlänge ist nicht das Problem sondern eher die Oberrohrlänge.  Bei tempest-boy scheint der Oberkörper ja 6cm länger, als meiner zu sein, was für ein längeres Oberrohr oder längeren Vorbau sprechen würde. Zur Info: Ich habe beim Jealous AL „M“ einen Spacer entfernen und den Vorbau drehen lassen, damit es von der Oberrohrlänge passt.
> Ich habe übrigens eine Armlänge von 64cm.



Bei 179 und 85er SL wurde mir seitens Radin ebenfalls Größe M empfohlen.


----------



## Mibra (29. Juli 2018)

Beim 20 hast einen 90er Vorbau. Wünsche kannst hier leider nicht angeben, da musst quasi was eigenes kaufen.


----------



## Hobbymieter (31. Juli 2018)

Bin jetzt auch ganz neu hier. Fahre im Moment ein Bulls Copperhead 3 aus 2013. Das wird aber demnächst meine Freundin bekommen  Spiele mit dem Gedanken mit das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 zu holen. Bin 180 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Wahrscheinlich ist dann 18" Rahmen die beste Wahl? Genau bei der Größe habe ich dann wohl noch die Wahl zwischen 27,5 und 29" Rädern... Was sollte ich da nehmen? Von der Geometrie hat mir das Copperhead 3 (ebenfalls 18 Zoll Rahmen, jedoch 26 Zoll Räder) gut gefallen. Ist das Jealous vergleichbar? Kenne leider niemanden der ein Radon fährt. Und in den Stores ist das Modell ja auch nirgends verfügbar...


----------



## Jealous1x12 (31. Juli 2018)

Hobbymieter schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch ganz neu hier. Fahre im Moment ein Bulls Copperhead 3 aus 2013. Das wird aber demnächst meine Freundin bekommen  Spiele mit dem Gedanken mit das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 zu holen. Bin 180 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Wahrscheinlich ist dann 18" Rahmen die beste Wahl? Genau bei der Größe habe ich dann wohl noch die Wahl zwischen 27,5 und 29" Rädern... Was sollte ich da nehmen? Von der Geometrie hat mir das Copperhead 3 (ebenfalls 18 Zoll Rahmen, jedoch 26 Zoll Räder) gut gefallen. Ist das Jealous vergleichbar? Kenne leider niemanden der ein Radon fährt. Und in den Stores ist das Modell ja auch nirgends verfügbar...


 
Ich bin vorher das Copperhead 3 RS 29 in 46cm und 51cm zur Probe gefahren. Hatte mich da auf dem 46er wohler gefühlt.

Beim Jealous habe ich mich ebenso auf dem 18er wohler gefühlt, als auf dem 20er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Email (1. August 2018)

Würde mir das JL 9.0 in 20 Zoll holen. Größe 1,84 und Schritthöhe 86 cm.


----------



## Proxximus (9. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich benötige mal Eure Einschätzung zur richtigen Rahmenhöhe:
Bike: Jealous 8.0
Meine Größe: 1,89cm, Schrittlänge 92cm
Laut Berechnung wäre ein 20,8 Zoll Rahmen, also 21Zoll Rahmen der richtige. Das Jealous gibt es aber nur in 20 oder 22 Zoll. Desweiteren steht in den Rahmengeometrien zum Beispiel beim 20 Zoll-Rahmen eine Sitzrohrlänge von nur 49cm (und nicht 50,8cm -> 20x2,54).
Würden bei meinen Maßen beide Größen in Frage kommen? (Bei sportlicher Fahrweise den kleineren Rahmen)
Oder gibt es hier eine eindeutige Empfehlung?
Einsatz wäre CC und Touren bis ca. 3 bis 4h. Sattelüberhöhung möchte ich ca. 5 bis 10cm fahren.

Bikediscount hat auf meine Frage in Rekordzeit mit " eindeutig 22 Zoll" geantwortet.
Sieht die Community das auch so eindeutig?
Danke für Eure Einschätzung.
Grüße Proxxi


----------



## skimuku (10. August 2018)

also ich hab fast die gleiche größe wie du 189/ca.90 und hab mir letztes jahr das Jealous 10.0 in 20" bestellt und passt gut. Hab die Abmessungen von meinem alten cube rh  48 cm verglichen. Das rad ist für mich am limit aber lieber hab ich den sattel etwas weiter draußen und richte mir notfalls was mit vorbau und spacer = sportliche Fahrweise den kleineren rahmen. 

Die Rahmenhöhe ist 490 mm  + 175 mm Kurbel = 665 mm = Differenz zur Schrittlänge 235 mm. Die Stattelhöhe ist ja nicht 100 % Schrittgröße und der Stattel baut auch etwas auf d.h. die Stattelstütze steht ca. 180 - 200 mm raus d.h. ist die ca. halbe sattelstütze finde ich ok! Würde ich wieder so machen nur würde ich gleich das SL nehmen.


----------



## Mibra (10. August 2018)

Bin 187 mit SL 89 und hab auch ein 20. Passt perfekt. War in Bonn und hab mich auf dem 22 eher als Passagier gefühlt.


----------



## Proxximus (11. August 2018)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung.
Leider nicht die Antworten die ich hören wollte .
Dann kommt eine Bestellung ohne vorherige Probefahrt für mich wohl nicht in Frage. 
Wie befürchtet liege ich in der Theorie genau zwischen den beiden Größen...


----------



## skimuku (13. August 2018)

@ Proxximus: was fährst du jetzt für ein bike in welcher Rahmengrösse?


----------



## cyrus791 (14. August 2018)

Hätte eine Frage bzgl. einer etwaigen Bestellung eines Jealous 9.0 1x12.
Da steht ja momentan KW45..! 
Wie ist das denn bei Radon - muss man da jetzt unbedingt bald bestellen, da nur noch quasi nach Auftragslage bis zu einem gewissen Datum produziert wird und da dann natürlich die UVP in vollem Umfang mitgenommen wird (sind die Teile echt sooo begehrt?!) oder kommt evtl. Ende August eine Preissenkung und man hat dann immer noch eine Chance?
Wenn ich mir die Geo so anschaue, benötige ich es wahrscheinlich in der sehr beliebten Größe 18"(29).

Ich danke euch!!


----------



## Proxximus (15. August 2018)

skimuku schrieb:


> @ Proxximus: was fährst du jetzt für ein bike in welcher Rahmengrösse?


Zur Zeit fahre ich ein recht altes 26er CC Fully von Stevens (F9 Race Pro) in Größe 21Zoll. Bis Dato bin ich nur RR Rennen gefahren und hab das MTB zur Abwechslung und in Ösi-Urlaube gefahren.
Jetzt möchte ich mal CC Rennen  fahren.


----------



## skimuku (20. August 2018)

Proxximus schrieb:


> Zur Zeit fahre ich ein recht altes 26er CC Fully von Stevens (F9 Race Pro) in Größe 21Zoll. Bis Dato bin ich nur RR Rennen gefahren und hab das MTB zur Abwechslung und in Ösi-Urlaube gefahren.
> Jetzt möchte ich mal CC Rennen  fahren.



ok zur Orientierung ich fahr beim RR ein 58 Stevens Xenon und passt genau, das jealous 20" passt ist aber wie gesagt am Limit.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (29. August 2018)

Hi, 

ich bin 195/93. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das 9.0 AL in 22' für mich richtiger wäre, als das 20'?

Größenrechner geben bei mir meist genau 21' aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin 195/93. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das 9.0 AL in 22' für mich richtiger wäre, als das 20'?
> 
> Größenrechner geben bei mir meist genau 21' aus.



Guten Morgen,

für dich ist das 22" die richtige Größe. Bei 20" wäre der Sattelauszug und die daraus resultierende Sattelüberhöhung eher Grenzwertig. 

VG Uli


----------



## Deleted 390656 (29. August 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> für dich ist das 22" die richtige Größe. Bei 20" wäre der Sattelauszug und die daraus resultierende Sattelüberhöhung eher Grenzwertig.
> 
> VG Uli


Na, das ist doch mal ein Wort


----------



## Deleted 390656 (29. August 2018)

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch die richtige Größe für meine Frau. 167/82.

Wahrscheinlich doch 27.5 und 16 Zoll?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. August 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte ich noch die richtige Größe für meine Frau. 167/82.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich doch 27.5 und 16 Zoll?



Hallo Shamino,

da raten wir zu 16"/27.5. Von der Beinlänge her passt zwar auch 18", da würde sie aber recht gestreckt drauf sitzen.

VG
Lars


----------



## tempest-boy (2. September 2018)

Hi... weiss jmd ob ich eine 3-fach Xt Kurbel  (785) an den Jealous rahmen ran bekomme und damit 1x fach auf dem mittleren Blatt fahren kann ??? Frage bzgl diesem Boost gedöns... thx


----------



## Deleted 390656 (2. September 2018)

Mal eine Frage an die Jealous AL-Besitzer: Sehen die Schweißnähte wirklich so aus wie auf der Radon-Seite?


----------



## flowtrails (2. September 2018)

Hi
Wieder Mal die Frage nach der Rahmengrösse. Bin 1.80 und habe eine SL von 83. Da passen wohl M und L. Was ist der Vorteil bzw. Nachteil vom M gegenüber L? Oder würdet ihr sagen sowieso M?


----------



## filiale (2. September 2018)

M


----------



## flowtrails (4. September 2018)

Hi
Ich will das Jealous mit Dropper Post aufbauen. Am Sl Rahmen sehe ich aber nur eine interne Zugverlegung am Steuerrohr links. Die ist für die Schaltung. Wo geht die Leitung für die Dropper Post rein? Laut Radon ist der Rahmen dafür vorbereitet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. September 2018)

flowtrails schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich will das Jealous mit Dropper Post aufbauen. Am Sl Rahmen sehe ich aber nur eine interne Zugverlegung am Steuerrohr links. Die ist für die Schaltung. Wo geht die Leitung für die Dropper Post rein? Laut Radon ist der Rahmen dafür vorbereitet....



Hi,

ja, das stimmt. Alle Jealous Carbon Rahmen sind für die interne Zugverlegung im Sitzrohr ausgelegt. Ab Ausgang Sitzrohr führst du die Leitung einfach außen am Rahmen entlang, mit sogenannten doppelten Leitungsclips.

Hier der Link dazu:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kabelfuehrung-doppelt-5-stueck-491803

(wenn nicht lieferbar bitte PN an mich!)

VG Uli


----------



## flowtrails (4. September 2018)

Danke! Nicht chick aber effektiv ;-)

Andere Frage, wenn ich schon jemand von Radon "dran" habe: Der Jealous 2x Rahmen hat ja eine Führung im Oberrohr für den Umwerfer. Die könnte man für die Dropper Post missbrauchen. oder? Die Frage für mich wäre dann nur ob der Rahmen, der als "Shimano Only" bezeichnet wird mit diesem Schaltauge auf SRAM umbaubar ist?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10240-axh-sram-489749


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. September 2018)

flowtrails schrieb:


> Danke! Nicht chick aber effektiv ;-)
> 
> Andere Frage, wenn ich schon jemand von Radon "dran" habe: Der Jealous 2x Rahmen hat ja eine Führung im Oberrohr für den Umwerfer. Die könnte man für die Dropper Post missbrauchen. oder? Die Frage für mich wäre dann nur ob der Rahmen, der als "Shimano Only" bezeichnet wird mit diesem Schaltauge auf SRAM umbaubar ist?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10240-axh-sram-489749



Hi,

das Sram Schaltauge passt! Hier ist einfach gesprochen der "Ausleger" kürzer gehalten. 

Wenn du dir das zutraust, kannst du diesen Zugang nutzen für die totale Integration der Dropper-Leitung.

Tipp: Verwende, um Klappergeräusche zu minimieren, einen Anti-Noise-Schutz, wie z.B. diesen von Capgo

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...mstoffhuelle-fuer-bremszugaussenhuelle-735987

VG Uli


----------



## tempest-boy (6. September 2018)

?????   Kann mir keiner helfen oder ist die Frage so doof????

Danke


----------



## bobbycar (8. September 2018)

@tempest-boy Hallo, ich habe ein 17er Jealous SL als Komplettbike. Habe gerade kurz nachgemessen, Breite Tretlager plus Abstand bis Mitte des Kettenblatts (einfach) beträgt 10,2cm. So lang sollten Welle / Kurbelachse und Abstand bis zum mittleren KB dann auch sein; ebenso bräuchtest Du ein Pressfitlager, welches in den Rahmen passt (bei mit ja ein BB92) und durch welches zugleich die Kurbel passt. Welches dabei ideal ist, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## bobbycar (8. September 2018)

An alle und auch @Radon-Bikes - sofern ich bei meinem Jealous das originale BB92 Lager tauschen möchte, welche Breite benötige ich? Reicht ein 89,5 / 92er? Oder benötigt boost die 100er Breite? bin gerade verwirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. September 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> An alle und auch @Radon-Bikes - sofern ich bei meinem Jealous das originale BB92 Lager tauschen möchte, welche Breite benötige ich? Reicht ein 89,5 / 92er? Oder benötigt boost die 100er Breite? bin gerade verwirrt.



Hi,

welches SL meinst du? Das 9.0 SL oder 10.0 SL?

Grundsätzlich ist bei Pressfit das 89,5 = dem 92. Hier das Beispiel anhand des GXP Lagers:

Truvativ Press Fit MTB BB92 Innenlager PF41-89.5/92-GXP

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-press-fit-mtb-bb92-innenlager-pf41-89.5-92-gxp-35147

Mit Boost hat das nichts zu tun, das wird z.B. bei Sram über den Offset am Kettenblatt angepasst. Boost 3mm / non-boost 6mm.

VG Uli


----------



## bobbycar (10. September 2018)

Ich danke Dir, wieder was gelernt.
Ist das 9.0er.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. September 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir, wieder was gelernt.
> Ist das 9.0er.



Gerne!

Beim 9.0 SL ist es dann RACE-FACE. Nennt sich Cinch BB92. Auch hier wird 89,5 & 92 zusammen geführt.

VG


----------



## tempest-boy (10. September 2018)

Vielen Dank bobbycar...!


----------



## flowtrails (17. September 2018)

Jetzt ist mein wunderschöner Rahmen letzte Woche gekommen....aber leider ohne den im Lieferumfang beschriebenen Steuersatz und die Sattelklemme. Auf Nachfrage bei H&S bekomme ich heute eine Mail, dass weder Steuersatz noch Sattelklemme verfügbar seien. das kann doch nicht Wahr sein.... :-(((
Jetzt muss ich schauen welcher Steuersatz passt? Weiss jemand von euch welcher da rein passt und wo man so einen Steuersatz bekommt?
Finde das wirklich keinen berauschenden Service den rahmen im Online Shop als verfügbar zu markieren und dann die Hälfte im Nachhinein als nicht mehr verfügbar zu deklarieren!!!


----------



## flowtrails (17. September 2018)

... und es wird  noch besser. H&S hat mir einen Gutschein angeboten als "Entschädigung"...das blöde ist nur, dass der anfänglich angebotene Steuersatz massiv mehr kostet als der Gutschein. Nach einem gespräch mit der Technikabteilung hat man auch festgestellt, dass sie bei H&S nicht einmal einen alternativen Steuersatz im Sortiment haben, mir also der Gutschein gar nichts nützt...Sorry, das ist einfach nur ein Scheiss Kundenservice!


----------



## tempest-boy (19. September 2018)

Hat jemand die Syntace x12 steckachse im Rahmen oder passt nur Dt swiss?


----------



## Mibra (19. September 2018)

ja ich hab sie drin. Passt perfekt. Zumindest in nem 9.0 SL


----------



## sandatos (27. September 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe gestern mein Radon Jealous 1x Rahmen bekommen.
Im gegensatz zur Beschreibung ist der Acros Steuersatzt nicht dabei... aber BD hat mich dafür ein 20 Euro Gutschein gegeben.

Laut BD passt ein Orbit I-t  Steuersatz (IS 41 / IS 47). Laut der Beschreibung passt ein Acros AIX IS41 / IS52.
Was stimmt / stimmt nicht ?

Danke !


----------



## Patrice_F (27. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Hätte ne kurze Frage. Komme aus dem eher abfahrtsorientierten Bereich Enduro / DH. Überlege aber mir fürs Training ein XC Race Bike zuzutun (momentan Hirngespinst ;-) ). Werde allenfalls auch das ein oder andere Bergrennen mitfahren wollen (Spasseshalber). Jetzt wäre so ein heruntergesetztes Radon Jealous 8 genau das richtige denk ich.

Meine Frage: Ich bin 174cm mit 82cm Schrittlänge. Dabei wird mir auf der Seite Rahmengrösse 19" empfohlen. Allerdings gibt's ja nur 18" und 20". Ich kenne mich mit der XC Geometrie nicht aus, aber der Reach in 18" erscheint mir extreem kurz (zumindest im Verhältnis zu meinem Enduro). Was empfiehlt ihr mir?

Besten Dank und Gruss
Patrice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandatos (27. September 2018)

ich bin 182 cm mit 85 Schrittlänge und habe ein 18" Bestellt.

Die Jealous 18" Geometrie ist z.B. sehr nah am Canyon Exceed grösse M.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. September 2018)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hätte ne kurze Frage. Komme aus dem eher abfahrtsorientierten Bereich Enduro / DH. Überlege aber mir fürs Training ein XC Race Bike zuzutun (momentan Hirngespinst ;-) ). Werde allenfalls auch das ein oder andere Bergrennen mitfahren wollen (Spasseshalber). Jetzt wäre so ein heruntergesetztes Radon Jealous 8 genau das richtige denk ich.
> 
> ...


Hey Patrice,
ich würde dir, genau wie mein Vorredner, auch das 18" empfehlen!
Gruß, Marc


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. September 2018)

sandatos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe gestern mein Radon Jealous 1x Rahmen bekommen.
> Im gegensatz zur Beschreibung ist der Acros Steuersatzt nicht dabei... aber BD hat mich dafür ein 20 Euro Gutschein gegeben.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
es passt ein IS41 oben und IS52 unten, 1 1/8" auf 1,5".
Gruß, Marc


----------



## sandatos (27. September 2018)

Danke !


----------



## sandatos (28. September 2018)

Die Syntace Achse ist fast überall nicht mehr verfügbar. Es gibt aber viele alternative, kann jemand mir die Achsendimensionen bestätigen ?


----------



## Spessartrider (28. September 2018)

Zum Thema Steckachse HR:
Habe eine von Cruel-Componets verbaut. Das schöne ist, hat eine Torx 25 Aufnahme und ist sehr leicht.


----------



## sandatos (28. September 2018)

Danke, ich habe die von Cruel Component gesehen aber das Teil ist relativ teuer (60 Euro + 10 Euro Versand).

Ich habe ein J&L bestellt, für 20 euro


----------



## tempest-boy (30. September 2018)

@sandatos : wo gibts die?  J&L Abkürzung für was? Thx


----------



## sandatos (1. Oktober 2018)

Die habe ich auf ebaY bestellt. (X-12, boost, 148 x 12)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302802797152?ViewItem=&item=302802797152

J&L ist die Marke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie4live (3. Oktober 2018)

mal ne Frage an die Besitzer von Carbon jealous,
wo habt ihr euren Rahmen abgeklebt bzw was sind die "wunden" Punkte?


----------



## yellow-slk (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für das Jealous 9.0. Dieses hat einen Steuersatz Acros AiX, IS41/IS52.
Frage:
Hat dieser eine Lenkanschlagbegrenzung?

Falls nein, 
- wird auf andere Art und Weise verhindert, dass Lenker oder Bremsen gegen den Rahmen schlagen?
- welcher Steuersatz im BD Sortiment hätte diese Funktion?


PS: Sorry, falls diese Fragen schon mal gestellt waren. Habe leide rmit der Suche nichts dazu gefunden....


----------



## Spessartrider (5. Oktober 2018)

Zum Thema Steuersatz  - er hat keinen Lenkanschlagbegrenzer !
Ich wüsste auch nicht dass ein anderer Steuersatz "mit Begrenzer" passt (Lager liegen direkt im Carbonrahmen)


----------



## sinux (6. Oktober 2018)

Seit Donnerstag bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Jealous 8.0. Habe mir das wohl letzte 2018er im Megastore mit freundlichen 20% Nachlass ergattert  
Gestern habe ich dann erste Anpassungen durchgeführt:
- Sattel runter und durch meinen alten SLR Titan (135gr.), der in Wirklichkeit 144gr wiegt, getauscht. --> minus 90gr
- Schläuche raus, vernünftiges Stans Felgenband rein und Notubes Milch. @Radon-Bikes Erstmal Danke, dass Ihr mir Tubeless Ventile mitgegeben habt, aber das schlampig verklebte Gewebeband als Felgenband sogar noch als "tubeless ready" zu verkaufen ???. Teilweise waren die Speichenlöcher frei. Da hätte es den Schlauch vermutlich nach spätestens 100km gehimmelt. Jetzt mit dem Stans Band alles prima und in Summe vorne und hinten jeweils minus 100gr
- Flaschehalter Elite Carbon und die alten Shimano XT Klickies dran.

Summa summarum 9,46 kg - schonmal ganz OK.

Dann erste Testfahrt - knapp 50km durch die Nordeifel.
Bergauf Performance super, runter sehr sicheres und kontrolliertes Verhalten
--> insgesamt sehr positiv

Heute noch Nacharbeiten erledigt.
- SQLAb Griffe montiert - diese bessere Heizungsrohrummantelung geht ja gar nicht. Hände tun weh und die Dinger verdrehen sich ständig.
- Bremse vorne entlüftet - da war leider auch beim Leitungskürzen geschlampt worden. Bremsgriffe vernünfig eingestellt.

Die GX Schaltung läuft meines Erachtens noch nicht so ganz rund. Schaltet etwas hakelig runter. Mal sehen wie ich das in den Griff bekommen. Hat hier jemand noch einen Tipp auf Lager.


----------



## Troppi (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen. 
Da auch bei mir eine Neuanschaffung (Radon Jealous) ansteht, stellt sich mir aufgrund meiner doch etwas aussergewöhnlichen Proprtionen die Frage nach der richtigen Rahmengröße.
Erst mal meine Daten: Größe 178cm, SL 88cm, Torso 64cm, Arme 64cm.
Einsatzbereich: Marathon und CC
Einbau einer langhubigen Dropperpost fix geplant.
Z. Z. fahre ich ein 2012er Specialized Stumpjumper HT in 19", dass mir auch ganz gut passt.
Ich bedanke mich bereits im Voraus für die Beantwortung meiner Frage.


----------



## sandatos (9. Oktober 2018)

> Die GX Schaltung läuft meines Erachtens noch nicht so ganz rund. Schaltet etwas hakelig runter. Mal sehen wie ich das in den Griff bekommen. Hat hier jemand noch einen Tipp auf Lager.



als erstes, die Schaltauge prüfen (mit einem Richtwerkzeug, z.B. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cyclus-tools-richtwerkzeug-fuer-das-schaltauge-25599


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (9. Oktober 2018)

sandatos schrieb:


> als erstes, die Schaltauge prüfen (mit einem Richtwerkzeug, z.B. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cyclus-tools-richtwerkzeug-fuer-das-schaltauge-25599



Habe ja so einiges an Werkzeug. Das fehlt aber noch...vielleicht hol' ich mir mal so'n Teil, aber erstmal
lass ich das dann lieber die Jungs in Bonn machen. Ist zum Glück ja nicht so weit für mich.


----------



## Rookie4live (12. Oktober 2018)

Moin,
eine Frage an die, die das Jealous mit der SID fahren. Laut Rockshox ist die Empfehlung für mich bei 70 KG 100Psi. Damit komme ich nicht ganz auf 10% sag, was mir erstmal merkwürdig vorkommt, da ich vom Enduro 20-30 gewöhnt bin.
Was empfiehlt Radon und ihr für XC/ Marathon für einen SAG?
Besten Dank


----------



## sandatos (12. Oktober 2018)

sag messungen sind seeeehr ungenau, eine optimale luftdruck kann man nur durch testen / fahren finden.
Aber für XC kommt mir 20-30 % sag zu viel vor.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe eine Frage zum JEALOUS AL 9.0 1x12: Sind die Reifen (Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron) in den mitgelieferten Versionen Tubeless-Ready oder sind es die ungeeigneten Light-Versionen?


----------



## DermitdemRadl (13. Oktober 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die Besitzer von Carbon jealous,
> wo habt ihr euren Rahmen abgeklebt bzw was sind die "wunden" Punkte?



An den roten Linien komplett, sprich Unterrohr und das Sitzrohr, ebenso den unteren Pressfitlager-Bereich. 
Die rechte Strebe wo die Kette langläuft komplett umklebt und die linke Strebe zur Hälfte von unten und innen.
Wenn es ins grobe Gelände geht, dann nehme ich noch 2x Strebenschutz mit Klettband mit.
Den Rest vom Rahmen mit ner Hartwachspolitur behandelt, ebenso die Felgen.


----------



## sinux (14. Oktober 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> eine Frage an die, die das Jealous mit der SID fahren. Laut Rockshox ist die Empfehlung für mich bei 70 KG 100Psi. Damit komme ich nicht ganz auf 10% sag, was mir erstmal merkwürdig vorkommt, da ich vom Enduro 20-30 gewöhnt bin.
> Was empfiehlt Radon und ihr für XC/ Marathon für einen SAG?
> Besten Dank



Fahre bei 84kg die SID mit 100 psi - fühlt sich für mich gut an. Lt. Rockshoxempfehlung sollte es deutlich mehr sein. Dann hätte ich aber vermutlich auch eine schöne leichte Carbon Starrgabel verbauen können.
Grundsätzlich ist die SID natürlich nicht so fluffig wie ne PIKE.


----------



## Rookie4live (16. Oktober 2018)

"Ich habe eine Frage zum JEALOUS AL 9.0 1x12: Sind die Reifen (Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron) in den mitgelieferten Versionen Tubeless-Ready oder sind es die ungeeigneten Light-Versionen?"

sind leider die Schrottreifen. Falls die wer geil findet, gebe die gerne ungefahren kostengünstig ab.


----------



## mbausb (21. Oktober 2018)

DermitdemRadl schrieb:


> An den roten Linien komplett, sprich Unterrohr und das Sitzrohr, ebenso den unteren Pressfitlager-Bereich.
> Die rechte Strebe wo die Kette langläuft komplett umklebt und die linke Strebe zur Hälfte von unten und innen.
> Wenn es ins grobe Gelände geht, dann nehme ich noch 2x Strebenschutz mit Klettband mit.
> Den Rest vom Rahmen mit ner Hartwachspolitur behandelt, ebenso die Felgen.Anhang anzeigen 783489



mit was hast Du das abgeklebt?

Frage an die Andere hier: klebt ihr eure Carbonrahmen auch an den Stellen ab? Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass ich mit dem Rad so fahren kann und der Rahmen Steinschläge etc. aushält.


----------



## sinux (21. Oktober 2018)

sinux schrieb:


> Habe ja so einiges an Werkzeug. Das fehlt aber noch...vielleicht hol' ich mir mal so'n Teil, aber erstmal
> lass ich das dann lieber die Jungs in Bonn machen. Ist zum Glück ja nicht so weit für mich.



....habe die Schaltung dann mal in einer ruhigen Minute vernünftig eingestellt. Jetzt schaltet's knackig. Rauf und runter


----------



## DermitdemRadl (21. Oktober 2018)

mbausb schrieb:


> mit was hast Du das abgeklebt?
> 
> Frage an die Andere hier: klebt ihr eure Carbonrahmen auch an den Stellen ab? Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass ich mit dem Rad so fahren kann und der Rahmen Steinschläge etc. aushält.



Moin 

Abkleben hiermit:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Zefal-Skin-Armor-M-L-Fahrrad-MTB-Rahmenschutzfolie/262564698925?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=561430681915&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Geht mir jetzt nicht um Steinschläge, an die Streben oder so werden da nicht viele hinkommen.
Nur ab und zu überkommst mich und ich bin dann querfeldein unterwegs und da ist schon einiges dann in den Speichen/ bzw. zwischen Rad und Streben hängengebliebenn, bzw. habe ich den Abflug gemacht....

Klar ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, nur will ich Kratzer oder gröberes halt solange wie möglich vermeiden.
Ist zudem mein erster Carbonrahmen und da braucht"s noch einiges an Zeit, bis ich rausgefunden habe was die Beschichtung oder das Material so abkann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemRadl (21. Oktober 2018)

sinux schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Heute noch Nacharbeiten erledigt.
> ...
> - Bremse vorne entlüftet - da war leider auch beim Leitungskürzen geschlampt worden. .....



Moin 
Das habe ich bei meinem Jealous 7.0 auch gehabt.
Ich hatte da gleich spaßeshalber mal nach geschaut gehabt, bevor ich vorn die neue Bremse verbaut habe.
Da war vorn und auch hinten noch einiges an Luft drin, was aber bei meinem Radon TCS damals aber auch nicht anders war.
Naja, gibt schlimmeres.
Ist ja nun nicht so als das keine Bremsleistung vorhanden war.


----------



## Rookie4live (22. Oktober 2018)

Das Unterrohr würde ich auf jedenfall abkleben. Zum einen weil der Steinschalg den Lack kaputthaut, zum anderen gibt es eine Stelle wo permanent Steine gegen knallen und dort könnte dann vll auch das Carbon Abnutzungserscheinungen bekommen?
Zum abkleben hab ich Lack/ Tankschutzfolie aus dem Polo Motorradladen. Kann man sich zuschneiden wie man sie braucht und lässt sich sehr gut blasenfrei verkleben


----------



## JanderRadler (27. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, ich überlege mir auch ein Jealous Al zu holen .Bin 1,72 mit 80cm Schrittlänge. Meint ihr das reicht schon für ein 18" oder doch eher noch das 16er


----------



## DermitdemRadl (27. Oktober 2018)

JanderRadler schrieb:


> Hallo, ich überlege mir auch ein Jealous Al zu holen .Bin 1,72 mit 80cm Schrittlänge. Meint ihr das reicht schon für ein 18" oder doch eher noch das 16er



Also ich habe den 18" Rahmen bei 82er Schrittlänge und 179 "Gesamthöhe".
Die Tabelle von Bike-Discount sagt für 80cm auch noch 18" und bei meinen 82 eigentlich bereits 19"...


----------



## EVHD (5. November 2018)

Lang ist es her das ich ein Radon gefahren bin. Nun würde ich mir gerne das Jealous zulegen und bin mir mit der Größe etwas unschlüssig. Bisherige Bikes waren Mondraker Dune, Mondraker Vantage und Norco Range 29“ alle samt in XL. Für den Winter wäre ein CC Hobel was feines. 
Ich bin 191cm groß und hab ne 92 Schrittlänge, kann man dann auch problemlos zu XL greifen?


----------



## Mibra (8. November 2018)

Definitiv! Bin mit 186 zwischendrin und beide gefahren. Hab mich für 20 Zoll entschieden aber da du noch ein gutes Stück größer bist würde ich zum 22 Zoll greifen!


----------



## brandmeiser (30. November 2018)

Ich überlege mir als Ergänzung zumr Tourenfully noch ein neues Hardtail anzuschaffen. Dabei habe ich das Jealous AL in dei engere Auswahl einbezogen. 
Stutzig geworden bin bei der Aufnahme des hinteren Bremssattels (IS 2000 mit Adapter). Meines Erachtens ist das schon längst überholt und findet sowas nur noch an älteren oder sehr günstigen Modellen. Alle anderen Konkurrenzmodelle, welche ich mir aktuell anschauen, haben Postmount, was aus meiner Sicht die bessere Lösung darstellt (kein Adapter, vermutlich Steifer, zukunftssicher)

Wieso hat Radon eine ISO 2000 Aufnahme verbaut?

Hat jemand eine Meinung dazu bzw. kann das kommentieren?


----------



## tempest-boy (4. Dezember 2018)

Moin, mein Aufbau des Jealous 2x zum 1x12 Marathonbike geht langsam in die vollen. .. welche schrauben größe passt für FlaschenHalter / Bremsleitungklemme (wurden bei  meinem Rahmen nicht mitgeliefert )?
 Und wenn ich am Unterrohr die LeitungFührung für Umwerfer ersetzen will welche passt da? RADON hat da bei einigen keine Maße stehen. .. oder muss ich den klappernden Zuganschlag etwa belassen? Und welche Abdeckkappe nehme ich für die Leitung der Variostütze ? 



 Danke für eure Hilfe! !
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Deleted 390656 (4. Dezember 2018)

Habe gerade mein Jealous 9.0 1x12 bekommen. Offensichtlich ist das Paket beschädigt, kam auf dem Kopf an und irgendwas guckt raus (sieht aus wie die Gabelbrücke, hat massive Lackabschürfungen).

Ja, wahrscheinlich hätte ich es dem Zusteller gleich wieder mitgeben sollen, aber ich habe es nicht gleich richtig gesehen und der Zusteller stand die ganze Zeit davor.

War auch recht lange im Versandzentrum.

Ich habe so was von keinen Bock mehr 

Wie verfährt man hier? Ich werd's nicht auspacken, es hat offensichtlich starke Beschädigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4you2 (4. Dezember 2018)

*Wie werden eventuelle Reklamationen abgewickelt?*
Solltest Du einmal ein Problem mit einem Radon-Rad haben, kontaktiere uns bitte telefonisch oder per E-mail (schneller geht's telefonisch). Für den Fall, dass ein Bauteil repariert oder ausgetauscht werden muss, sende uns bitte das betreffende Teil zu, in Absprache mit unseren Kundenbetreuern ggf. auch das ganze Rad. Bitte vergesse nicht, eine aussagekräftige Fehlerbeschreibung sowie deine vollständigen Kontaktdaten beizulegen! Das Einsenden per DHL Freewaymarke ist natürlich kostenfrei. Deine Reklamation wird schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.

Tel: 02225-8888-132 (Reklamationsabteilung) oder 02225-8888-222 (Fahrradabteilung)

E-mail: [email protected].de oder [email protected]


_Freue mich auf mein_
*JEALOUS 10.0 2019 18"*
_Lieferung voraussichtlich 1./2.2019_


----------



## tommi67 (4. Dezember 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> Habe gerade mein Jealous 9.0 1x12 bekommen. Offensichtlich ist das Paket beschädigt, kam auf dem Kopf an und irgendwas guckt raus (sieht aus wie die Gabelbrücke, hat massive Lackabschürfungen).
> 
> Ja, wahrscheinlich hätte ich es dem Zusteller gleich wieder mitgeben sollen, aber ich habe es nicht gleich richtig gesehen und der Zusteller stand die ganze Zeit davor.
> 
> ...


Diesen Auslieferungsfahrer sollte man an seinen Eiern aufhängen.Der hat einen offensichtlichen beschädigten Karton über die Strasse gezerrt und somit diesen Schäden angerichtet.Du hättest auf jeden Fall die Annahme verweigern müssen.Lass dir das nächste an einen Servicepartner in Deiner Nähe schicken um diese Probleme auszuschließen.Und den Paketbote begrüße beim nächsten Mal mit einen Backpfeifensolo.denn so geht man nicht mit fremden Eigentum um,egal wie beschissen und frustrierend sein Job ist.
Ich hoffe das geht gut für Dich aus. Du kannst hier gern berichten


----------



## Deleted 390656 (4. Dezember 2018)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Diesen Auslieferungsfahrer sollte man an seinen Eiern aufhängen.Der hat einen offensichtlichen beschädigten Karton über die Strasse gezerrt und somit diesen Schäden angerichtet.Du hättest auf jeden Fall die Annahme verweigern müssen.Lass dir das nächste an einen Servicepartner in Deiner Nähe schicken um diese Probleme auszuschließen.Und den Paketbote begrüße beim nächsten Mal mit einen Backreifensolo.denn so geht man nicht mit fremden Eigentum um,egal wie beschissen und frustrierend sein Job ist.
> Ich hoffe das geht gut für Dich aus. Du kannst hier gern berichten


Wie es jetzt war, kann ich nur vermuten. Der Auslieferungsfahrer war es aber nicht, jedenfalls nicht vom Wagen zur Tür. Da war ich dabei. Der Karton war bis auf das Loch makellos. Habe noch tragen geholfen, natürlich auf der anderen Seite 
Muss ich auf meine Kappe nehmen, den Karton nicht richtig untersucht zu haben. Aber ich warte auch schon zwei Monate, und jetzt das 
Der Karton ist aber schon auf dem Rückweg, mit Schadensanzeige. Hätte da keine Hemmungen, einen Anwalt hinzuzuziehen, ich bin so was von unschuldig. Sieht man aber auch an dem Schaden, das sieht aus wie vom LKW gefallen und dann noch über die Straße geschleift. Und es war ja weiß Gott kein schweres Paket (13 kg), das konnte ich problemlos mit einer Hand hochheben.

Berichten werde ich auf jeden Fall, ich mache ein Riesenfaß auf, wenn das nicht gut für mich ausgeht. 

Der nächste Servicepartner ist von hier aus Hamburg, das sind 100 km. Hätte man trotzdem machen sollen


----------



## tommi67 (4. Dezember 2018)

Dann ist die Transportkette schon beschissen.
Wenn es dieser Fahrer nicht war hat er schon unerlaubter Weise ein beschädigtes Paket von seinen Vorgänger übernommen.
Wenn diese Kontrollen eingehalten werden
steht der Verursacher schnell fest und kann zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.
Wünsche dir viel Glück und eine kurze Wartezeit


----------



## Deleted 390656 (4. Dezember 2018)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Dann ist die Transportkette schon beschissen.
> Wenn es dieser Fahrer nicht war hat er schon unerlaubter Weise ein beschädigtes Paket von seinen Vorgänger übernommen.
> Wenn diese Kontrollen eingehalten werden
> steht der Verursacher schnell fest und kann zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


Das wäre schön.


> Wünsche dir viel Glück und eine kurze Wartezeit


Vielen Dank


----------



## Mibra (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Radon Dir helfen wird und das relativ schnell regelt. Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 390656 (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass Radon/Bike-Discount da Schuld hat.

Das ist ziemlich sicher beim Transport passiert. Das Paket war länger als nötig im Versandzentrum, da wird es irgendwo passiert sein.

Die Macke war übrigens nicht an der Gabelbrücke sondern ziemlich sicher an der Bremsaufnahme der Vordergabel. Die Gabel hat sich anscheinend durch den Karton gedrückt. 22er Rahmen passen wohl gerade so in den Karton rein, steht hier irgendwo im Forum.


----------



## helge14 (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen!

Würde mir gerne ein Radon Jealous AL 27,5 9.0 1x12 kaufen. Leider ist es derzeit ausverkauft - wird das nochmals erhältlich sein, oder kommt da ein Nachfolger?
Bis jetzt hatte ich ein Ghost Tacana X8 von 2016 mit kompletter durchgehender XT Bestückung und RaceFace Anbauteilen - was mich daran gestört hat:
- 29" Laufräder etwas Behäbig und langsam zu Beschleunigen
- 46" - Größe "M" fühlte sich eine Spur zu "wie AUF dem Rad Sitzen an"
- Die 2-Fach Kurbel der XT Schaltung - manchmal Sprang die Kette beim hinauf Schalten runter - nervig und Gefährlich
- Die Allseits gelobten XT Bremsen waren gar nicht so gut - hatten teilweise Fading und einen wandernden Druckpunkt bei längeren Abfahrten

Ich hoffe im Radon Jealous AL 27,5 9.0 1x12 ein optimales XC Aluminium Hardtail gefunden zu haben, das die Oben genannten Punkte nicht aufweist, daher tendiere ich diesmal zu 27,5" statt 29".

zu meinen Daten:
Gewicht: 86kg
Größe: 169cm
Schrittlänge: 78cm

Frage:

- Welche Größe sollte ich nehmen - "S" oder "M" bei 27,5"
- Wie sind die Magura MT2 oder sind das Trail Custom Bremsen (kenne de Unterschied nicht, 4 Kolben?) - oder sollte man da gleich MT5/MT7 Bremsen verbauen?

Ansonsten scheint das Rad mit ca. 1500 Euro ja wirklich super zu sein. Mich wundert vor allem, das das 10.0 er um einiges schwerer (über 11 kg) ist, als das 9,0 - eigentlich ist das ja das leichteste von Allen Radon Jealous AL - Warum?

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Vielen Dank Vorab und schöne Grüße!


----------



## CedGauche (6. Dezember 2018)

@helge14 

Moin,

ich war vor 3 Monaten im Radon Megastore in Bonn und habe da den ganzen Vormittag verbracht und viele Räder probegefahren. Ich habe in etwa die selbe Schrittlänge wir du, bin aber ein paar cm größer (172cm). Meiner Meinung nach ist Größe M und 46 zoll zu groß, denn ich habe mich darauf nicht wohl gefühlt, vor allem nicht auf dem Jealous 1x12 mit 29". Es ist so wie du sagst, man fühlt sie eher so wie auf dem Rad sitzend und nicht mit dem Rad "verwachsen". Gerade auf Abfahrten im Gelände stört mich so etwas. 27.5 sind für mich aber keine Alternative, denn ich war überrascht wie groß der Unterschied bei den Probefahrten war. Das geringere Gewicht habe ich an sich kaum bemerkt, allerdings hatte man das Gefühl, dass Hindernisse einen eher ausbremsen, mit 29" ging es ohne Probleme drüber.
Auf dem ZR Team ging es noch (das habe ich mir dann auch geholt, war gerade im Sale damals), daher habe ich mir auch ein ZR Team 7.0 in 46 Zoll gekauft, wo von ich mittlerweile auch merke das es einen Tick zu groß ist und hätte mich im nachhinein anders entschieden, aber die Geometrie ist angenehmer als auf dem Jealous.

Ich habe aktuell das Cragger 7.0 in S ins Auge genommen, vor allem als Bike für die Eifel-Trails und Abfahrten. Es hat zwar nur 1x11 von Shimano, aber ich finde die Federgabel, Magura MT Train Bremse und die Dropper Post sind tolle Features. Da ich auch bei 29" bleiben möchte (die Laufruhe ist mir wichtiger), bin ich froh, dass es das Bike auch in S mit 29" gibt, das ist ja leider beim Jealous AL nicht angeboten.


----------



## helge14 (6. Dezember 2018)

CedGauche schrieb:


> @helge14
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung - es gibt nichts besseres wie Praxis Erfahrung die man selbst erlebt hat! 
Wie fandest du die Schaltung mit der SRAM 1x12 beim Jealous - hattest du damit Probleme oder war es deiner Meinung nach Besser als die Shimano?
Hatten Sie kein Jealous in Größe "S" zum Probefahren, sodass du dich für das ZR Team entschieden hast - da sind die Geo Daten ja doch etwas anders...
War der Vortrieb beim Jealous nicht erheblich besser als beim Team - würde mich schon wundern - kann leider nicht Probefahren, da ca. 700 km entfernt...

Das Cragger klingt auch Interessant, aber ich denke das ist eher nicht so XC orientiert.

Vielen Dank nochmals und schöne Grüße!


----------



## CedGauche (6. Dezember 2018)

@helge14

Also bei 1x11 oder 1x12 würde ich SRAM vorziehen, nicht nur aus optischen Gründen (finde z.B. die 1x11 11-46 XT Kassette mit den verschiedenen Bauteilen und "Farben" bei Shimano nicht so nice). Auch die Schaltung hat knackiger geschaltet, vor allem die Eagle. Allerdings hat mir der Verkäufer bei Radon gesagt, dass der Verschleiß höher ist durch den Schräglauf und die Ersatzteile 3 mal so viel kosten und die Schaltung an sich empfindlicher ist.

Sie hatten ein Jealous in S da, aber nur mit Carbon-Rahmen, dass war aber über meinem Budget (waren damals 1500 Euro), daher bin ich erst gar nicht gefahren . Das Jealous in M war vom Vortrieb etwas besser als das ZR Team, man saß auf dem Jealous aber noch gestreckter als auf dem ZR Team (bei gleicher Größe) und irgendwie fühlte ich mich unwohl. Daher wollte ich nicht direkt mein Budget aufbrauchen für ein Kompromissrad.

Ja das Cragger ist sicherlich kein reines Touren-Mountainbike, aber für mich auch kein reines Endouro Bike sondern fast ein Hardtail-Allrounder. 
Ich habe ja aktuell das ZR Team 7.0, mit dem fahre ich auch hier in der Eifel Wald- und Forstwege. Aber auf Trails, teilweise mit Wurzeln oder steinigen Forstwegen, wünsche ich mir ein passenderes Bike, daher soll das Cragger hier zum Einsatz kommen. Vor allem sind die Bremsen zu schwach, und mit der Magura MT Trail habe ich wirklich gute ERfahrungen gemacht. Ist eine tolle Bremse und aufgrund der von dir beschriebenen Problematik mi dem Fadding und den Druckpunkten, möchte ich auch keine XT Bremse mehr haben.


----------



## Geplagter (6. Dezember 2018)

CedGauche schrieb:


> @helge14
> 
> Also bei 1x11 oder 1x12 würde ich SRAM vorziehen, nicht nur aus optischen Gründen (finde z.B. die 1x11 11-46 XT Kassette mit den verschiedenen Bauteilen und "Farben" bei Shimano nicht so nice). Auch die Schaltung hat knackiger geschaltet, vor allem die Eagle. Allerdings hat mir der Verkäufer bei Radon gesagt, dass der Verschleiß höher ist durch den Schräglauf und die Ersatzteile 3 mal so viel kosten und die Schaltung an sich empfindlicher ist.



Da würde ich grundsätzlich mit dir übereinstimmen, aber die Auswirkungen des Schräglaufs auf den Verschleiß würde ich nicht überbewerten. Da habe ich mit der Eagle ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Fakt ist, dass SRAM Ersatzteile in der Regel teurer als die von Shimano sind, doch die meiner Meinung nach tolle Funktion der aktuellen SRAM-Gruppen wiegt das durchaus wieder auf.
Und bei der Magura MT Trail würde ich auch voll zustimmen. Sehr gute Bremse mit hervorragender Dosierbarkeit.
Und ja, das ZR Team baut kürzer und ist deutlich komfortorientierter als zB. ein ZR Race oder ein Jealous.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (13. Dezember 2018)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Diesen Auslieferungsfahrer sollte man an seinen Eiern aufhängen.Der hat einen offensichtlichen beschädigten Karton über die Strasse gezerrt und somit diesen Schäden angerichtet.Du hättest auf jeden Fall die Annahme verweigern müssen.Lass dir das nächste an einen Servicepartner in Deiner Nähe schicken um diese Probleme auszuschließen.Und den Paketbote begrüße beim nächsten Mal mit einen Backpfeifensolo.denn so geht man nicht mit fremden Eigentum um,egal wie beschissen und frustrierend sein Job ist.
> Ich hoffe das geht gut für Dich aus. Du kannst hier gern berichten


OK, jetzt kann ich berichten:
Hatte den Karton (der gut ins Auto passte)  zur Poststelle gebracht, Schadensanzeige abgegeben, Stempel auf das Duplikat, fertig.

Hat dann ein paar Tage gedauert, aber dann kam die Mail von Bike- Discount, dass die Retoure eingegangen sei und ich das Geld zurück bekäme. Geld ist heute auf dem Konto. Im Grunde ein perfekter Ablauf, bis auf den Transportschaden.

Bike-Discount kann ich jedenfalls bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen.

Da das Rad nun nicht mehr lieferbar ist, habe ich mich mittlerweile anderweitig umgesehen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Dezember 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> OK, jetzt kann ich berichten:
> Hatte den Karton (der gut ins Auto passte)  zur Poststelle gebracht, Schadensanzeige abgegeben, Stempel auf das Duplikat, fertig.
> 
> Hat dann ein paar Tage gedauert, aber dann kam die Mail von Bike- Discount, dass die Retoure eingegangen sei und ich das Geld zurück bekäme. Geld ist heute auf dem Konto. Im Grunde ein perfekter Ablauf, bis auf den Transportschaden.
> ...



Hallo Shamino,

gut zu hören, dass du mit der Abwicklung zufrieden bist. Schade für uns, dass kein Auftrag zustande gekommen ist.

Kleiner Hinweis; das Jealous 1x12 ist noch lieferbar, allerdings erst ab der KW4.

VG Uli


----------



## Nairolf83 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen!

Möchte mir als Alternative zu meinem Fully ein Hardtail zulegen: Touren, CC, leichte Trails
Ich bin 189 und wiege 105kg

Schwanke zwischen Jealous Al 10.0 (würde Größe L Wählen) und al 9.0 1x12

Ist die Gewichtangabe 11,1kg bzw. 10,7 für S real?
Gibt es irgendwo noch mehr Bilder (nicht nur Details der Eagle )
Haben die Achsen Schnellverschlüsse?

Würde mich über eure Meinungen zu den bikes und ein wenig Entscheidungshilfe freuen
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte mir ein Jealous aufbauen und wollte mal nach der Reifenfreiheit fragen. Passen 2.35er/60mm problemlos in den Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie4live (6. Januar 2019)

ab wann fangen den probleme an? habe nen 2.2er raceking drin und so ca 6mm zu jeder seite. also passen sollte er auf jedenfall.
wo kaufst du denn den rahmen?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. Januar 2019)

@ Radon-Support

Hallo,

ich habe bei Euch ein Jealous Al 9.0 2x11 in Rahmengröße M/18 Zoll bestellt. Je näher der Zeitpunkt zur Überweisung rückt, desto unsicherer werde ich, ob ich (1,79 m / 81 cm Schrittänge) im Hinblick auf die Länge des Sitzrohres die richtige Rahmengröße gewählt habe.

Derzeit fahre ich ein 2016er ZR Race in Rahmengröße M/18 Zoll (14 TKM ohne Probleme ). Dieses Bike passt wie angegossen. Selbst  Touren über 150 km und 7 Stunden sind relativ komfortabel möglich.

Das Sitzrohr des Jealous AL ist bei gleicher Rahmengröße ca. 2-3 cm kürzer als bei meinem ZR Race. Wird unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen (tolles Wortspiel ) die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze eingehalten. Oder macht es Sinn, den Rahmen eine Nummer größer zu wählen und dafür einen kürzeren Vorbau zu verwenden?

Im Voraus bereits vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Frage.


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2019)

Mindesteinstecktiefe sind 10cm. Wieso schaust Du nicht an Deinem Rad wie tief Deine Stütze noch in den Rahmen geht, dann weißt Du wieviel cm noch Luft nach draußen sind ?

Du hast eine Sitzhöhe von knapp 72cm. Sitzrohr plus Sattelstütze plus Sattel = 44cm+40cm+3cm = 87cm. Minus 10cm Sattelstützeneinschub = 77cm. Somit hast Du noch ca 5cm Luft zum variieren.

Hättest Du jetzt auch messen können.


----------



## ebony80 (13. Januar 2019)

Moin!

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Lineup der Jealous-Baureihe um das Modell 8.2 (2699 €) erweitert wurde. Im Vergleich zum 8.0 (2999 €) erkenne ich nur den Unterschied, dass nun eine Newmen anstatt einer Race Face Next Sattelstütze verbaut ist. Gewicht ist mit 9,5 Kg 300g schwerer als das 8.0. Das kann doch nicht alleine an der Stütze liegen? Die Newmen Stütze ist für Radon im Einkauf vermutlich ein wenig günstiger, daher der Austausch. Die Gewichtsangabe ist vermutlich ein Stück realitätsnaher angegeben worden.


----------



## Rookie4live (13. Januar 2019)

raffs auch nicht. die newman ist doch auch teurer und leichter?
vll ist Ihnen beim wiegen ein fehler unterlaufen. falls du eins kaufen willst nimm auf jedenfall lieber das 8.2
scheint ja ein ganz guter deal zu sein, im vergleich zu den anderen, wenn man von dem geschmacklosen orange absieht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Januar 2019)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> @ Radon-Support
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Hallo Nicolaus0815,

nein, bleib bitte bei 18". Die Sitzrohre werden tendenziell kürzer um mehr Freiraum zu schaffen und das Nachrüsten einer Variostütze zu erleichtern. Der 20" Jealous Rahmen wäre dir viel zu lang! Das kannst du mit einem Vorbau nicht kompensieren.

VG Uli


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Januar 2019)

ebony80 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Lineup der Jealous-Baureihe um das Modell 8.2 (2699 €) erweitert wurde. Im Vergleich zum 8.0 (2999 €) erkenne ich nur den Unterschied, dass nun eine Newmen anstatt einer Race Face Next Sattelstütze verbaut ist. Gewicht ist mit 9,5 Kg 300g schwerer als das 8.0. Das kann doch nicht alleine an der Stütze liegen? Die Newmen Stütze ist für Radon im Einkauf vermutlich ein wenig günstiger, daher der Austausch. Die Gewichtsangabe ist vermutlich ein Stück realitätsnaher angegeben worden.



Hallo Ebony80,

das Mehrgewicht kommt vom Rahmen. Das 8.0 hat den 1-fach only Antrieb-Rahmen. Der ist knapp 300g leichter aber auch teurer. Das 8.2 ist für 2-fach Antrieb vorbereitet, oder wie gezeigt, mit Kettenführung. Das macht den Rahmen günstiger aber auch schwerer.

VG Uli.


----------



## Banana Joe (14. Januar 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Ebony80,
> 
> das Mehrgewicht kommt vom Rahmen. Das 8.0 hat den 1-fach only Antrieb-Rahmen. Der ist knapp 300g leichter aber auch teurer. Das 8.2 ist für 2-fach Antrieb vorbereitet, oder wie gezeigt, mit Kettenführung. Das macht den Rahmen günstiger aber auch schwerer.
> 
> VG Uli.



Hallo Uli,

ich finde dann solltet ihr diese Info auch unter die Specs schreiben z.b. beim Rahmen. Früher stand dort meine ich Jealous 1x oder 2x Rahmen. 



ebony80 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Lineup der Jealous-Baureihe um das Modell 8.2 (2699 €) erweitert wurde. Im Vergleich zum 8.0 (2999 €) erkenne ich nur den Unterschied, dass nun eine Newmen anstatt einer Race Face Next Sattelstütze verbaut ist. Gewicht ist mit 9,5 Kg 300g schwerer als das 8.0. Das kann doch nicht alleine an der Stütze liegen? Die Newmen Stütze ist für Radon im Einkauf vermutlich ein wenig günstiger, daher der Austausch. Die Gewichtsangabe ist vermutlich ein Stück realitätsnaher angegeben worden.



Das 8.2 ist trotzdem kein schlechter Deal finde ich, die 300g sind zu verschmerzen und die Kettenführung ein nettes Gimmick.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (14. Januar 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolaus0815,
> 
> nein, bleib bitte bei 18". Die Sitzrohre werden tendenziell kürzer um mehr Freiraum zu schaffen und das Nachrüsten einer Variostütze zu erleichtern. Der 20" Jealous Rahmen wäre dir viel zu lang! Das kannst du mit einem Vorbau nicht kompensieren.
> 
> VG Uli




Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Januar 2019)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> ich finde dann solltet ihr diese Info auch unter die Specs schreiben z.b. beim Rahmen. Früher stand dort meine ich Jealous 1x oder 2x Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ja das stimmt. Wir arbeiten schon an einer Erweiterung unserer Website. Es soll möglich mehr Basis-Informationen, Beispiel --> Rahmen, ein Unterfenster zu öffnen und Zusatzinformationen wie Nummer Schaltauge, 1-fach/2-fach, min/max. Sattelauszug etc. anzuzeigen.

VG Uli


----------



## helge14 (18. Januar 2019)

@radon Support / User wo es wissen

Hallo, ich würde gerne ein Radon Jealous AL 27,5 9.0 1x12 2019 bestellen und bin mir wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher. Hatte bis jetzt immer ein 29" Hardtail in der Größe "M" - dieses war mir subjektiv immer irgendwie zu groß und behäbig. Suche also was flinkes, schnelles für die Straße. Im Prinzip eigentlich ein sehr agiles MTB, dass sich gut aufs Hinterrad ziehen lässt - bin ich da generell mit der Jealous Serie Richtig, oder habt Ihr da was adäquateres im Sortiment?
Meine Körpergröße: 170 cm
Schrittlänge: 77 cm (von mir mal gemessen) / bzw. 80cm (vom Händler mal gemessen)

Soll ich 16" oder 18" nehmen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## CedGauche (18. Januar 2019)

Hi @helge14

also was AL-Hardtails angeht, gibt es von Radon im Jahr 2019 nur das Jealous oder das Cragger. Das Cragger gibt es in 29" auch in Größe S, das Jealous wie gesagt in S nur mit 27.5". Das Jealous in der Carbon-Version gibt es aber auch in S mit 29" Laufrädern. Vielleicht kann man also ein Jealous AL 27,5 9.0 1x12 2019 später auf 29" Laufräder umrüsten, wenn du bei 29" bleiben möchtest? Dazu würde ich mich aber erst einmal bei Radon rückversichern.

Ich bin unwesentlich größer als du und empfinde M als zu groß für mich. Für entspannte und längere Touren auf Waldautobahnen ist es vielleicht nicht so schlimm, aber auf Trails fühle ich mich auf dem Bike immer etwas unwohl, da zu groß. Habe das Radon ZR Team in 46.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Januar 2019)

helge14 schrieb:


> @radon Support / User wo es wissen
> 
> Hallo, ich würde gerne ein Radon Jealous AL 27,5 9.0 1x12 2019 bestellen und bin mir wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher. Hatte bis jetzt immer ein 29" Hardtail in der Größe "M" - dieses war mir subjektiv immer irgendwie zu groß und behäbig. Suche also was flinkes, schnelles für die Straße. Im Prinzip eigentlich ein sehr agiles MTB, dass sich gut aufs Hinterrad ziehen lässt - bin ich da generell mit der Jealous Serie Richtig, oder habt Ihr da was adäquateres im Sortiment?
> Meine Körpergröße: 170 cm
> ...



Hallo helge14,

vielen Dank für deine Anfrage. Um alle deine Fragen in Ruhe und ausführlich zu beantworten, kontaktierst du am besten die Kollegen aus dem Radverkauf des Bike-Discounts. 

Telefon: 02225 - 8888 222

Viele Grüße 
 Uli


----------



## gonzochic (19. Januar 2019)

Hi, nach langem hin und her welches Auffahrtsorientiertes MTB es werden soll (zuletzt Skeen 10.0 im Visier gehabt), hab ich mich doch entschlossen ein HT zu besorgen. 

Aus völliger Ahnungslosigkeit über dem HT Markt und guten Erfahrungen mit Canyon und Radon habe ich mich mal auf die beiden fokussiert (insbesondere die Jealous-Reihe AL/CF). 

Meine Wünsche (179cm/82kg):
* 1-Fach (GX Eagle bevorzugt)
* unter 3k €
* soll hochwertiger und leichter als mein dafür verkauftes Fully sein  (Focus SuperBud 2009)

Einsatzbereich: Freizeit (eventuell mal ein Hobbyrennen)

Zwei Fragen haben sich mir gestellt:

* Jealous (low end) oder Jealous AL (high end)? Interessant aufgrund der Gewichtsersparnis. 

* Falls AL tendiere ich zum Jelous AL 10 wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, warum es trotz angeblich leichteren Komponenten (Räder, Gabel) insgesamt schwerer (liegts an der Sattelstütze?) ist, wieso?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe. 

LG


----------



## helge14 (23. Januar 2019)

Hi @CedGauche & @Radon-Bikes ,

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Rückmeldung! Leider komme ich bei dieser Support Nummer nicht wirklich weiter (bin aus Österreich...) Habe mich jetzt aber eh fix für das Radon Jealous AL 27,5 9.0 1x12 2019 entschieden.

stellt sich nur noch eine Frage, welche Größe soll ich nehmen, 16" oder 18" bei 27,5?

Körpergröße 170cm, Schrittlänge 78cm

Vielen Dank Vorab und schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (24. Januar 2019)

Ich würde dir da 16" empfehlen, ist einfach mehr Platz zwischen Oberrohr und den Familienjuwelen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Januar 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Ich würde dir da 16" empfehlen, ist einfach mehr Platz zwischen Oberrohr und den Familienjuwelen



Also bitte, wenn schon "Kronjuwelen"


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Januar 2019)

helge14 schrieb:


> Hi @CedGauche & @Radon-Bikes ,
> 
> Vielen Dank erstmal für die Rückmeldung! Leider komme ich bei dieser Support Nummer nicht wirklich weiter (bin aus Österreich...) Habe mich jetzt aber eh fix für das Radon Jealous AL 27,5 9.0 1x12 2019 entschieden.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

wir würden dir auch 16" empfehlen. Überstandshöhe ist das eine, aber die Oberrohrlänge wäre in deinem Fall sicher zu lang.

VG Uli


----------



## Banana Joe (27. Januar 2019)

Ich war gestern im Megastore und habe mir das Jealous angeschaut.

Was mir direkt aufgefallen ist das die verschiedenen Rahmengrößen jeweils ein anderes Unterrohr haben.

18“ relativ schmal vom Querschnitt. 22“ ist oben viel dicker und nach unten hin dünner, wirkt wie ein Keil.

Das 20“ hat ein gleichbleibendes Unterrohr. 

Und am Oberrohr trohnt nun ein Aufkleber das dies kein Sitz ist, ist das bei Jealous nun generell dünner als bei vorherigen Modellen?

Also nicht das ich mich draufsezten würde aber das Black Sin hatte keinen Hinweis.


----------



## Nairolf83 (1. Februar 2019)

Nachdem ich mich jetzt Ende Dezember für das Al 10.0 entschieden habe, bin ich schon jetzt frustriert vom Kauf:
Denn die Lieferzeit ist seit der Bestellung schon von KW 4 auf KW 7 geklettert.... geliefert wird es dann hoffentlich noch bevor im Herbst das Laub fällt


----------



## gonzochic (1. Februar 2019)

Nairolf83 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich jetzt Ende Dezember für das Al 10.0 entschieden habe, bin ich schon jetzt frustriert vom Kauf:
> Denn die Lieferzeit ist seit der Bestellung schon von KW 4 auf KW 7 geklettert.... geliefert wird es dann hoffentlich noch bevor im Herbst das Laub fällt



Ruhig Blut, bei mir ist es das Selbe. Dann freut man sich umso mehr sobald man es in den Händen hält. Ich denke vor Herbst kommen die Dinger bei uns an


----------



## Nairolf83 (2. Februar 2019)

Du hast ja recht.... 
Aber mein aktuelles Fully möchte mal zerlegt werden und wartet auf die große Inspektion
Und außerdem wird die Vorfreude langsam unerträglich


----------



## emmemm (3. Februar 2019)

Hi, ich interessiere mich für das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 . 
Ist das ein 1x only Rahmen oder gibt es das nur bei den Carbon Rädern? Falls ich nämlich mit der 1x12 nicht klar komme könnte ich ne 2x11 xt von einem Freund bekommen. 
Ist der Rahmen Triple Butted? Finde nirgends Infos.
Welche Rahmengröße wäre bei meiner Größe (183cm/88SL) zu empfehlen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Februar 2019)

emmemm schrieb:


> Hi, ich interessiere mich für das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 .
> Ist das ein 1x only Rahmen oder gibt es das nur bei den Carbon Rädern? Falls ich nämlich mit der 1x12 nicht klar komme könnte ich ne 2x11 xt von einem Freund bekommen.
> Ist der Rahmen Triple Butted? Finde nirgends Infos.
> Welche Rahmengröße wäre bei meiner Größe (183cm/88SL) zu empfehlen?



Hallo emmemm,

die Jealous AL Rahmen sind allesamt auch für 2fach Antriebe ausgelegt, es gibt einen Umwerfersockel am Sitzrohr. Du könntest also bedenkenlos eine 2x11 XT anbauen, solltest aber beachten, dass der Rahmen auf das Boost Maß hin entwickelt ist, die Kurbel sollte also dann auch boost sein. 

Der Rahmen ist dreifach konifiziert und wiegt als 29er in Rahmenhöhe 18" ca. 1.750 Gramm lackiert.

Zur Rahmenhöhe: da empfehlen wir Dir ganz klar 20".

VG
Lars


----------



## emmemm (4. Februar 2019)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMSel130 (5. Februar 2019)

Hi,
ich habe heute mein neues Jealous 9.0 AL 1x12 aufgebaut und frage mich ob das Tubelesstape schon montiert ist. Ventile sind dabei. Reifen sollten ja TLE sein, zumindest laut Beschreibung. Wobei ich der Beschreibung auch nicht 100% trauen will, weil eigentlich sollte 2x Addix Speed montiert sein aber bei mir ist vorne Addix Speedgrip und hinten Speed.


----------



## LuttiX (6. Februar 2019)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe heute mein neues Jealous 9.0 AL 1x12 aufgebaut und frage mich ob das Tubelesstape schon montiert ist. Ventile sind dabei. Reifen sollten ja TLE sein, zumindest laut Beschreibung. Wobei ich der Beschreibung auch nicht 100% trauen will, weil eigentlich sollte 2x Addix Speed montiert sein aber bei mir ist vorne Addix Speedgrip und hinten Speed.



Mavic beschreibt seine Crossmax LR ja als UST (=TLR). Somit sollte davon auszugehen sein, das ein entsprechendes Tape verbaut ist. Ansonsten halt schnell nach schauen


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Februar 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolaus0815,
> 
> nein, bleib bitte bei 18". Die Sitzrohre werden tendenziell kürzer um mehr Freiraum zu schaffen und das Nachrüsten einer Variostütze zu erleichtern. Der 20" Jealous Rahmen wäre dir viel zu lang! Das kannst du mit einem Vorbau nicht kompensieren.
> 
> VG Uli



Ich habe das Bike am Samstag erhalten. Die Qualität passt auf den ersten Blick. 

Es wäre aber nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn Ihr darauf hingewiesen hättet, dass der Vorbau 3 cm kürzer und das Bike vorne 3-4 cm höher als ein ZR Race in der gleichen Rahmengröße ist. Die Höhe kann man mit den Spacern und drehen des Vorbaus korrigieren, aber die Länge ist schon grenzwertig kurz.


----------



## EifelAndi (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
Ich bin 174.5cm mit MTB-Schuhen und habe eine Schrittlänge von 80cm und stehe also zwischen den Größen 16 - 18 für das Jealous AL. Der Radon Rechner sagt mir, ich sollte Größe M nehmen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der Reach von 428 cm zu lang ist. Das Verhältnis von Stack / Reach bei 18 Zoll ist 1,43, also eine sehr sportliche Position. Da ich aber unbedingt 29" möchte, fangen hier die Rahmen leider erst bei 18" an. Hat jemand Erfahrung ob Größe M bei mir passt oder zu groß ist?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Februar 2019)

Bei uns ist wieder der EARLY BIRD ins Haus geflattert!

10 Tage - 10 % Rabatt - 10 ausgewählte Modelle

Unter anderem dabei: Das RADON JEALOUS 7.0 für 2.249€ (anstatt 2.499€)


----------



## CedGauche (21. Februar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin 174.5cm mit MTB-Schuhen und habe eine Schrittlänge von 80cm und stehe also zwischen den Größen 16 - 18 für das Jealous AL. Der Radon Rechner sagt mir, ich sollte Größe M nehmen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der Reach von 428 cm zu lang ist. Das Verhältnis von Stack / Reach bei 18 Zoll ist 1,43, also eine sehr sportliche Position. Da ich aber unbedingt 29" möchte, fangen hier die Rahmen leider erst bei 18" an. Hat jemand Erfahrung ob Größe M bei mir passt oder zu groß ist?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Das kann man so nicht pauschal sagen. Ob ein Rad passt ist halt auch sehr individuell und von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig (Sattelüberhöhung, gestrecke oder aufrechte Position und Fahrprofil). Die Oberrohrlänge beim 18 Zoll mit 29er Bereifung ist genau 60cm, vergleiche doch einfach mal mit deinem aktuellen Rad, dann kannst du in etwa abschätzen, denn das ist leichter zu messen als der Reach.
Ansonsten kannst du den Vorbau umdrehen oder einen kürzeren nehmen, damit kannst du deine Sitzposition noch etwas anpassen, ebenso mit einem Lenker mir Rise. 
Vom Gefühl (ohne Gewähr!) würde ich aber sagen das mit 174,5cm und SL 80cm das Jealous in M passt.


----------



## helge14 (21. Februar 2019)

@EifelAndi @CedGauche @Radon-Bikes

Hallo Miteinander, habe Heute soeben das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 in 27,5 in der Größe 18" bei meinem Händler bestellt.

Zu deiner Frage EifelAndi:

Uli von Radon-Bikes und CedGauche haben mir Aufgrund meiner Schrittlänge vom 80cm und Größe 170cm zur Rahmengröße 16" geraten. Glücklicherweise konnte ich im Geschäft von meinem Händler auf einem ähnlich kleinem Rad Probesitzen, dabei musste ich den Sattel sehr weit rausziehen und saß relativ zusammengestaucht/kompakt auf dem Rad - dies konnte man mit einem längeren Vorbau auch nicht wirklich kompensieren. Bei meinem vorigen Ghost Tacana X8 2016er 29" Rad hatte ich sogar einen 50er Rahmen mit 610mm Oberrohrlänge - das war mir aber gefühlt eine Spur zu groß (dies könnte aber auch an den 29" Rädern gelegen haben...)
Daher hat mir mein Händler eindeutig zu Größe "M" sprich 18" geraten - dies hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 600mm und da 27,5" Laufräder verbaut sind und die Kettenstrebe mit 422mm auch die kürzest mögliche ist, hoffe ich, dass dieses Rad perfekt passen wird. Feinjustage kann man dann immer noch mit Sattel, Vorbau und eventuell Riser Bar machen...

Das 29" Jealous in 18" hat ja mit 600mm die gleiche Oberrohrlänge und der Vorbau mit 75mm ist auch ident zum 27,5" - die Kettenstrebenlänge (432mm) und der Radstand mit 1114mm sind jedoch etwas länger, daher nehme ich an, dass das 29" weniger agil und wendig ist, als das 27,5er. Wobei das 29" lt. Mountainbike Test, Ausgabe 05/18 sehr wohl agil ist und auch sehr gut beschleunigt, daraus resultiert, dass das 27,5" noch leichter zu beschleunigen und noch agiler ist - ich hoffe nur das dies den "Bogen nicht überspannt" und quasi zu einem nervösen Handling führt? @Radon-Bikes - korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich hier falsch liege.

Bei Versender Bikes ist es halt immer etwas schwierig, da man meist nicht Probefahren kann, wüsste jetzt auch nicht was ich machen sollte, falls der Rahmen jetzt wider erwarten gar nicht passen würde...?!

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen, schöne Grüße aus Vorarlberg!


----------



## CedGauche (21. Februar 2019)

Hi @helge14

Ja in 27.5" ist es sicherlich etwas agiler. Ich habe das Jealous 16" mit 27.5" mal im Megastore gesehen und fand es sehr klein und kurz, aber liegt wohl auch daran das ich 29" gewohnt bin, bin es aber nicht gefahren (habe noch nie 27.5" probiert).

Das Jealous AL in 18 Zoll mit 27.5 oder 29 Bereifung unterscheidet sich aber in der Geometrie. Wie Eifel Andi geschrieben hat, teil man den Stack durch den Reach und kann mit dem Richtwert in etwa die Sitzposition abschätzen. Das Jealous AL in M mit 27.5" hat einen Quotient von 1,36 was schon recht sportlich (gestreckt) ist, dass gleiche Jealous in M mit 29" hat hier aber einen Quotienten von 1,43, was eher sportlich Medium ist. Zum Vergleich mein Radon Boa LTD Rennrad hat einen Quotient von 1.25, mein Radon ZR 7.0 Team 2018 einen von 1,53.

Ich bin auch kein Freund von großer Sattelüberhöhung durch kurzes Sitzrohr und versuche hier +/- 3cm zu erreichen. Bin fast 15 Jahre Rennrad gefahren und hatte hier etwa 8 cm Sattelüberhöhung, wenn ich mich heute noch auf das Rennrad setze, frage ich mich, wie ich das Stundenlang durchgehalten habe .

Ich bin übrigens knapp 173cm mit Schrittlänge 79cm, also auch eher in deine und Eifel Andis Richtung, daher bin ich einmal auf euer Feedback gespannt. Werde das Jealous AL 2019 in M mit 29" aber bald mal probefahren.

Übrigens, der Test in der Mountainbike 05/18 bezieht sich ja auf das 2018er Model, soweit ich weiß hat der 2019 Rahmen flexende Sitzstreben bekommen und wurde etwas überarbeitt und das Bike eine Raiser Bar.


----------



## Rookie4live (21. Februar 2019)

Also mir wurde von 2 Radonmitarbeitern zum 18er Carbon Jealous bei 171cm und 80 SL geraten. Habs auch in 18 genommen, wobei ich nach par Fahrten denke, dass das 16er in diversen Situationen auch nicht verkehrt wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diego1985 (21. Februar 2019)

So, nach langem Basteln im Keller steht es nun da! Mega schnell und richtig schön geworden
Danke Radon!


----------



## helge14 (21. Februar 2019)

@diego1985 - very nice! 
@CedGauche 
Woher hast du die Info mit dem verbesserten Rahmen der 2019er Serie beim Jealous AL?
Das wäre ja sensationell, würde das bedeuten, das das sprichwörtliche Zähneklappern beim 2019 Rahmen, das in der Mountainbike 05/18 getestet wurde somit passe ist? Oder was bedeuten die flexenden Sitzstreben genau, weiters kann ich auf dem Bild nur einen geraden Lenker erkennen, keine Rise Bar - kann das @Radon-Bikes bestätigen?

Habe leider keine Ahnung was das mit den Quotienten bedeutet, ist 1,36 jetzt gut oder schlecht - gibt es eine Seite die das genau beschreibt?

Werde auf jeden Fall berichten, sobald ich mein Jealous habe


----------



## CedGauche (21. Februar 2019)

@helge14
Die Infos stehen auf der Radon Seite bei den entsprechenden Informationen zu den Rädern in dem Absatz über den Rahmen (runter scrollen)  

Zu dem Stack/Reach Quotienten findest du viel im Netz. Die Werte habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand, kann ich morgen aber nachreichen


----------



## CedGauche (22. Februar 2019)

@helge14 
Hier von der Radon Seite die Info zum Jealous AL 2019er Rahmen (https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous-al/jealous-al-29-80-2019/):

*RAHMEN*
Lass Deine Konkurrenz blass vor Neid werden! Dank Hydroforming sind markante Designelemente und stylische Rohrformen mit hohen Steifigkeitswerten möglich. Damit der Komfort nicht zu kurz kommt, haben wir dem JEALOUS AL leicht flexende Sitzstreben verpasst und konnten mit Hilfe variabler Wandstärken ein niedriges Rahmengewicht ab 1680 Gramm erzielen. Der Rahmen ist vorbereitet für die Kabelverlegung einer Variostütze und der PressFit Standard im Tretlagerbereich ermöglicht viele Kilometer stressfreien Bikens. Natürlich ist der Rahmen ausgelegt auf den topaktuellen Boost Standard für die Radachsen, um mehr Steifigkeit der Laufräder zu gewährleisten.

*Und hier Richtwerte des Stack/Reach Verhältnis (stammen aus einem Bike Fit Dokument):*

Quotient Stack / Reach 

< 1,30 = sehr sportlich (Rennrad)
< 1,45 = sportliche Position (sportliches Mountainbike XC)
< 1,55 = sportlich medium (meisten Mountainbikes)
> 1,55 = komfortabel (Cross & Trekkingbikes)
> 1,65 = sehr aufrecht (z.B. Hollandrad)

Aber ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache. Für mich persönlich finde ich bei einem MTB ohne Variostütze z.B. eine Sattelüberhöhung bei einer sehr sportlichen Position in der Abfahrt immer etwas unangenehm, da es für mich das Überschlagsgefühl erhöht (ist aber nur subjektives empfinden). Aber da kommt dann auch wieder die Sattelrohrlänge hinzu. Wie du siehst, einfach ist das nicht. 

Am besten einfach Probesitzen mit den persönlichen Einstellungen und eine Runde drehen, der erste Eindruck ist dann meist auch der richtige.


----------



## Geplagter (22. Februar 2019)

helge14 schrieb:


> @diego1985 - very nice!
> @CedGauche
> Woher hast du die Info mit dem verbesserten Rahmen der 2019er Serie beim Jealous AL?
> Das wäre ja sensationell, würde das bedeuten, das das sprichwörtliche Zähneklappern beim 2019 Rahmen, das in der Mountainbike 05/18 getestet wurde somit passe ist? Oder was bedeuten die flexenden Sitzstreben genau, weiters kann ich auf dem Bild nur einen geraden Lenker erkennen, keine Rise Bar - kann das @Radon-Bikes bestätigen?
> ...


Wenn ich so einen Käse in den Magazinen immer lese. Meiner Erfahrung nach hängt der Komfort insbesondere bei einem Hardtail viel mehr von den Reifen und den Laufrädern ab, denn das kann einen enormen Unterschied machen. Ich habe zwei unterschiedliche LRS und damit fühlt sich mein Carbon-Jealous  jeweils völlig anders an. Auch die Sattelstütze und der Sattel spielen eine Rolle und dem Jealous-Rahmen zu bescheinigen, dass er "Zähneklappern" verursacht halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Lasst auch nicht zu sehr von den schmalzigen Werbesprüchen und den vermeintlich neutralen Tests der Magazine einlullen. Als ich letztes Jahr einen Specilaized Toupe Sattel montiert hatte, dachte ich wirklich, ich würde ein Fully fahren, so sehr absorbiert dieser Sattel kleinere Stöße. Im übrigen ist das Jealous zumindest in der Carbon-Ausführung immerhin ein waschechtes Race-Hardtail und zuviel Flex macht erwiesenermaßen ab einem bestimmten Grad langsam. Ein Hardtail ist kein Sofa, das sollte jedem klar sein und wer es plüschig will, sollte zum Fully greifen.


----------



## EifelAndi (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich war heute noch mal in der Nähe und bin nochmal in den Megastore gehüpft. Es sind einige Jealous da, ich waren aber AL Vorjahresmodelle mit 1 fach SRAM und 2 fach Shimano Antrieb. Habe mich auf ein 16 Zoll mit 27.5, 18 Zoll mit 27.5 und auf ein 18 Zoll mit 29 gesetzt und bin einigee Runde in dem recht leeren Store gefahren, kein Vergleich zum vollen Store an einem Samstag.
Der Verkäufer hatter zwar leider nicht viel Zeit und mir erst einmal nur die Räder entsichert, aber ich konnte mir so einen Eindruck machen. Das 16 Zoll mit 27.5 war mir zu klein, ich hatte das Gefühl mit dem Kinn über dem Lenker zu hängen. Das 18er mit 27.5 passte schon besser, allerdings fühlte ich mich am wohlsten auf dem 18er mit 29 Bereifung, hätte nicht gedacht das der Unterschied so groß ist.
Schade das kein neues Modell aus 2019 da war, auf die alten 2018 wollte man mir auch keinen richtigen Rabatt geben. Der Verkäufer hat mir aber auch geraten ein 2019 Modell zu nehmen, da hier von Werk aus bessere Reifen verbaut sind und der Rahmen etwas leichter und komfortabler wäre.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht welches ich nehmen soll. Das Jealous AL 8.0 und AL 9.0 unterscheiden sich nur durch die SRAM GX Eagle oder die Shimano 2x11 Schaltgruppe. Das AL 9.0 mit SRAM Antrieb kostet 200 Euro mehr, bietet aber die selbe Schaltkapazität wie das AL 8.0. Dazu sind die Verschleißteile bei SRAM teurer. Optisch sagen mir beide zu. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Habe mir 1 fach Antrieben kaum Erfahrung und tendiere daher eher zum Jealous AL 8.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMSel130 (22. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre exakt das was du suchst. AL 29 9.0 1X12 18"
Ich bin 1,78 groß SL 84. Sattelstütze ist fast maximal ausgezogen. Länger dürfte es aber mMn nicht sein.
Ich bin sehr zu frieden damit. Ich habe eine günstiges, kletterfreundlicheres, schnelleres und weil HT wartungsfreundliches bike als ergänzung zum Jeffsy und zum RR gesucht.
Bin voll begeistert. Ich fahre die meisten Sachen die ich mit dem Jeffsy fahre auch mit dem Jealous nur das ich größere Drops und Sprünge überrolle oder auslasse. Die MT2 Bremse und die Sattelstütze habe ich gegen Deorebremse und KS Dropzone Variostütze ersetzt.
Die Einfachheit von 1-Fach Antrieben hat mich schon am Jeffsy mit der 1X11 GX+ E13 Kassette begeistert. 
Außerdem steh ich auf ALL-BLACK Bikes also ich bin für 9.0 statt 8.0


----------



## helge14 (22. Februar 2019)

@Radon-Bikes - The Bird is The Word ;-) 
@CedGauche - vielen Dank erstmal für die akkuraten Ausführungen.

Das mit den flexenden Sitzstreben wurde meiner Meinung nach aber auch schon beim 2018er Rahmen angeführt, siehe z.B. die Rahmen Beschreibung vom Jealous Al 9.0 2x11 (das blaue - meine das ist von 2018?!) das jetzt vergünstigt angeboten wird:

*RAHMEN*
Angelehnt an das JEALOUS sind auch in der Aluminium-Version markante Designelemente zu finden und lassen die Konkurrenz vor Neid erblassen. Dank Hydroforming sind neuartige Rohrformen mit hohen Steifigkeitswerten möglich. Damit der Komfort nicht zu kurz kommt, haben wir dem JEALOUS AL leicht flexende Sitzstreben verpasst und konnten mit Hilfe variabler Wandstärken ein niedriges Rahmengewicht ab 1680 Gramm erzielen.

d.H. das Jealous in M mit 27,5" würde mit einem Quotient von 1,381 (598/433) einem sportlichen XC Mountainbike entsprechen und das 29"er in M mit 1,436 (615/428) schon Richtung sportlich medium?

Naja, ich denke das muss man wirklich einfach ausprobieren, genau so hat Geplagter Recht mit dem Fahrkomfort - ich Denke ein Sattel bzw. Laufradwechsel wirkt sich da wesentlich essentieller auf den Komfort aus, da ist der Rahmen an sich dann eher eine kleine Größe...


----------



## helge14 (23. Februar 2019)

@EifelAndi Warum fandest du das 29" besser, war das 27,5" denn nicht wendiger und spritziger zu fahren / war dir das 27,5 zu klein, woran lag's subjektiv genau?
@AMSel130 Warum hast du die Magura MT2 Bremsen getauscht, waren dies so schlecht - hast du da irgendein Vergleich? Überlege mir selbst, dies gegen Maguras MT5 zu tauschen, doch ich werde diese zuerst ausprobieren und bei Bedarf weichere Bremsbelege einsetzten - die Maguras brauch tendenziell EXTREM LANGE zum einbremsen - kein Vergleich zu zB Doere XT Bremsen...


----------



## AMSel130 (23. Februar 2019)

helge14 schrieb:


> @EifelAndi Warum fandest du das 29" besser, war das 27,5" denn nicht wendiger und spritziger zu fahren / war dir das 27,5 zu klein, woran lag's subjektiv genau?
> @AMSel130 Warum hast du die Magura MT2 Bremsen getauscht, waren dies so schlecht - hast du da irgendein Vergleich? Überlege mir selbst, dies gegen Maguras MT5 zu tauschen, doch ich werde diese zuerst ausprobieren und bei Bedarf weichere Bremsbelege einsetzten - die Maguras brauch tendenziell EXTREM LANGE zum einbremsen - kein Vergleich zu zB Doere XT Bremsen...


Ich bin es von Shimano gewohnt dass die einfach von Anfang an Ankern. War nach 100km nicht zufrieden. Fand die Kraft die man aufwenden muss zu hoch. Die Qualitätsanmutung er mt2 fand ich nicht gut. Die alles Kunststoff und die Schrauben der Klemme sind eine Art Spaxschraube. Das fand ich nicht vertrauenserweckend. Zudem kommt noch dass ich keinen Entlüftungskit für magura habe und auch am jeffsy ne shimano bremse habe. Beläge, Öl und das Entlüftungskit kann ich so für beide bikes nutzen. Die mt2 hatte ich nach 2 Tagen los und habe im Endeffekt 50€ für die Deore + trickstuff matshi mille bezahlt.


----------



## CedGauche (23. Februar 2019)

@EifelAndi 
Ob dir die 200 Euro mehr wert sind für eine aktuellere Schaltgruppe ohne Umwerfer bei fast gleicher Bandbreite musst du selbst entscheiden. 

Ich finde die Eagle GX auch schicker und stehe auch auf den "all black Look", allerdings scheiden sich bei der GX Eagle anscheinend die Geister. Manche sind total begeistert, andere haben nur Probleme. Die Schaltgruppe ist sehr sensibel, vor allem was das Schaltauge angeht. Einen Schlag auf das Schaltwerk bekommt man beim MTB schnell hin, und wenn das Schaltauge dann nicht mehr perfekt ausgerichtet ist, läuft die Schaltung nicht mehr 100% sauber. Darum empfehlen einige auch ein Richtwerkzeug für das Schaltauge, was mir doch etwas zu viel Aufwand wäre, denn so ein Richtwerkzeug hat man ja unterwegs nicht dabei. 
Bei SRAM sind wie gesagt die Ersatzteilpreise auch eine Hausnummer, so kostet z.B. eine Kassette fast das doppelte von einer vergleichbaren Shimano-Kassette. Mir persönlich gefallen auch die Shimano Shifter besser, so das man man beide mit dem Daumen bedienen kann. Der SRAM Shifter ist mir da nicht ergonomisch genug.
Anderseits sparst du knapp 300 - 500g Gewicht, hast einen Shifter weniger und keinen Schmutzfänger am Tretlager und eine potentielle Fehlerquelle weniger und die bessere Optik.

Du kannst die Shimano 2x11 Schaltgruppe auch später zu einer 1x11 Schaltgruppe beim Jealous 8.0 umrüsten, ich meine die XT Kurbel ist dafür geeignet, eventuell brauchst du dann nur ein neues Kettenblatt mit Spacer und eine neue Kassette, z.B. 11-46. Würde dann etwa 80 - 100 Euro kosten.


----------



## EifelAndi (23. Februar 2019)

@helge14 
Ich weiß nicht ob du den Bike Discount Megastore in Bonn kennst, aber dort kann man mit den MTBs nur im Ladengeschäft einen flachen 50 Meter Rundkurs auf Kunstoffbelag abfahren. Da kann man leider nicht unebdingt das Fahrverhalten testen sondern eher nur die Sitzpostition und ein so einen ersten Eindruck gewinnen. Auf dem 18er Jelaous 27,5 Zoll saß ich viel gestreckter/sportlicher als auf dem 18er Jealous mit 29 Zoll. Liegt wohl auch an dem Wert welchen CedGauche oben vermittelt hat. Ich bin dann doch eher einer, der lieber eine gemäßigte sportliche Position haben möchte. Wenn ich mal maximal sportlich gestreckt fahren möchte, kaufe ich mir Griffe mit Bar Ends, wie die Ergon GS2 und kann so das Gewicht nach vorne verlagern in einer Steigung.
Aber mein Anforderungsprofil sind auch mehr Touren durch das Mittelgebirge mit 30 - 60 KM, 1000HM und maximal S1 Trails. Der Verkäufer sagte mir auch, dass für dieses Profil die 29er Bereifung einfach besser passt, da 29er einfach besser 'rollen'. Ich bin auch kein MTB-Experte, also weder Downhiller oder weiteres und lege da mehr Wert auf Komfort und Sicherheit, daher maximal S1-Trails.
@CedGauche 
Danke für die Erklärung. Da würde ich also 200 Euro mehr bezahlen für den zugegebenermaßen schicken schwarzen Rahmen aber mit der empflndlicheren Schaltung mit teuren Ersazuteilen? Ich glaube da ist meine Entscheidung schon gefallen und ich spare mir die 200 Euro und stecke diese lieber in eine Variostütze und nehme das Jealous 8.0 AL.
@AMSel130 
Wie kompliziert ist der Einbau einer Variostütze in das Jealous? Der Rahmen ist ja schon dafür vorbereitet für die interne Zugverlegung?
@An alle Jealous Besitzer
Habe leider nicht unter das Tretlager geschaut, aber wie ich sehe kommt dort der Zug zum Schaltwerk heraus und geht dann über die Kettenstrebe. Wie ist das gelößt? Ist da einfach nur ein Loch im Rahmen am Tretlager mit einer Führung oder ein Deckel, so dass der Zug etwas vor Schmutz geschützt wird? Die Variostütze würde dort ja auch rauskommen.


----------



## Rookie4live (23. Februar 2019)

Also beim Cf würde die Vario unten am Sitzrohr rauskommen und der schaltzug kommt an der Kettenstrebe raus


----------



## TilmannG (24. Februar 2019)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 29er Race-HT mit 2x11 und großer Bandbreite.

Beim Radon Jelaous 7.0 in 16"/S müsste ich in jedem Fall die Kurbel wechseln, da ich 170mm benötige. (Schade dass die kleinen Größen bei der Kurbellänge nicht runter gehen!). Auch wenn man die Boost-Kurbel nicht mit 28/38 bekommt - montierbar an der Kurbel wären die größeren Blätter.
Frage: passen die auch ans bike, sprich kann ich den Umwerfer noch etwas nach oben schieben?


----------



## AMSel130 (24. Februar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> @helge14
> Ich weiß nicht ob du den Bike Discount Megastore in Bonn kennst, aber dort kann man mit den MTBs nur im Ladengeschäft einen flachen 50 Meter Rundkurs auf Kunstoffbelag abfahren. Da kann man leider nicht unebdingt das Fahrverhalten testen sondern eher nur die Sitzpostition und ein so einen ersten Eindruck gewinnen. Auf dem 18er Jelaous 27,5 Zoll saß ich viel gestreckter/sportlicher als auf dem 18er Jealous mit 29 Zoll. Liegt wohl auch an dem Wert welchen CedGauche oben vermittelt hat. Ich bin dann doch eher einer, der lieber eine gemäßigte sportliche Position haben möchte. Wenn ich mal maximal sportlich gestreckt fahren möchte, kaufe ich mir Griffe mit Bar Ends, wie die Ergon GS2 und kann so das Gewicht nach vorne verlagern in einer Steigung.
> Aber mein Anforderungsprofil sind auch mehr Touren durch das Mittelgebirge mit 30 - 60 KM, 1000HM und maximal S1 Trails. Der Verkäufer sagte mir auch, dass für dieses Profil die 29er Bereifung einfach besser passt, da 29er einfach besser 'rollen'. Ich bin auch kein MTB-Experte, also weder Downhiller oder weiteres und lege da mehr Wert auf Komfort und Sicherheit, daher maximal S1-Trails.
> @CedGauche
> ...


Ich habe eine ohne Remote. Das reicht mir fürs Marathon bike. Und der Lenker bleibt clean


----------



## EifelAndi (26. Februar 2019)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Frage: passen die auch ans bike, sprich kann ich den Umwerfer noch etwas nach oben schieben?



Der Umwerfer hat keine Schelle sondern ist über einen Sockel fest am Rahmen verbunden. Ich weiß nicht in wie fern man einen Sideswing Umwefer dann noch verschieben kann, aber ich glaube in der Höhe geht das nicht, dann würde er auch nicht mehr sauber umschalten.



AMSel130 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine ohne Remote. Das reicht mir fürs Marathon bike. Und der Lenker bleibt clean



Ach stimmt, es gibt die auch mit Hebel am Sattel. Kann man da während der Fahrt noch gut ran? Und welche der KS Variostützen würdest du mir von denen empfehlen? Von den ETen habe ich bisher nicht so gute Langzeiterfahrungen gelesen.


Übrigens hat mein 26" Hardtail eine Oberrohrlänge von 605mm, Sattelrohrlänge von 46mm. Stack würde ich ungefähr auf 600 - 620 mm einschätzen, das messen ohne Winkelwerkzeug ist nicht einfach. Von daher denke ich das Größe M für mich besser ist, auch wenn die Geo des alten Bikes mit heutigen nicht mehr vergleichbar ist.

Ich denke ich werde mir dann das Jealous 8.0 AL in 29" bestellen, es ist ja aktuell lieferbar. Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht, ob man Räder auch auf Rechnung bezahlten kann beim Bike Discount online Shop? Habe dort schon oft Zubehör per Rechnung bestellt. Ich bin noch vom alten Schlag, also ohne Paypal und Onlinebanking.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMSel130 (26. Februar 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer hat keine Schelle sondern ist über einen Sockel fest am Rahmen verbunden. Ich weiß nicht in wie fern man einen Sideswing Umwefer dann noch verschieben kann, aber ich glaube in der Höhe geht das nicht, dann würde er auch nicht mehr sauber umschalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe die Dropzone und bin zufrieden damit. Die Erfahrungen eines Radkollegen sind sehr gut. Das HT fahre ich auf dem Trail eh nur im stehen und wenn der Untergrund eben genug ist um zu sitzen, brauch ich den Sattel eh nicht unten. Also ich baller in den Trail mit Sattel unten rein und mach erst wieder hoch wenn ich auf Schotter oder Asphalt bin. Am Jeffsy bin ich froh remote zu haben.


----------



## TilmannG (26. Februar 2019)

Betr.: Umwerfer
Von Radon kam auf meine Frage schnell Antwort: der Umwerfer kann vertikal so justiert werden, dass ein 38er Kettenblatt drunter passt.


----------



## Mupuckl (3. März 2019)

Hallo, hat jemand das Gewicht des Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 in Größe L parat? Txs schonmal


----------



## EifelAndi (5. März 2019)

Hallo einmal eine allgemeine Frage zur Bestellung eines Bikes in den Store.
Ich habe am 19.2 im Bike Discount Megastore Bonn angerufen und gefragt ob ein Jealous AL 8.0 in 16" und 18" mit 29er zur Probefahrt da ist, da sagte man mir, man müßte es in den Shop bestellen, würde etwa 5-7 Tage dauern und man würde mich anrufen, dafür hat man meine Nummer und Name notiert.
Nun ist es 14 Tage her und ich habe noch keinen Anruf bekommen, aktuell hat der Shop noch zu und ich erreiche keinen am Telefon, daher möchte ich auch nicht auf Verdacht die 120 KM hoch fahren.
Gibt es aktuell Lieferverzug bei den Rädern?

Ich habe zwar überlegt mir eines nach Hause zu bestellen, würde aber dennoch lieber einmal auf dem Rad sitzen.


----------



## CedGauche (5. März 2019)

@EifelAndi
Moin,
ich habe am 21.2 ebenfalls im Store angerufen und nachgefragt, da waren auch noch keine Jealous AL 8.0 und 9.0 2019er Modelle vor Ort. Habe auch eines "bestellt", und man sagte mir 7 - 10 Werktage könnte es dauern. Von daher kann es sein das deines bald kommt oder du rufst halt ab 10:00 an, wenn der Store öffnet


----------



## AMSel130 (5. März 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> @EifelAndi
> Moin,
> ich habe am 21.2 ebenfalls im Store angerufen und nachgefragt, da waren auch noch keine Jealous AL 8.0 und 9.0 2019er Modelle vor Ort. Habe auch eines "bestellt", und man sagte mir 7 - 10 Werktage könnte es dauern. Von daher kann es sein das deines bald kommt oder du rufst halt ab 10:00 an, wenn der Store öffnet


 Ich hatte meins am 1.2. Bestellt. Al 9.0 1*12 in m. Kam innerhalb weniger Tage zu mir.


----------



## CedGauche (6. März 2019)

Habe heute mein Jealous 8.0 18" in 29 abgeholt  Bin auch das 27.5er gefahren, aber auf dem 29er fühlte ich mich besser.
Dad einzige was mich echt wundert, der Freilauf vom Mavic Crossmax klingt wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig, dachte erst der sei kaputt. 

Morgen baue ich das Rad auf und versuche, eine erste Runde zu drehen  

Auch danke an den netten Verkauf im Bike Discount, und wenn ihr zufällig mein Multitool auf dem Parkplatz findet, habe ich wohl leider verloren


----------



## helge14 (7. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, habe mein Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 in 27,5“ Größe M auch gerade Gestern bekommen. Das mit dem Freilauf „Sound“ der Mavic Crossmax Laufräder dachte ich mir auch - klingen irgendwie kaputt *g* So einen Hub Sound hatte ich noch nie gehört... Da mal die Frage bezüglich Gewicht aufkam, besagtes Bike wiegt ohne Pedale genau 10,7 kg! Finde ich Top!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. März 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Jealous 8.0 18" in 29 abgeholt  Bin auch das 27.5er gefahren, aber auf dem 29er fühlte ich mich besser.
> Dad einzige was mich echt wundert, der Freilauf vom Mavic Crossmax klingt wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig, dachte erst der sei kaputt.
> 
> Morgen baue ich das Rad auf und versuche, eine erste Runde zu drehen
> ...



Moin,

ich habe heute morgen eine Email in den MEGASTORE geschrieben. Leider wurde keins gefunden, sorry.

VG Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (7. März 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe heute morgen eine Email in den MEGASTORE geschrieben. Leider wurde keins gefunden, sorry.
> 
> VG Uli



Ja kein Problem, hätte ich auch nicht mit gerechnet, aber Danke der Nachfrage. Bestelle ich einen neuen bei euch 



helge14 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, habe mein Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 in 27,5“ Größe M auch gerade Gestern bekommen. Das mit dem Freilauf „Sound“ der Mavic Crossmax Laufräder dachte ich mir auch - klingen irgendwie kaputt *g* So einen Hub Sound hatte ich noch nie gehört... Da mal die Frage bezüglich Gewicht aufkam, besagtes Bike wiegt ohne Pedale genau 10,7 kg! Finde ich Top!



Mein Jealous 8.0 29 in 18" ohne Pedale bei 11,8 KG, ich denke mit allen Anbauten werde ich bei etwa 12,5 KG landen. Freue mich schon es heute Nachmittag aufzubauen, leider ist das Wetter recht schlecht für eine richtige Probefahrt.


----------



## CedGauche (7. März 2019)

@Radon-Bikes oder andere Jealous AL-Kollegen,

kann mir wer sagen, welche Schläuche im Jealous AL 8.0 2019 verbaut sind (Schwalbe Light oder normal)? Dann würde ich mir davon ein paar morgen bestellen. Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen das Bike aufzubauen.


----------



## AMSel130 (7. März 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes oder andere Jealous AL-Kollegen,
> 
> kann mir wer sagen, welche Schläuche im Jealous AL 8.0 2019 verbaut sind (Schwalbe Light oder normal)? Dann würde ich mir davon ein paar morgen bestellen. Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen das Bike aufzubauen.


Das sollte doch egal sein?! Wenn du bereit bist mehr für ein paar Gramm Ersparnis aus zu geben und eventuell pannen anfälliger zu sein nehm die Lite. Ansonsten nehm halt die normalen oder die von Conti. oder sonst irgendwelche. Es sind nur Schläuche.


----------



## franz_m22 (8. März 2019)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail und habe zwei Fragen zum Carbon Jealous.

Ist es möglich ein 36 Kettenblatt zu montieren?

Was ist die maximale Reifenbreite vorne/hinten?
Beim Exceed ist diese laut Hersteller nur 2,25. Mir ist klar, dass die Reifenbreiten variieren, aber ich hätte gern die Option auch mal einen 2,35er oder 2,4er zu fahren.


----------



## CedGauche (10. März 2019)

So, konnte gestern endlich die erste Tour (20 KM) machen, leider stand dem Wind heute eine zweite Tour entgegen, so kann ich das Rad aber weiter optimieren.

Erster Eindruck:

Das Bike fährt sich wirklich schnell, ist aber dennoch "gemütlich". Für meine knappe 173cm und Schrittlänge 79cm ist Größe M mit 29er für mich ideal. Der blaue Rahmen sieht einfach toll aus. Einfach ein tolles Bike!

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

- Die Bremse (vor allem Hinterrad) packt noch kaum kraftvoll zu, schaffe es noch nicht das Hinterrad richtig zu blockieren und der Griff lässt sich doch sehr weit und schwammig durchdrücken, liegt vielleicht an der bekannten Magura "Einbremszeit" oder ich muss diese mal entlüften.

- Wenn ich schneller bin und nicht mehr trete, "packt" der Freilauf so zu, dass man es leicht in der Kurbel merkt. Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Daher auch eine Frage, weiß jemand ob der Crossmax LRS beim Jealous Instant Drive 360 hat und ob das Verhalten normal ist?

- Beim Schalten gibt es manchmal "metallisches klirren" von den Ritzeln, klingt aber nicht bedrohlich. Ich habe daher mal Shadow Plus deaktiviert, seitdem ist das Geräusch weniger geworden, da ich gestern nur auf der Straße unterwegs war.


Die Bereifung ist wirklich schnell auf festem Untergrund, mal sehen wie sich die Reifen auf feuchtem Boden oder Matsch zeigen, ich denke aber hier sind Reifen mit größeren Stollen, wie der Nobby Nic im Vorteil.

Kann kaum den richtigen Frühling abwarten und die ersten Trails!


----------



## bobbycar (11. März 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es passt ein IS41 oben und IS52 unten, 1 1/8" auf 1,5".
> Gruß, Marc



Ich suche den passenden Konus für jenen Steuersatz; aber grundsätzlich finde ich kaum was für Acros Konus; passt der Acros R1, hier auf BC: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/Gabelkonus-R1-fuer-AH-44-AZ-55-Ai-52-p67351/?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EifelAndi (12. März 2019)

Hab am Samstag mein Jealous AL 8.0 abgeholt.

Bis darauf das die Bremsleitung vorne viel zu lang war, war das Bike gut eingestellt.
Der Rahmen ist wirklich leicht und das petrol blue sieht einfach hochwertig aus.

M passt sehr gut bei meiner Größe, bei SL 81 konnte ich sogar den Vorbau negativ umdrehen und habe kaum Sattelüberhöhung.

Freilaufsound klingt wie ein Akkuschrauber^

Die Bremsen brauchen sicherlich etwas Einlaufzeit, die kann man erst nach 100 - 200 KM bewerten, habe auch bemerkt das hier noch nicht die Bremskraft vorhanden ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob man die Crossmax Felgen mit den Schwalbe Mänteln leicht tubeless bekommt? Der Verkäufer im Laden sagte mir, es sei alles vorbereitet.


----------



## AMSel130 (12. März 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> Hab am Samstag mein Jealous AL 8.0 abgeholt.
> 
> Bis darauf das die Bremsleitung vorne viel zu lang war, war das Bike gut eingestellt.
> Der Rahmen ist wirklich leicht und das petrol blue sieht einfach hochwertig aus.
> ...



Gingen super Tubeless um zu bauen. 2 mal musst ich nachpumpen seither habe ich keinen Verlust mehr


----------



## sinux (14. März 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> ..... Der Verkäufer im Laden sagte mir, es sei alles vorbereitet.



Die Ausage kenn ich. Allerdings stelle ich mir unter "vorbereitet" etwas anderes vor. Bei mir war als Felgenband lustlos drumgewickeltes blaues Gewebeband verarbeitet. Das war so schlecht gemacht, dass teilweise die Speichenlöcher offen lagen. Aber egal. Gutes YellowTape druff und schnell waren die LR tubeless. Bei mir allerdings nicht die Mavics sondern Newmen.


----------



## CedGauche (14. März 2019)

Ich habe es leider nicht tubeless geschafft. Gut das Vorderrad ging in 10 Minuten vorgestern, nur muss ich da aktuell jeden Tag mehrmals nachpumpen. Vielleicht habe ich zu wenig Dichtmilch genommen ? (60ml für die Schwalbe 2.25er).

Beim Hinterrad wurde mir leider ein falsches Ventil mitgeliefert. Es läßt sich nicht dicht einsetzen, der Radius passt nicht. Zu allem Überfluss bekomme ich den Mantel auch nicht mehr mit Schlauch drauf. Habe dabei 3 Reifenheber verschlissen und auch noch das Felgenband beschädigt. Zum Glück ist das Wetter gerade schlecht und das Rad kann ruhig was stehen bleiben


----------



## AMSel130 (15. März 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Ich habe es leider nicht tubeless geschafft. Gut das Vorderrad ging in 10 Minuten vorgestern, nur muss ich da aktuell jeden Tag mehrmals nachpumpen. Vielleicht habe ich zu wenig Dichtmilch genommen ? (60ml für die Schwalbe 2.25er).
> 
> Beim Hinterrad wurde mir leider ein falsches Ventil mitgeliefert. Es läßt sich nicht dicht einsetzen, der Radius passt nicht. Zu allem Überfluss bekomme ich den Mantel auch nicht mehr mit Schlauch drauf. Habe dabei 3 Reifenheber verschlissen und auch noch das Felgenband beschädigt. Zum Glück ist das Wetter gerade schlecht und das Rad kann ruhig was stehen bleiben



Bei den Mavics musst du penibel drauf achten dass der Reifen ins tiefbett gedrückt wird. Ich zieh meinen Mantel mit einem Heber ab.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. März 2019)

Kann jemand sagen, ob beim Jealous ein 38er KB passt. Laut Radon ist ein 36er zulässig, was nicht heißt dass kein größeres passt.


----------



## fahrradfahrer03 (16. März 2019)

Hallo,
habe letzte Woche ein ovales 38iger KB bestellt. Leider muß ich sagen das es an der höchsten/größten Stelle an der Kettenstrebe schleift. Habe nun ein 36iger geordert.
Fahre ein Jealous 8.0 von 2018


----------



## bobbycar (16. März 2019)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen, ob beim Jealous ein 38er KB passt. Laut Radon ist ein 36er zulässig, was nicht heißt dass kein größeres passt.


Hmm, ich wollte ein 36er verbauen, war aber zu knapp und musste beim 34er bleiben


----------



## fahrradfahrer03 (16. März 2019)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, dachte das 36iger passt dann gut
Werde berichten wenn es verbaut wurde


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. März 2019)

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Das ovale 38er KB sollte im großen Durchmesser ja einem größeren KB entsprechen. 
Da der Rahmen Booster Standard hat, ist ein KB mit 3mm Offset vorgesehen. Das kann natürlich so knapp sein, dass eins mit 6mm nicht mehr passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (17. März 2019)

habe ein 36er Race Face Chinch drauf. Das passt ganz ordentlich. Ein 38er würde aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit am Rahmen schleifen.


----------



## gonzochic (17. März 2019)

Bin jetzt mal mit meinem 2019 Radon AL 10.0 die ersten 100km gefahren. Alles Top (ja die Bremsen brauchen echt ein wenig bis die eingebremst sind, dafür bremsen die jetzt umso besser). Einziges Manko ist ein knacksen in der Kurbel (vermute ich mal) bei größerer Belastung (Bergauf). Klingt leider nicht wirklich gut.  An den Pedalen kann es nicht liegen, es lässt sich am Stand ohne Pedale verursachen. @Radon-Bikes : Habt ihr eine Service Partner in Wien, welcher sich das mal auf Kulanz ansehen könnte? Habe das neue Rad im zusammengebauten Zustand von euch erhalten 

Danke


----------



## AMSel130 (17. März 2019)

gonzochic schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal mit meinem 2019 Radon AL 10.0 die ersten 100km gefahren. Alles Top (ja die Bremsen brauchen echt ein wenig bis die eingebremst sind, dafür bremsen die jetzt umso besser). Einziges Manko ist ein knacksen in der Kurbel (vermute ich mal) bei größerer Belastung (Bergauf). Klingt leider nicht wirklich gut.  An den Pedalen kann es nicht liegen, es lässt sich am Stand ohne Pedale verursachen. @Radon-Bikes : Habt ihr eine Service Partner in Wien, welcher sich das mal auf Kulanz ansehen könnte? Habe das neue Rad im zusammengebauten Zustand von euch erhalten
> 
> Danke


Bei meiner GX Kurbel am 9.0 war die Schraube die den Kurbelarm auf die Welle presst nicht fest genug. Ist ein 8er oder 10er inbus. Rausdrehen, Schraubensicherung drauf und festknallen. Drehmoment steht auf der Schraube wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## bodnsay (17. März 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

mit einer 83er SL und einer Körpergröße von 1,82 liege ich lt. Größenrechner bei 19" und damit zwischen den Größen von 18" und 20".
Da die Überstandshöhe vom 20" bei 798 in der Mitte des Oberrohrs liegt, habe ich mit 830 noch etwas Luft und würde somit zum 20" greifen (Im Verhältnis längerer Oberkörper). Seht ihr das auch so oder haltet ihr dies für zu knapp? Passt das vom Sattelrohr her noch?
Das Bike soll mein Portfolio ergänzen: Das YT Jeffsy für All Mountain Touren, das Radon Jealous CF 8.0 für Rennen und den Arbeitsweg (Training).

Hat evtl. jemand von euch das 8.0 schonmal in 20" gewogen? Kommen die 9,2 (in L 20" vmtl. etwas mehr) hin?

Lg, Basti


----------



## Nairolf83 (18. März 2019)

Hallo!

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen zu meinem Radon AL Jealous AL 10.0 nach ca. 150km:

1,89m Groß und 88 SL, habe also zu Rahmengröße L=20" gegriffen.

Gewicht ohne Pedale/Anbauteile: 11,5kg

Läuft alles tadellos. War auch meine erste Internetbestellung. Aber ich hätte mich gefreut wenn meine Bikes vom "Fachhändler" genauso gut eingestellt gewesen wären wie mein Radon! Wirklich tadellos! Und großes Lob.

Zum Bike selbst gibt es nichts negativ zu sagen! Leicht, agil, gut verarbeitet. Punkt aus Ende


----------



## CedGauche (18. März 2019)

Gestern endlich eine größere Tour, habe sogar auf den letzten KM mal meine Frau fahren lassen und die ist auch begeistert (fährt sonst ein ZR Team 7.0).

Habe gemerkt, dass mit der Lenker doch etwas zu breit ist mit seinen 740 MM, habe ihn daher auf 720 MM gekürzt (wie beim ZR Team). Leider hat der Lenker keine Markierungen, so das man hier etwas sauberer messen und sägen musste.
Außerdem finde ich das die Schaltung ohne aktivierte "Shadow" Option doch deutlich flüssiger und leiser läuft. Lasse ich jetzt immer draußen, es sei denn es geht wirklich mal auf einen heftigen Trail.
Trotz Riesel Mudguard bekomme ich Schmutz und Wasser in das Steuerrohr, muss da wohl doch mit einem optimalen Schutzblech arbeiten. Immerhin bleiben mit einem Mudguard die Tauchrohre der Federgabel fast sauber.

Ich bin mit dem Bike bisher sehr zufrieden, vom Bike Discount auch wirklich gut eingestellt (hatte doch schon andere Erfahrungen), Schaltung und Federgabel waren gut eingestellt.


----------



## EifelAndi (20. März 2019)

Die Bremsgriffe der MT-2 machen auf mich doch eher einen billigeren Eindruck. Sie lassen sich bei mir sogar leicht in die entgegengesetzte Richtung ziehen und geben so das Gefühl, schnell abreisen zu können. Und wenn ich die Bremsgriffverstellung anpasse, um die Griffe näher an den Lenker zu setzen (nicht jeder hat große Pranken), ändert sich der Druckpunkt und die Bremse wirkt schwammig.
Ich habe die Vorderbremse auch gekürzt und gemerkt, das die Klemmung des Bremsschlauches eine ganz andere ist als bei den Magura Videos angegeben. Die Plastikgewinde im Bremsgriff haben mir aber einigen Schweiß gekostet.

Ansonsten ist das Bike wirklich sein Geld wert. Bin die letzten 2 Tage knappe 100 KM im Wald unterwegs gewesen und habe circa 2 KG Schlamm mitgenommen ^^, hat der Antrieb ohne Probleme gemeistert.

Unter Last am Berg gibt die Schaltung bei mir auch streckenweise ein Krachen von sich, auch wenn man Druck vom Pedal nimmt. Aber ich denke damit muß man bei Kettenschaltungen leben. Vielleicht kann man dort mit der Zugspannung noch etwas anpassen oder es setzt sich mit der Zeit, wenn der Antrieb eingefahren ist.


----------



## AMSel130 (20. März 2019)

EifelAndi schrieb:


> Die Bremsgriffe der MT-2 machen auf mich doch eher einen billigeren Eindruck. Sie lassen sich bei mir sogar leicht in die entgegengesetzte Richtung ziehen und geben so das Gefühl, schnell abreisen zu können. Und wenn ich die Bremsgriffverstellung anpasse, um die Griffe näher an den Lenker zu setzen (nicht jeder hat große Pranken), ändert sich der Druckpunkt und die Bremse wirkt schwammig.
> Ich habe die Vorderbremse auch gekürzt und gemerkt, das die Klemmung des Bremsschlauches eine ganz andere ist als bei den Magura Videos angegeben. Die Plastikgewinde im Bremsgriff haben mir aber einigen Schweiß gekostet.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Bike wirklich sein Geld wert. Bin die letzten 2 Tage knappe 100 KM im Wald unterwegs gewesen und habe circa 2 KG Schlamm mitgenommen ^^, hat der Antrieb ohne Probleme gemeistert.
> ...



Hast du die Bremse entlüftet? Ich hatte auch das selbe Problem mit dem schwammigen Druckpunkt. Insgesamt habe ich mir die kosten für ein Entlüftungskit gespart und komplett auf Shimano Deore umgebaut (für shimano hatte ich schon einen entlüftungskit)
Die Mt2 habe ich gut verkauft bekommen und bin mit der Deore um einiges zufriedener.


----------



## Preme (20. März 2019)

Servus, bei Bike-Discount gibt es das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 nur noch in 22" - wird's da Nachschub in den anderen Größen geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgalua (20. März 2019)

Preme schrieb:


> Servus, bei Bike-Discount gibt es das Jealous AL 9.0 1x12 nur noch in 22" - wird's da Nachschub in den anderen Größen geben?


Leider nein. Habe gestern die Antwort von denen per Mail bekommen. Ich bräuchte auch eins in 20"


----------



## Preme (20. März 2019)

Das ist sehr schade, das hatte ich nämlich ins Auge gefasst, wollte aber erst was anderes verkaufen. Auf jeden Fall danke für die Info!


----------



## fahrradfahrer03 (22. März 2019)

Habe heute das ovale 36iger KB montiert, es passt ohne Probleme und fährt sich auf anhieb gut.


----------



## CedGauche (24. März 2019)

Heute die erste richtige Tour im Mittelgebirge mit dem Jealous 8.0 gefahren mit knapp 700 Hm und 34 KM. War alles dabei: Trails (Wurzeln und Steine), Matsch, Asphalt und kräftige Steigungen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied von einem ZR Team 7.0 zu einem Jealous so groß ist, nicht nur was den Komfort angeht. Fühle mich viel dynamischer und auch irgendwie "schneller". Die Sitzposition ist wirklich sehr angenehm und passt für mich perfekt auf meine Größe (173cm und Größe M 29").
Während der Tour habe ich auch bemerkt, dass die MT-2 sich langsam einbremst. Gut mit der Bremswirkung der Hinterradbremse bin ich immer noch nicht 100% zufrieden, aber bei der kleinen 160er Scheibe, wird man auch nicht mehr erwarten können.

Das Bike macht wirklich richtig Spaß!


----------



## AMSel130 (31. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand zeigen wie der Remote Zug einer Variostütze am Alu Jealous verlegt ist?! Mit interner Anlenkung.


----------



## TilmannG (31. März 2019)

Ist der nicht parallel zum Bremszug ab Tretlager außen am Rahmen geführt? Beides verstehe ich absolut nicht - zumal man schon mal drinnen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (7. April 2019)

Die verbauten Bremsbeläge der MT-2 (vor allem hinten) machen nach rund 200 - 300 KM wirklich fiese Geräusche. Ich habe die Beläge einmal ausgebaut und gemerkt, das hinten eine Seite leicht verglast war, habe die Beläge dann mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet und für 20 KM war Ruhe, nun geht es wieder los.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit anderen Belägen für die MT2 und kann welche empfehlen?


----------



## Geplagter (7. April 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Die verbauten Bremsbeläge der MT-2 (vor allem hinten) machen nach rund 200 - 300 KM wirklich fiese Geräusche. Ich habe die Beläge einmal ausgebaut und gemerkt, das hinten eine Seite leicht verglast war, habe die Beläge dann mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet und für 20 KM war Ruhe, nun geht es wieder los.
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit anderen Belägen für die MT2 und kann welche empfehlen?


Welche Beläge sind denn verbaut? 
Bei mir funktioniert hinten 7.C unf vorne 7.P mit Storm SL Scheiben sehr gut.


----------



## CedGauche (7. April 2019)

Es sind die 7.p.


----------



## Geplagter (8. April 2019)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Es sind die 7.p.


Die neigen eigentlich am wenigsten zur Geräuschentwicklung. Hast du sie ordentlich eingebremst? Also ein paar mal richtig heiß gebremst?


----------



## CedGauche (8. April 2019)

Kann sein das die Einbremserei etwas zu hart war - bin direkt auf einige Teils und habe die Bremse viel schleifen lassen, die Beläge waren wie ich oben sagte auch leicht verglast. Ich probiere mal die 7.c aus, vielleicht sind die besser.


----------



## bodnsay (17. April 2019)

Hi,
plane an mein neues Jealous CF mit folgender Kurbel: SRAM X1 Eagle Carbon, DUB, Boost ein 32iger ovales Kettenblatt zu montieren.
Ich vermute das GXP Blatt wäre das richtige, oder? https://absoluteblack.cc/sram-oval-boost-direct-mount-traction-chainring/
Ist das so korrekt?

VG und Dank!


----------



## Geplagter (18. April 2019)

bodnsay schrieb:


> Hi,
> plane an mein neues Jealous CF mit folgender Kurbel: SRAM X1 Eagle Carbon, DUB, Boost ein 32iger ovales Kettenblatt zu montieren.
> Ich vermute das GXP Blatt wäre das richtige, oder? https://absoluteblack.cc/sram-oval-boost-direct-mount-traction-chainring/
> Ist das so korrekt?
> ...


Sollte passen, wobei ich die Absolute Black Kettenblätter gegenüber denen von SRAM als deutlich weniger haltbar empfinde. Die KB von SRAM sind zwar etwas teurer, das Material scheint mir aber auch deutlich härter und langlebiger zu sein.


----------



## CedGauche (18. April 2019)

Sind beim Jealous AL Rahmen die Schaltzüge im Rahmen offen verlegt und haben Endanschläge an den Öffnungen oder gehen die Zughüllen auch durch den Rahmen?


----------



## FFox80 (18. April 2019)

Habt ihr ne Größenempfehlung für das Jealous 10.0 für mich?
Bin 178 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82-83 cm.


----------



## AMSel130 (18. April 2019)

FFox80 schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Größenempfehlung für das Jealous 10.0 für mich?
> Bin 178 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82-83 cm.


Beim Alu definitiv M! Du bist quasi gleich gebaut wie ich und finde M perfekt. Radon schlägt es auch so vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFox80 (18. April 2019)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Beim Alu definitiv M! Du bist quasi gleich gebaut wie ich und finde M perfekt. Radon schlägt es auch so vor


Danke! Es geht mir zwar ums Carbon aber so hab ich schon Mal nen Anhaltspunkt.
Der Radon Rechner sagt halt 19".


----------



## bodnsay (18. April 2019)

FFox80 schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Größenempfehlung für das Jealous 10.0 für mich?
> Bin 178 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82-83 cm.


Hi, 
ich habe mir bei 183 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 83 die gleiche Frage gestellt.
Da ich ohnehin im Urlaub in der Gegend von  Bonn war bin ich das 7.0er Carbon in M und L probegefahren. Das M war deutlich agiler, mir war aber die Sitzposition zu aufrecht Auf dem L habe ich mich wohler gefühlt und bei mir wird es jetzt auch ein L / 20" in Carbon werden. Länger solte es aber nicht sein. Schrittlänge passen beide, beim L in Alu läuten die Glocken (höherer Überstand). Am Ende kannst Du es nur selbst entscheiden, bist aber 5cm kürzer als ich ;-). Bei Fragen einfach melden...


----------



## FFox80 (19. April 2019)

bodnsay schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir bei 183 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 83 die gleiche Frage gestellt.
> Da ich ohnehin im Urlaub in der Gegend von  Bonn war bin ich das 7.0er Carbon in M und L probegefahren. Das M war deutlich agiler, mir war aber die Sitzposition zu aufrecht Auf dem L habe ich mich wohler gefühlt und bei mir wird es jetzt auch ein L / 20" in Carbon werden. Länger solte es aber nicht sein. Schrittlänge passen beide, beim L in Alu läuten die Glocken (höherer Überstand). Am Ende kannst Du es nur selbst entscheiden, bist aber 5cm kürzer als ich ;-). Bei Fragen einfach melden...


Danke! Wie lang war denn der Vorbau von den getesteten Bikes? Da ich die Entwicklungen der letzten 20 Jahre nicht so aktiv mitgemacht habe, bin ich etwas verunsichert. Mein aktueller Rahmen hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 600mm, einen Reach von 430mm aber einen Stack von nur 550mm. Allerdings fahre ich dazu noch einen 130 mm Vorbau.
Da für 29" die Vorbauten ja zwecks Wendigkeit eher kurz gehalten werden tendiere ich zum 20" mit dem 22mm längeren Oberrohr.


----------



## bodnsay (22. April 2019)

FFox80 schrieb:


> Danke! Wie lang war denn der Vorbau von den getesteten Bikes? Da ich die Entwicklungen der letzten 20 Jahre nicht so aktiv mitgemacht habe, bin ich etwas verunsichert. Mein aktueller Rahmen hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 600mm, einen Reach von 430mm aber einen Stack von nur 550mm. Allerdings fahre ich dazu noch einen 130 mm Vorbau.
> Da für 29" die Vorbauten ja zwecks Wendigkeit eher kurz gehalten werden tendiere ich zum 20" mit dem 22mm längeren Oberrohr.


Lt. Radon-Homepage 70mm bei 18 und 20. Beim 18 war der vorbau gedreht (also nach unten).
Wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht ob ich bei 178 zum großen Rahmen greifen würde. Eine Probefahrt wäre natürlich ideal ;-), das das ja auch eine Gefühlssache ist.
Beim 20 ist lt hp der reach bei 438mm und das Oberrohr bei 624mm. Beim 18 418mm und 602mm (näher an deinem). Beim 18er allerdings dann auch mehr Sateelüberhöhung.


----------



## kaziki (30. April 2019)

Servus, ich brauche kleine Hilfe. Bin 1,76m Groß, 80 SL, 90 kg
Moechte Radon Jealous AL 9.0 2x11 kaufen, nur in welche grosse?
Kann man irgendwo in Wien dieses Rad schauen, testen? Oder sind Radon Bikes anlich wie andere Marke (Cube, Canyon?).
Ich uberlege grad 18" (27.5). Bitte um Beratung.


----------



## AMSel130 (30. April 2019)

kaziki schrieb:


> Servus, ich brauche kleine Hilfe. Bin 1,76m Groß, 80 SL, 90 kg
> Moechte Radon Jealous AL 9.0 2x11 kaufen, nur in welche grosse?
> Kann man irgendwo in Wien dieses Rad schauen, testen? Oder sind Radon Bikes anlich wie andere Marke (Cube, Canyon?).
> Ich uberlege grad 18" (27.5). Bitte um Beratung.


Das 29er definitiv in 18"


----------



## kaziki (2. Mai 2019)

@AMSel130 wow, 29er? Gründe warum diese Größe?
Danke fur input.


----------



## Tiri (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich interessiere mich für das Jealous 9.0. Wäre bei einer Körpergröße von 162 cm und SL 74 cm das S angebracht oder ist dies schon zu groß. Fahre aktuell ein Trek Powerfly 5 mit einem 60 mm Vorbau (Geo ist eingefügt)  und fühle mich sehr wohl drauf.
Könnte das  Radon Jealous in S passen ?


----------



## AMSel130 (2. Mai 2019)

kaziki schrieb:


> @AMSel130 wow, 29er? Gründe warum diese Größe?
> Danke fur input.


Empfehlung von Radon und ich finde den 18"rahmen für mich perfekt und bin 2 cm größer und habe 4cm längere Beine und fahre aber die Sattelstütze auf maximalem Auszug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, kann einer der Carbon Jealous Besitzer mich mal zur Verlegung der Schaltzüge aufklären? Bin gerade dabei einen Frame aufzubauen und blicke da nicht durch. Lege ich einen Liner durch den Rahmen und ziehe dort den Zug durch oder wird der Liner nur als Führung zum Einfädeln genutzt und danach entfernt, sodass der Zug frei im Rahmen liegt - ist der dann intern irgendwie geroutet oder schleift der quasi irgendwo im Tretlagerbereich rum? Wie schaut der hintere Anschlag des Schaltzugs an der Kettenstrebe aus? Habe da gerade eben eine Endkappe drin versenkt, welche ich nun versuche durchs Steuerrohr wieder zu tage zu befördern... Wäre über Hilfe und Detailfotos ernsthaft dankbar! Das Zubehör zum Rahmen ist mehr oder weniger nichts sagend. Hab schon im Manual von Radon gestöbert und mich wie ein absoluter Amateurschrauber gefühlt.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Geplagter (5. Mai 2019)

Stoffel.Dresden schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kann einer der Carbon Jealous Besitzer mich mal zur Verlegung der Schaltzüge aufklären? Bin gerade dabei einen Frame aufzubauen und blicke da nicht durch. Lege ich einen Liner durch den Rahmen und ziehe dort den Zug durch oder wird der Liner nur als Führung zum Einfädeln genutzt und danach entfernt, sodass der Zug frei im Rahmen liegt - ist der dann intern irgendwie geroutet oder schleift der quasi irgendwo im Tretlagerbereich rum? Wie schaut der hintere Anschlag des Schaltzugs an der Kettenstrebe aus? Habe da gerade eben eine Endkappe drin versenkt, welche ich nun versuche durchs Steuerrohr wieder zu tage zu befördern... Wäre über Hilfe und Detailfotos ernsthaft dankbar! Das Zubehör zum Rahmen ist mehr oder weniger nichts sagend. Hab schon im Manual von Radon gestöbert und mich wie ein absoluter Amateurschrauber gefühlt.
> 
> Besten Dank!


Bei mir geht eine komplette Aussenhülle ununterbrochen durch den ganzen Rahmen.


----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (5. Mai 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Bei mir geht eine komplette Aussenhülle ununterbrochen durch den ganzen Rahmen.


Habs jetzt auch kapiert, wie das funktionieren soll. Umwerfer (falls vorhanden) geht auf der rechten Seite mit Anschlag zum Rahmen, innen ohne Hülle weiter und ab Umwerferhöhe wieder mit Anschlag raus. Schaltzug dagegen soll komplett mit Aussenhülle innenverlegt werden. Meine Jagwire Link ist nur leider minimal breiter als ein Standartschaltzug, daher ging es nicht. Dem Jagwiresatz lag jedoch noch Adapterhülsen bei um für den Bereich im Rahmen einen normalen Außenzug dazwischenzutüdeln. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## bodnsay (15. Mai 2019)

So, wen es interessiert.
Mein Jealous 8.0 CF 2019 in 20" ist nun da. 
Aus dem Karton heraus ohne Verpackung und ohne Pedale direkt an die Waage: 9,57 kg. Da machen die 2 Rahmengrößen zur Referenz nicht viel aus (9,2kg lt HP).

Momentan mit Pedalen, Umbau auf Tubeless (ging absolut problemlos) und Ventilen (liegen nicht bei), 2 Flaschenhaltern, Wechsel vom 34er SRAM Kettenblatt auf Absoluteblack Oval 32t, Unterrohrschutz, diversen abgeklebten Stellen bin ich bei 9,78 kg.
Schläuche waren die Schwalbe 19b (leicht). Rad war soweit gut montiert (Kleinigkeit: keine Ventilmuttern, aber die sind auf der HP auch nicht drauf ;-)).

Fährt sich gut!

Hat jemand eine praktikable Idee für folgende Themen:
- Wie bekommt man die Griffe idealerweise weg (Silikon) ohne diese zu zerstören?
- Schutz des Oberrohrs vor den Brems- und Schaltgriffen (bei zu starkem Lenkeinschlag)?


----------



## tempest-boy (1. Juni 2019)

Moin... baue nun endlich mein jealous cf zusammen... habe den acros Steuersatz und die sid rl... aber irgendwie sieht mir der spalt zwischen krone und Rahmen doch arg groß aus oder doch normal? (Finde wenig Bilder zum Vergleich) steuersatz sind es ca 1mm tief  bis zum rand des Rahmens...

Thx für eure Hilfe


----------



## tempest-boy (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo??? Sieht es bei euch auch so aus??? Danke für die Antwort!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (3. Juni 2019)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Hallo??? Sieht es bei euch auch so aus??? Danke für die Antwort!!


Nein, sieht nicht so aus. Sitzt der Konus korrekt, ist das untere Lager richtig eingebaut?


----------



## tempest-boy (4. Juni 2019)

Hi ja .. konus sitzt flach und eben auf der brücke und lager sitzt richtig.. alles gerade und ging auch leicht rein... lager wie beschrieben ca 1mm tiefer im rahmen als unterkante steuerrohr... oder wie tief geht das lager sonst rein?


----------



## tempest-boy (4. Juni 2019)

Also sieht so aus als wäre die Schräge von konus zu breit/zu hoch..  kager sitzt nur bis zur hälfte der Schrägen auf wie man am feinen fettfilm sehen kann .. ist der konus denn immer einheitlich also muss ich n flacheren suchen aber eigentlich gehört der ja zum acros Steuersatz....


----------



## tempest-boy (4. Juni 2019)

...bzw welchen Steuersatz verwendet ihr?


----------



## Geplagter (4. Juni 2019)

Habe gerade noch einmal bei meinem Jealous geschaut. Der große Spalt scheint normal zu sein. Hatte ich nicht so groß in Erinnerung.


----------



## tempest-boy (4. Juni 2019)

Ok danke Geplagter... anscheinend leider normal aber auch optisch keine Wucht und ziemlich schmutzanfällig... würde ggf ein anderer konus mit flacheren Kegel helfen oder überhaupt nicht kompatibel?!?


----------



## Geplagter (4. Juni 2019)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Ok danke Geplagter... anscheinend leider normal aber auch optisch keine Wucht und ziemlich schmutzanfällig... würde ggf ein anderer konus mit flacheren Kegel helfen oder überhaupt nicht kompatibel?!?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 870198


Da wirst du probieren müssen, denn da gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Kombinationen.


----------



## Donstephano (7. Juni 2019)

bodnsay schrieb:


> So, wen es interessiert.
> Mein Jealous 8.0 CF 2019 in 20" ist nun da.
> Aus dem Karton heraus ohne Verpackung und ohne Pedale direkt an die Waage: 9,57 kg. Da machen die 2 Rahmengrößen zur Referenz nicht viel aus (9,2kg lt HP).
> 
> ...



Hallo =) Wegen deiner Griffe: Mal mit der Druckluft zwischen Griff und Lenker pusten und ein bisschen den Griff bearbeiten. Dann sollte der runtergehen


----------



## tempest-boy (7. Juni 2019)

So endlich fertig ... mit dem extralite gabelkonus sieht das ganze auch endlich ordentlich aus und sitzt bombe...
 9,55 kg mit pedale und Milch fahrfertig...
Das WE erstmal in den Wald


----------



## Mibra (8. Juni 2019)

Richtig schönes Bike geworden!!! Gratuliere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tempest-boy (8. Juni 2019)

Danke, auch an alle die meine nervigen Fragen beantwortet haben....


----------



## FFox80 (8. Juni 2019)

FFox80 schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Größenempfehlung für das Jealous 10.0 für mich?
> Bin 178 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82-83 cm.


Meines ist auch da! Es ist das Jealous 10.0 CF in 20" geworden. 

Leider bin ich durch Allergien grad ausgebremst und konnte nicht viel mehr als ne kleine Einstellungsrunde ums Haus fahren. Hab mich aber in Punkto Sitzposition sofort wohl gefühlt! Ich würde sogar zu nem 90 mm Vorbau tendieren, aber warten wir mal ab.

Montage war auch OK. Die Schaltung hat etwas Justage gebraucht und der Schaltzug hatte keine Endkappe, naja. 

Fahrt Ihr eigentlich den Lenker so breit wie er kommt (740 mm)? Ich bin echt nicht schmal aber mir ist das zu breit - selbst Türen werden damit eng. Da ich die Griffe eh getauscht hab (fahre seit Jahren Richey WCS) habe ich die Armaturen probehalber nach innen verschoben und bin kurz davor den Lenker um 3.5 cm links und rechts zu kürzen.


----------



## FFox80 (8. Juni 2019)

bodnsay schrieb:


> So, wen es interessiert.
> Mein Jealous 8.0 CF 2019 in 20" ist nun da.
> Aus dem Karton heraus ohne Verpackung und ohne Pedale direkt an die Waage: 9,57 kg. Da machen die 2 Rahmengrößen zur Referenz nicht viel aus (9,2kg lt HP).
> 
> ...



Bei mir gingen die Griffe recht problemlos runter. Ich hab Sie erst am Lenkerende (die letzten 4 cm) durch kräftiges Anpacken und drehen gelockert und dann unter der Einwirkung von Kraftausdrücken mit hin und her drehen abgezogen. Das ging schadlos.


----------



## Mibra (8. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mir nen anderen Lenker angebaut. Fahre mittlerweile 760 da ich am Enduro 800 fahre ist der Unterschied wesentlich angenehmer!


----------



## FFox80 (8. Juni 2019)

Mibra schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen anderen Lenker angebaut. Fahre mittlerweile 760 da ich am Enduro 800 fahre ist der Unterschied wesentlich angenehmer!


Meine Frage ging mehr in die andere Richtung ... schmalere Lenker als 700 mm gibt es ja kaum noch.


----------



## bodnsay (10. Juni 2019)

Hat jemand von euch was zum schutz des rahmens bei kettenabwurf vorne gemacht bzw. hat eine gute Idee (außer 3M Folie?)


----------



## raoulmduke (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein neues Hardtail aufbauen und bin auf der Suche nach einem Carbonrahmen bei dem Radon Jealous Lite 2x in 18 Zoll hängengeblieben, welcher mir gut gefällt.
Leider sind die Infos auf der Homepage spärlich, vielleicht kann mit jemand mit dem Rahmen ein paar Fragen beantworten.
Ich würde gerne die Bremsleitung und den Zug für die Sattelstütze durch die Führung für den Umwerfer ziehen, ist das überhaupt möglich?

Ich würde den Rahmen gern mit der Fox 34 120mm (die hab ich nämlich hier noch liegen) fahren, das dürfte denke ich noch gehen, oder?

Ich würde das Bike gern in schwarz Orange aufbauen. Sind die Decals nur geklebt oder lackiert, sodass ich überlackieren muss?


Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## martin_1982 (11. Juni 2019)

Grüß Euch!
Fährt jemand von euch ein Jealous AL in 27,05“ und mag vielleicht Bilder einstellen?
Wenn jemand ein 27,5er fährt, warum die kleinere Variante und nicht das 29er?


----------



## martin_1982 (16. Juni 2019)

Fährt echt niemand ein Jealous AL in 27,5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## British Bulldog (16. Juni 2019)

Moin,
Rahmen gestern erhalten (Jealous Lite 2x),
brauche eine alternative zum momentan nicht lieferbaren Acros Steuersatz.
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Nairolf83 (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen!

Fahre ein Jealous Al 10.0. Inzwischen gerade 4 Monate alt und 450km drauf gefahren.
Heute bei meiner Tour: Nach 60km rutscht der Antrieb voll durch!
Hat sich auf der Tour nicht beheben lassen, also mit dem Auto wieder nach Hause.
Scheint der DT Swiss Freilauf zu sein. Ein Ratchet mit 18 Zähnen. Unter "Belastung" rutscht scheinbar die Sperrverzahnung einfach durch.
Sonst ist aber absolut kein Verschleiß an den den Zahnrädern erkennbar. Nur in der Verzahnung des Freilaufs ist an den Flanken der Zähne einseitig ein minimaler Verschleiß sichtbar. Aber nach der Laufleistung!??????????
Nach Säuberung, Fettung mit DT Swiss Fett (ob das wirklich den Unterschied macht!??) und garantiert richtigem Zusammenbau, hat sich nichts verändert. Der Antrieb rutscht durch.
Bin etwas ratlos..... Morgen mal bei Radon reklamieren. Aber ist das Problem bekannt???????
Danke für eure Meiung und Hilfe


----------



## raoulmduke (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, welche Schraubengröße für die Halterungen des Bremszuges am Carbon Rahmen verwendet werden? Die Ösen waren dabei aber die Schrauben nicht?!


----------



## CedGauche (24. Juni 2019)

Moin,

bei meinem Jealous AL 8.0 springen in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer die Zuganschläge aus dem Rahmen am Tretlager und auch oben, z.B. hier:


Problem ist dann auch, dass die Schaltung dann nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, da sich dadurch auch minimal die Zugspannung ändern, vor allem wenn es unten am Tretlager rauspringt.

Ich habe beim Bike Discount 2 neue Zugendkappen bestellt (https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...imkJLwfJA6b7SZwROa8yzV3ieK9Ta59fXBsZc9uiKGFYs). Dabei muss man aber auch beide Schaltzüge neu wechseln. Das habe ich habe am Wochenende hinter mir, aber oben schließen die Kappen dennoch nicht bündig ab. Dort ist eine kleine Schraube, aber ich möchte diese nicht anknallen, sonst bricht es und rutscht das Gegenstück in den Rahmen.

Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## august11 (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Jealous CF zu kaufen. Allerding gefallen mir die Radon Schriftzüge am Unterrohr gar nicht. Ich würde gern feinere, bzw. schmaler Aufkleber anfertigen und aufbringen.
Sind die werksseitigen Schritzüge lackiert oder aufgeklebt? Lassen sie sich problemlos entfernen?
Vielleicht hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht.

Danke!


----------



## Spessartrider (28. Juni 2019)

Liegen unter Lack !
Habe ein 2017er Modell - da ist das ganze dezenter in schwarz - fällt kaum auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (28. Juni 2019)

hab jetzt auch eins...





Jealous CF 9.0 S.E. (Sini Edition )

Sini-Edition: Titanschrauben an Bremsscheiben und Sätteln, Aluschrauben am Flaschenhalter und Ahead-Kappe (getauscht gegen neongelbe), Ergon-Griffe, SLR Kit Carbonio, Storm SL Scheiben, tubeless, XTR-Pedale (970er), Sattelklemme Trickstuff
mit allem, was fest dran ist (Flaschenhalter, Tachohalter,...) 9,42 kg.

ca. 9,1 kg sind noch problemlos möglich (leichtere Kassette (X0) und leichtere Reifen (Conti RaceSport), evtl. auch leichterer Lenker (Syntace mit 12° Biegung - kämpfe gerade noch mit der mir zu geringen Biegung des Newmen. Vorbau ist schon der SL mit Titanschrauben. 
sub 9 dürfte aber ohne Funktions- und Stabilitätseinbußen sehr teuer werden 

Rädchen macht auf jeden Fall ne Menge Freude - einen Marathon hat es bereits hinter sich, am Sonntag geht's an den Rursee!


----------



## raoulmduke (1. Juli 2019)

raoulmduke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand, welche Schraubengröße für die Halterungen des Bremszuges am Carbon Rahmen verwendet werden? Die Ösen waren dabei aber die Schrauben nicht?!



Hat keiner die Schraubengröße??


----------



## Spessartrider (1. Juli 2019)

Da passen normale Flaschenhalterschrauben M 5 X 12 mm
Gibt da schöne aus ALU mit breitem Kopf... (von CarbonTi)
..ist eine Frage.... was will ich ausgeben...


----------



## raoulmduke (1. Juli 2019)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Da passen normale Flaschenhalterschrauben M 5 X 12 mm
> Gibt da schöne aus ALU mit breitem Kopf... (von CarbonTi)
> ..ist eine Frage.... was will ich ausgeben...


Danke


----------



## Spessartrider (1. Juli 2019)

Servus  !
Die Leitungen fangen an zu knarzen (insbesondere die letzte Öse am Steuerrohr) - habe zwischen die Enden der Plastikösen je eine ALU Unterlegscheibe gepackt...
...dann hat der Zug leichte Bewegungsfreiheit und NIX knarzt mehr 

Happy Trails....


----------



## bobbycar (2. Juli 2019)

Moin. 
Hab ein 2017er Modell mit Turbinekurbel. Obwohl noch einigermaßen in Schuss, wollt ich den Antrieb wechseln. 
Aber ich bekomme das Cinchkettenblatt ums Ver... nicht ab. Hatte jemand ähnliche Probleme? Ich befürchte, dass es ursprünglich nicht annähernd mit 40NM, sondern gefühlt doppelt so viel drangeknallt wurde. Oder das System nen Defekt hat.
Über nen Tipp wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## AMSel130 (3. Juli 2019)

Also wenn das Werkzeug noch greift würde ich nen größeren Hebel vorschlagen. Wenn der Schlüssel schon durchrutscht Hammer und Meißel.


----------



## raoulmduke (3. Juli 2019)

Meins wird heute auch endlich fertig.
Lenker und Bremsen wurden eben geliefert  
Danke übrigens an *tempest-boy *für den Tipp mit dem Gabelkonus, sitzt bei mir auch sehr gut und bündig


----------



## bobbycar (3. Juli 2019)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Also wenn das Werkzeug noch greift würde ich nen größeren Hebel vorschlagen. Wenn der Schlüssel schon durchrutscht Hammer und Meißel.


Danke; Hebel war schon maximal, hab aber den Lockring mit etwas mehr externer Gewalt losgekommen. Puh!


----------



## raoulmduke (4. Juli 2019)

Endlich fertig geworden 9,8kg (bis auf wenigen Feinheiten wir orange Bremszüge und Dropper Post  )
Fährt sich einfach traumhaft das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2019)

Nairolf83 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Fahre ein Jealous Al 10.0. Inzwischen gerade 4 Monate alt und 450km drauf gefahren.
> Heute bei meiner Tour: Nach 60km rutscht der Antrieb voll durch!
> ...



Was wiegt Dein Rad ? Danke.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Feder vom Ratchet niht genug Druck hat.


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2019)

FFox80 schrieb:


> Meines ist auch da! Es ist das Jealous 10.0 CF in 20" geworden.
> 
> Leider bin ich durch Allergien grad ausgebremst und konnte nicht viel mehr als ne kleine Einstellungsrunde ums Haus fahren. Hab mich aber in Punkto Sitzposition sofort wohl gefühlt! Ich würde sogar zu nem 90 mm Vorbau tendieren, aber warten wir mal ab.
> 
> ...



Was hat es aus dem Karton heraus gewogen ? Danke.


----------



## FFox80 (15. Juli 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Was hat es aus dem Karton heraus gewogen ? Danke.


Ca. 8.9kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## tempest-boy (16. Juli 2019)

Ersten Härtetest letzten Samstag mit Bravour gemeistert.. keine technischen Probleme und es fuhr sich sogar in den anspruchsvollen Abfahrten (für einen Ostseeküstenbewohner) erstaunlich sicher...


----------



## CallistoX (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen seit 3Tagen in meinem Besitz. Erstmal rote Ringe gedruckt für die Bremssättel um bißchen mehr Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen. Könnt ihr mir sagen was man in die zwei Löcher hinter der Kurbel für Zubehör dran Schrauben kann? 









Gruß Calli


----------



## Banana Joe (21. Juli 2019)

Du kannst da nen Umwerfer anbauen und 2 Fach fahren. Beim CF Jealous gibt es ja auch eine Version die man 2 Fach fahren kann.

Oder meintest du was man dort alternativ anschrauben kann? Wie zb. eine Kettenführung?


----------



## CallistoX (21. Juli 2019)

Kann man da auch so eine Ketten Führung dran machen? Sowas in der Art und wenn ja welche passt denn dann.


----------



## Banana Joe (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit Freitag bin ich nun auch Besitzer einen Jealous 8.0.

Die erste Testfahrt ist schon absolviert, fährt sich wirklich sehr gut. In allen Belangen besser als mein altes Black Sin.

Ich hatte Befürchtungen bezüglich der Vormontage seitens Radon. Habe nochmal alles kontrolliert, außer verdrehte Züge der Schaltung und
Bremse scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein.

Die nächsten Schritte:

Schläuche raus und auf Tubeless umbauen, dachte erst das die Laufräder nen Schlag haben, scheinen aber die Reifen zu sein. Ich hoffe daruf das es Tubeless besser wird.
Neue Griffe, diese Radon Race Griffe sagen mit persönlich nicht zu. Die verschiedenen orange Töne matchen auch nicht wirklich.
Die MT5 Trail fliegt sofort runter und steht ab sofort im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf ->
   Ich bin Shimano Fan daher kommt wohl eine XT ans Bike.

Bis jetzt absolut zufrieden mit dem Jealous, den Preis aktuell finde ich auch vertretbar wenn ich das mit den 2000€ des Black Sin´s damals vergleiche.


----------



## Donstephano (1. August 2019)

Servus zusammen,

benötige mal euren Rat/Kaufberatung. Würd mir gern ein Hardtail zulegen, in Betracht kommen Cragger und Jelaous. Ich hab noch ein Enduro mit 160/160 mm für alles (Trails/Enduro/Park). Fahren will ich mit dem Hardtail auch mal gemütlich auf Asphalt, ab und an auch mal Feldwege oder leichtes Gelände. Für grobes Geballer wird das Enduro herangezogen. Das Hardtail soll also meinen Fahrbereich maximal erweitern. Daher stelle ich mir die Frage, ob das Cragger nicht zu nah an meinem Enduro ist? Damit könnte ich ja dann auch ins gröbere Gelände, fährt aber weniger effizient auf Asphalt/ Feldwegen. Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. August 2019)

Donstephano schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> benötige mal euren Rat/Kaufberatung. Würd mir gern ein Hardtail zulegen, in Betracht kommen Cragger und Jelaous. Ich hab noch ein Enduro mit 160/160 mm für alles (Trails/Enduro/Park). Fahren will ich mit dem Hardtail auch mal gemütlich auf Asphalt, ab und an auch mal Feldwege oder leichtes Gelände. Für grobes Geballer wird das Enduro herangezogen. Das Hardtail soll also meinen Fahrbereich maximal erweitern. Daher stelle ich mir die Frage, ob das Cragger nicht zu nah an meinem Enduro ist? Damit könnte ich ja dann auch ins gröbere Gelände, fährt aber weniger effizient auf Asphalt/ Feldwegen. Wie denkt ihr darüber?




Alles was du sagst! Das Jealous wäre die maximale Erweiterung deines Spektrums. Schau dir doch mal das JEALOUS AL 10.0 an.


----------



## Donstephano (2. August 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Alles was du sagst! Das Jealous wäre die maximale Erweiterung deines Spektrums. Schau dir doch mal das JEALOUS AL 10.0 an.



Hi,

vielen Dank! Das Rad schaut gut aus! Wie sieht es mit der richtigen Größe aus? Bin 1,92 bei SL 90 cm und 100 kg. Wäre der Carbonrahmen hier nicht besser, da steifer? Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? Finde das Rad von den Maßen schon recht kompakt

LG Stephan


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. August 2019)

Wir würden Dir 22" empfehlen.


----------



## Banana Joe (3. August 2019)

Gestern wollte ich mal "schnell" auf Tubeless umrüsten. Die Newmen Felgen eignen sich ja wunderbar dafür.

Doch dann die Überraschung, ein geklebtes Felgenband aus Gewebe. Schief aufgeklebt, undicht und das Loch für das Ventil ebenfalls riesig eingeschnitten und niemals dicht zu bekommen. Das gleiche wie bei einem Kumpel und seinem Swoop, ebenfalls mit Newmen LRS.





@Radon-Bikes wenn ihr das Bike nicht tubless ready verkauft, dann bitte nutzt doch ein normales Felgenband. Oder aber klebt das Band direkt richtig ein.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. August 2019)

Das Problem ist, dass NewMen die Laufräder ohne richtiges Tubeless-Felgenband ausliefert und wir die Laufräder so bekommen...


----------



## Banana Joe (5. August 2019)

Newmen @MG liefert euch die Laufräder so? Ist doch bestimmt nur ne Abstimmung, der Kunde hätte sicher mehr von einem normalen Felgenband. Da ich es wusste konnte ich das Band noch relativ gut abziehen. Kommt es aber mit Dichtmilch in Berührung kann das ne Sauerei beim Abziehen geben. Sollte auch nur als konstruktive Kritik gelten. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (25. August 2019)

Kurze Frage da ich auf den 31 Seiten nichts dazu gefunden habe. Darf man beim Jelous 180mm hinten fahren? Wiege 90 KG und hatte bisher 180/203 vorne und 180 hinten.

Gruß


----------



## sinux (26. August 2019)

CF oder AL?
In der Vergangenheit waren Radon HT (außer Cragger) m.W. auf 160mm beschränkt.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (26. August 2019)

AL.
Ich habe das auch noch in Erinnerung, damals gab es auf der Seite aber nen expliziten Hinweis. Hab aber hoch und runter gesucht und nichts mehr zu dem Thema gefunden.


----------



## AMSel130 (26. August 2019)

Hier gabs mal einen Kilometer langen thread darüber ob diese Beschränkungen Sinn machen oder nicht. Selbst wenn du 180mm verbaust und doch irgendwas sein sollte (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) wird es keiner Erfahrung wenn du zurück baust. Außer die von Radon lesen es hier ubd können deinen Account zu dir zurück verfolgen


----------



## JanEk90 (26. August 2019)

Denke auch nicht, dass ein Upgrade bzgl der Scheibengröße ursächlich für Probleme werden sollte. 
Habe bisher immer auf 203/180 erhöht, nur beim Jealous werde ich es trotz 90kg Eigengewicht keine Änderung vornehmen.


----------



## AMSel130 (27. August 2019)

JanEk90 schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht, dass ein Upgrade bzgl der Scheibengröße ursächlich für Probleme werden sollte.
> Habe bisher immer auf 203/180 erhöht, nur beim Jealous werde ich es trotz 90kg Eigengewicht keine Änderung vornehmen.


Ich wieg ähnlich viel wie du und glaube dass größere Scheiben hinten nicht viel mehr Bremswirkung bringen würden. Durch den steifen hinterbau und die xc Reifen fehlt es hinten einfach an grip. Ich bin allerdings wirklich am überlegen virne 203er zu montieren


----------



## -Robert- (1. September 2019)

Hi!

Interessiere mich auch für ein Jealous 8.0 und habe ein paar Fragen:



> Bei den Einstiegsmodellen kommt ein leicht verändertes Carbon Lay-up zum Einsatz, das zu einem günstigeren Verkaufspreis führt. Gleichzeitig ist der Rahmen dieser Modelle auf Schaltgruppen mit zwei Kettenblättern ausgelegt.


 
Tja, und was ist jetzt das 8.0? Ist 1x verbaut, aber trotzdem ein Einstiegsmodell und evtl 2x tauglich?

Nächste Frage: MT Trail Custom: MT7/8 Geber oder doch nur MT4/5? Teilweise erahne ich das charakteristische Alu-Bauteil der höherwertigen Hebel, oben steht MT5 und die Fotos lassen einen schwarzen MT5 Sattel erahnen (wobei die wieder gleich wären).

Ach so: ist der Newmen LRS Generation 1 oder 2? Nabenspiel einstellbar?

Ahnt jemand ob es wohl noch mal ne Aktion auf reduzierte Bikes geben wird? Also ne weitere Reduktion (mit dem Risiko keins mehr zu kriegen).

Grüße
Robert


----------



## sinux (2. September 2019)

Fahre das 2018er 8.0
MT Trail Custom heißt bei Radon MT4/MT5 (komplett mit Hebel und Sattel)
Rahmen ist die 2x Variante, der leichte,  also nur einfach bestückbar.
LRS kann ich nix zu sagen.
Ggf. kann es lohnen in Bonn vorbeizuschauen - da gibt es schonmal extra Prozente. Ich habe Anfang Oktober 2018 das letzte in meiner Größe mit 20% Nachlass ergattert. Ist halt ein bisschen Pokern.


----------



## -Robert- (2. September 2019)

sinux schrieb:


> MT Trail Custom heißt bei Radon MT4/MT5 (komplett mit Hebel und Sattel)
> Rahmen ist die 2x Variante, der leichte,  also nur einfach bestückbar.



Hallo @sinux,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Bei dem Hebel bin ich halt nicht sicher, auf dem Bild in #760 von @Banana Joe ist imho der Hebel von der MT6/7/8 (silbernes "Alu-Dreieck") zu erkennen, der für mich schon ein Pluspunkt wäre.

Beim Rahmen verwirrst du mich etwas: Mein Verständnis war: 2-fach (2x) nur am etwas schwereren Rahmen möglich.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## sinux (2. September 2019)

2x = Carbon lite (nur einfach) = 890gr in M
Du kannst eigentlich alle Details ganz gut hier sehen





						JEALOUS 8.0 2019 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de
				




--> Detailbilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege09 (3. September 2019)

Hat schon jemand weitere Informationen zum Jealous CF2020? Gibt es einen neuen Rahmen/einen Nachfolger?
Bislang sind ja nur die AL Bikes für 2020 online.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. September 2019)

Wir werden das Jealous CF voraussichtlich im Oktober präsentieren.


----------



## RoseRenner (15. September 2019)

Guten Abend, 
gestern hatte ich Gelegenheit, beim testRide auf einem Jealous 20` probezufahren.
Schon länger habe ich das Carbon 7.0 im Auge, schon einfach wg. 2 x 11 und der genialen Ausstattung.
Wie immer das Problem der Rahmengröße, das ich auch bei Test nicht ausräumen konnte.
Auf 20`gefahren, auf 18'gesessen - schwer zu sagen, wo ich mich wohler gefühlt habe.
Eigentlich mag ich es gestreckt, aber die E... am Oberrohr quetschen und Probleme mit Auszug der Sattelstütze sprechen dagegen.
Bin eher Genuß-/Tourenfahrer und steige (leider) grosszügig ab, wenns heikel wird.
Größe 180, Schrittlänge 84 cm (85 - dann klemmt die Waage maximal oben).
Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen - 18 oder 20 Zoll?
Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## FFox80 (15. September 2019)

RoseRenner schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> gestern hatte ich Gelegenheit, beim testRide auf einem Jealous 20` probezufahren.
> Schon länger habe ich das Carbon 7.0 im Auge, schon einfach wg. 2 x 11 und der genialen Ausstattung.
> Wie immer das Problem der Rahmengröße, das ich auch bei Test nicht ausräumen konnte.
> ...


Ich habe mich für das CF in L (20") entschieden (bei 178 cm und Schrittlänge von 82-83 cm). Ich bin sehr glücklich mit der gestreckteren Position. Mein voriges Rad war aber noch extremer. Am am Oberrohr ist es weder luftig noch zu eng. Gequetscht habe ich mir noch nichts.


----------



## skimuku (16. September 2019)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> So endlich fertig ... mit dem extralite gabelkonus sieht das ganze auch endlich ordentlich aus und sitzt bombe...
> 9,55 kg mit pedale und Milch fahrfertig...
> Das WE erstmal in den Wald



wie hast du den Spalt zwischen Gabel und Steuerrohr beseitigt? Schaut gut aus!


----------



## tempest-boy (17. September 2019)

Hi... habe den gabelkonus von extralight (erhältlich bei r2-bikes.de) verwendet... dieser konus ist nur galb so hoch bei gleichem winkel... hält bombenfest und passt perfekt  renn erprobt bei 80kg fahrer gewicht ... bei einem so schönen rahmen konnte ich den riesen spalt optisch und pflegerisch einfach nicht ertragen ...


----------



## maik76 (18. September 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
habe mir das Rahmenset bestellt und freu mich schon auf den Aufbau. Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen welches Gewinde die Steckachse hinten hat? Ist ja leider keine dabei. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## sinux (18. September 2019)

maik76 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> habe mir das Rahmenset bestellt und freu mich schon auf den Aufbau. Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen welches Gewinde die Steckachse hinten hat? Ist ja leider keine dabei.
> 
> Gruß Maik




Du brauchst eine X-12 Boost Achse 12x148

z.B. https://www.syntace.com/de_DE/produ...r-ersatzteile/636/x-12-steckachse-148mm-boost

Gibt's auch von vielen anderen Herstellern.....


----------



## maik76 (18. September 2019)

Das ist mir klar. Aber welche Steigung hat das Gewinde? E-Trhu? X12 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoseRenner (18. September 2019)

FFox80 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für das CF in L (20") entschieden (bei 178 cm und Schrittlänge von 82-83 cm). Ich bin sehr glücklich mit der gestreckteren Position. Mein voriges Rad war aber noch extremer. Am am Oberrohr ist es weder luftig noch zu eng. Gequetscht habe ich mir noch nichts.



Danke für Deine Antwort!
Vielleicht haben noch ein paar andere Vorschläge?


----------



## skimuku (19. September 2019)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Hi... habe den gabelkonus von extralight (erhältlich bei r2-bikes.de) verwendet... dieser konus ist nur galb so hoch bei gleichem winkel... hält bombenfest und passt perfekt  renn erprobt bei 80kg fahrer gewicht ... bei einem so schönen rahmen konnte ich den riesen spalt optisch und pflegerisch einfach nicht ertragen ...


ok werde ich auch wechseln. Welchen extralight hast du genommen den silbern oder den roten für tapered? passen sollten ja beide?


----------



## LuttiX (19. September 2019)

maik76 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> habe mir das Rahmenset bestellt und freu mich schon auf den Aufbau. Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen welches Gewinde die Steckachse hinten hat? Ist ja leider keine dabei.
> 
> Gruß Maik


 
Welches Rahmenset hast Du bestellt? Ist doch nur noch der CF 2x in 22" lieferbar, oder?


----------



## tempest-boy (19. September 2019)

Habe den silbernen Konus genommen  ( SS ultrabottom 1,5" für 12€)


----------



## maik76 (20. September 2019)

Ja, ist der 22 Zoll Rahmen. Gestern angekommen. Leider fehlen einige Kleinteile wie Zuganschläge und Blindstopfen.


----------



## kneeslyder (20. September 2019)

Hi Leute hab mir letzten Samstag da AL 9.0 geholt und bin bis jetzt SUPER zufrieden.Das Ding geht wie ein Strassenrad.
Meine Durschnitt  liegt zur Zeit bei 15,5-20km/h (vorher 13-15 mit Liteville Fully) 
Habe 22" gewält und sitze richtig im Bike drin (190cm-86kg)Wer von euch hat sich schon für dieses Rad entschieden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik76 (22. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
beim Aufbau meines Jealous kommen immer mehr fehlende Teile zum Vorschein. Von der Kettenstreben zum Schaltwerk fehlt auch der Zuganschlag. Kann mir mal einer ein Foto schicken, wie das auszusehen hat? Werde Montag erst mal mit Bike Discount sprechen. 
Nervt.

Gruß Maik


----------



## LuttiX (23. September 2019)

maik76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> beim Aufbau meines Jealous kommen immer mehr fehlende Teile zum Vorschein. Von der Kettenstreben zum Schaltwerk fehlt auch der Zuganschlag. Kann mir mal einer ein Foto schicken, wie das auszusehen hat? Werde Montag erst mal mit Bike Discount sprechen.
> Nervt.
> 
> Gruß Maik



Was für ein Zuganschlag? An der Kettenstrebe hinten ist eine einfache Gummitülle eingesetzt, kein Anschlag oder so. Die Gummitüllen sowie Blindstopfen kannst Du nachkaufen. Wäre natürlich schon schön, wenn die Dinger beim Rahmenset bereits dabei wären. Kostet ja nun wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## maik76 (23. September 2019)

Ah, also wird eine Aussenhülle komplett durch den Rahmen verlegt?!


----------



## LuttiX (23. September 2019)

maik76 schrieb:


> Ah, also wird eine Aussenhülle komplett durch den Rahmen verlegt?!


 
Zumindest für das Schaltwerk. Der Zug für den Umwerfer war in der Tat mit Anschlägen, sprich Hülle aussen und im Rahmen nur der Zug ohne Hülle.


----------



## maik76 (23. September 2019)

Ok, jetzt hab ich das Prinzip verstanden. Nach kurzem Telefonat mit BD bekomme ich nun auch unkompliziert die fehlenden Anschläge und Abdeckungen.


----------



## oachkatzlschwaf (1. Oktober 2019)

Hi Leute,

bin hier schon einige Zeit Mitleser. Dieses Forum hat mich immerhin auch dazu bewogen ein Radon-Bike zu kaufen 

Vor Kurzem ist dann mein neues *Jealous 9.0* bekommen. Cooles Teil. Naja, soweit ich das nach ca. 5km beurteilten kann. Leider sind bei mir einige Mängel aufgetreten.

*Mangel 1:*
Kleiner Lackabplatzer am Rahmen. Nicht schlimm und auch nicht sicherheitsrelevant. _Ich kann damit leben. Schaut nach den ersten Steinschlägen sowieso so aus._

*Mangel 2:*
Die Bremsleitung wurde nicht richtig verlegt. Kann passieren. _Habe das Problem selbst behoben. _

*Mangel 3:*
Die versprochen tubeless-Ventile wurden nicht mitgeliefert. _Wurden aber nachgeliefert._

*Mangel 4:*
Die Schaltung war nicht richtig eingestellt. _Habe ich machen lassen._

*Mangel 5:*
Hinterbremse nicht entlüftet. _Hab ich auch selbst behoben -> die MT8 funktioniert nun bestens. _

Ich habe mich für alle Mängel zusammen mit 50 Euro abspeißen lassen (25 Euro sind für den Magura Service Kit  zum Entlüften drauf gegangen). Naja, ich wollte das Bike nicht nochmal durch halb Europa schicken. Zumindest war der Support flott beim Antworten.

Immerhin sind dann sind die versprochenen Tubeless Ventile nachgeliefert worden und ich habe sie sofort eingebaut. Dann ging es munter weiter.

*Mangel 6:*
Loch im Vorderreifen genau mittig am Mantel. Die Tubeless-Milch schafft es nicht das System dicht zu halten.

*Mangel 7:*
Exakt der selbe "Zauber" am Hinterreifen.

@Radon-Bikes: Gibt es öfters Probleme mit den Schwalbe Reifen? Scheint mir ein systematisches Problem zu sein. Ich habe die Reklamation bereits per E-Mail gestartet. 

Hat oder hatte jemand von euch ähnliche Problem mit den Schwalben?

Ich bin mittlerweile wirklich sauer und überlege das Bike wieder zurückzusenden.

Beste Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## M.Kranz (10. Oktober 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir werden das Jealous CF voraussichtlich im Oktober präsentieren.



Gibt es hierzu vielleicht schon ein Update oder eine Bestätigung?


----------



## LuttiX (11. Oktober 2019)

M.Kranz schrieb:


> Gibt es hierzu vielleicht schon ein Update oder eine Bestätigung?



Hatte vor Monaten Email Kontakt mit Radon, bzgl. "wann 1x CF Rahmen wieder verfügbar sind". Daraufhin wurde mir ebenfalls mitgeteilt, dass ein neues Jealous CF + Rahmenset im Oktober vorgestellt wird. Denke da wird demnächst was kommen. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr, sehr gespannt  Ich wäre natürlich im Dilemma, wenn zudem noch ein XC Fully kommen würde... ;-)


----------



## M.Kranz (11. Oktober 2019)

Genau in dem Dilemma stecke ich auch...wobei das XC Fully dann ein Canyon Lux wäre, welches seit gestern neu auf dem Markt und wieder sehr gut nachgefragt ist.
Aber hier geht es ja um Radon  
Heimlich still und leise > https://www.radon-bikes.de/en/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/jealous-60-2020/
Ich hoffe weitere Modelle folgen zeitnah.


----------



## Baumarktpflanze (12. Oktober 2019)

Wie findet ihr das "JEALOUS AL 9.0 2X11 ? Gibt es im Sale für knapp 1300 - schon einige Zeit.





						Radon Jealous AL 9.0 2x11 kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Kein Anstieg zu steil, kein Trail zu schnell. Das JEALOUS AL 9.0 2x11 bietet Dir eine große Bandbreite auf XC-Touren mit seiner 2-fach Shimano XT Schaltung und 11-fach-Kassette.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Warum geht es nicht weg? Wo ist der Haken?

Sieht zwar in dem Schwarz mit dem grünen Radon Schriftzug kacke aus, aber die Technik scheint ok zu sein.

Ich würds ja gern probefahren, aber weis nicht wo.
Gibts hier in Nähe Stuttgart einen Radon Händler/Verleiher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (14. Oktober 2019)

Baumarktpflanze schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das "JEALOUS AL 9.0 2X11 ? Gibt es im Sale für knapp 1300 - schon einige Zeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denke auch, dass die Farbgebung nicht so ideal ist. Klar, Technik ist in Ordnung. Dazu noch reduziert. 

Es gibt Radon Servicepartner, zu denen das Rad geschickt wird zwecks Endmontage, Kundendienst, usw. Glaube jedoch nicht, dass diese Partner Radonbikes auf Lager haben und/oder zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen. Da musst Du sicherlich direkt zu BD nach Bonn fahren oder jemanden finden, der ein Jealous AL in Deiner Größe hat u. Dich ne Runde drehen lässt.  

Oder Du bestellst einfach das Bike - die Chance, dass es Dir nicht zusagt, wird eher gering sein ;-)


----------



## Edwindergrosse (17. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

ich fahre seit einem halben Jahr das Jealous 10.0 (2019) und bin super zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich auf holprigem Untergrund ein sehr nerviges Klackern. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es der innenverlegte Schaltzug ist. Wenn ich dort am Schaltzug wackele, wo er hinten aus dem Rahmen wieder raus kommt, entsteht genau das gleiche Geräusch.  Man fühlt auch, wie der innen gegen den Rahmen schlägt (denke ich  ).

Daher habe ich mich hier etwas belesen und bin auf das Capgo Noise Protection (https://www.bike-components.de/de/c...toffhuelle-fuer-Schaltzugaussenhuelle-p60381/) gekommen und habe es bestellt.

Nun wollte ich es gestern einbauen. Von hinten einfädeln wird nichts; die Öffnung in den Rahmen ist viel zu klein...
Wenn ich es von vorne auf die Außenhülle vom Schaltzug schiebe (wo die Rahmenöffnung großzügig ist), dann bekomme ich diese Schutzhülle etwa 20 oder 30 cm weit in den Rahmen rein (völlig problemlos!).
Dann geht es auf einmal nicht weiter. Es fühlt sich wie ein Hinderniss an... Auch ziehen, rütteln und wackeln bringt da nichts mehr...

Ist denn der Schaltzug dort im Rahmen irgendwie zusätzlich geführt/festgemacht und scheitere ich an diesen Stellen? 

Daher...:

Hat jemand auch dieses Klappern?
Weiß jemand, wie die Schaltzugaußenhülle durch den Rahmen geht? Liegt die komplett lose drinnen und bin ich nur zu doof, oder ist die doch noch irgendwie fixiert, sodass ich die Schutzhülle garnicht drüberschieben kann?
Beste Grüße
Edwin


----------



## mizar (17. Oktober 2019)

Baumarktpflanze schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das "JEALOUS AL 9.0 2X11 ? Gibt es im Sale für knapp 1300 - schon einige Zeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und? gekauft?


Ich kann AL 9.0 2x11 2019 mir Rabatt für 1279 kaufen...
XT, Fox 32...






						Radon Jealous AL 9.0 2x11 kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Kein Anstieg zu steil, kein Trail zu schnell. Das JEALOUS AL 9.0 2x11 bietet Dir eine große Bandbreite auf XC-Touren mit seiner 2-fach Shimano XT Schaltung und 11-fach-Kassette.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Oder die 2020 mit Sram GX Eagle und Reba RL für 1500






						Radon Jealous AL 9.0 kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Unser Dauerbrenner JEALOUS AL 9.0 startet besser als je zuvor in das Modelljahr 2020. Wir haben die Grundzutaten belassen und nur Details verbessert.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




*Was denkt ihr??*


----------



## martin_1982 (17. Oktober 2019)

das 2019er hat deutlich bessere Bremsen, eine günstiger zu wartende Schaltung — die allerdings nicht mehr so modern ist.
Die Farbgebung ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## Baumarktpflanze (18. Oktober 2019)

mizar schrieb:


> Und? gekauft?
> 
> 
> Ich kann AL 9.0 2x11 2019 mir Rabatt für 1279 kaufen...
> ...


nein, mich hat dieses Testvideo abgeschreckt:


----------



## mizar (18. Oktober 2019)

Baumarktpflanze schrieb:


> nein, mich hat dieses Testvideo abgeschreckt:








						Radon Jealous AL 8.0 kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Das Einstiegsmodell JEALOUS AL 8.0 ist Dein optimaler Start in den Mountainbike-Sport: die leichte Rock Shox Judy Gold basiert auf einem komplett neuen Chassis und ist nun steifer und leichter als je zuvor.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Baumarktpflanze (18. Oktober 2019)

mizar schrieb:


> Radon Jealous AL 8.0 kaufen | Bike-Discount
> 
> 
> Das Einstiegsmodell JEALOUS AL 8.0 ist Dein optimaler Start in den Mountainbike-Sport: die leichte Rock Shox Judy Gold basiert auf einem komplett neuen Chassis und ist nun steifer und leichter als je zuvor.
> ...



?


----------



## mizar (18. Oktober 2019)

Baumarktpflanze schrieb:


> ?


Eine gute Alternative?


----------



## Baumarktpflanze (18. Oktober 2019)

mizar schrieb:


> Eine gute Alternative?



achso, danke.

Ich mag keine einfach-Antriebe. Daher eher nicht.
Werde wohl nächstes Jahr erst was unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_1982 (19. Oktober 2019)

Schau dir mal das Jealous 7.0 2019 an. 
leicht über Budget aber toll ausgestattet.


----------



## mizar (21. Oktober 2019)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Jealous 7.0 2019 an.
> leicht über Budget aber toll ausgestattet.



Carbon? 

oder...

Radon Jealous AL 8.0 - 1279€



oder



Giant Fathom 29er 1 GE (2018) für 1499€ mit lebenslange Garantie (nur Rahmen):









						Fathom 29er 1 GE (2018) |  XC Fahrrad | Giant Bicycles Österreich
					

With smooth-rolling 29er wheels and a lightweight hardtail frame, Fathom 29 keeps you balanced and in control on all types of XC terrain. Built on an ALUXX SL-grade aluminum frame, it features relaxed geometry that, whe...




					www.giant-bicycles.com
				




Rahmen    ALUXX SL-Grade Aluminum
Gabel    RockShox Reba RL, Remote Lockout 100mm, Tapered, Boost, Maxle QR
Lenker    Giant Connect Trail, 780mm x 31.8mm
Vorbau    Giant Connect, 8 Degree
Sattelstütze    Giant Connect, 30.9x400mm
Sattel    Giant Contact (Neutral)
Schalthebel    SRAM GX Eagle, 1x12
Schaltwerk    SRAM GX Eagle, 1x12
Bremsen SRAM Level TL [F] 180mm [R] 160mm, Hydraulic Disc
Bremshebel    SRAM Level TL
Kasette    SRAM GX Eagle, 10-50t
Kette    SRAM GX
Kurbelsatz    SRAM GX Eagle 1200, 32t
Tretlager    SRAM GXP PressFit
Felgen    Giant XC-1 29 Wheelset, 29", Tubeless Ready, 21mm Inner Width
Naben    [F] Giant Tracker 15x110, Sealed Bearing [R] Giant Tracker Sport QR, Sealed Bearing
Speichen    [F] Giant Tracker 15x110, Sealed Bearing [R] Giant Tracker Sport QR, Sealed Bearing
Reifen Maxxis IKON 29x2.2 Folding, 60 TPI, TR/EXO, Tubeless


----------



## AMSel130 (5. November 2019)

Hi, ich habe gerade das DUB Tretlager an meine Jealous AL getauscht. Die Hülse die bei dem Lager dabei ist war original nicht verbaut und passt auch nicht durch den Rahmen. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, ist die Hülse ja nur für Wasser/Staubschutz. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Lager besser schützen kann ? Ich habe schon an Hohlraumwachs gedacht aber damit verstopft wahrscheinlich nur die Ablaufbohrung.


----------



## LuttiX (5. November 2019)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe gerade das DUB Tretlager an meine Jealous AL getauscht. Die Hülse die bei dem Lager dabei ist war original nicht verbaut und passt auch nicht durch den Rahmen. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, ist die Hülse ja nur für Wasser/Staubschutz. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Lager besser schützen kann ? Ich habe schon an Hohlraumwachs gedacht aber damit verstopft wahrscheinlich nur die Ablaufbohrung.



? Wieso passt die Hülse nicht durch den Rahmen? Die Lager sind doch vom Durchmesser größer als die Schale.


----------



## AMSel130 (5. November 2019)

LuttiX schrieb:


> ? Wieso passt die Hülse nicht durch den Rahmen? Die Lager sind doch vom Durchmesser größer als die Schale.


Die Lagersitze haben 41mm (wie die Lager auch) die Kunststoffhülse ist vom Durchmesser größer als das Tretlagergehäuse zwischen den Lagersitzen. Von der Funktion prinzipiell kein Problem. Die Hülse dient nicht als Spacer wie bei Naben oder so, sondern nur um die Lager zu schützen.


----------



## sinux (8. November 2019)

Nach 1500km war das Lager der Vorderradnabe (Newmen SL Gen1) ziemlich rauh und ruckelig im Lauf. Lager mit entsprechendem Werkzeug getauscht. Jetzt läuft es wieder wie Butter...... Beim Einbau des VR ins RAd immer schön das Lagerspiel einstellen. (s. Video von Newmen 



)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ham81 (28. November 2019)

@Radon-Bikes: wird es außer den bis dato gezeigten 2020 Modellen noch was geben ? Und wenn ja ab wann ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Dezember 2019)

ham81 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes: wird es außer den bis dato gezeigten 2020 Modellen noch was geben ? Und wenn ja ab wann ?



Ja es werden noch weitere 2020er Räder präsentiert und zwar bis etwa einschließlich März 2020. Die Produktzyklen sind nicht mehr ganz klar getrennt, so dass man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass alle neuen Räder an einem bestimmten Tag präsentiert werden.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (6. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Jealous AL 10.0HD, das Rad ist in 1A Zustand bei mir angekommen und sieht echt super aus.
Gewicht liegt mit Shimano PD-T8000 Pedalen in Rahmengröße L bei knapp unter 12 Kilo was auch mit den Daten auf der HP übereinstimmt.

Eine Frage habe ich noch: 
Was fahrt ihr für einen SAG vorne?
Laut HP hat die Gabel 110mm. Meine Standrohre sind jedoch 120mm lang und laut FOX HP gibt es die 34er auch gar nicht mit 110mm Hub. Ist das ein fehler auf der Radon HP?

Meine erste grobe Einstellung habe ich nun mal auf knapp 30mm im Stehen also 25 Prozent bei 120mm Federweg vorgenommen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Dezember 2019)

Hi Quicksilver86

Freut mich, dass dir das Rad gefällt und alles in bester Ordnung ist.
Die verbaute Gabel hat 110mm Federweg. 
Diese Version gibt es im Aftermarket so nicht zu kaufen, daher findest du sie auch nicht auf der FOX HP. 
Mit etwa 20 Prozent SAG bist du gut bedient, es ist aber dennoch alles eine persönliche Frage, daher einfach mal verschiedene Settings ausprobieren.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## bobbycar (6. Dezember 2019)

Erledigt


----------



## ham81 (7. Dezember 2019)

Wurde der Rahmen bei den 2020 Modellen upgedatet ? Die Bilder zeigen dass alle Leitungen nun durch den Rahmen gehen...


----------



## Quicksilver86 (7. Dezember 2019)

Bei meinem 2020er Alu sind die Leitungen außen verlegt.


----------



## AMSel130 (7. Dezember 2019)

Quicksilver86 schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2020er Alu sind die Leitungen außen verlegt.


Alle? Selbst beim 2019er war ja nur die Bremsleitung außen verlegt.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (7. Dezember 2019)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Alle? Selbst beim 2019er war ja nur die Bremsleitung außen verlegt.


Genau kann ich es jetzt nicht sagen.
Da bei mir 3 Leitungen verlegt sind (Dropper,Schaltung und Bremse) kann ich dir nur sagen das 2 davon auf jeden Fall außen verlegt sind.


----------



## AMSel130 (7. Dezember 2019)

Quicksilver86 schrieb:


> Genau kann ich es jetzt nicht sagen.
> Da bei mir 3 Leitungen verlegt sind (Dropper,Schaltung und Bremse) kann ich dir nur sagen das 2 davon auf jeden Fall außen verlegt sind.


Ja dropper ist bei mir nicht verbaut. Geht aber theoretisch auch innen. Rechts am oberrohr ist ja eine Öffnung. Nur ob es unten am tretlager vorbei geht ist die Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (9. Dezember 2019)

Die Leitung vom Dropper kommt doch unten am Tretlager am Blindstopfen des Jealous AL 2019 raus und wird dann zusammen mit der hinteren Bremsleitung nach vorne geführt.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (9. Dezember 2019)

Also ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut. Es geht nur der Schaltzug durch den Rahmen nach hinten. Dropper sowie hintere Bremse sind außen verlegt.


----------



## AMSel130 (9. Dezember 2019)

Kann man nicht die Leitung der Dropperstütze auch innen verlegen? Durchs Unterrohr wo beim 2x11 der Zug verläuft und dann ins Sattelrohr oder direkt durchs Tretlagergehäuse?


----------



## Quicksilver86 (9. Dezember 2019)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht die Leitung der Dropperstütze auch innen verlegen? Durchs Unterrohr wo beim 2x11 der Zug verläuft und dann ins Sattelrohr oder direkt durchs Tretlagergehäuse?


Ich denke das geht. Da der Zug für den Dropper ja eh unten am Tretlager nach Innen geht. Aber ob ich nun zwei Leitungen außen habe oder nur eine wäre mir nun egal. Vor allem da beide Leitungen zusammen nach hinten geführt werden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Dezember 2019)

Alle Leitungen laufen beim Jealous Carbon 2020 nun intern.


----------



## ham81 (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich meine beim CF. Hatte 2017 schon ein Jealous, dort waren, bis auf die hintere Bremsleitung, alle Leitungen innen verlegt. Bei den 2020er Modellen schaut es jetzt so aus, als ob die günstigere Rahmen Variante dies beibehält, das 9.0 und 10.0 laut Bilder aber einen neuen Leitungseingang auf der linken Seite bekommen haben, indem jetzt alle verschwinden, auch die Bremsleitung.


----------



## ham81 (9. Dezember 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Alle Leitungen laufen beim Jealous Carbon 2020 nun intern.


Danke, zu spät gesehen


----------



## Kraxler (9. Dezember 2019)

Leider habe ich kein Rad mit 2 x 12 XT Schaltung im Angebot gefunden. Ich hatte gehofft, dass das CF 2020  auch mit einer 2 x 12 Schaltung erhältlich ist.
Nun wird doch eine andere Marke!


----------



## Quicksilver86 (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage ans Radon-Team. 

Ist das Jealous Al eigentlich auch für einen Rollentrainer geeignet? Wenn ja mit oder ohne fixierung? Ich überlege mir einen für die Kalt/Nasse Jahreszeit anzuschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Dezember 2019)

Quicksilver86 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage ans Radon-Team.
> 
> Ist das Jealous Al eigentlich auch für einen Rollentrainer geeignet? Wenn ja mit oder ohne fixierung? Ich überlege mir einen für die Kalt/Nasse Jahreszeit anzuschaffen.




Hier kommt es eigentlich nur auf den Rollentrainer und die Kompatibilität mit Steckachsen an. Es gibt von einigen Anbietern Adapter für Steckachsen, so dass auch Räder wie das JEALOUS in gängige Rollentrainer passen.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (11. Dezember 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hier kommt es eigentlich nur auf den Rollentrainer und die Kompatibilität mit Steckachsen an. Es gibt von einigen Anbietern Adapter für Steckachsen, so dass auch Räder wie das JEALOUS in gängige Rollentrainer passen.



Okay das heißt der Rahmen ist dafür freigegeben? Das wäre natürlich gut


----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. Dezember 2019)

Neue , komplett interne Kabelführung ist klasse und Preis/Leistung auch absolut top ! Einzige was stört ist, dass es jeweils immer nur eine Farbe pro Modell gibt.


----------



## mofa75 (30. Dezember 2019)

Ja und die Farbe vom Jealous 8.0 2020 sieht mehr als bescheiden aus, einfach fürchterlich!!!


----------



## crymo99 (13. Januar 2020)

I like specs of Jealous 6.0 2020 but not like color combination very much. Are these strips colour painting or some decals which are removable ?


----------



## Bedi (18. Januar 2020)

Die Farbe beim Jealous 8.0 2020 sieht genial aus! 
Wie sieht es mit der Reifenbreite aus? Welchen Reifen können sinnvoll in diesem Rahmen gefahren werden?
Ich sage schon mal danke für die Info! 
Bedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TilmannG (2. Februar 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Alle Leitungen laufen beim Jealous Carbon 2020 nun intern.


Auf den aktuellen Fotos eurer Modelle 2020 (6.0, 7.0) läuft der Bremszug immer noch komplett außen.
Wie ist das nun?
Wie kann die Leitung einer dropper post verlegt werden?
Besteht noch die Möglichkeit einer Umwerfer-Montage mit Anlenkung von vorn?
Auch die Angaben zum Rahmen-Gewicht sind widersprüchlich: im Text ca 950gr, bei Ausstattung 1250gr.

Über eine schnelle Auskunft und präzise Angaben würde ich mich freuen. Möchte eigentlich für meine Frau eines der genannten Modelle kaufen.
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## Klein-Attitude (2. Februar 2020)

6 und 7 sind  noch "alte" Rahmen, man sieht auch noch die Öffnungen für dem Umwerfer, die Leitung für die Dropper wird parallel zur hinteren Bremsleitung gelegt und geht dann durch ein Loch in das Sattelrohr.


----------



## TilmannG (2. Februar 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Fluse83 (12. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Magura MT2-Bremsen am Jealous AL 9.0 2020? Man findet kaum Infos dazu. 
Bin eigentlich fast sowei mir das Rad zuzulegen, aber zögere noch wegen der Bremse...


----------



## AMSel130 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich habe die Bremse nach 100km gegen Shimano Deore getauscht. Druckpunkt Modulation und vorallem die Bremsleistung hat mir nicht gefallen. Magura braucht ja angeblich immer relativ lang zum einbremsen aber das war mir zu blöd. Die Magura habe ich zu einem guten Preis verkauft. Wenn du den Umbau selbst machen kannst ist es trotzdem noch ein sehr gutes Angebot.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Februar 2020)

Bremsen, egal von welchem Hersteller, sollten vernünftig und richtig eingebremst werden, sonst kann man auch keine Bremswirkung erwarten und über eine Bremse urteilen.


----------



## Fluse83 (12. Februar 2020)

Ok, danke! Probefahren würde ich sie dann wohl gezwungener Maßen einmal. Zur Not dann eben verkaufen und tauschen...


----------



## AMSel130 (12. Februar 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bremsen, egal von welchem Hersteller, sollten vernünftig und richtig eingebremst werden, sonst kann man auch keine Bremswirkung erwarten und über eine Bremse urteilen.


Ja seh ich auch so, nur bringen, nach meiener Erfahrung shimano, sram und formula bremsen schon nach wenigen gemäßigten Abfahrten annähernd volle Bremsleistung. Bei der MT2 hats einfach nur genervt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Februar 2020)

Eine Bremse sollte nicht bei gemäßigten Abfahrten eingebremst werden, da die Beläge auch hierbei schnell zu heiß werden und sich diese schon dabei verglasen können. 25 - 30 Mal auf eine Geschwindigkeit von etwa 20 - 25kmH beschleunigen und mit leichter Bremskraft auf unter 10 KmH verzögern. Dies gilt sowohl für die Vorderrad-, als auch die Hinterradbremse. Bei manchen Bremsen geht es schneller, bei anderen langsamer, bis die bestmögliche Verzögerung gegeben ist.


----------



## DogoArquentino (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
auf der Suche nach einem neuen HT-Rahmen bin ich natürlich über das Jealous gestolpert.Mein Problem ist,dass ich genau zwischen 20"-22" liege 1.91 cm/ 89 cm SL/ 62 cm AL.Es gibt ja die Formel,dass man bei Raceorientierter Fahrweise eher zum kleineren Rahmen greift.Ich habe allerdings Bedenken,dass der große Sattelstützen Auszug aufgrund meiner 98 kg zum nicht gut für den Rahmen sein könnten.Gibt es Jealous Fahrer mit ähnlichen Proportionen hier?Diese oder ähnliche Fragen wurden bestimmt schon in diesem Thread gestellt und beantwortet aber 35 Seiten....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluse83 (23. Februar 2020)

Stehe gerade vor dem selben Problem Habe vor einigen Tagen das Jealous AL 9.0 2020 gekauft. Ich bin 185 cm mit 89er SL. Der Größenrechner bei Radon schlug mir Gr. L/20“ vor. Die 400er
Sattelstütze lässt sich allerdings überhaupt nicht weit genug ausfahren für meine SL, wäre dabei etwa 1 cm über Limit. Der mitgelieferte Vorbau in 75 mm müsste für mich auch in einen 100er getauscht werden, ebenso die Sattelstütze in eine ohne Off Set (die Grundausstattung hat 20mm)
Werde das Rad in eine Nr. größer tauschen müssen.  Mit deiner Körpergröße wird dir L absolut nicht passen, denke ich.


----------



## DogoArquentino (23. Februar 2020)

Fluse83 schrieb:


> Stehe gerade vor dem selben Problem Habe vor einigen Tagen das Jealous AL 9.0 2020 gekauft. Ich bin 185 cm mit 89er SL. Der Größenrechner bei Radon schlug mir Gr. L/20“ vor. Die 400er
> Sattelstütze lässt sich allerdings überhaupt nicht weit genug ausfahren für meine SL, wäre dabei etwa 1 cm über Limit. Der mitgelieferte Vorbau in 75 mm müsste für mich auch in einen 100er getauscht werden, ebenso die Sattelstütze in eine ohne Off Set (die Grundausstattung hat 20mm)
> Werde das Rad in eine Nr. größer tauschen müssen.  Mit deiner Körpergröße wird dir L absolut nicht passen, denke ich.



Das ist natürlich äußerst unglücklich!Ist da nur eine 300mm Stütze verbaut?Ich fahre im Moment 21"/51,5 cm und hätte bis zum maximal Auszug noch 4,5 cm.Wenn ich jetzt die 49 cm Sitzrohr vom Jealous 20" als Vergleich nehme hätte ich bei gleicher Sattelstützenlänge immer noch nicht dem maximalen Auszug erreicht.Das AL hat aber auch ein minimal kürzeres Sitzrohr bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe.


----------



## Fluse83 (23. Februar 2020)

Die von Werk aus verbaute Sattelstütze ist 400 mm. Für mich ist das Rad daher definitiv zu klein. Die Größentabellen der Hersteller sind ohnehin nur Richtwerte. Wenn‘s praktisch nicht passt, ist es egal, was der Größenrechner sagt.


----------



## DogoArquentino (23. Februar 2020)

Komisch 485mm Rahmen+ 300mm maximal Sattelstütze + 175 mm Kurbel = maximale SL +- 960mm da ist doch was im argen.Aber wenn du sagst es passt nicht,dann passt es nicht.


----------



## Fluse83 (23. Februar 2020)

die Markierung auf der Stütze für maximales Ausziehen ist bei mir wie gesagt um etwa 1 cm überschritten. Könnte man vielleicht trotzdem noch fahren. Aber ich schätze es gibt einen Grund für den Hinweis. Vom Oberrohr dürfte es bei deinen 192 cm auch eher gedrungen werden. Da solltest du dir gleich mindestens nen 100er Vorbau mitbestimmen bei Rahmengröße L.
Lass aber mal hören, wie dich dann letztlich entschieden hast und wie es dann passt!


----------



## Quicksilver86 (23. Februar 2020)

Mal wieder eine Frage ans Radon Team. Bei meinem 10.0 HD ist ja ein fsa is41/is52 Steuersatz verbaut. Leider finde ich keine Infos zu diesem.
Habt ihr einen Link oder genauere Daten zu diesem Steuersatz?


----------



## mikeonbike (23. Februar 2020)

hat jemand eine idee, wie ich den zughalter (vom umwerfer) aus dem rahmen kriege? hartplastik einfach aus dem rahmen brechen, scheint mir keine gute idee zu sein...


----------



## Fluse83 (24. Februar 2020)

Nein, das scheint keine gute Idee. Weshalb überhaupt entfernen? Ich würde das Teil genau dort lassen, wo es ist. Alles andere wird im Zweifel ein Experiment mit unbekanntem Ausgang.


----------



## DogoArquentino (24. Februar 2020)

@Fluse83 ist dir aufgefallen,dass die cm Angaben garnicht mit den Zoll/Inch Angaben überein stimmen?!Jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluse83 (24. Februar 2020)

Du meinst die Sitzrohrlänge? Ja, das wäre etwas über 1 cm Unterschied.


----------



## DogoArquentino (24. Februar 2020)

Ja genau,scheinen aber einige Hersteller nicht so genau zu nehmen,was die Auswahl echt nicht leichter macht.Scott ist da mit den umgerechneten Angaben sehr genau.


----------



## mikeonbike (24. Februar 2020)

Fluse83 schrieb:


> Nein, das scheint keine gute Idee. Weshalb überhaupt entfernen? Ich würde das Teil genau dort lassen, wo es ist. Alles andere wird im Zweifel ein Experiment mit unbekanntem Ausgang.



naja, ich würde gerne die dafür vorgesehene gummidichtung einsetzen. ohne zug sitzt die halterung auch nicht wirklich fest und ist vibrations- und klapperanfällig... das finde ich nur so mässig prickelnd... daher die frage. aber vielleicht können mich die kollegen von h&s ein klein wenig erleuchten


----------



## Fluse83 (24. Februar 2020)

Räder online ohne Probefahrt zu kaufen hat eben auch Nachteile. Selbst exakte Werte der Hersteller garantieren dir nicht, dass du dich auf dem Rad wohlfühlst.


----------



## Hutz1909 (24. Februar 2020)

DogoArquentino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auf der Suche nach einem neuen HT-Rahmen bin ich natürlich über das Jealous gestolpert.Mein Problem ist,dass ich genau zwischen 20"-22" liege 1.91 cm/ 89 cm SL/ 62 cm AL.Es gibt ja die Formel,dass man bei Raceorientierter Fahrweise eher zum kleineren Rahmen greift.Ich habe allerdings Bedenken,dass der große Sattelstützen Auszug aufgrund meiner 98 kg zum nicht gut für den Rahmen sein könnten.Gibt es Jealous Fahrer mit ähnlichen Proportionen hier?Diese oder ähnliche Fragen wurden bestimmt schon in diesem Thread gestellt und beantwortet aber 35 Seiten....?


Ich habe fast die gleichen Maße wie du (191/SL91/AL64) und habe beide Größen beim 2019er Jealous probe gefahren. 22" war mir viel zu gestreckt.
Beim 20" habe ich noch 6cm bis max. Auszug.


----------



## DogoArquentino (24. Februar 2020)

Das klingt ungefähr nach dem was ich nachgerechnet habe.Auf der anderen Seite steht jetzt Fluse83 der sagt,es ist bei den selben Masen kein Auszug mehr möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hutz1909 (24. Februar 2020)

Da kommen mehrere Gründe in Frage. Größenunterschiede der Rahmen AL/CF, Angaben auf den verschiedenen Sattelstützen ........


----------



## Fluse83 (24. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt: SL bei mir genau 89 cm. Die mitgelieferte Stütze war die Level Nine in 400 mm. Die reichte gerade noch unters Oberrohr von der Tiefe und war über Limit draußen. Kniewinkel bei dabei etwa 25 Grad, also wie es sein sollte (Ferse erreicht Pedal bei nahezu gestrecktem Bein. Bei einer SL von 91 wären zumindest bei meinem 2020er Modell keine 6 cm Auszug mehr drin gewesen. Seltsam das Ganze... Ich werde das Bike noch in XL (22“) probieren in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Februar 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hat jemand eine idee, wie ich den zughalter (vom umwerfer) aus dem rahmen kriege? hartplastik einfach aus dem rahmen brechen, scheint mir keine gute idee zu sein...



Du kannst z.B. einfach einen Inbus in die Öffnung stecken und die Kabelführung herausdrücken.


----------



## doubelyu_rider (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
für mich mit Schrittlänge 92cm und einer Größe von 1,88m kommt vermutlich nur 22" in Frage.
Hat hier denn jemand 22" und kann mal Bilder posten?

Danke und VG


----------



## bike_birke (26. Februar 2020)

doubelyu_rider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> für mich mit Schrittlänge 92cm und einer Größe von 1,88m kommt vermutlich nur 22" in Frage.
> Hat hier denn jemand 22" und kann mal Bilder posten?
> 
> Danke und VG



Hallo,
ich bin 1,90m groß und fahre 22“, mit einem 70er Vorbau, damit fällt das Rad sportlich, aber nicht extrem gestreckt aus. 
Ich bin eher Typ vom langbeinigen Typ, vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung.
Grüsse bike_birke


----------



## doubelyu_rider (26. Februar 2020)

Hi @bike_birke ,
perfekt, das hilft mir absolut weiter. Vielen Dank.
Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn?

Gruß
doubelyu_rider


----------



## bike_birke (26. Februar 2020)

doubelyu_rider schrieb:


> Hi @bike_birke ,
> perfekt, das hilft mir absolut weiter. Vielen Dank.
> Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn?
> 
> ...



So ca. 94cm.
Grüße bike_birke


----------



## Bautschi77 (27. Februar 2020)

Hi, ich bin 193cm und fahre ein Jealous in 22 mit 90mm Vorbau. Bei 94er Schrittlänge passt es sehr gut.


----------



## DogoArquentino (27. Februar 2020)

Kurzes Update Rahmen in 20" hat gepasst waren noch 4 cm bis maximal Auszug.Ist heute aber wieder zurück,wegen kleinem Farbfehler und gerissenem Carbonlayer im Steuerrohr.


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Februar 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Du kannst z.B. einfach einen Inbus in die Öffnung stecken und die Kabelführung herausdrücken.



besten dank - hat genau so funktioniert... close plug ist drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (29. Februar 2020)




----------



## Funsportler (8. April 2020)

Servus zusammen, 

ich bin stark an einem Jealous 7.0 interessiert. Mit 170cm u. 79cm Schrittlänge finde ich mich aber genau zwischen Rahmengröße S u. M wieder. Gibt es hier eine klare Empfehlung u. Erfahrungswerte aus dem realen Betrieb für eine Größe? Der Rechner spuckt M bzw. 18 Zoll aus, das ist aber vermutlich eine allg. Aussage.  

Danke!


----------



## CedGauche (8. April 2020)

Ich habe fast deine Daten (172cm, 79cm Schrittlänge) und komme mit M absolut klar. Auf S fühlte ich mich nicht so wohl.


----------



## xs24 (8. April 2020)

Edwindergrosse schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre seit einem halben Jahr das Jealous 10.0 (2019) und bin super zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich auf holprigem Untergrund ein sehr nerviges Klackern. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es der innenverlegte Schaltzug ist. Wenn ich dort am Schaltzug wackele, wo er hinten aus dem Rahmen wieder raus kommt, entsteht genau das gleiche Geräusch.  Man fühlt auch, wie der innen gegen den Rahmen schlägt (denke ich  ).
> 
> ...



Hi, ich auch das Problem von Anfang an. Bei der 1.Inspektion wurde dann anscheinend Ein Art Netz in das Unterrohr eingeführt und das Klappern war lange Zeit weg.  Seit 2 Monaten ist wieder da. Thats all. 

Gruß


----------



## pristo (9. April 2020)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich bin stark an einem Jealous 7.0 interessiert. Mit 170cm u. 79cm Schrittlänge finde ich mich aber genau zwischen Rahmengröße S u. M wieder. Gibt es hier eine klare Empfehlung u. Erfahrungswerte aus dem realen Betrieb für eine Größe? Der Rechner spuckt M bzw. 18 Zoll aus, das ist aber vermutlich eine allg. Aussage.
> 
> Danke!



Hallo, ich bin 173 cm mit 80 cm Innenbeinlänge. Ich fahre ein Canyon Exceed in S und es passt.
Bei 79 cm Innenbeinlänge und Größe M würde ich vor allem auf die Überstandshöhe achten. Ich
vermute mal, dass es da schon Probleme geben könnte.


----------



## Lateralus (9. April 2020)

Dito, 173, 80cm, Jealous in S. M war mir beim Sitztest im Shop zu hoch und lang.


----------



## supasini (12. April 2020)

Um die Größenverwirrung komplett zu machen: 1,90 m, Sattel auf 82 cm (Oberkante/Tretlagermitte), SL 92 - Gr. L/20" und habe mir sogar nen stärker gekröpften Lenker dran gemacht, wodurch das Rad noch etwas kürzer wird. Habe auf dem 22" gesessen: das war mir viel zu groß. Obwohl die mir im Laden unbedingt das 22"er verkaufen wollten, haben das nach Sitzprobe aber eingesehen.
Habe leider gestern den Rahmen zerstört (selbst Schuld, schwerer Sturz, Rad gegen Baum, Baum war stärker). Werde wieder den gleichen Rahmen nehmen oder was schickeres, gucke mich gerade um...


----------



## Flashmckenzie (13. April 2020)

Hat jemand mit meinen Werten für das Jealous AL Erfahrungen? Größe 179cm, SL 80cm


----------



## AMSel130 (13. April 2020)

Flashmckenzie schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit meinen Werten für das Jealous AL Erfahrungen? Größe 179cm, SL 80cm


M wenn man aggressiver sportlicher sitzen will. L wenns komfortabeler und sicherer im downhill sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (13. April 2020)

Flashmckenzie schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit meinen Werten für das Jealous AL Erfahrungen? Größe 179cm, SL 80cm



Aus meiner Sicht recht eindeutig M. Mit deiner Schrittlänge hast du auch dort schon wenig Sattelstützenauszug.

Gleichzeitig bist du nicht grenzwertig groß und könntest immer noch mit einem anderen Vorbau spielen.


----------



## supasini (13. April 2020)

auf keinen Fall L! M müsste gut passen.


----------



## AMSel130 (13. April 2020)

Also ich habe mich mit 178 und SL von 83 auf dem M in steileren Abfahrten immer zu sehr auf dem Bike gefühlt. Trotz Variostütze. Das Spiel mit dem Vorbau kannst du ja auch anders herum spielen. Statt noch länger kürzer und wenn der stack zu hoch wird Spacer raus und eventuell eine flache Abdeckung auf den Steuersatz. 
Beim L würde bei 80er schrittlänge eine 125er Crankbrothers Highline rein passen. 
Wenn du viel auf Schotter und leichten trails unterwegs bist stimm ich bei M voll zu.


----------



## Flashmckenzie (13. April 2020)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Wenn du viel auf Schotter und leichten trails unterwegs bist stimm ich bei M voll zu.


Das wird wohl 70% des Einsatzspektrums ausmachen. Allerdings will ich mit dem Rad auch mal eine Alpencross fahren, das ist aber eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Spessartrider (13. April 2020)

Servus !
Habe ein Jealous Carbon in 20'

Frage: Fährt jemand den Rahmen mit der RockShox AXS Dropper Post in 170 mm ??

Möchte den max. möglichen Hub, da ich die Stütze grundsätzlich in einem Trail-Fully nutzen werde - hier passt sie...

...wollte sie aber auch bei Bedarf mal im Jealous nutzen !!

Danke für Rückmeldungen.


----------



## -Robert- (13. April 2020)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Servus !
> Habe ein Jealous Carbon in 20'
> 
> Frage: Fährt jemand den Rahmen mit der RockShox AXS Dropper Post in 170 mm ??
> ...


Selber messen statt sich auf jemand anderen verlassen (zumal die Kombi Recht ungewöhnlich sein dürfte) war schon? Höhe von Klemmung und Rosette im entsprechenden Rock Shox Thread erfragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leffti (14. April 2020)

Hallo
Ich bin am Jealous 9.0 interessiert und benötige dort einen Umwerfer für ein 2Fach mit 42 oder 44 er Blatt (bitte dazu keine Diskusion!!!) Geht das und wenn ja welcher Umwerfer ?
Danke


----------



## JanEk90 (14. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

2019, 10er Alu. Starkes Knarzen bei starkem Tritt. Pedale geserviced. 
Das Innenlager ist leider ohne Mittelteil montiert, der Staubschutz zwischen der linken und der rechten Lagerschale - sollte das so sein??
Könnte dadurch Dreck in die Lagerschalen gelangen und das Knarzen dadurch entstehen?  

Dank und Grüße,
Jan


----------



## VolkaRacho87 (14. April 2020)

Hallo Radon-Gemeinde, 

hier mein Jealous von Anfang 2020, allerdings das Vorjahresmodell. 
Bin 1,90 mit 93cm Innenbeinlänge und fahre die XL 22".
Aktuell habe ich 8,3kg auf der Waage ohne Pedale. 

Ein absolut schnelles und vortriebsorientiertes Bike das Bergauf rennt und mit seiner Geometrie mir ebenso Bergab Sicherheit vermittelt, mehr als mein altes Epic S-WORKS 29 2011.

Angebaut wurden:
Sattelstütze PRC SP2 CARBON 27,2 mit Kunststoffadapterhülse
Sattel Ergon SR Pro Men Carbon
Vorbau 90mm PRC ST2
Lenker #BeastComponents Flatbar mit 5mm Rise aber 0 Grad Upsweep
Laufräder #PiRope - DUKE Lucky Jack 6ters
1149 Gramm vorn 28mm hinten 25
und die textilen Speichen nehmen etwas die Vibrationen aus dem bocksteifen Bike
Bremse habe ich testweise gegen die neue XTR getauscht. Die MT8 SL könnte ich mir aber gut als Shigura mit den XTR Gebern vorstellen. 

Werde noch wie an meinem Scott Genius auf Sram XX1 AXS und Fox Kabolt Achse upgraden.

#bisbaldimwald #eberacingteam #radon


----------



## TilmannG (14. April 2020)

Leffti schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin am Jealous 9.0 interessiert und benötige dort einen Umwerfer für ein 2Fach mit 42 oder 44 er Blatt (bitte dazu keine Diskusion!!!) Geht das und wenn ja welcher Umwerfer ?
> Danke


Das 9 hat mW keine Aufnahme mehr für Umwerfer, müsste aber auf der Website deutlich sein. Wenn du denn so ein Kettenblatt finden würdest, an der Kettenstrebe passt es definitiv nicht vorbei.


JanEk90 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 2019, 10er Alu. Starkes Knarzen bei starkem Tritt. Pedale geserviced.
> Das Innenlager ist leider ohne Mittelteil montiert, der Staubschutz zwischen der linken und der rechten Lagerschale - sollte das so sein??
> ...


Ich kenne kein Lager dieses Standards ohne Innenhülse.


----------



## Leffti (14. April 2020)

Danke an TilmannG
Gruß Peter


----------



## AMSel130 (15. April 2020)

JanEk90 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 2019, 10er Alu. Starkes Knarzen bei starkem Tritt. Pedale geserviced.
> Das Innenlager ist leider ohne Mittelteil montiert, der Staubschutz zwischen der linken und der rechten Lagerschale - sollte das so sein??
> ...



Bei meinem Jealous AL war keine Hülse montiert und es hätte auch keine gepasst. Bei DUB innenlager ist es nur ein Staubschutz, kein Spacer der auf die inneren Lagerschalen drückt. Ich hab eine dicke Packung Fett mir rein gemacht um Wasser und Schmutz fern zu halten



TilmannG schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kenne kein Lager dieses Standards ohne Innenhülse.


Cannondale BB30  (zumindest das Road) ?


----------



## Condemned87 (16. April 2020)

bodnsay schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> mit einer 83er SL und einer Körpergröße von 1,82 liege ich lt. Größenrechner bei 19" und damit zwischen den Größen von 18" und 20".
> Da die Überstandshöhe vom 20" bei 798 in der Mitte des Oberrohrs liegt, habe ich mit 830 noch etwas Luft und würde somit zum 20" greifen (Im Verhältnis längerer Oberkörper). Seht ihr das auch so oder haltet ihr dies für zu knapp?



@bodnsay
Wie hast Du dich entschieden? Danke!


----------



## martin_1982 (18. April 2020)

Nach einiger Wartezeit auf den Paketdienst ist mein Jealous AL 8.0 gestern am Abend gut verpackt und ohne Transportschäden bei mir angekommen.
Heute am Morgen konnte ich das Fahrrad dann auspacken und fahrbereit machen.
Die ersten Eindrücke:

Fahrrad war sauber verpackt
Die Vormontage sieht, soweit man das vor einer längeren Probefahrt beurteilen kann, professionell aus
Die Magura Bremsen müssen gut eingebremst werden, die haben derzeit kaum Bremswirkung. Entlüftet dürften sie sauber sein, der Druckpunkt passt. Mal sehen ob die MT2 und ich Freunde werden. Bei meinem Skeen Trail 10.0 2017 musste eine Magura Bremsanlage einer Shimano weichen. Das war allerdings nicht nötig, hab ich mir eingebildet weil ich eben auf Shimano Bremsen stehe.
Schaltung ist gut voreinegstellt
Die verbauten Griffe werden ausgetauscht. Ersatz habe ich bereits vorsorglich gekauft.
Radons Gewichtsangabe für das kleinste Bike dürfte gut stimmen, Radon gibt hier 12,1 kg für Größe S an. Mein Bike ist in Größe M wiegt 12,4 kg, alleine bei den Reifen sind schnell 300-500g gespart....
Am Nachmittag steht dann eine längere Probefahrt samt Bremsen einbremsen am Programm...

LG
Martin


----------



## VolkaRacho87 (18. April 2020)

[AlQUO="martin_1982, post: 16519476, member: 421727"]
Nach einiger Wartezeit auf den Paketdienst ist mein Jealous AL 8.0 gestern am Abend gut verpackt und ohne Transportschäden bei mir angekommen.
Heute am Morgen konnte ich das Fahrrad dann auspacken und fahrbereit machen.
Die ersten Eindrücke:

Fahrrad war sauber verpackt
Die Vormontage sieht, soweit man das vor einer längeren Probefahrt beurteilen kann, professionell aus
Die Magura Bremsen müssen gut eingebremst werden, die haben derzeit kaum Bremswirkung. Entlüftet dürften sie sauber sein, der Druckpunkt passt. Mal sehen ob die MT2 und ich Freunde werden. Bei meinem Skeen Trail 10.0 2017 musste eine Magura Bremsanlage einer Shimano weichen. Das war allerdings nicht nötig, hab ich mir eingebildet weil ich eben auf Shimano Bremsen stehe.
Schaltung ist gut voreinegstellt
Die verbauten Griffe werden ausgetauscht. Ersatz habe ich bereits vorsorglich gekauft.
Radons Gewichtsangabe für das kleinste Bike dürfte gut stimmen, Radon gibt hier 12,1 kg für Größe S an. Mein Bike ist in Größe M wiegt 12,4 kg, alleine bei den Reifen sind schnell 300-500g gespart....
Am Nachmittag steht dann eine längere Probefahrt samt Bremsen einbremsen am Programm...

LG
Martin
Anhang anzeigen 1021074Anhang anzeigen 1021080Anhang anzeigen 1021081Anhang anzeigen 1021082Anhang anzeigen 1021083
[/QUOTE]


martin_1982 schrieb:


> Nach einiger Wartezeit auf den Paketdienst ist mein Jealous AL 8.0 gestern am Abend gut verpackt und ohne Transportschäden bei mir angekommen.
> Heute am Morgen konnte ich das Fahrrad dann auspacken und fahrbereit machen.
> Die ersten Eindrücke:
> 
> ...



Ich bin nach Jahren von Shimano auf Magura gewechselt, allerdings fahre ich die Shimano Scheiben. Die MT2 taugt nicht. Mit der MT4 bist du besser beraten. Und wenn du dir die günstigen z. B. SLX hebel holst steht einer Shigura nichts im Wege. Mit den Shimano gebern hast du mit der MT4 auch noch mehr Bremsleistung aufgrund der anderem Übersetzung. Steht einer MT8 in nichts nach. Natürlich abhängig vom gewählten Belag. 
Gute Fahrt.


----------



## CedGauche (19. April 2020)

Ich habe an meinem Jealous AL 8.0 nach 6 Monaten die Magura MT-2 abgebaut weil mich folgendes genervt hatte:


"Gluckern" beim Bremsen kurz vor dem Stillstand, was auf die Dauer echt nervte
Im Sommer ließen sich die Bremsgriffe teilweise bis an den Lenkergriff durchdrücken (hatte die Bremsen mehrmals entlüftet)
Druckpunkt verschiebt sich dadurch natürlich
Bremswirkung war an sich okay, aber nicht überragend
Beläge 3 mal so teuer wie vergleichbare Shimano Bremsen
Was ich vermisse 


Magnetische Bremsbelägehalterung ohne diese Klammer
Schnellentlüftung über die EBT-Schraube (vielleicht geht das ja bei Shimano auch, wenn man das Entlüftungskit entsprechend modifiziert)

Habe dann einfach gegen die Deore BR M6000 getauscht, die meine Frau noch übrig hatte. Obwohl die Bremse nur etwas mehr als die MT-2 kostet, ist diese deutlich angenehmer von der Ergonomie, sehr leise und dazu eine bessere Bremsleistung bei weniger Kosten für Verschleissteile.

Einzige doofe, ich musste die Schalthebel umbauen von I-Spec B auf II-Spec 2, das ging aber mit neuen Abdeckungen für jeweils 5 Euro ohne Probleme, rechts habe ich beim Jealous sowieso schon auf XT-Trigger getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StanTheMan14 (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir den Jealous Superlight 1x12 Carbon Rahmen zu holen. Preislich sehr attraktiv und optisch gefällt er mir sehr gut. Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass der Rahmen bocksteif sein soll, was erstmal ja nicht schlecht ist. Aber ist der Flex des Rahmens auch ausreichend? Oder hat der Rahmen keinerlei Komfort?

Und was mich noch interessieren würde, lohnt es sich direkt beim Rahmen schon auf Komfort zu achten oder erzielt man da mit anderen Maßnahmen (Reifendruck, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker etc.) mehr?
Ich weiß ein Hardtail ist kein Sofa, aber muss mir ja auch nicht den Wirbel rausprügeln wenn es einen Schlag von unten gibt 

Kann mir einer von euch Jealous Carbon Besitzern dazu was sagen?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## LuttiX (27. April 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir den Jealous Superlight 1x12 Carbon Rahmen zu holen. Preislich sehr attraktiv und optisch gefällt er mir sehr gut. Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass der Rahmen bocksteif sein soll, was erstmal ja nicht schlecht ist. Aber ist der Flex des Rahmens auch ausreichend? Oder hat der Rahmen keinerlei Komfort?
> 
> ...



Meine Vorgänger Alu Hardtails waren allesamt steifer bzw. bockiger. Find das Jealous sehr angenehm und halbwegs komfortabel zu fahren. Wobei das natürlich wieder sehr subjetiv ist. Prio beim HT ist bei mir weniger der Komfort, sondern das Ding muss voran gehen ;-) Das ist beim Jealous CF zu 100% erfüllt. 

Was sicherlich nicht schaden kann, ist eine gute CF Sattelstütze mit entsprechendem Flex. Die Syntace Stützen sollen ganz gut sein!


----------



## StanTheMan14 (27. April 2020)

Das hilft mir schonmal weiter  Danke!
Ich hatte vor auf Tubeless umzurüsten und weniger Reifendruck zu fahren und eine flexende Sattelstütze einzusetzen. Denke dann habe ich einen guten Mittelweg.

ich hatte an die S25 VCLS von Canyon gedacht.


----------



## LuttiX (27. April 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Das hilft mir schonmal weiter  Danke!
> Ich hatte vor auf Tubeless umzurüsten und weniger Reifendruck zu fahren und eine flexende Sattelstütze einzusetzen. Denke dann habe ich einen guten Mittelweg.
> 
> ich hatte an die S25 VCLS von Canyon gedacht.



Tubeless ist auf jeden Fall ratsam ;-) Abslout, mit der felxenden Sattelstütze hast Du auf jeden Fall einen Gewinn an Komfort. Machst Du nichts falsch. Mit dem neuen Jealous Rahmen bist Du sicherlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## VulkaNic (27. April 2020)

.


----------



## VulkaNic (27. April 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir den Jealous Superlight 1x12 Carbon Rahmen zu holen. Preislich sehr attraktiv und optisch gefällt er mir sehr gut. Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass der Rahmen bocksteif sein soll, was erstmal ja nicht schlecht ist. Aber ist der Flex des Rahmens auch ausreichend? Oder hat der Rahmen keinerlei Komfort?
> 
> ...



Hi, 
fahre eins und kann mich nicht über mangelnden Komfort beschweren.
Habe auf 25mm Felgen (Innenweite) 2,3" Maxxis Reifen und fahre 1,4/1,6 Bar Luftdruck (v/h)
Dazu dicke Schaumstoffgriffe (33mm) und eine Tune Turnstange Flatbar und als Sattel einen Speedneedle (der ja nicht für seinen Flex bekannt ist) auf einer Leichtes Stück Sattelstütze, die m. E. ziemlich komfortabel ist.

Beste Grüße und bleibt gesund


----------



## StanTheMan14 (27. April 2020)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. Ich war eben noch in Bonn im Store und konnte das Jealous 10.0 EA testen. Ich war sehr angetan vom Rahmen. Kurz mit dem Verkäufer die selben Sachen durchgesprochen, die ich hier schon aufgeführt habe und die selben Tipps bekommen.

Der Rahmen ist nun bestellt


----------



## StanTheMan14 (27. April 2020)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob es einen Steuersatz mit Einschlagbegrenzer gibt, der in das Jealous passt?


----------



## Hexberger (27. April 2020)

Hat jemand von euch den Jealous Carbonrahmen mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze nachgerüstet? Kann man den Zug der Fernbedienung im Rahmen verlegen? 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TilmannG (28. April 2020)

Bei 6 und 7 gibt es einen Ausgang am Sitzrohr, aber keinen Eingang am Unterrohr > der Zug wird dann parallel (Kabelbinder) zum außenliegen Zug der HR-Bremse geführt. Hab es selbst nicht gemacht, aber meine Frau hat das 6er von diesem Jahr.
Ab 8.0 gibt es 2020 einen neuen Rahmen, ich sehe da keinen Durchlass oberhalb des Tretlager.
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## CedGauche (29. April 2020)

So habe mein Radon Jealous AL 8.0 2019 in M mittlerweile 13 Monate und bin knappe 5000 KM damit gefahren, davon waren knapp 80 KM reine Höhenmeter. Hier ist mein Langzeitbericht:

Nach einem halben Jahr habe ich die Bremsen getauscht, warum habe ich hier beschrieben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-jealous.813270/post-16523059

Vor 5 Monaten habe ich einen Dropper Post eingebaut. Ansonsten noch Schutzbleche für den Winter montiert, XT-Trigger rechts, Ergon Bar Ends, Umrüstung auf Tubeless und den Lenker an beiden Seiten um jeweils 1 cm gekürzt.

Ich fühle mich auf dem Rad richtig wohl, und kann damit Trails bis S2 fahren (wobei es eher an mir scheitert als am Rad, dass noch schwerere Trails gefahren werden). Die Sitzposition ist angenehm sportlich, könnte vielleicht noch 1-2 cm mehr Reach haben, aber da kann ich ggf. noch den Vorbau tauschen (bin 173cm und habe eher kürzere Beine verglichen mit meinem Oberkörper).

Auf dem Rad ist man Uphill schnell, dazu rollt es auch sehr gut, auch auf Asphalt, es ist also für fast alle Bedingungen geeignet, egal ob Winter oder Sommer.

*Verschleißteile:*
Kette war bei mir bei knapp 4000 KM verschlissen, der original Hinterreifen hat knappe 4500 KM gehalten. Kassette ist noch original drauf, auch Kettenblätter.
An den Mavic Crossmax Laufrädern habe ich keine Probleme, klar sie laufen nicht mehr 100% zentriert, aber bei den Kilometern habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet. Mein Vorgänger (ZR Team 7.0) hatte schon nach knapp 1000 Km bei den selben Strecken halbe Achten drin, hier braucht man aktuell noch nichts zu zentrieren. Musste auch keine Speichen nachziehen und der Freilauf macht 0 Probleme.


*Was schade ist: *

Hinten lassen sich wohl keine 2.35 Reifen montieren, die Kettenstreben sind einfach zu nach am Reifen. Vorne sind 2.35 möglich.
Die Plastikkappen im Rahmen oben am Unterrohr für die Schaltzüge gucken bei mir halb raus und sind nicht bündig mit dem Rahmen
Bremsenthematik (s.o.)

*Was gut ist:*

Tolle Rahmenfarbe
Tolle Fahreigenschaften
Hohes, subjektives Sicherheitsgefühl
Recht einfach zu warten
Der Freilaufsound ist einfach toll 
Gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## MichaRR (29. April 2020)

Hallo, 

Ich hätte zwei kleine Fragen zum Jealous AL 10.0 HD 18"

Handelt es sich bei der MT Trail Custom um MT5 vorne und MT4 hinten? 

Passen vorne und hinten 2,35" Reifen? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Klein-Attitude (3. Mai 2020)

War das Gewicht im HT-Vergleichtest von letztens mit oder ohne Pedale ?


----------



## -Robert- (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Jealous-Fahrer,

gibt es irgendwo prägnant die Unterschiede zwischen dem "NEW JEALOUS Carbon Superlite"- (Modelle >=8.0) und dem "JEALOUS CF, Carbon lite"-Rahmen (Modelle <= 7.0)?

Bremsleitung zum HR ist einmal innen (1x) und einmal außen verlegt
Qualitative Unterschiede?
Gewicht: angeblich 950g zu 1250g - hat das einer Nachgewogen? Bei welcher Größe?
Geo lt. Radon gleich?

Danke!

(Grund: Eigentlich soll Frau das 9.0 haben - das 8.0 passt nicht zum restlichen Fuhrpark (Fox, Eagle, Magura) - das 7.0 passt komischerweise sehr gut bis auf die Gabel und ist gleich mal 1000€ (die man in einen sehr leichten LRS investieren könnte) günstiger)


----------



## Fatoni (6. Mai 2020)

Fährt jemand das Jealous als Kurzbeiner?

Ich bin interessiert, finde für mich aber den Längensprung beim Sitzrohr von 18 zu 20 Zoll recht groß.
Meine Maße 183 cm SL 83 cm Armlänge 64 cm.

Im Grunde muss es 20" sein sonst wird es viel zu kurz. Aber 490er Sitzrohr ist bei meine Schrittlänge schon lang. Stack ist auch recht hoch für wenig Sattelstützenauszug aber das könnte man ja über negativ Vorbau oder nen Flatforce regeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtauscher (8. Mai 2020)

Hat zufällig jemand eine Ahnung welcher Offset bei dem Radon Jealous 9.0 zutrifft?

44mm oder 51mm??


----------



## StanTheMan14 (9. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube 51 mm. Ist jedenfalls bei dem 10.0 EA so


----------



## christoph192 (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
Bin zufällig auf das Bike gestossen. Das Carbon 6.0
würde mir zusagen. Nun wiedermal das leidige Thema Grösse. Bin 1,89m und habe eine SL von 93. Das 20“ könnte etwas knapp wegen der Sattelhöhe werden oder? Ich tendiere daher zum 22“ und würde dann einen kürzeren Vorbau von 75mm oder sogar 60mm montieren mit -17 Grad. Was meint Ihr?

Lassen sich die Räder einfach auf tubeless umstellen, sind die Felgen mit Tubeless Felgenband vormontiert?


----------



## StanTheMan14 (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Christoph,

meine Laufräder waren Tubeless-Ready und das umrüsten ging mehr oder weniger Problemlos. Meine M 1700 schreien nach Gewalt, wenn man die Reifen aufziehen will. Danach war aber alles dicht.

Bezüglich Rahmengröße würde ich vorschlagen, wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, vor Ort austesten.
Ich selber bin 1,88 mit SL 89 cm und ich habe das 20 Zoll genommen, weil ich mich wohler drauf gefühlt habe.


----------



## christoph192 (12. Mai 2020)

Wie sind denn die verbauten Schwalbe Racing Ralph und Ray hinsichtlich Pannenschutz. Möchte längere Touren fahren. Taugen die was? Ich liebäugele mit den Conti Race King Protection. Scheinen da besser zu sein oder?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (12. Mai 2020)

Hab sie seit ca. einem Jahr drauf , wirklich gut. Nur einmal kurzer Luftverlust bis die Milch das Loch abgedichtete und musste minimal nachpumpen, ansonsten pannenfrei, rollen tun sie auch klasse.


----------



## christoph192 (12. Mai 2020)

Du hast also die Contis drauf?


----------



## Matze-ST (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es irgendwo Fotos vom Jealous 8.0 CF 2020 Rahmen? Habe bis jetzt nur die Bilder auf der Radon Homepage gefunden, auf denen kann ich die Erdbeerfarbe des Rahmens nur schwer einschätzen 

Weiß nicht was ich von der Farbe halten soll, ein paar Bilder in Natura wären halt schön...


----------



## christoph192 (13. Mai 2020)

Das Jaelous 6.0 hat ja die Magura Trail Custom Bremse drauf. Leider finde ich diese nicht im Netz. Nur die Sport. Hat jemand Infos zu dieser Bremse?


----------



## StanTheMan14 (13. Mai 2020)

Matze-ST schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gibt es irgendwo Fotos vom Jealous 8.0 CF 2020 Rahmen? Habe bis jetzt nur die Bilder auf der Radon Homepage gefunden, auf denen kann ich die Erdbeerfarbe des Rahmens nur schwer einschätzen
> 
> Weiß nicht was ich von der Farbe halten soll, ein paar Bilder in Natura wären halt schön...



vielleicht hilft Dir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze-ST (13. Mai 2020)

@StanTheMan14
Danke, deine Bilder haben mir wirklich sehr geholfen. Und meine Befürchtungen haben sich bestätigt, die Kombination aus Rot und Orange will mir einfach nicht gefallen.
Das Jealous 9.0 gefällt mir da deutlich besser, auch wenn dieses Ratt das Budget eigentlich sprengt...

Edit: Weißt du noch welche Rahmengröße das ausgestellte 8.0 hatte?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (13. Mai 2020)

Nein, die Schwalbe


----------



## StanTheMan14 (13. Mai 2020)

@Matze-ST 

16“ wenn ich es auf dem Aufkleber richtig erkennen kann.
Es sah aber echt nicht schlecht aus. Ich finde das kommt auf Bildern echt nicht rüber.


----------



## StanTheMan14 (13. Mai 2020)

Noch eine Frage, ich habe jetzt den Carbon 1x12 Rahmen bekommen und habe den Steuersatz dazu bestellt, der bei Bike-Discount empfohlen wurde. Ich finde den die reinste Katastrophe. Es ist ein Riesen Spalt zwischen Gabel und Rahmen.
Und was ist das für ein Zentrierstück? Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht?

Oder mache ich etwas falsch?
Es geht um folgenden Steuersatz:








						IS41/IS52 Steuersatz für Radon Jealous
					

Produkteigenschaften - Acros Steuersatz IS41 - IS52        Modell:  Steuersatz Acros (Tapered 1 1/8" - 1 1/2" voll-integriert)     Bauart:  Voll-integriert (IS)     Gabelschaft:  Tapered 1 1/8“- 1 1/2“...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## wtauscher (14. Mai 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, ich habe jetzt den Carbon 1x12 Rahmen bekommen und habe den Steuersatz dazu bestellt, der bei Bike-Discount empfohlen wurde. Ich finde den die reinste Katastrophe. Es ist ein Riesen Spalt zwischen Gabel und Rahmen.
> Und was ist das für ein Zentrierstück? Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht?
> 
> Oder mache ich etwas falsch?
> ...


Lies dir Mal diesen Thread komplett durch. Kann mich erinnern das ein User dieses Problem beseitigen konnte.


----------



## martin_1982 (14. Mai 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, ich habe jetzt den Carbon 1x12 Rahmen bekommen und habe den Steuersatz dazu bestellt, der bei Bike-Discount empfohlen wurde. Ich finde den die reinste Katastrophe. Es ist ein Riesen Spalt zwischen Gabel und Rahmen.
> Und was ist das für ein Zentrierstück? Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht?



Schau dir mal dieses Post und die Antworten dazu an:





						RADON JEALOUS
					

Habt ihr ne Größenempfehlung für das Jealous 10.0 für mich? Bin 178 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82-83 cm.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## StanTheMan14 (14. Mai 2020)

Das sieht sehr gut aus, danke!
Hatte aber überlegt, den Steuersatz zurück an BD zu senden, da dieser Zentrierring direkt kaputt ging und wie ich finde, ist der Acros nicht der passende Steuersatz fürs Jealous...
Könnt ihr einen Steuersatz empfehlen, der Wartungsfreubnlich und langlebig ist. Mehr als 50€ würde ich jedoch nicht ausgeben wollen. Hatte Cane Creek im Blick


----------



## brösmeli (20. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mein Jealous heute erhalten. Für die, die es interessiert hier einige Fotos. Gewicht inkl. Pedalen: 9.3 kg.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (20. Mai 2020)

Grösse  und welche Pedale ? Sieht echt gut aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (21. Mai 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Grösse  und welche Pedale ? Sieht echt gut aus !


Grösse 18 zoll mit xtr pedalen


----------



## christoph192 (24. Mai 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Bike hinsichtlich der Komponenten besser ist. Das Jaelous 6.0 oder das Jaelous AL 10.0? Das 6.0 hat einen Carbon Rahmen also 1:0 für das 6.0. Aber wie verhält es sich mit dem Rest. Z. B. Bremse? Ist die Magura Trail ok? Finde zu der nichts im Netz. Welche Gabel ist besser, die Reba oder die Fox 32?
Beim 6.0 sind die Reifen mit Tubeless Easy ausgewiesen. Beim AL 10.0 nicht. Sind die Reifen vom AL 10.0 auch tubeless fähig?


----------



## CupraR1 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, zu welcher Rahmengröße könnt ihr mir raten beim AL 9.0? Möchte möglichst entspannt (aufrecht) drauf sitzen. Meine Körpergröße ist 186cm und meine SL beträgt 90cm.


----------



## StanTheMan14 (25. Mai 2020)

Ich würde 20 Zoll nehmen.


----------



## VolkaRacho87 (27. Mai 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> meine Laufräder waren Tubeless-Ready und das umrüsten ging mehr oder weniger Problemlos. Meine M 1700 schreien nach Gewalt, wenn man die Reifen aufziehen will. Danach war aber alles dicht.
> 
> ...



Hi Christoph, 
bin 190 cm und habe 93 cm. Innenbeinlänge. 
unter 22 Zoll geht garnicht. Fahre das Bike mit 80er Vorbau und 350er stütze am Limit.


----------



## christoph192 (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo Volka,

Danke für die Info. Das Bike hat doch vom Werk aus eine 400er Stütze. Nehme an, Du hast die getauscht?
Werde mich nun nach dem 22er orientieren, nur unschlüssig, ob das AL 10.0 oder 6.0 Carbon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrus791 (29. Mai 2020)

Delivery Update – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de
				



Mist, eigentlich wollte ich mir ja jetzt dann das Jealous Al 9.0 holen und es sollte ab KW22 wieder bestellbar sein. Jetzt sieht es wohl so aus, als ob da diese Saison gar nichts mehr nachproduziert wird. 
Da werde ich wohl beim 10er zuschlagen müssen (gut, dass es da noch das 18" gibt) - wollte nämlich eigentlich unbedingt eines dieses Jahr haben (als Trost, dass es dieses Jahr keinen Strand-Urlaub gibt... )

Edit: Puh, das war knapp - gestern gleich noch das Al 10.0 in 18 Zoll bestellt und nun gibt es das Bike nur noch in 22".
Fahrräder sind wohl momentan wirklich das neue Klopapier! Der Gebrauchtmarkt nächstes Jahr sollte jedenfalls vielversprechend werden! ?
Naja, jetzt beginnt die schlimme Zeit des Wartens... ?
Freue mich aber schon unheimlich auf das Bike!!


----------



## Matze-ST (10. Juni 2020)

Mittlerweile steht bei mir das Jealous doch wieder im Focus, da alle anderen Bikes auf kurz- oder lang nicht lieferbar sind. Konkret habe ich nun das Jealous 9.0 CF im Auge. Bis auf die etwas langweilige Rahmenfarbe gefällt mir an dem Rad eigentlich alles!
Nur die Frage nach der Größe: Bin 184 cm groß mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 91,5cm, also ein ganz stattlicher Langbeiner. Laut Größenrechner bräuchte ich 21", als eine Zwischengröße. Würde aber zum kleineren 20" Rahmen tendieren da wohl kompakter/ sportlicher. Was meint ihr, haut das hin?

Ansonsten möchte ich die Tage noch das Jealous CF (älteres Modell) eines Kumpels probefahren. Der dürfte wohl auch nen 20" Rahmen haben.


----------



## Lateralus (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche für ein Jealous sl aus 2017 oder 18 mit 12fach Sram ein neues Schaltauge. Die kleine Befestigungsschraube muss sich losgerüttelt haben und ist jetzt weg. Mein Schaltwerk hängt momentan nur am Schaltzug. Leider hat Bike-Discount wochenlange Lieferzeiten.

Hat hier jemand eins übrig oder kann mir jemand die einzelne Befestigungsschraube verkaufen oder ausmessen?

Um das hier geht es, insbesondere um die kleine Schraube:








						Schaltauge 10240 AXH (kurz)
					

Features - Radon Schaltauge 10240 AXH     Für SRAM und Shimano 12-fach (Micro-Spline) Schaltwerk   Hergestellt aus geschmiedetem Aluminium     Kompatibilität      Modelljahr 2016     Slide 140 27,5 C   Slide 160...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Naluli (12. Juni 2020)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen bzw. fragen, ob jemand weiss, ob es Alternativen gibt? Fahre ein Jealous und ein Skeen Trail CF, beide benötigen dieses Schaltauge. Ganz schön ärgerlich, wenn es sich verabschiedet, ist die Saison wohl erstmal gelaufen, da Bike-Discount das Schaltauge nicht liefern kann :/


----------



## Spessartrider (12. Juni 2020)

Hast Du das äußere Teil des Schaltauges noch ? - ...das "Schräuchen" hat keine große Funktion - lediglich das alles beisammen bleibt (...wird ja auch nur minimal angezogen...) !

Wird alles dann über die Steckachse fixiert.... während der Fahrt... (eingebauter Zustand)

Wenn nur die Schraube fehlt, findest Du die auch im Baumarkt/Eisenwarenhandel....


----------



## Spessartrider (12. Juni 2020)

...bei Bike-Biscount fragen... muss ggf. keines von RADON sein - ggf. ist eines von CUBE verwendbar ?


----------



## Florian301 (12. Juni 2020)

Hat jmd selbiges Problem: die slx 12 Kassette des Jealous AL10 eiert extrem. Neue Kassette hat nichts gebracht...


----------



## Humankapital (16. Juni 2020)

@Florian301 : Nach heutigem Aufbau und Probefahrt kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass die Kassette nennenswert eiert. Läuft wie an allen anderen Rädern auch. 
Rad: Jealous AL 10, 20"
Gruß


----------



## sinux (17. Juni 2020)

Zum Thema Schaltauge:








						Schaltauge 2090 AXH (kurz)
					

Features - Schaltauge 2090 AXH       Für Sram und Shimano 12-fach (Micro-Spline) Schaltwerk     Hergestellt aus geschmiedetem Aluminium     Kompatibilität        Modelljahr 2016               Slide 140 27,5 C         Slide...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Das ist verfügbar. Lt. BD


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Juni 2020)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hat jmd selbiges Problem: die slx 12 Kassette des Jealous AL10 eiert extrem. Neue Kassette hat nichts gebracht...




das liegt ja auch an der nabe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (22. Juni 2020)

Hinterrad ist jetzt bei Bike Discount


----------



## wtauscher (25. Juni 2020)

Sodala! Mein Rad wurde auch endlich fertig (Rund um das Rahmenset selbst aufgebaut). Bin schwer begeistert. Fährt sich extrem gut.


----------



## mbausb (26. Juni 2020)

Das Schaltauge gibt es alternativ auch hier:









						GH-176 Schaltauge | ROSE Bikes
					

Aluminium-Schaltauge, passend unter anderem für folgende Fahrradherste




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## pristo (26. Juni 2020)

"Sodala! Mein Rad wurde auch endlich fertig (Rund um das Rahmenset selbst aufgebaut). Bin schwer begeistert. Fährt sich extrem gut."

Dein Rad gefällt mir sehr gut. Wieviel wiegt es?
Die Rahmengröße dürfte 16 Zoll sein. Wie groß bist du
und welche Innenbeinlänge hast du?


----------



## wtauscher (28. Juni 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> "Sodala! Mein Rad wurde auch endlich fertig (Rund um das Rahmenset selbst aufgebaut). Bin schwer begeistert. Fährt sich extrem gut."
> 
> Dein Rad gefällt mir sehr gut. Wieviel wiegt es?
> Die Rahmengröße dürfte 16 Zoll sein. Wie groß bist du
> und welche Innenbeinlänge hast du?



8,4kg so wie es auf den Fotos dasteht.
Rahmengröße 16
Bin 171cm gross
Innenbeinlänge 80cm


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Juli 2020)

alles dran, was gut und teuer ist...


----------



## Matze-ST (18. Juli 2020)

Heute angekommen  Gefällt mir Mal RICHTIG gut!
9,4kg ohne Pedale in Größe L
Die Lieferzeit von 4 Wochen ist auch voll OK und war exakt so wie angegeben. Auch die Vormontage war tadellos. Von mir gibt's bis jetzt nur Lob. Morgen soll es dann das erste Mal in den Wald gehen.


----------



## heizprofi (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute,
zum Thema Bremsen:

Ich bin jetzt ca. 250 km auf meinem neuen JEALOUS AL 9.0 gefahren und habe mir gedacht "komm mach dir vorne ne 203er Scheibe drauf und die 180er nach hinten dann wird die MT2 vielleicht etwas mehr Biss bekommen"(bin an die MT5 auf meinem SWOOP gewöhnt). 
Also die benötigten Adapter und die Scheibe bestellt, montiert und getestet --> Alles sch... 

Vorne gluckert die Bremse extrem und hinten brummts wie verrückt beim bremsen. Andere Beläge brachten auch nix.
Hat jemand einen Tipp was ich noch machen kann um den murks ruhig bekommen oder muss ne stärkere Bremse drauf?
Oder ist das zarte Bike nur für 180/160 ausgelegt?


----------



## CedGauche (1. August 2020)

heizprofi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> zum Thema Bremsen:
> 
> Ich bin jetzt ca. 250 km auf meinem neuen JEALOUS AL 9.0 gefahren und habe mir gedacht "komm mach dir vorne ne 203er Scheibe drauf und die 180er nach hinten dann wird die MT2 vielleicht etwas mehr Biss bekommen"(bin an die MT5 auf meinem SWOOP gewöhnt).
> ...



Umbau auf Shimano Bremse und Scheibe 
Ich habe auch vieles probiert und habe dann die SLX Bremse montiert und seitdem ist absolute Ruhe. Zu beachten ist aber, dass man dann andere Adapter am Bremssattel braucht, die die Magura Aufnahme etwa 2mm tiefer sitzt und so der Bremsbelag einen Grad bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (6. August 2020)

Gibt es schon Infos wann die neuen Modelle kommen und as sich ändert?


----------



## sinux (9. August 2020)

So, jetzt habe ich bald  alle Lager gewechselt. Nachdem heute morgen  das Steuerlager total fest war,  habe ich es dann eben zerstörend entfernt.. Total verrostete Kugelmüll kam mir entgegen. Ist jetzt ein passendes SKF Lager drin. Bewegt sich wieder ganz weich. Warum hat das schöne Rad so schlechte Lager drin? Alle Naben (Newmen)  und jetzt Steuerlager. Wie gut, dass das Jealous kein Fully ist. Sonst hätte ich noch eine Menge zu wechseln.


----------



## Lateralus (12. August 2020)

erledigt.


----------



## sinux (7. September 2020)

Welches Kettenblatt (34T) muss ich den für das Jealous 8.0 / 2018 mit der SRAM X1 Kurbel  (Ansonsten GX) packen. DUB/Boost Standard.
Wieviel Offset?


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2020)

...


----------



## Klein-Attitude (9. September 2020)

Ersten 2021er sind online. Weiß jetzt allgemein Trend , oder haben Radon und Canyon sich abgesprochen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (10. September 2020)

Und es wird leider wieder bei den Laufrädern gespart. Beim 8.0er Von Newmen (2018/2019) mit ca. 1500g über DT Swiss X1700 (2020, 1700g) jetzt zum X1900 mit fast 1900g


----------



## mofa75 (10. September 2020)

sinux schrieb:


> Und es wird leider wieder bei den Laufrädern gespart. Beim 8.0er Von Newmen (2018/2019) mit ca. 1500g über DT Swiss X1700 (2020, 1700g) jetzt zum X1900 mit fast 1900g


Apropo....Wer einen niegelnagelneuen MCFK Laufradsatz sucht kann ..


sinux schrieb:


> Und es wird leider wieder bei den Laufrädern gespart. Beim 8.0er Von Newmen (2018/2019) mit ca. 1500g über DT Swiss X1700 (2020, 1700g) jetzt zum X1900 mit fast 1900g


Apropo...habe einen nagelneuen Laufradsatz in 29 Zoll von mcfk hier liegen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat und mehr Infos möchte kann sich gern bei mir melden. VG


----------



## mofa75 (10. September 2020)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Apropo....Wer einen niegelnagelneuen MCFK Laufradsatz sucht kann au
> 
> Apropo...habe einen nagelneuen Laufradsatz in 29 Zoll von mcfk hier liegen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat und mehr Infos möchte kann sich gern bei mir melden. VG


----------



## TvMatterhorn (21. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe das Radon Jealous AL 8.0.
Die Bremsen sind mir nicht stark genug.
Folgendes ist verbaut:   Magura Storm HC, 180/160mm, 6-bolt 

*Mir wurde empfohlen, dass man bereits viel erreicht, wenn man größere Bremsscheiben verbaut.
Sind zB  200/203 und 180 freigegeben?*

VG


----------



## sinux (22. September 2020)

Freigabeliste für Bremsscheiben – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## Wilko777 (24. September 2020)

Ich sehe gerade, dass es nun ganz frisch das neue Modell vom Jealous AL 9.0 gibt (bereits bestellbar) und das neue Jealous AL 8.0 HD (warum HD?) als neu angekündigt ist.

Das AL 9.0 spricht mich vom Design richtig an - alles in schwarz, finde ich sackstark!  

Da ich auf der Suche nach einem XC bin und als (Spät-)Anfänger mich technisch noch nicht richtig auskenne (nur erste Recherche in den letzten Wochen), komme ich doch gleich mal mit einer absoluten Standardfrage um die Ecke:

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis des AL 9.0 gegenüber dem AL 8.0 HD hinsichtlich Ausstattung?

Was ich der Ausstattung entnehmen kann ist, dass das AL 9.0

leichter ist
wohl eine bessere Gabel hat
wohl bessere Bremsen hat.
Das AL 8.0 HD hat hingegen ne Dropper-Sattelstütze (Dropper = Vario-Sattelstütze, richtig?). 

Falls ich mich jedoch spontan für ein Modell entscheiden sollte, sollte ich mich wahrscheinlich aber noch mit der Geo beschäftigen. 

Freue mich auf euren Input.


----------



## sinux (25. September 2020)

Das 9.0 hat einige hochwertigeren Komponenten. Insbesondere Gabel; Lenker+Vorbau & LRS, Bremsen und Reifen. Damit dürfte wenn man die DropperPost mit eingebezieht das Gesamtgewicht des 9.0 zum 8.0HD irgendwo zwischen 0,75 - 1kg Unterschied liegen. 
Ferner hat der Lenker beim 8.0 mehr Rise wodurch Du aufrechter sitzt und damit "gemütlicher" unterwegs sein wirst. Die Reifen gehen auch in die Richtung.
Also Fazit - Komfort und Geld sparen 8.0. Vortrieb und hochwertigere Kompomenten 9.0 
BTW - Ich fahren im Winter an meinem Jelaous Carbon Flitzer auch Nobbys und im Sommer RR/RR Kombi und habe ne DropperPost (allerdings die von DTSwiss) dran.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (25. September 2020)

Wilko777 schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, dass es nun ganz frisch das neue Modell vom Jealous AL 9.0 gibt (bereits bestellbar) und das neue Jealous AL 8.0 HD (warum HD?) als neu angekündigt ist.



Das HD ist soweit ich weiß mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt. Das sieht man an diversen Kleinigkeiten:
-Dropperpost
-Bremsscheibe hinten 180mm (das 9.0 hat 160mm)
-Reifen mit mehr Profil.

Bei meinem 10.0HD gabs zusätzlich breiter Felgen (30 statt 25mm) und 10mm mehr Federweg (also 110mm)


----------



## Wilko777 (25. September 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Für höherwertigere Komponenten bin ich gern bereit 200 Euro mehr zu bezahlen, sofern die Mehrkosten für diese gerechtfertigt sind. Mehr Vortrieb würde mir auf jeden Fall zusagen. Sagen wir mal so: Ich kann nicht langsam fahren. Dieses gemütliche durch die Gegend juckeln ist irgendwie nicht meins. Ich trete irgendwie immer voll in die Pedale. 
Auf dem Programm stehen bei mir hauptsächlich Waldwege, Schotter und zum Hin- und Zurückkommen Asphalt. An Wochenenden dann auch leichte Trails (z.B. im Harz, Teuto). Keine Sprünge und keine Bikeparks.

Wäre es denn dennoch möglich, mit dem AL 9.0 auch längere Fahrten zu unternehmen oder ist es zu sportlich und würde nach vielleicht 20-30 KIlometern ungemütlich werden? Kannn man das überhaupt so pauschal sagen oder sind hier neben der Geo andere Faktoren wie Sattel, Reifen, etc. entscheidender?

BTW: Gestern am frühen Nachmittag konnte man das AL 9.0 noch mit 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit bestellen. Nun nur noch mit Benachrichtungsservice. Ich hake da gleich mal nach.


----------



## CedGauche (25. September 2020)

Bin mit dem Jealous AL dieses Jahr Touren mit bis zu 120KM gefahren. Die Geometrie ist angenehm und jetzt nicht so megasportlich, aber auch nicht aufrecht wie ein Trekking Bike. Die Sitzposition kann man sich ja auch anpassen mit anderem Vorbau, Vorbau drehen, Riser Bar oder mit Lenkerhörnchen.
Fahre das Bike eigentlich überall, auch Trails bis S2, ist quasi Alltags-Bike. Mein Jealous 8.0 AL hat jetzt in 1,5 Jahren knapp 8000 KM gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilko777 (25. September 2020)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Jealous AL dieses Jahr Touren mit bis zu 120KM gefahren. Die Geometrie ist angenehm und jetzt nicht so megasportlich, aber auch nicht aufrecht wie ein Trekking Bike.



Das klingt doch schon mal richtig gut. Ich bevorzuge eher eine sportliche Sitzposition und Fahrweise, möchte aber dennoch hin und wieder mal bequem einen längere Tour machen.



CedGauche schrieb:


> Fahre das Bike eigentlich überall, auch Trails bis S2...



Trails bis S2 passt. Habe gerade die Seite gefunden: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2
Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, passt das. 

Jetzt warte ich mal die Antwort von Radon ab, wann das Bike wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (25. September 2020)

Wilko777 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Trails bis S2 passt. Habe gerade die Seite gefunden: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, passt das.
> ...


Dann überleg dir es mit dem Dropper Post. Finde ich für Trails als absolutes Muss - nicht weil es nicht anders geht, sondern weil es sehr viel einfacher dadurch wird, du bist beweglicher. Darüber hinaus kannst Du Dich an kleine Sprünge und Drops rantasten.
Und ich nutze ihn an jeder Ampel 

Fahre auch das Jealous AL 8.0 - und der Dropper Post ist das beste an dem Bike.
Meine Empfehlung: Wenn Du nicht nachrüsten willst hol dir das 8.0 oder such dir eine andere Marke.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (25. September 2020)

heizprofi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> zum Thema Bremsen:
> 
> Ich bin jetzt ca. 250 km auf meinem neuen JEALOUS AL 9.0 gefahren und habe mir gedacht "komm mach dir vorne ne 203er Scheibe drauf und die 180er nach hinten dann wird die MT2 vielleicht etwas mehr Biss bekommen"(bin an die MT5 auf meinem SWOOP gewöhnt).
> ...


Hi, hast Du das Problem in den Griff bekommen?
Ich habe gerade selbiges vor, jedoch schreckt mich das gerade etwas ab.
Hier mein Fred...


----------



## CedGauche (26. September 2020)

Hat eigentlich schon einmal jemand das Jealous AL und im Vergleich das Jealous in Carbon gefahren und kann berichten, wie groß der Unterschied hier zwischen Carbon und Alu vom Fahrgefühl, Fahrtechnik und und Komfort ist?

Ein Kollege hat nun ein Jealous in Carbon und sagt mir, der Unterschied wäre größer als gedacht im Vergleich zum Alu-Pendant. Ich kann es mir nicht so recht vorstellen, vor allem praktisch 1000 Euro mehr für den selben Rahmen zu zahlen.


----------



## StanTheMan14 (26. September 2020)

Ich bin das Jealous zuerst in Alu gefahren, später habe ich mir den Carbon Rahmen gekauft. Den Unterschied merkt man. Im Vergleich besserer Vortrieb als mit dem AL und, wie ich finde, keine großen Unterschiede im Komfort. Schläge von unten wie Wurzeln oder Steine fühlen sich auf beiden Bikes ähnlich hart und direkt an. Der Rahmen ist schon sehr steif, was ja nicht schlecht ist. Ich fahre meine Reifen Tubeless bei ca 1,8 Bar und habe einen Lenker mit etwas Rise, das macht das Rad wirklich ausreichend komfortabel. Ob das Upgrade jedoch einem 1.000 Wert ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden. Die Optik ist wirklich richtig schön und das Finish ist auch richtig geil!


----------



## Wilko777 (26. September 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus kannst Du Dich an kleine Sprünge und Drops rantasten.



Sprünge und Drops stehen eigentlich nicht auf meinem Programm. Mehrheitlich trifft wohl eher S0 und S1 zu, also "flüssige Wald- und Wiesenwege auf griffigen Naturböden oder verfestigter Schotter" und "kleinere Hindernisse wie flache Wurzeln und kleine Steine." Ich möchte aber schon ein paar Mal im Jahr Trails vielleicht im Harz oder Teuto fahren. Daher meinte ich, dass S2 passt, da es wohl dort auch solche Passagen geben wird.



TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht nachrüsten willst hol dir das 8.0



Inwiefern müsste man das AL 9.0 nachrüsten. Nur wegen der Dropper Post?

Mir geht es mir hauptsächlich um Speed und Fahrten auf Untergründen wie beschrieben. Daher finde ich das geringere Gewicht des AL 9.0 interessant und natürlich auch die bessere Ausstattung. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie sehr mir eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nützen würde, wenn ich größtenteils keine S2 Trails fahre.

Meine ursprüngliche Idee ging auch eher in Richtung XC Race Hardtail. Doch ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Jealous (ob AL 8.0 oder 9.0) eine gute Allround-Alternative wäre. Ob es das wirklich ist, noch keine Ahnung. Würde ich dann aber sehen. 



TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Und ich nutze ihn an jeder Ampel



Wieso?


----------



## CedGauche (26. September 2020)

Mit einer versenkten Sattelstütze kann man halt viel gechillter auf dem Rad sitzen, während man an der Ampel wartet, weil dann beide Füße locker den Boden erreichen. Außerdem ist der Aufstieg auf den Sattel bequemer, gerade bei langen Touren, wenn die Beine und Hüfte verspannt sind, vor allem wenn man älter wird


----------



## TvMatterhorn (26. September 2020)

Wilko777 schrieb:


> Sprünge und Drops stehen eigentlich nicht auf meinem Programm. Mehrheitlich trifft wohl eher S0 und S1 zu, also "flüssige Wald- und Wiesenwege auf griffigen Naturböden oder verfestigter Schotter" und "kleinere Hindernisse wie flache Wurzeln und kleine Steine." Ich möchte aber schon ein paar Mal im Jahr Trails vielleicht im Harz oder Teuto fahren. Daher meinte ich, dass S2 passt, da es wohl dort auch solche Passagen geben wird.
> 
> [...]


Sind diese Wald und Wiesenwege denn mit *signifikanten Höhenmetern* ausgestattet oder eher in der Ebene?

in der Ebene ist ein geringes Gewicht kein Vorteil, bei langen Anstiegen dafür schon (zB ab 200 - 300 HM), hier kommt es im Gelände aber auch auf Traktion und Geowerte an.
Bei Wald- und Wiesenwegen sind die verbauten Komponenten bei beiden Modellen denke ich vollkommen ausreichend. Du schreibst Du bist Neuanfänger. Beide MTBs werden dir im Vergleich zu dem Kram den du vor 10-20 Jahren gefahren bist wie High-Tech Maschinen vorkommen
die Bandbreite der Schaltungen ist gleich, Kurbel 32T, Kassette 10-51. Wenn Du in der Ebene Speed willst, könnte dir der höchste Gang generell zu niedrig sein

Zu dem Dopper Post - ich nutze ihn nicht nur auf schwierigeren Trails, sondern eigentlich bei jeder Abfahrt oder auch bei S0-S1 Trails.

der Sattel ist Dir nicht nur bei steilen Abfahrten im Weg, sondern auch in engen Kurven
wie CedGauche geschrieben hat auch an Ampeln oder generell beim Auf-/absteigen 
probiere es bitte mal auf einer Harztour aus, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast. Steilere verblocktere Abfahrt einmal mit hohem und niedrigem Sattel --> der Unterschied ist enorm, gerade für Anfänger

Ich kann hier nur von meiner eigenen Erfahrung berichten.
Ich bin vor 1 Jahr neu eingestiegen ins MTB und hatte so ziemlich die gleichen Anforderungen wie Du. Wald und Wiesen, *ab und zu Trails*. Wie in meinem ersten Post zu diesem Thema geschrieben hab ich mir das Jealous AL8.0 geholt (klick). 
Geniales Bike für 1200€, was hat mich da am meisten überzeugt bzw. wo haben sich die Bikes am meisten weiterentwickelt?

der Dropper Post
die im Vergleich zu den 90ern relativ moderne Geometrie für ein XC Bike
1x12 Schaltung und hier habe ich nur die SX Version
29" Rädern

Nochmal auf die Kernfrage zurück, sind es die 200€ wert, ein leichteres Gewicht und "bessere" Komponenten gegen den Dropper einzutauschen?

Bei einem XC Bike mit nicht besonders abfahrtslastiger Geomietrie?
Bei der Absicht, neben Wald-und Wiesen Wegen sich im Harz ans Trailfahren ranzutasten?
Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht ganz klar nein - würde das 8.0 nehmen.


----------



## Wilko777 (26. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort, @TvMatterhorn.

Das lässt mich echt noch einmal nachdenken. Vor allem, weil Du auch noch recht frisch dabei bist und die gleichen Anforderungen hattest wie ich sie jetzt habe. Vielleicht ist das 8.0 doch die bessere Wahl. Wobei mir das 9.0 unabhängig von den Komponenten optisch besser gefällt. Aber gut, das soll nicht final ausschlaggebend sein. 



TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Sind diese Wald und Wiesenwege denn mit *signifikanten Höhenmetern* ausgestattet oder eher in der Ebene?



Kann ich so noch gar nicht sagen. 
Ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem alten Canyon Yellowstone 4.0 von 2011 nur mal einen einzigen Mini-Bikeurlaub in Braunlage gemacht habe. Keine Ahnung wo ich da langgefahren bin, aber es ging schon hoch und runter (irgendwie auch typisch für den Harz). Und da mir das richtig Spaß gemacht hat, möchte ich das gern mit einem neuen Bike öfter machen oder zumindest wenige Male im Jahr. Was ich nur mit Speed meine, hatte ich zuvor in einem Beitrag geschrieben: Ich kann irgendwie nicht gemütlich durch die Gegend juckeln. Wenn ich auf nem Bike sitze, dann trete ich immer voll rein. Daher habe ich auch bei meinem Yellowstone Klickpedale dran, damit ich auch beim Hochziehen die Kraftübertragung der Pedale nutzen kann.
Überwiegend im Jahr bzw. im Alltag werde ich jedoch Wald, Wiesenwege und Schotter fahren und das eher in der Ebene.



TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Wenn Du in der Ebene Speed willst, könnte dir der höchste Gang generell zu niedrig sein



Falls mir der höchste Gang zu niedrig sein sollte, kann man das Jealous gut nachrüsten und "schneller" machen? Oder ist die Geschwindikeit bei einem MTB etwas Grundlegendes, was ich vor dem Kauf berücksichtigen sollte?



TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Beide MTBs werden dir ...  wie High-Tech Maschinen vorkommen.



Davon gehe ich auch stark aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (26. September 2020)

Schneller machen ist nicht so leicht, wenn dein kleinstes Ritzel schon ein 10er ist, dann geht noch ein größeres Kettenblatt oder direkt ein MTB mit einer 2fach Schaltung (mein Jelaous hat 2x11, bis 37 kmh kann man da noch treten ohne das man dann ins leere Tritt)


----------



## Wilko777 (26. September 2020)

CedGauche schrieb:


> mein Jelaous hat 2x11, bis 37 kmh kann man da noch treten ohne das man dann ins leere Tritt



Kann man pauschal sagen, wie es dann bei 1x12 (Kassette 10-51 wie beim Radon) aussieht?
Bis 35 km/h wäre doch für ein MTB ganz in Ordnung, oder? Also in der Ebene. Wenn es natürlich mal bergab geht und man ordentlich Tempo drauf hat oder noch mehr möchte, wäre ins leere Treten auch irgendwie unschön.


----------



## CedGauche (26. September 2020)

Kannst deine Übersetzung in den Ritzelrechner eingeben und dann schauen. 

Meine Frau hat eine 1x12 Sram Eagle, bin ein paar mal damit gefahren, so groß war der Unterschied nicht.


----------



## PootieTang (27. September 2020)

Moin. Bin auch gerade am Jealous hängen geblieben. Ob es das AL 8,9 oder 10 wird, weiß ich aktuell noch nicht.
Aber vorab die Frage, ich bin 180 cm SL 82 110 kg. Der Grössenrechner bei BikeDiacount ergibt 19 Zoll. Allerdings gibt es nur 18, bzw 20 Zoll. Zu was Sollbruchstellen greifen?

Anforderung eher längere Touren, keine Trails. Wald, Wurzeln, Schotter, alles dabei.


----------



## tm0510 (27. September 2020)

Klicke mich mal mit ein, da für mich das 9.0 oder 8.0 HD auch für mich in Frage kommt. Welche Größe fahrt ihr? Mit 1,83cm & 87 SL tendiere ich ja eher zu 22".

Kann es sein, dass das neue 8.0 HD kein Remote Lockout Hebel für die Federgabel am Lenker hat? Beim neuen 9.0 ist es in der Beschreibung hinterlegt, aber beim 8.0 HD kann ich es nicht eindeutig erkennen.


----------



## Wilko777 (27. September 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Der Grössenrechner bei BikeDiacount ergibt 19 Zoll.



Bei mir (183cm) kam bei einer SL von 84 (gemessen 84,2) ebenfalls 19" raus. Da mein altes Bike 20" hat, werde ich beim Radon die gleiche Größe nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PootieTang (29. September 2020)

Frage 9er oder 10er? Sind es Gabel und Schaltung wert?


----------



## Quicksilver86 (29. September 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Frage 9er oder 10er? Sind es Gabel und Schaltung wert?


Ich würde sagen hier ist das eher Glaubensfrage. Ich mag die SRAM Schaltungen. und mit der neuen 52er Kassette hast auch eine größere Bandbreite als bei der Shimano.
Ich denk die Gabeln schenken sich nicht viel (Fox sind relativ teuer da denkt man schnell die sind hochwertiger)

Ich denke der größerer Unterschied liegt an der Bremse. Die MT Trail ist Erfahrungsgemäß anfällig was die Einstellung, Scheiben und Belagswahl angeht. Shimano sind da glaub etwas einfacher in der Handhabe.
Leider scheint das 10er Centerlocknaben zu haben. Bei 6 Loch bleibt etwas mehr Auswahl an Scheiben (wenn man kein Adapter auf CL möchte)


----------



## Oizi (4. Oktober 2020)

Weiß jemand wie viel der Radon Jealous Superlite 1x 2020 Rahmen in Größe 20" wiegt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2020)

Quicksilver86 schrieb:


> und mit der neuen 52er Kassette hast auch eine größere Bandbreite als bei der Shimano.


Echt jetz ? der eine Zahn reisst raus ? 



Quicksilver86 schrieb:


> Ich denk die Gabeln schenken sich nicht viel



RS Gabeln sind i.d.regel einfachr zu warten wenn mans selber machen kann/will

Reifen gibs auch nochn Unterschied, auf dem 9er sind die billigen Performance Pellen drauf, die Gummimischungen von denen sind relativ flutschig und erfahrungsgemäß sind die ein wenig schwieriger Tubeless dicht zu bekommen


----------



## TvMatterhorn (5. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es hier Erfahrung mit 2,35 / 2,4er Reifen?
60mm hinten - passt das?


----------



## CedGauche (6. Oktober 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Erfahrung mit 2,35 / 2,4er Reifen?
> 60mm hinten - passt das?


Passt meiner Erfahrung nach nicht beim Jealous AL, die Kettenstreben sind dann zu eng am Reifen, auch wenn beim 2,35er links und rechts vielleicht noch 1mm Platz ist, dann braucht man aber immer ein perfekt zentriertes Laufrad und muss ggf. während der Fahrt die Speichen nachstellen, also kann ich nicht empfehlen. Radon gibt dort bis 2,25 frei.


----------



## sinux (6. Oktober 2020)

Oizi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie viel der Radon Jealous Superlite 1x 2020 Rahmen in Größe 20" wiegt?



@supasini Du hattest Deinen doch bestimmt an der Waage hängen!?!?


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2020)

jo, aber ich hab vergessen, es aufzuschreiben. Auf jeden Fall, im Gegensatz zur Aussage der Radon-Mitarbeiter, schwerer als das 2019er Modell. Ich meine, es wären knapp über 1100 g gewesen mit allen Zugklemmen und Schaltauge, aber ohne Sattelklemme und Steuersatz.


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Moin. Bin auch gerade am Jealous hängen geblieben. Ob es das AL 8,9 oder 10 wird, weiß ich aktuell noch nicht.
> Aber vorab die Frage, ich bin 180 cm SL 82 110 kg. Der Grössenrechner bei BikeDiacount ergibt 19 Zoll. Allerdings gibt es nur 18, bzw 20 Zoll. Zu was Sollbruchstellen greifen?
> 
> Anforderung eher längere Touren, keine Trails. Wald, Wurzeln, Schotter, alles dabei.



18"! Ich fahre bei 190/91 SL 20", passt perfekt. Radon empfiehlt tendenziell immer zu groß, Canyon zu klein.


----------



## Oizi (6. Oktober 2020)

Ok, das hört sich nicht gut an. Hätte mit max. 1050gr. gerechnet. Mal schauen was er wiegt... bestellt hab ich mal einen... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PootieTang (6. Oktober 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> 18"! Ich fahre bei 190/91 SL 20", passt perfekt. Radon empfiehlt tendenziell immer zu groß, Canyon zu klein.



Ich werd es sehen, wenn zu groß, dann gehts eben zurück.


----------



## Detlev_OWL (6. Oktober 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Ich werd es sehen, wenn zu groß, dann gehts eben zurück.


Ich fahre bei 184/89SL das 18" und es passt bei mir perfekt. Habe aber den 90mm Intend Grace CC montiert.


----------



## PootieTang (6. Oktober 2020)

Detlev_OWL schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 184/89SL das 18" und es passt bei mir perfekt. Habe aber den 90mm Intend Grace CC montiert.



jetzt sind es schon 2 die meinen das 18er würde besser passen. Ich habe die jetzt Bestellung ändern lassen.

Ich hoffe ihr habt recht, ansonsten melde ich mich mit den Retourkosten bei euch 😎


----------



## PootieTang (6. Oktober 2020)

Hab meiner Frau erzählt dass ich bestellt habe und ich noch Pedale bestellen muss.

Sie hat sich weggeschmissen vor lachen, „wie da sind keine dabei, macht ja voll Sinn“ 😂

heißt ich benötige Empfehlungen von Euch!

Ob ich jemals Click fahren werde weiß ich nicht, aber gerne auch Kombis nennen


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2020)

der 18" Rahmen passt, insbesondere wenn du Anfänger bist... (auf dem 20" würdest du sehr gestreckt sitzen). Musst du evtl. den Vorbau positiv montieren (ich meine, bei mir wäre er sogar positiv gewesen).
wenn du das 9.0er genommen hast solltest du direkt über andere Reifen nachdenken, Performance kann echt nix.
Pedale: auf jeden Fall Klick - das ist ein Racebike, da gehören nur Klickies drauf! Am besten Shimano, die halten, sind preiswert und funktionieren top. Bsp. Shimano PD-M 540 oder höherwertig.
wenn du Angst vor Klick hast: Kombi wäre am MTB mein Favorit das XT (kostet aber 90 €) Plattform würde ich kein Shimano nehmen, die wären mir zu schwer. Andererseits sind leichte Pedale bei deinem Körpergewicht schnell an der Grenze der Haltbarkeit, weil das Gewicht an Achsen und Lagern eingespart wird, außer man geht in ganz andere Preisregionen, z.B. zu nem Syntace  
Erstaunlicherweise sollen reine Plastikpedale ganz gut halten, z.B. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ht-components-nano-p-pa12a-plattformpedale-548187 : die sind leicht und billig!

wenn Klick brauchst du Schuhe. Die musst du allerdings besser anprobieren, die müssen perfekt passen und da sind alle Ratschläge sinnlos. Ich habe beim Kauf meiner letzten Schuhe jeweils locker 20 Paar angehabt bis ich mich entschieden hatte. Grundsätzlich ist auch hier Shimano eine gute Empfehlung für preiswert, robust und bequem bei gleichzeitig guter Passform, aber da sind die Größenangaben "originell" (fallen sehr klein aus) und es gibt mindestens zwei Weiten.
Für Plattform fahren die meisten mittlerweile mit FiveTen, ich fahre immer noch mit leichten Wanderschuhen, wenn ich Plattform fahre.


----------



## Spessartrider (6. Oktober 2020)

Oizi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie viel der Radon Jealous Superlite 1x 2020 Rahmen in Größe 20" wiegt?


Servus,
hab das 2017er Modell - noch mit Alu-Gewindeeinsätzen für die Bremsleitungshalterungen.
Nackter Carbon Rahmen 20 Zoll (ohne jegliche Anbauteile) = 1080 gr an meiner ParkTool Hängewaage.


----------



## PootieTang (6. Oktober 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> der 18" Rahmen passt, insbesondere wenn du Anfänger bist... (auf dem 20" würdest du sehr gestreckt sitzen). Musst du evtl. den Vorbau positiv montieren (ich meine, bei mir wäre er sogar positiv gewesen).
> wenn du das 9.0er genommen hast solltest du direkt über andere Reifen nachdenken, Performance kann echt nix.
> Pedale: auf jeden Fall Klick - das ist ein Racebike, da gehören nur Klickies drauf! Am besten Shimano, die halten, sind preiswert und funktionieren top. Bsp. Shimano PD-M 540 oder höherwertig.
> wenn du Angst vor Klick hast: Kombi wäre am MTB mein Favorit das XT (kostet aber 90 €) Plattform würde ich kein Shimano nehmen, die wären mir zu schwer. Andererseits sind leichte Pedale bei deinem Körpergewicht schnell an der Grenze der Haltbarkeit, weil das Gewicht an Achsen und Lagern eingespart wird, außer man geht in ganz andere Preisregionen, z.B. zu nem Syntace
> ...



habe das 10er bestellt. Danke für dein Hinweise/Tipps.


----------



## Oizi (6. Oktober 2020)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab das 2017er Modell - noch mit Alu-Gewindeeinsätzen für die Bremsleitungshalterungen.
> Nackter Carbon Rahmen 20 Zoll (ohne jegliche Anbauteile) = 1080 gr an meiner ParkTool Hängewaage.


Danke. Ich werde berichten wenn er da ist...


----------



## Quicksilver86 (7. Oktober 2020)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Passt meiner Erfahrung nach nicht beim Jealous AL, die Kettenstreben sind dann zu eng am Reifen, auch wenn beim 2,35er links und rechts vielleicht noch 1mm Platz ist, dann braucht man aber immer ein perfekt zentriertes Laufrad und muss ggf. während der Fahrt die Speichen nachstellen, also kann ich nicht empfehlen. Radon gibt dort bis 2,25 frei.



Kommt immer auf den Reifen drauf an. Ich fahre auf meinem die Vittoria Barzo in 2.35 auf den DT SWISS M1900 mit 30mm Innenweite. Da auf dem AL 10.0HD Serienmäßig schon die Nobby Nic in 2.25 drauf sind hatte ich da keine Bedenken.
Beide Reifen sind mit 57mm angegeben. Der Vittoria in 2.25 (55mm) wäre mir fast zu schmal für die 30er Felge.
Denke aber auch das ein 2.35er mit 60mm schon sehr knapp wird. Bei mir ist noch genug Platz (wie mit dem Nobby auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 548487 (8. Oktober 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Moin. Bin auch gerade am Jealous hängen geblieben. Ob es das AL 8,9 oder 10 wird, weiß ich aktuell noch nicht.
> Aber vorab die Frage, ich bin 180 cm SL 82 110 kg. Der Grössenrechner bei BikeDiacount ergibt 19 Zoll. Allerdings gibt es nur 18, bzw 20 Zoll. Zu was Sollbruchstellen greifen?
> 
> Anforderung eher längere Touren, keine Trails. Wald, Wurzeln, Schotter, alles dabei.




Ich fahre mit 180cm und 82er SL  das 20er Jealous AL 8.0 und hätte im Nachgang lieber das 18er gewählt.
Mit 18 machst du definitiv nichts verkehrt. Auf dem 20er sitze ich sehr gestreckt und ich habe schon einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert.

Wenn es dir zu klein ist melde dich , dann tauschen wir


----------



## PootieTang (8. Oktober 2020)

olkre schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 180cm und 82er SL  das 20er Jealous AL 8.0 und hätte im Nachgang lieber das 18er gewählt.
> Mit 18 machst du definitiv nichts verkehrt. Auf dem 20er sitze ich sehr gestreckt und ich habe schon einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert.
> 
> Wenn es dir zu klein ist melde dich , dann tauschen wir


schlechtes Geschäft 😂 

welche Pedale hast du dir dazu geholt?


----------



## Deleted 548487 (8. Oktober 2020)

Die ollen Radon Plattform Pedale für 44 Öcken.
Im Nachgang betrachtet hätte ich lieber direkt was vernünftiges drangeschraubt. Die Lager taugen nichts.


----------



## Oizi (8. Oktober 2020)

Radon New Jealous Superlite 1x Rahmen 20" --> 1121 gr.
Schaltauge --> 18 gr.
Kleinteile (4x Flaschenhalterschraube, 2x Gummistöpsel für Brems-/Schaltung) --> 12 gr.
Acros Steuersatz kpl. mit Ahead-Kappe --> 70 gr.
Gabelkralle mit Schraube --> 15 gr.
Anti-Noise-Brush --> 30 gr.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (9. Oktober 2020)

Quicksilver86 schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Reifen drauf an. Ich fahre auf meinem die Vittoria Barzo in 2.35 auf den DT SWISS M1900 mit 30mm Innenweite. Da auf dem AL 10.0HD Serienmäßig schon die Nobby Nic in 2.25 drauf sind hatte ich da keine Bedenken.
> Beide Reifen sind mit 57mm angegeben. Der Vittoria in 2.25 (55mm) wäre mir fast zu schmal für die 30er Felge.
> Denke aber auch das ein 2.35er mit 60mm schon sehr knapp wird. Bei mir ist noch genug Platz (wie mit dem Nobby auch)


Ich habe jetzt noch mal nachgemessen.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass auf der linken Seite zur Kettenstrebe weniger Platz ist als zur rechten Seite.
Obwohl meine Felge oder Reifen nicht nennenswert eiern.
Ist mein Rahmen verbogen oder könnte es noch etwas anderes sein?
Transportiere das Rad öfters mal mit abmontierten Reifen im Auto - aber kann so etwas einen Alurahmen dauerhaft verbiegen?

Unabh. davon:
Meine Nobby Nic 29er 2,25" lassen noch ~4mm platz auf der linken Seite am Hinterrad. Könnte echt knapp werden mit dem Forekaster 2,35 - laut Herstellerangaben 3mm breiter und somit je Seite 1,5mm.
Werde es einfach ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (9. Oktober 2020)

Nein das ist normal bei mir ist auch links etwas weniger Platz aber das liegt im 1 oder 2 mm bereich. Wenn der Forekaster wirklich 3mm breiter baut (Mein 2.4er DHR2 auf dem Enduro erreicht nicht ganz die angegeben 61mm auf einer 30er Felge) würde ich es nicht riskieren da sich die Felge bei Belastung etwas verformt und es sonst schleifen könnte. Hab mir aber aus diesem Grund auch schon Folie an den Rahmen geklebt falls doch mal was schleifen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvMatterhorn (10. Oktober 2020)

Der Hintergrund ist ja, dass mein neues Bike mit den Forekaster kommt und ich vorne ein anderen Reifen verbauen möchte.
Somit kann ich es ohne Risiko ausprobieren sobald das neue Bike da ist.
Der Tip mit der Folie ist gut!


----------



## Wilko777 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe das AL 9.0 am Samstag geliefert bekommen. Anlieferung war eine Katastrophe. Was mich aber noch mehr geärgert hat: Direkt nach dem sehr vorsichtigen Auspacken und ohne es Probe gefahren zu haben, gleich eine Macke am hinteren Rahmen entdeckt.



 



Direkt am Sonntag noch eine Mail an Radon geschickt mit der Bitte um eine kundenfreundliche Lösung.
Heute ein Zweizeiler als Antwort: Wir bitten den Vorfall (Anmerkung: Anlieferung) vielmals zu entschuldigen. Alternative zum Austausch 40 € Gutschein für die Macke.

Puh. Also so ad hoc finde ich 40 € als Gutschein (und den Kundenservice) ein bisschen dürftig. Gerade, wenn ich den Lackschaden professionell ausbessern lassen sollte.

Findet ihr die 40 € angemessen? Mal so ganz frei gefragt...

Unschön auch, aber im Endeffekt nicht so gravierend da schnell selbst weggemacht, der Rahmen war voll von fettigen Fingerabdrücken. Hier hätte man meiner Meinung nach bei der Vormontage sorgfältiger arbeiten können.

Gruß
Wilko


----------



## Svartaperlan (12. Oktober 2020)

Find ich ok. Is nen MTB, brauchst du dich über die erste Macke die du rein machst nicht so dolle ärgern.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (12. Oktober 2020)

Was kann besseres passieren? Leicht verdientes Geld. Für die 2. Macke nach dem ersten vernünftigen Ausritt kriegst Du kein Geld mehr.


----------



## Wilko777 (12. Oktober 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> brauchst du dich über die erste Macke die du rein machst nicht so dolle ärgern.



Gutes Argument. 



TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Leicht verdientes Geld.



Mehr oder weniger. Ist ja ein Gutschein und kommt Bike-Discount somit gleich wieder zugute. Verdienen tue ich da leider wenig - ich habe ja dafür auch den Lackschaden. Also ist es einfach nur eine Entschädigung.


----------



## Svartaperlan (12. Oktober 2020)

Tupf es mit schwarz aus und nutz es für was sinnvolles. Bei nem neuen Bike braucht man doch immer irgendwas. Vorbau, Lenker, andere Griffe. Ist ja auch ne verschmerzbare Stelle. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2020)

Sehr gutes Angebot mit den 40 Euro. Dafür dass die Macke mit einem schwarzen Lackstift in 1 Sekunde entfernt ist. Fahr mal ins Gelände mit Schotter und Steinen und schaue Dir danach das Unterrohr an


----------



## Wilko777 (12. Oktober 2020)

Okay okay okay. Überzeugt. 
Also falls ich das 20"er behalten werde, wozu ich aktuell tendiere, dann sage ich herzlichen Dank und nehme den Gutschein. Vielleicht gibt es bei Bike-Discount auch nen passenden Radon-Lackstift.


----------



## PootieTang (12. Oktober 2020)

Wilko777 schrieb:


> Okay okay okay. Überzeugt.
> Also falls ich das 20"er behalten werde, wozu ich aktuell tendiere, dann sage ich herzlichen Dank und nehme den Gutschein. Vielleicht gibt es bei Bike-Discount auch nen passenden Radon-Lackstift.



wie ist das 20“ bei dir? Angenehm, grenzwertig, ..


----------



## TvMatterhorn (12. Oktober 2020)

Wilko777 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht gibt es bei Bike-Discount auch nen passenden Radon-Lackstift.


Im Angebot für 39,99€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilko777 (13. Oktober 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> wie ist das 20“ bei dir? Angenehm, grenzwertig, ..



Kann ich noch nicht zu 100 % sagen, da ich es gerade noch teste. Und die Testfahrten dürfen natürlich auch nicht so ausgiebig sein, damit ich es ggf. wieder zurücksenden kann (und darf). 

Was mir aber schon positiv auffällt: Ich finde, dass ich bei 184cm und 84SL überhaupt nicht zu gestreckt auf dem 20"er sitze. Den Sattel habe ich relativ weit nach vorne geschoben, damit die Sitzposition angenehm ist und "bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung ein Lot mit einer Schnur von der Kniescheibe durch die Pedalachse fällt". 

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich als MTB-Wiederanfänger auch die Sache mit der Geo nicht so ganz. Wenn ich mir die Daten bei Radon ansehe, dann sind doch beim Reach zwischen dem 18"er (428mm) und 20"er (446mm) nur 18mm Unterschied. Das finde ich es jetzt nicht so entscheidend.

Falls ich das AL 9.0 in 20" behalten sollte, dann kann ich bezeiten aber gern mal ausführlicher berichten, wie meine Eindrücke sind und ob es auch bei längeren Fahrten noch angenehm ist. 

BTW: Gestern beim Hoch- und Runterschalten festgestellt, dass die Schaltung werksseitig nicht gut eingestellt ist. Beim Runterschalten hakt es bei dem 1-2 Gängen.


----------



## LuttiX (13. Oktober 2020)

Wilko777 schrieb:


> BTW: Gestern beim Hoch- und Runterschalten festgestellt, dass die Schaltung werksseitig nicht gut eingestellt ist. Beim Runterschalten hakt es bei dem 1-2 Gängen.



Hier direkt wieder dem Versender vorzuwerfen, die Schaltung nicht gut eingestellt zu haben, finde ich doch leicht übertrieben... 🤨
-> Einfach die Zugspannung nachjustieren. So ein Schaltzug setzt sich halt... Wirst in naher Zukunft immer wieder etwas nachjustieren müssen!!!


----------



## Wilko777 (13. Oktober 2020)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Hier direkt wieder dem Versender vorzuwerfen, ...



Nun, das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Wenn es nur die Schaltung wäre, so what. Doch für mich summiert es sich gerade und das macht den aktuellen Unmut aus, welcher sich auch sicherlich wieder legen wird. Aber der Ersteindruck von Radon (nicht dem Bike an sich) bleibt erstmal bestehen und ich finde es nur legitim, einen gewissen Unmut auch mal transparent zu machen. Denn sicherlich sind hier auch Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger, die sich - so wie ich zuvor - informieren und einen Eindruck vor Kauf machen wollen. Und hier kann ich nur festhalten, dass die Anlieferung unprofessionell war (gut, das lag an DHL), das Bike direkt eine Macke hat, zudem übersäht war mit fettigen Fingerabdrücken und letztlich auch die Schaltung nicht optimal eingestellt ist.

Klar. Es ist ein Produkt, welches (zukünftig) intensiv genutzt wird. Da erscheint eine Macke, eine nicht richtig eingestellte Schaltung oder auch Fingerabdrücke als eine Nichtigkeit. Doch mit dieser Einstellung gehe ich als Kunde, der knapp 1.500 € investiert, nicht an einen Kauf ran. Wo führe das auch hin, wenn man dies täte...

Aber lassen wir es gut sein. Wenn sich der Unmut gelegt hat, dann steht das Fahren und Spaß haben im Vordergrund. _(Ich wollte es nur nicht unkommentiert lassen). _


----------



## PootieTang (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin gespannt auf meine Lieferung. Allerdings lasse ich es zu einem Service-Partner liefern  Sollten da Mängel direkt zu erkennen sein, dann geht es gleich zurück. Ich sehe es ähnlich wie mein Vorredner. Ich lege 1.800€ hin, dass sofort und ohne Mängel, so möchte ich auch die Gegenseite.

Hat hier jemand das AL 10er bestellt, und nähere Infos zur Lieferung? Bestellt habe ich am 1.10.  damals angegebene Lieferzeit 46 KW.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (16. Oktober 2020)

Hier meine ersten Upgrades zum Jealous AL 8.0 (2020) nach ~1 Jahr der Nutzung:

Bremsscheibe vorne von 180 auf 203mm (~40€ mit Adapter und Schraubensicherung)
Siehe hier mein Umbaufred

Vorderreifen von Nobby Performance (die die drauf waren) auf Maxxis Ardent 29x2,4" EXO TR getauscht (33€)
Vorne und hinten Mudguard von Decathlon

Das gelb vom Maxxis Schriftzug passt ganz gut zum Radon Schriftzug


----------



## sepplmail (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt beim 10.0 EA, wenn ich die Räder aus 2020 und 2021 vergleiche. 
Der Rahmen ist neu, aber der alte wie auch der neue Rahmen sind/waren für 999 Euro zu haben. 
Die Bremsen sind preislich gleich (MT8 SL vs. Level ULT), die Federgabel 2021 zwar teurer (Fox 32 Float Factory vs. SID Ultimate RLC) aber dafür der Laufradsatz 2021 entsprechend günstiger (XRC 1501 vs. XRC 1200). (Übrigens, Zitat Radon: "Beim Laufradsatz machen wir dieses Jahr keine Kompromisse"). Der Sattel 2021 ist etwas teurer (60 Euro).

Aber der Preis hat sich von 4499 auf 5299 Euro erhöht (+800 Euro/+18%). Preiserhöhung gut und schön, aber in diesem Ausmaß? Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## verve13 (21. Oktober 2020)

Wilko777 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Für höherwertigere Komponenten bin ich gern bereit 200 Euro mehr zu bezahlen, sofern die Mehrkosten für diese gerechtfertigt sind. Mehr Vortrieb würde mir auf jeden Fall zusagen. Sagen wir mal so: Ich kann nicht langsam fahren. Dieses gemütliche durch die Gegend juckeln ist irgendwie nicht meins. Ich trete irgendwie immer voll in die Pedale.
> Auf dem Programm stehen bei mir hauptsächlich Waldwege, Schotter und zum Hin- und Zurückkommen Asphalt. An Wochenenden dann auch leichte Trails (z.B. im Harz, Teuto). Keine Sprünge und keine Bikeparks.
> ...



Hallo,

längere Fahrten auf einem MTB sind im Grunde ja zuerst mal nach persönlichem Empfinden ungemütlich oder eben nicht. Dazu tragen natürlich die Sitzposition, der Sattel selbst undu. a. auch die Lenkerbreite bei. Ich hatte bis vor 8 Wochen das 2019 Jealous AL 10.0 in Größe 22" (bin 1,93 m mit Schrittlänge 91 cm). Mir haben der Lenker mit Rise und der Sattel nicht gefallen, weshalb ich beides getauscht habe. Lenker in gerade und breiter für mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad und einem anderen Sattel mit langer Sattelnase für mehr Spielraum. Ich konnte mit dem Rad tadellos lange Touren (auch mit gefülltem Rucksack) von bis 100 km machen und hatte keinerlei Probleme. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich aber auch richtig Geld in die Hand nehme was Bekleidung (also BIB-Short) betrifft. Als Abschluss gab es dann Ende Juli eine Transalp inkusive Uina-Schlucht, auch das war mit dem Jealous super zu meistern. 

MfG


----------



## verve13 (21. Oktober 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf meine Lieferung. Allerdings lasse ich es zu einem Service-Partner liefern  Sollten da Mängel direkt zu erkennen sein, dann geht es gleich zurück. Ich sehe es ähnlich wie mein Vorredner. Ich lege 1.800€ hin, dass sofort und ohne Mängel, so möchte ich auch die Gegenseite.
> 
> Hat hier jemand das AL 10er bestellt, und nähere Infos zur Lieferung? Bestellt habe ich am 1.10.  damals angegebene Lieferzeit 46 KW.



Hallo,

ich hatte das 2019 Jealous AL 10.0 und war damit echt happy. Bin jetzt aber auf einen Carbonhobel von Radon der Jealousserie umgestiegen und bin auch da echt begeistert. Was die Lieferung, die Vormontage und auch mal eine kleine Macke betrifft, sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass es ein online bestelltes Produkt betrifft, sodass halt immer etwas Hand anzulegen ist. Ich hab bereits mein fünftes Radon und kontrolliere vor der ersten Ausfahrt immer alle Schrauben, Luft auf der Gabel, den Reifen, die Einstellung der Bremsen usw., da das für mich selbstverständlich ist. Ich setze mich ja schließlich auf ein Rad, um mich damit sicher und möglichst schnell zu bewegen, und da gehe ich grds. auf Nummer Sicher. Was einen kleinen "Lackschaden" betrifft, ist auch das ja immer Empfindungssache und es wird nicht bei dem einen bleiben. Ich kaufe mir für meine Bikes immer ein Fläschchen günstigen Nagellack, mit dem man dann so einen Treffer auch mal entspannt ausbessern kann. Das geht wunderbar und kostet nicht die Welt. Ich finde das Entgegenkommen von H und S echt in Ordnung.

MfG


----------



## Deleted 561528 (24. Oktober 2020)

Gruß,
Ich plane den Kauf eines neuen Jealous AL 8.0 und suche Ratschläge, welche Fahrradgröße ich wählen soll.
Ich komme nicht aus Deutschland, daher kann ich das Fahrrad nicht ausprobieren.
Ich bin 180 cm groß
Innenbeinlänge 85cm.
Welches würden Sie 18 "oder 20" empfehlen?
Ich weiß, dass hier viel darüber geschrieben wurde, aber ich brauche wirklich Hilfe.
Bisher habe ich einen alten Mtb mit 26 "Rädern gefahren.
Ich fahre ein- oder zweimal pro Woche etwa 30 km mit dem Fahrrad auf und neben der Straße.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (24. Oktober 2020)

20' macht bei 180cm Sinn,aber das angepeilte Bike ist ein CC oder ähnlich...wäre da ein Gravelbike nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## PootieTang (24. Oktober 2020)

So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich hab auch 180 und mir wurde 18er hier empfohlen. In 2 Wochen weiß ich, ob es die richtigen Entscheidung war.


----------



## Deleted 561528 (24. Oktober 2020)

Wir wissen, wie man auf etwas rauerem Gelände mit steileren Anstiegen und Abfahrten fährt, es gibt viele Felsen und keine Erde.
Ich glaube also nicht, dass Gravelbike für ein solches Gelände geeignet wäre, Wenn ich richtig verstehe.
Ich schreibe auf Google Übersetzer und entschuldige mich, wenn es Tippfehler gibt.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (24. Oktober 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich hab auch 180 und mir wurde 18er hier empfohlen. In 2 Wochen weiß ich, ob es die richtigen Entscheidung war.


180 bei welcher Schrittlänge?


----------



## PootieTang (24. Oktober 2020)

82


----------



## PootieTang (24. Oktober 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> 180 bei welcher Schrittlänge?


82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvMatterhorn (24. Oktober 2020)

Also kürzere Beine als der Kollege da oben, Du liegst denke ich genau zwischen den Größen.

Ich bin 177 mit kurzen 78er Beinen.
Mir passt das M ziemlich gut, fahre aber aufgrund der kurzen Beine mit relativ tiefem Sattel (unterhalb des Lenkers) was eigentlich suboptimal ist.

Könnte also gut passen bei dir aber wird Geschmacksache sein, ob Du lieber ein etwas größeren oder kleineren Rahmen fährst. Gibt halt keine M/L Größe wie bei Trek beispielsweise.


----------



## Kraxler (24. Oktober 2020)

*Welche Ausstattungsvarianten kommen noch?*

welche Austattungsvarianten des neuen Jealous 2021 werden noch vorgestellt?
Aktuell sind die 3 2021er Varianten (8.0, 10.0, 10.0 EA) alle mit Sram Komponenten bestückt.

Kommen für das Jahr 2021 auch noch Varianten mit kompletter Shimano XT oder XTR Ausstattung?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2020)

Tirpitz schrieb:


> Wir wissen, wie man auf etwas rauerem Gelände mit steileren Anstiegen und Abfahrten fährt, es gibt viele Felsen und keine Erde.
> Ich glaube also nicht, dass Gravelbike für ein solches Gelände geeignet wäre, Wenn ich richtig verstehe.
> Ich schreibe auf Google Übersetzer und entschuldige mich, wenn es Tippfehler gibt.



Wenn du etwas mehr komfort haben möchtest bleib beim jealous
Gravelbike kann auch Spass machen aber auf dauer wenns holprig ist hat man mit nem MTB deutlich mehr Komfort und kanns besser laufen lassen


----------



## Deleted 561528 (24. Oktober 2020)

Danke für deine Antworten.
Pootie Tang, wenn Ihr Fahrrad ankommt, teilen Sie uns Ihre Eindrücke von der Größe mit. Ich bin dünner im athletischen Körperbau, ich wiege 78 kg.
Ansonsten laufe ich einen Halbmarathon, schwimme und trainiere, um in Form zu bleiben.
Ich weiß nicht, ob mir dies bei der Auswahl der richtigen Größe helfen könnte.
Ich denke, meine Abmessungen werden zwischen 18 "und 20" passen und es wird schwer zu entscheiden sein.
Es wäre toll, eine M / L-Größe wie den Trek zu haben.
Jeolous 8.0 mit Shimano Deore-Komponenten ausgestattet.






						JEALOUS AL 8.0 2022 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## Deleted 561528 (27. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Frage zur Bestellung von Jealous AL 8.0.
Vor ein paar Tagen betrug der Preis für das Fahrrad 1130 Euro, einschließlich Lieferung (90 Euro) für das Kroatien, aus dem ich komme.
Wenn ich heute ein Fahrrad bestelle, beträgt der Preis 1003 Euro inklusive Lieferung (jetzt 30 Euro)!
Aber nirgends heißt es, dass dies ein reduzierter Preis ist.
Weiß jemand, worum es geht, warum Fahrrad und Porto plötzlich so billig wurden?
Vielen Dank!






						Shopping Basket Bike-Discount
					






					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## TvMatterhorn (27. Oktober 2020)

Hi Tirpitz,

The transportation costs seem still to be around 90€ per bike, maybe the delivery address is not inserted correctly.




PS:
Have you considered the AL 8.0 *HD*? It has a dopper post which is a game changer for downhill.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted 561528 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke, Al 8.0 passt besser zu mir als AL 8.0 HD und ich hätte lieber eine Shimano-Gruppe als eine Sram-Gruppe. Ich fahre auch nicht so oft mit dem Fahrrad, daher halte ich diese AL 8.0-Spezifikation für angemessen.
Ja, jetzt sehe ich, dass es sich um Deutschland handelt, das letzte Mal, als es mich automatisch nach Kroatien weiterleitete, was jetzt nicht der Fall war.
Daher gibt es einen Preisunterschied.
Vielen Dank!
Ich entschuldige mich in schlechtem Deutsch, das ist es Google translate😊


----------



## Hauser81 (6. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Vorab meine technischen Daten: 187 cm, 93 cm Schrittlänge und ca. 74 kg (je nach Form)

Ich überlege derzeit, ein Jealous in Carbon zu kaufen! Derzeit fahre ich ein ca. 10 Jahre altes Radon Stage. Das Stage hat Größe L und ein Sitzrohr von 50 cm. Ich habe nachgemessen und komme auf einen Sattelauszug bis zur Sattelklemmung von 27 cm, also 77 cm von Tretlager bis Sattelklemmung.

Das Jealous hat jetzt 49 cm (größe L) Sitzrohr. Damit wäre ich bei 28 cm Auszug der Sattelstütze. Die Newman Sattelstützen sind meist 430 mm lang, ich hätte also, vermutlich, Null Probleme mit Größe L. Manche Jealous Ausstattungen kommen nun mit 400 mm Sattelstütze, dann verbleiben "nur" noch 12 cm im Rahmen. Das erscheint mir alles zulässig, es kommt mir gefühlt jedoch etwas wenig vor.

Zudem will ich unbedingt wieder eine verstellbare Sattelstütze einbauen. Hier sind einige auch "nur" mit 400 mm erhältlich. Außerdem hab ich mir vorgenommen, wenn ich mir ein neues Rad kaufe, dann achte ich diesmal aufs Gewicht. Es kommen also eher nur die leichteren Stützen in die Auswahl. Aber auch hier würden 12 cm im Rahmen verbleiben. Das scheint mir den meisten technischen Anforderungen an die Sattelstützen zu entsprechen.

Alternativ, an diejenigen hier, die Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen haben, wäre eine XL-Variante die besser Option? Radon gibt bei mir 21 Zoll an (aber es gibt natürlich nur 20 und 22). Bin für Tipps und Erfahrungen dankbar.

Zu guter Letzt noch: Ich habe noch nie einen innenverlegten Zug für die Sattelstütze verbaut. Ich verstehe es aber so, dass es beim Jealous möglich sein müsste, auch ohne Demontage von Tretlager oder sonstwas. Liege ich hier richtig?

Danke vorab! Freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Minimi800 (9. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ne Frage an die Jealous AL Fahrer.
Passt hier auch ein Mountain King 3 29x2,3 oder sogar ein Trail King 29x2,4 
aufs Hinterrad?
Laut Radon soll ja bei 2,25 Schluss sein.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 566121 (6. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir das Radon Jealous bestellt und wollte fragen welche Pedale und welchen Fahrradständer ihr euch dazu gekauft habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Hahn (7. Dezember 2020)

Meelokov schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mir das Radon Jealous bestellt und wollte fragen welche Pedale und welchen Fahrradständer ihr euch dazu gekauft habt.


Fahrradständer?


----------



## Svartaperlan (7. Dezember 2020)

Stabiler Fahrradständer Doppel ZWEIBEINSTÄNDER DOPPELSTÄNDER Fahrrad Ständer: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Stabiler Fahrradständer Doppel ZWEIBEINSTÄNDER DOPPELSTÄNDER Fahrrad Ständer: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## CedGauche (7. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Radon-Kollegen,

habe ja ein Radon in 18" mit 29er Laufrädern. An sich müßte es ja kein Problem auch 27,5" Laufräder reinzubekommen, oder gibt es da dann dennoch ein Problem? Kann leider nicht mehr nachschauen ob der 18" Rahmen mit 27,5" Laufrädern vom 2019er Jealous andere Maße hatte.

Habe hier noch 2 neue 27,5" Laufrädern liegen und hätte die dann gerne als zweiten Laufradsatz, z.B. für den Winter. 

Mir geht es nur darum ob es vom Rahmen passt


----------



## machto (8. Dezember 2020)

Hi kann ich auch eine SRAM Kurbel bei einem Shimano Schaltwerk verwenden?


----------



## TvMatterhorn (8. Dezember 2020)

Minimi800 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal ne Frage an die Jealous AL Fahrer.
> Passt hier auch ein Mountain King 3 29x2,3 oder sogar ein Trail King 29x2,4
> aufs Hinterrad?
> ...



Hi, ich hatte die gleiche Frage. Bei meinem 18"/M habe ich nachgemessen, hängt im Endeffekt von der Breite des Reifens ab... da geben die Herstellerangaben Hinweise. Werde es bald mit dem Forekaster 2,35 testen, allerdings kann es sein dass andere 2,35er breiter oder schmaler sind.


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt noch mal nachgemessen.
> 
> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass auf der linken Seite zur Kettenstrebe weniger Platz ist als zur rechten Seite.
> Obwohl meine Felge oder Reifen nicht nennenswert eiern.
> ...






Meelokov schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mir das Radon Jealous bestellt und wollte fragen welche Pedale und welchen Fahrradständer ihr euch dazu gekauft habt.


Pedale: Plattform oder Klick wäre meine Empfehlung, sollte farblich stimmig sein mit der Rahmenfarbe! 
Ständer: folgenden Vorschlag finde ich sehr ansprechend 


Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Stabiler Fahrradständer Doppel ZWEIBEINSTÄNDER DOPPELSTÄNDER Fahrrad Ständer: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> 
> Stabiler Fahrradständer Doppel ZWEIBEINSTÄNDER DOPPELSTÄNDER Fahrrad Ständer: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> ...


----------



## Klein-Attitude (9. Dezember 2020)

machto schrieb:


> Hi kann ich auch eine SRAM Kurbel bei einem Shimano Schaltwerk verwenden?


Wüsste nichst, was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Werde es bald mit dem Forekaster 2,35 testen, allerdings kann es sein dass andere 2,35er breiter oder schmaler sind.



Forekaster 2.35 auf 25mm ( Innen ) DT Swiss Felge ist bei mir 61mm breit


----------



## Kraxler (12. Dezember 2020)

Leider gibt es im Programm für 2021 kein Jealous Carbon mit XTR Ausstattung - schade, hatte mich schon auf ein Jealous Carbon gefreut


----------



## Mr.Hahn (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich brauche mal Hilfe. Passt diese Achse https://www.bike24.de/p1400149.html?menu=1000,2,169 in ein jealous carbon von 2020?Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (14. Dezember 2020)

Mr.Hahn schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal Hilfe. Passt diese Achse https://www.bike24.de/p1400149.html?menu=1000,2,169 in ein jealous carbon von 2020?Danke.


sollte passen.: 148mm = Boost / 12mm = X12

Soecs von der Syntace Achse - der Mutter von X-12....
*X-12 / 148:*

Einbaubreite: HR: 148 mm
Achsdurchmesser: 12 mm
Verwendung: HR: 12 x 148 mm


----------



## Mr.Hahn (14. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt die X12 Achsen für boost aber auch in verschiedenen längen, daher bin ich unsicher. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## sinux (14. Dezember 2020)

Dann hier nochmal komplett von der Webseite von BC
Ausführungen:​*X-12 / 135+:*

Einbaubreite: HR: 142 mm
Achsdurchmesser: 12 mm
Verwendung: HR: 12 x 142 mm
Kompatibilität: geeignet für Liteville 101, 301, 901
Herstellernummer: 105645

*X-12 / 148:*

Einbaubreite: HR: 148 mm
Achsdurchmesser: 12 mm
Verwendung: HR: 12 x 148 mm
Kompatibilität: geeignet für Liteville 301 ab MK13, 101 ab MK1, H-3 ab MK1
Herstellernummer: 119017

*X-12 / 150+:*

Einbaubreite: HR: 157 mm
Achsdurchmesser: 12 mm
Verwendung: HR: 12 x 157 mm
Kompatibilität: geeignet für Super Boost
Herstellernummer: 105652

*X-12 / 197+:*

Einbaubreite: HR: 197 mm
Achsdurchmesser: 12 mm
Verwendung: HR: 12 x 197 mm
Kompatibilität: geeignet für Fatbike
Herstellernummer: 119024


----------



## Mr.Hahn (14. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das habe ich schon verstanden. Aber die von mir verlinkte Achse gibt es zum Beispiel in 174mm,171,5 und 180mm. Ist aber alles als boost X12 aufgeführt.


----------



## Spessartrider (14. Dezember 2020)

Die Achse schaut aus, als ob der Kopf "plan" wäre... das Jealous benötigt eine Steckachse mit "konischem" Kopf !

Erkennt man auch am Rahmen - die Steckachse setzt sich mit dem "konischen Kopf" in den Rahmen und liegt nicht "plan" an !!


Nabenstandard: QR12 (12 mm Steckachse mit 148 mm Einbaubreite) - BOOST
Kompatibilität: Rahmen mit X-12 BOOST Ausfallenden
Achslänge: 170,0 mm
Achsdurchmesser: 12 mm
Gewindelänge: 19 mm
Gewindesteigung: M12x1,0
Anlagefläche, nicht Gewindeseite: konisch  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Hahn (14. Dezember 2020)

Woher hast du das? Also 170mm achslänge. vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spessartrider (14. Dezember 2020)

Mr.Hahn schrieb:


> Woher hast du das? Also 170mm achslänge. vielen Dank.


Servus,
die 170 mm ist die Gesamtlänge der Achse !

Du brauchst eine X-12 mit 148 mm (Boost - Nabenbreite) - Rest zu den 170 mm ist dann Gewindelänge. 
WICHTIG !! - konischer Kopf auf der Nichtantriebsseite.

Oben das sind die Daten meiner von Cruel-Components - gekauft im Shop bei R2
Schau mal da im Shop - da wirst Du sicherlich fündig.

Ggf. auch die Original X-12 von Syntace - 148 mm (Boost)

Kommt dann auch noch darauf an was es kosten und ggf. wiegen soll


----------



## Deleted 561528 (18. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand sein Radon Jealous Al 8.0 2021 bekommen?
Es wäre großartig, wenn ich hier Bilder des Fahrrads posten könnte, damit wir live sehen können, wie das Fahrrad aussieht.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tim-aux (24. Dezember 2020)

Hat noch jemand einen Radonrabatt hibter dem 24ten Bike discount Adventskalender türchen gehofft? 😅 war wohl nichts ^^


----------



## AndySch (4. Januar 2021)

Hi zusammen,

hat bereits einer breitere Reifen als 2.25 im Jealous ausprobiert? 
Vielleicht ja sogar zufällig die Wolfpack (Race/Speed) 2.4 

Wenn ja, funktioniert das am HR und mit welcher Felgenbreite wurde getestet?

Besten Dank und viele Grüße,
Andy


----------



## CedGauche (4. Januar 2021)

AndySch schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hat bereits einer breitere Reifen als 2.25 im Jealous ausprobiert?
> Vielleicht ja sogar zufällig die Wolfpack (Race/Speed) 2.4
> ...


Hatten wir hier schon mehrmals, laut Radon ist hinten bei 2.25 Schluss. 2.35 passt gerade noch, aber nur wenn das Laufrad perfekt zentriert ist, sonst kommt der Reifen an die Kettenstreben. Ich würde daher 2.35 nicht empfehlen, wenn so etwas unterwegs passiert und keinen Nippelspanner dabei hat, ist die Tour da beendet.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (4. Januar 2021)

AndySch schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hat bereits einer breitere Reifen als 2.25 im Jealous ausprobiert?
> Vielleicht ja sogar zufällig die Wolfpack (Race/Speed) 2.4
> ...


Habe auf meine Radeon Jelaous AL von 2020 heute diese drauf gemacht:

MAXXIS FORECASTER
29“ x 2.35 | EXO | TR

Sah nicht eng aus, kann morgen gerne Fotos machen.


----------



## JayF (4. Januar 2021)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Habe auf meine Radeon Jelaous AL von 2020 heute diese drauf gemacht:
> 
> MAXXIS FORECASTER
> 29“ x 2.35 | EXO | TR
> ...


Wäre klasse


----------



## AndySch (4. Januar 2021)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Habe auf meine Radeon Jelaous AL von 2020 heute diese drauf gemacht:
> 
> MAXXIS FORECASTER
> 29“ x 2.35 | EXO | TR
> ...



Danke!
Bilder wären super und ggf. kannst du mit dem Messschieber die Breite messen.


----------



## Spessartrider (5. Januar 2021)

Servus ! 
Geht es hier um den ALU oder den Carbonrahmen ? ...bei der Frage der Reifengröße !


----------



## JayF (5. Januar 2021)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Servus !
> Geht es hier um den ALU oder den Carbonrahmen ? ...bei der Frage der Reifengröße !


Moin, für mich wäre Alu interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySch (5. Januar 2021)

Bei mir um Carbon....


----------



## TvMatterhorn (5. Januar 2021)

Also bei meinem Alurahmen sind mit dem Forekaster ca 3-4mm Platz auf beiden Seiten zur Strebe.
Die Reifenbreite am Außenstollen also äußerster Punkt ca 57-58mm.
Gemessen bei ~1,8 bar mit Maßband
Hier Fotos von beiden Seiten. 

Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter.


----------



## JayF (5. Januar 2021)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Alurahmen sind mit dem Forekaster ca 3-4mm Platz auf beiden Seiten zur Strebe.
> Die Reifenbreite am Außenstollen also äußerster Punkt ca 57-58mm.
> Gemessen bei ~1,8 bar mit Maßband
> Hier Fotos von beiden Seiten.
> ...


Hilft weiter, danke! Hast du eine 25er oder 30er Innenweite bei der Felge?


----------



## TvMatterhorn (5. Januar 2021)

JayF schrieb:


> Hilft weiter, danke! Hast du eine 25er oder 30er Innenweite bei der Felge?


Sind Sun Ringle Duroc 30. Müsste also 25er Innenweite sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ist das Standard Laufrad vom AL8.0 von 2020.


----------



## JayF (5. Januar 2021)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Sind Sun Ringle Duroc 30. Müsste also 25er Innenweite sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ist das Standard Laufrad vom AL8.0 von 2020.


Super, dank dir


----------



## Mr.Hahn (11. Januar 2021)

Hat jemand am jealous carbon die großen  schwarzen Aufkleber mit den farbigen Akzenten oben auf oberrohr und unterrohr entfernt? Sind das normale Aufkleber oder ist es unmöglich diese zu entfernen? Danke.


----------



## sinux (12. Januar 2021)

Mr.Hahn schrieb:


> Hat jemand am jealous carbon die großen  schwarzen Aufkleber mit den farbigen Akzenten oben auf oberrohr und unterrohr entfernt? Sind das normale Aufkleber oder ist es unmöglich diese zu entfernen? Danke.


Was für Aufkleber? Bei meinem 2018er ist am Unterrohr eine transparente Schlagschutzfolie. Die ist das einzige was entfernt werden kann.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (12. Januar 2021)

Den großen wo jealous drauf steht und die blauen Balken. Ist auf jeden Fall eine Erhöhung im Gegensatz zum Rahmen zu spüren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Januar 2021)

Mr.Hahn schrieb:


> Den großen wo jealous drauf steht und die blauen Balken. Ist auf jeden Fall eine Erhöhung im Gegensatz zum Rahmen zu spüren.



Hi,

bei den Decals handelt es sich um hauchdünne Folien, welche im Wasser-Transfer-Verfahren auf den Rahmen aufgebracht werden und anschließend mit Klarlack versiegelt werden. Ein Entfernen erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko und mit Verlust der Rahmengarantie - nur zur Info.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Hahn (12. Januar 2021)

Genau das wollte ich wissen. Dankeschön.


----------



## Jan12344 (12. Januar 2021)

Ist das Jealous 10ea 2021 ein lohnenswertes Upgrade zum Jealous 10 ea 2020?
Bzw wo seht ihr Vorteile oder Nachteile der beiden Modelle?


----------



## Grau86 (12. Januar 2021)

Guten Abend,
ich überlege gerade ob ich ein Jealous Al 8.0 oder doch gleich die 8.0 HD variante bestellen soll.
wills eigentlich eher als XC Bike zum offrad kilometer schrubben.
Für Straße etc. hab ich noch ein Trekking/Crossrad 
Unterscheiden sich die Gabeln denn signifikant ausser dem remote Lockout?
Hätte halt die besseren Bremsen und ne Höherwertige gruppe mit der GX Eagle und nen Dropper
Reifen sind wahrscheinlich dann etwas zu Grobschlächtig aber dass ist ja kein Großes problem.

und die Wichtigste Frage:
1,76m und Schrittlänge 83cm  bin wieder schön zwischen den Größen
20" sind wegen der überstandshöhe zu knapp die Frage wie passt das ungefähr mit 18" oder wird das knapp?


----------



## TobiMW (13. Januar 2021)

Grau86 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich überlege gerade ob ich ein Jealous Al 8.0 oder doch gleich die 8.0 HD variante bestellen soll.
> wills eigentlich eher als XC Bike zum offrad kilometer schrubben.
> Für Straße etc. hab ich noch ein Trekking/Crossrad
> ...


Also P/L technisch würde ich sagen die 300€ Aufpreis lohnen sich defintiv, vorausgesetzt du kannst mit ner Dropper was anfangen.
Die Deore soll ja inzwischen nicht schlecht sein, zur GX Eagle ist der Sprung halt dann doch ordentlich.
Die Bremse ist m.M.n. genauso eine ziemliche Verbesserung.
Zur Gabel kann ich nichts sagen, die vom 8er hat wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe aber einen Lockout (falls dich sowas interessiert).


----------



## Grau86 (15. Januar 2021)

Als rein Technisch unterscheiden sich die Gabeln wenn ich das richtig recherchiert hab vom Gewicht,
die Rockshox 35er grob 2,3kg und die Judy grob 1,8kg
Standrohre 35mm vs 30mm
Dämpfer dürfte der selbe sein
Hauptunterschied die Luftfeder DebonAir in der 35er und SoloAir in der Judy.

Hab übrigens Mittlerweile das Jealous Al 8.0HD in 18" bestellt  😄

Bezüglich der RahmenGröße. Auf der Mobilen Seite ist eine sehr hilfreiche Grafik, die auf der Desktop-Seite leider fehlt. zusätzlich zur Geometrie Tabelle natürlich

Ich will die Grafik jetz nicht direkt Verlinken irgendwann geht der Link dann evtl. nicht mehr.
Und Kopieren will ich auch nicht wegen Copyright. Ausser das wird mir ausdrücklich erlaubt oder Radon-Bikes verlinkt das evtl. selbst 😅

Ausserdem sind hier bestimmt alle fähig genug ihr Smartphone zu nehmen und Runter zu scrollen kommt direkt nach der Auflistung der Ausstattung 👍


----------



## fwui (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo, hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Ich interessiere mich für das Jealous AL 8.0 bzw. AL 8.0 HD. 

Einsatzgebiet ist der Rand eines Mittelgebirges. Bisher bin ich hauptsächlich Touren auf Wald- und Feldwegen sowie auch auf Asphalt gefahren. Mit diesem (meinem ersten richtigen) MTB soll der Asphaltanteil dann verringert werden.

Ich bin 1,8 m groß bei ca. 87,5 cm Schritthöhe. Welche Rahmengröße sollte ich wählen? 

Auf der Homepage findet sich ein Diagramm, bei dem ich zwischen 18" und 20" bei für meine Schritthöhe + Größe lande. Wäre super, wenn ihr mir bei der Wahl der richtigen Größe weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan12344 (19. Januar 2021)

@fwui 
ich bin 1,77 groß und habe 82cm Schrittlänge und fahre das Jealous Carbon in 18 Zoll.
Dementsprechend würde ich auf jeden Fall kein 18er nehmen sondern eher das 20er


----------



## PootieTang (19. Januar 2021)

Mir passt dass 20er!
180/82


----------



## inertial (23. Januar 2021)

Laut Bikediscountseite kommen bald die 2021er Modelle raus. Wird es den grauen Carbonrahmen gleichzeitig (oder später) als Rahmenset geben?

(Lässt sich ein Dropper mit Innenzug einbauen?) - Hat sich nach genauer Suche im Forum erledigt- Ja 

Die Logos sind wahrscheinlich wieder mit Klarlack überzogen, oder?

EDIT: Antwort vom Service bekommen- Rahmenset gibt es nicht im grau, auch nicht geplant. Logos sind mit Klarlack überlackiert.


----------



## Le_Chiffre (31. Januar 2021)

hat zufällig jemand das AL 9.0 der aktuellen Version 2020/2021 "out of the box" in Größe 20" gewogen?
Also mit den Serienreifen Ray/Ralph Performance und Schläuchen ohne Pedale?
(offiziell "ab 10,90kg in Größe 16")

LG
LC


----------



## CedGauche (31. Januar 2021)

Ohne Pedale wird es mit L Rahmen wohl knapp 12 - 12,5 kg sein.

Meines in M wiegt mit Pedalen genau 12kg, habe aber tubeless, Dropper Post und eine neue SID Federgabel.


----------



## Morbea (3. Februar 2021)

Weiß hier zufällig jemand, inwieweit sich die Rahmen-Geometrie der aktuellen ALs von denen 2019/2017 unterscheided? Zu 2020 müsste es ja gleich geblieben sein, gelle?


----------



## Waldkauz (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde das Jealous 9.0 ganz interessant. 
Nur bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir nicht sicher. 
Was würdet ihr bei 170cm und einer Schrittlänge von 77cm empfehlen? S oder M?
Das S ist schon kompakt, beim M kommt mir Sitz- und Oberrohr ziemlich lange vor.
Ich mags gerne besonders nackenfreundlich 

Hat jemand ein S und kann ein Bild davon einstellen?

Danke und schöne Grüße,

der Waldkauz


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Februar 2021)

Morbea schrieb:


> Weiß hier zufällig jemand, inwieweit sich die Rahmen-Geometrie der aktuellen ALs von denen 2019/2017 unterscheided? Zu 2020 müsste es ja gleich geblieben sein, gelle?



Hi,

die Geo ist gleich geblieben - hier gab es keine Änderungen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Morbea (4. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht ist das für Radon-Experten interessant: Umfrage

🙃 Merci!


----------



## Trail-Shredder (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte bei meinem Rad (Baujahr 2017) die Steckachse hinten gegen eine ohne Hebel tauschen.
Habe dafür ein DT Swiss RWS 148 X12 PLUG-IN besorgt, allerdings ist diese länger als die Originalachse.

Verwendet Radon beim Jealous eine spezielle Achslänge und nicht die gängige Boost Einbaulänge (168,5mm) oder liegt hier ein anderes Problem vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (8. Februar 2021)

weiss jemand , ob man einen kinder fahrrad anhänger an das jealous befestigen kann bzw was es zu beachten gibt?  ich habe mir für unseren kleinen einen qeridoo geholt, der irgendwie an der hinteren achse ebfestigt wird. vielleicht hat ja hier jemand erfahrungen oder tips 

P.S. ich habe noch kein jealous, will mir aber gerne eins zulegen


----------



## CedGauche (8. Februar 2021)

Wir haben ein Cragger, da haben wie den Qeridoo über eine spezielle Steckachse befestigt. Dürfte beim Jealous genauso gehen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (11. Februar 2021)

danke für die antwort. was meinst du mit "spezieller Steckachse" ?


----------



## CedGauche (11. Februar 2021)

Eine Steckachse mit Kupplungsadapter (Typ 2 148mm boost)
Link: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...nger-fuer-142-und-148-mm-Einbaubreite-p68345/ 
Achtung, die passte beim Cragger, beim Jealous habe ich es nicht ausprobiert.
Einfach hinten die Steckachse ausbauen und Vergleichen, ob die Gewindesteigung und Länge passt.


----------



## LuttiX (18. Februar 2021)

Weiß jemand, ob Radon in '21 wieder ein Jealous Carbon Frameset anbietet und wann dies verfügbar ist? Würde mir gerne ein neues Jealous aufbauen ;-)


----------



## Matze-ST (19. Februar 2021)

Ich würde gerne bei meinem Jealous 9.0 einen Steinschlag-Schutz am Unterrohr in Form einer Folie anbringen. Es ist am Unterrohr zwar ab Werk schon eine Folie angebracht, aber die ist bei mir schon arg malträtiert und bietet nicht wirklich viel "Schutz" da recht dünn.

Da das Unterrohr mit knapp 70mm recht breit ist fallen viele "Standard" Schutzfolien schonmal raus. Was haltet ihr von der Lizard Skin Frame protector Folie? 
Was verwendet ihr so, oder belasst ihr es einfach bei der Standard Folie und hofft das die auch gröbere Brocken abfängt? Ich hab halt immer ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn man eine Abfahrt runter brettert und es nur so scheppert...


----------



## EnduroChris93 (23. Februar 2021)

Hey Leute, 

hat zufällig noch jemand das Al 8.0 HD bestellt und schon etwas davon gehört? 😁

Ride on!


----------



## Grau86 (24. Februar 2021)

EnduroChris93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hat zufällig noch jemand das Al 8.0 HD bestellt und schon etwas davon gehört? 😁
> 
> Ride on!


Ich hab anfang Januar bestellt, momentane Terminierung für den Wareneingang aus der Produktion KW11 kurz drauf Versand. kann aber noch leicht variieren


----------



## EnduroChris93 (25. Februar 2021)

Grau86 schrieb:


> Ich hab anfang Januar bestellt, momentane Terminierung für den Wareneingang aus der Produktion KW11 kurz drauf Versand. kann aber noch leicht variieren


Dann hoffen wir mal dass es was in KW11/12 wird. Hab zwar noch ein Enduro, aber das ist etwas überqualifiziert bei mir im Flachland. 😅
Freue mich schon auf die Afterwork-Ausfahrten mit dem HT 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemmy311 (2. März 2021)

Hallo  Jealous-Biker,

letzte Woche holte ich mir ein Radon Jealous AL 9.0 in Größe 18" beim Megastore in Bonn ab. Ob es jetzt das Modell 2021, 2020 oder gar ein "Zwischenmodell" 2020 / 2021 ist, könnte vielleicht durch eure Hilfe hier im Forum geklärt werden. Ebenso werde ich im Verlauf der Story die guten und schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem dem H+S Support, der Megastore Hotline und somit auch der Fa. H+S Bike Discount GmbH ausführlich schildern.

Die Vorgeschichte beginnt mit der Marke Canyon. Ich fuhr bis dahin, 10 Jahre lang ein Grand Canyon AL 7.0 mit 26" Bereifung 10,9 kg ohne Pedale. Über den Winter suchte ich ein Alu-Hardtail mit 29", 1-Fach Schaltung und um die 11kg und wurde bei Radon fündig. Canyon baut im Alu - Bereich nur noch trailorientierte Bikes mit über 12 kg und wesentlich schlechterer Ausstattung als Radon. Auch bei Cube und Ghost wird man in diese Richtung nicht fündig.  Alles in allem wäre auf dem Papier (Internet) das Radon Jealous AL 9.0 genau das richtige XC Hardtail für meine Einsatzzwecke. Preis-Leistung, Ausstattung, Gewicht und auch der Rahmen perfekt. 

Die ersten Fragen im Januar (vor dem Kauf) wurden per Email relativ schnell beantwortet. Ein Frage bezog sich auf die Gewichtsangabe bei Größe 18", welche mit 11,15 kg beantwortet wurde. Da ich mein Grand Canyon mittlerweile verkauft hatte, benötigte ich schnell ein neues Bike. Die Lieferzeit wurde im H+S Onlineshop auf KW13 mit Unsicherheit +X Wochen angegeben. Nach telefonischer Rücksprache, bekam ich die Info, dass im Megastore in Bonn noch mehrere 18" Jealous AL 9.0 Modell 2021 auf Lager wären. Ich ließ mir ein Bike reservieren und holte es Samstag den 20.02.2021 ab. Ich bin aus Bayern und nahm die 450 km Anfahrt nach Bonn zum Megastore in kauf, so dass ich meinem Hobby schnell wieder nachgehen kann. Nach Kontrolle der Baugruppen, der Bezeichnung und ob Beschädigungen vorhanden waren, bezahlte ich das MTB und fuhr die 450km wieder nach Hause.

Zu Hause stellte ich fest, dass der Rahmen entgegen den Bildern und den Aussagen im Internet (1-Fach-Rahmen) noch Zugdurchführungen und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für den Umwerfer hat. Der Rahmen entspricht somit nicht dem 2021er Bike sondern dem 2020. Auch die Dekore sind noch Stand 2020. Die Komponenten sind allerdings so wie beim 2021er beschrieben. Ich schrieb daraufhin eine Email, an die auf der Rechnung angegebene Email-Adresse. Mit Bildern habe ich die Unterschiede dokumentiert. Nach 4 Tagen immer noch keine Rückmeldung! Telefonisch war der Megastore nach ca. 1h Wartezeit erreichbar, allerdings konnten die keine Aussage tätigen und sie hatten auch die Email noch nicht bekommen. Ich soll mich an die Werkstatt wenden. Nach einem Tag erfolglose Versuche, wendete ich mich an die H+S Bikediscount Hotline, welche mir bestätigte, dass die Email angekommen ist. Sie sind allerdings nicht für Reklamationen vom Megastore zuständig. Weder der Verkauf vom Megastore noch der Service von H+S fühlt sich für das Kundenproblem verantwortlich!

Einen halben Tag später bekam ich dann einen Rückruf von einem H+S Servicemitarbeiter, mit der Aussage, dass es ich um eine 2021er Bike handelt, es allerdings nicht der Homepage entspricht und ich könnte als Ausgleich eine Kettenführung im Wert von knapp 30€ bekommen. Da ich keine Kettenführung benötige, nahm ich das Angebot nicht an. Der Servicemitarbeiter sagte, dass er normalerweise dafür nicht zuständig ist, da ich das Bike im Megastore gekauft habe. Für mich spielt das keine Rolle, da es sich lt. Impressum um die selbe Firma handelt. Alle Marken (Radon, Bike Discount Online Shop, Megastore) gehören zur H+S Bike-Discount GmbH. 

Jetzt die konkrete Frage an Euch: Habt ihr auch ein Zwischenmodell 2020-2021. Ab wann wurden die neue Ausstattung mit den alten Rahmen geliefert. Ich kann die Historie der Homepage leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen, wann genau der Wechsel war. Übrigens, das reale Gewicht beträgt keine 11,15 kg wie angegeben, sondern echte 11,3 kg.

Fazit: Die Homepage und das Marketing von Radon funktionieren gut. Die reale Umsetzung und der Service sind nicht akzeptabel. Bisher habe ich auch noch keinen akzeptablen Vorschlag seitens H+S bekommen, wie das Thema geklärt werden könnte.

Gruß

Hemmy


----------



## CedGauche (3. März 2021)

Und dir ist im Laden noch nicht aufgefallen, dass die Halterung für den Umwerfer vorhanden ist, ebenso die Zugdurchführungen? Ehrlich gesagt, wenn man alle Baugruppen und den Rahmen überprüft, muss das doch auffallen, gerade bei so einer weiten Anreise. 

Ich wusste z.B. auch nicht, dass die AL Rahmen nun auch reine einfach Rahmen sind. Bisher waren das ja nur die teuren Carbon Rahmen des Jealous.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. März 2021)

Hemmy311 schrieb:


> Hallo  Jealous-Biker,
> 
> letzte Woche holte ich mir ein Radon Jealous AL 9.0 in Größe 18" beim Megastore in Bonn ab. Ob es jetzt das Modell 2021, 2020 oder gar ein "Zwischenmodell" 2020 / 2021 ist, könnte vielleicht durch eure Hilfe hier im Forum geklärt werden. Ebenso werde ich im Verlauf der Story die guten und schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem dem H+S Support, der Megastore Hotline und somit auch der Fa. H+S Bike Discount GmbH ausführlich schildern.
> 
> ...



Hi,

nur zur Info: der Service-Mitarbeiter war ich  - anbei meine kurze Stellungnahme zu diesem Fall:

Wir hatten mehrfach telefonischen Kontakt. Ich habe Dir die Sachlage detailliert erklärt und Dir auf Kulanz eine Kettenführung für den Umwerfersockel angeboten um Dir die 450km Anfahrtsweg zu ersparen. Dieses Angebot hast Du dankend abgelehnt und wolltest anschließend die Sache mit dem Ansprechpartner im Megastore Bonn klären - dem lokalen Händler, wo Du das Bike gekauft hast. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Kollegen wurden auch hier die von Dir geforderten Pedale kulanterweise freigegeben, sodass wir deinen Unmut hier nicht nachvollziehen können. In beiden Fällen hast Du de facto einen Lösungsvorschlag sowie Entgegenkommen unsererseits bekommen!

Melde dich doch gerne noch einmal bei mir - entweder per PN oder auch gerne telefonisch.Bei deinem Modell handelt es sich um ein reguläres MY2021er Modell, welches mittlerweile aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage ausverkauft ist - es ist identisch ausgestattet wie das aktuell online gestellte Modell - der einzige Unterschied ist der Umwerfersockel (ab sofort 1-fach Rahmen), Leitungseingänge und Decals. Wir haben bei der Beratung, der Übergabe und der Produktdarstellung auf unserer Webseite zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Fehler gemacht oder Produkte falsch dargestellt!

Bitte beachte auch, dass es aktuell drei Standorte (lokaler Megastore Bonn, RADON Headquarter sowie Online-Shop (www.bike-discount.de) gibt - es gibt daher durchaus unterschiedliche Abläufe da Du zwischen Online-Kauf und Kauf beim lokalen Fachhändler unterscheiden musst und wir an allen Standorten eigene Abteilungen für Support haben.

Mit besten Grüßen, Andi

P.S.: das Gewicht ist bei uns auf der Seite in 16" angegeben - Du fährst ein 18" und liegst somit (positiv) voll im Soll mit 11,30kg!


----------



## Hemmy311 (4. März 2021)

Hallo Andi,

nach einigem Hin und Her möchte ich mich an erster Stelle bei Euch bedanken, dass ihr mir Bezüglich den Pedalen kulanterweise entgegengekommen seid. Leider kam es zu einer Überschneidung vom Erstellen des Beitrags und bis zur Freigabe der Kulanzleistung, welche mir erst gestern mitgeteilt wurde.

Es wäre sicherlich auch für beide Seiten einfacher gewesen, wenn mir beim Kauf oder vor dem Kauf ein Hinweis gegeben wurde, dass das Bike nicht exakt der aktuellen Beschreibung im Internet entspricht. Aber auch die Reaktionszeiten sowohl vom Megastore, als auch vom Service bei H+S waren nicht optimal und trugen zum eher negativen Erstkauf - Eindruck bei. Bitte dies als konstruktive Kritik aufnehmen, ihr wollt Euch doch verbessern und mit guten Beispiel voran gehen.

Jetzt zum Positiven bezüglich dem Radon Jealous AL 9.0: Die Verarbeitung ist super, alle Schweißnähte im Sichtbereich wurden perfekt bearbeitet (besser als bei Canyon). Die Ausstattung ist das absolute Highlight und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist einzigartig bei den aktuellen Alu-Hardtails am Markt. Auch die Ausstattung mit den 2 Spacern unter dem Vorbau lässt (lt. Beschreibung nur einer) einen größeren Spielraum in Bezug auf individuelle Einstellung der Sitzposition zu. Ist bei anderen Herstellern nicht so.

Vielleicht mach ich jetzt noch aus der Not eine Tugend und nutze den 2. Eingang rechts oben am Unterrohr für die Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung und führe sie an der unteren Öffnung am Sitzrohr Richtung Kettenstrebe. Geht das überhaupt, bzw. komme ich am Tretlager vorbei? 

Gruß

Hemmy


----------



## Jekelu (15. März 2021)

Hallo! 
Ich würde mir gerne das Jealous 9.0 bestellen. Bin mir aber unschlüssig wegen der Größe. Bin 1,81 groß mit SL 86. Laut Rechner wäre das ein 19 Zoll. Soll ich beim Jealous 9.0 nun zum 18" oder 20" greifen? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## sinux (26. März 2021)

Jekelu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich würde mir gerne das Jealous 9.0 bestellen. Bin mir aber unschlüssig wegen der Größe. Bin 1,81 groß mit SL 86. Laut Rechner wäre das ein 19 Zoll. Soll ich beim Jealous 9.0 nun zum 18" oder 20" greifen? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungswerte?


Fahre bei 173 / 83 ein 18". Mein Bruder fährt mit 190 / und entsprechend langen Beinen ein 20"....
Wir sind beide sehr glücklich mit den Rädern...
Also alles möglich und eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan_Me (4. April 2021)

Jekelu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich würde mir gerne das Jealous 9.0 bestellen. Bin mir aber unschlüssig wegen der Größe. Bin 1,81 groß mit SL 86. Laut Rechner wäre das ein 19 Zoll. Soll ich beim Jealous 9.0 nun zum 18" oder 20" greifen? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungswerte?


Ich fahre ein Jealous CF 9.0 aus 2018. Bei 1,80cm und einer SL von 84 cm komme ich mit dem 18' Zoll Rahmen super zurecht. Für meinen Geschmack dürfte der Rahmen aber auch nicht nur einen CM kleiner sein. Die Sattelstütze schaut schon fast bis zur Minimum - Markierung aus dem Rahmen heraus.


----------



## PootieTang (4. April 2021)

Bin 180 cm und SL 82 cm. stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Ich hab das 20 Zoll genommen. Und es passt perfekt!


----------



## -Robert- (5. April 2021)

inertial schrieb:


> (Lässt sich ein Dropper mit Innenzug einbauen?) - Hat sich nach genauer Suche im Forum erledigt- Ja


Hi, interessiere mich auch für einen 2021er Jealous 1x Rahmen - verstehe ich richtig dass ich den Zug des Dropper noch auf der linken Seite zusätzlich zu Schaltzug und Bremsleitung mit rein kriege?

Danke!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (5. April 2021)

ja


----------



## Jekelu (5. April 2021)

Stephan_Me schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Jealous CF 9.0 aus 2018. Bei 1,80cm und einer SL von 84 cm komme ich mit dem 18' Zoll Rahmen super zurecht. Für meinen Geschmack dürfte der Rahmen aber auch nicht nur einen CM kleiner sein. Die Sattelstütze schaut schon fast bis zur Minimum - Markierung aus dem Rahmen heraus.


Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe mich für das 20" entschieden. Passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut.


----------



## Stephan_Me (5. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Fährt noch jemand einen 18 Zoll Rahmen und kann mir einen Flaschenhalter empfehlen? Ich wollte meinen alten übernehmen (der hier : https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0044C0JEW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_i_PRVBJSA5Q0V0ARJAH5SB). Allerdings passt er auf dem Unterrohr gar nicht, weil das flach, der Flaschenhalter aber ne Rundung an den Montagepunkten hat. Am Sattelrohr passt er zwar, allerdings bekomme ich meine Flasche nicht rein. Der untere Rand setzt auf dem Unterrohr auf.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (5. April 2021)

Selbes Problem hatte ich auch. Hab jetzt einen noname Halter von bike24 für 10 Euro oder so. Fidlock passt auch.


----------



## Hemmy311 (12. April 2021)

Ich hab' das Jealous AL 9.0 18" und die Fidlock-Twist Bottle 590. Passt perfekt:


----------



## Hemmy311 (14. April 2021)

Hallo Jealous AL Fahrer,

ich würde gerne die Bremsleitung für die hintere Bremse durch den Rahmen führen. Da ich eine Einfachschaltung habe und beim 2020er Rahmen auf der rechten Seite oben am Unterrohr eine Rahmendurchführung nicht benutzt wird, könnte ich hier mit der Bremsleitung rein. Auch von der Schlauchführung wäre das optimal, da ich Vorderrad und Hinterradbremshebel getauscht habe. Bin Motorradfahrer und deshalb ist der Bremshebel für vorne rechts und für hinten links am Lenker. 

Das Kunststoffteil für die Rahmendurchführung oben habe ich bei Bike-Discount schon gefunden: Zuganschlag.

Wie komme ich jetzt innen am Tretlager vorbei.  Da ich keine absenkbare Sattelstütze benötige, würde ich gerne die Öffnung unten am Sitzrohr für den Austritt in Richtung Kettenstrebe benutzen. Die Frage ist jetzt, wie komme ich im Rahmen am Tretlager vorbei, bzw. geht das überhaupt? Oben herum habe ich es schon ausprobiert, aber leider geht das Sitzrohr bis runter ans Tretlager. Da ist anscheinend kein Spalt für die Bremsleitung.

Wenn das nicht geht, würde ich auch zusammen mit dem Schaltzug an der gleichen Stelle unten am Unterrohr mit der Bremsleitung austreten. Gibt es einen Doppelrahmendurchführung für diese Stelle?

Vielleicht kann mir und andere Jealous AL Fahrer jemand weiterhelfen, eventl. auch Radon-Bikes, ihr kennt den Aufbau sicherlich im Detail, ohne dass ich vorher das Tretlager ausbauen muss. 

Gruß

Hemmy


----------



## Tim_w_xc (18. April 2021)

Hemmy311 schrieb:


> Hallo Jealous AL Fahrer,
> 
> ich würde gerne die Bremsleitung für die hintere Bremse durch den Rahmen führen. Da ich eine Einfachschaltung habe und beim 2020er Rahmen auf der rechten Seite oben am Unterrohr eine Rahmendurchführung nicht benutzt wird, könnte ich hier mit der Bremsleitung rein. Auch von der Schlauchführung wäre das optimal, da ich Vorderrad und Hinterradbremshebel getauscht habe. Bin Motorradfahrer und deshalb ist der Bremshebel für vorne rechts und für hinten links am Lenker.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hemmy,
die Bremsleitung kann nicht intern verlegt werden. Leider!
V.G. Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemmy311 (18. April 2021)

Hallo Tim,

danke für deine Antwort. Kannst Du diese auch begründen? Komme ich am Tretlager innen nicht vorbei oder gibt es keinen doppelten Rahmenauslass am Unterrohr für Schaltzug und Bremsleitung?

Gruß

Hemmy


----------



## Tim_w_xc (19. April 2021)

Hemmy311 schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort. Kannst Du diese auch begründen? Komme ich am Tretlager innen nicht vorbei oder gibt es keinen doppelten Rahmenauslass am Unterrohr für Schaltzug und Bremsleitung?
> 
> ...


Hallo Hemm,
beides ist der Fall.
Du kommst erstens nicht am Tretlager vorbei und zweitens wo möchtest du überhaupt wieder rauß?
Am Rahmen unten ist es nur möglich ein einzelnes Kabel durchzuführen.
Gruß
Tim


----------



## Matsraptor (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo an alle, ich wollte mir jetzt auch mal ein Hardtail zulegen und bin auf das Radon Jealous gestoßen. Jetzt hab ich eine Frage zur Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,70 Sl 79. Auf der Radon Seite gibt es eine Grafik nach der ich einen 16 zoll Rahmen nehmen sollte, laut Größenrechner kommt aber 18 zoll raus. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt was jetzt richtig ist. Zweite Frage wäre,gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dem Alu und Carbonrahmen bezüglich der Rahmengröße? 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Stephan_Me (1. Mai 2021)

Mein Sohn hat bei einer Größe von 1,65m eine SL von 80cm. Ich fahre einen 18 Zoll Carbon Rahmen. Ich finde, dass mein Rad insgesamt für ihn noch etwas zu groß ist. Habe 29er Laufräder. 
Ob es einen Unterschied zwischen der Geo von Carbon zu Alu gibt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## CedGauche (1. Mai 2021)

Die AL und Carbon Rahmen haben minimale Unterschiede, man kann die beiden auch auf der Radon Seite miteinander vergleichen, da von beiden Rahmen die genaue Geo in einer Grafik angezeigt wird.

Ich bin 173cm mit 80cm SL und fahre einen 18 Zoll AL-Rahmen mit 29er. Ich komme damit klar, wobei ich denke das ein 17er Rahmen besser passen würde (den es leider nicht gibt). 16er war mir zu klein damals bei der Probefahrt im Bike Discount Store in Bonn. 
Der 18er Rahmen ist gemütlich und für lange Touren, auch im Wald und auf leichten Trails geeignet, auf etwas heftigeren Trails fahre ich aber lieber mein Canyon Neuron Fully in S mit 27,5er. Das liegt aber nicht nur am Bike sondern an meiner eher bescheidenen Technik 

Aber mein AL Rahmen hat nun in 2 Jahren knapp 10.000 KM runter und ist wirklich von guter Qualität.


----------



## Rookie4live (2. Mai 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, ich wollte mir jetzt auch mal ein Hardtail zulegen und bin auf das Radon Jealous gestoßen. Jetzt hab ich eine Frage zur Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,70 Sl 79. Auf der Radon Seite gibt es eine Grafik nach der ich einen 16 zoll Rahmen nehmen sollte, laut Größenrechner kommt aber 18 zoll raus. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt was jetzt richtig ist. Zweite Frage wäre,gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dem Alu und Carbonrahmen bezüglich der Rahmengröße?
> Gruß Benni


ich denke mit dem 16er biste besser bedient. bin 171 und 80,5 sl. hab das 18er und es ist eigentliche einen tick zu groß. für rumeiern auf forstwegen ist es top aber im gelände fehlt mir die wendigkeit. Elisabeth Brandau fährt im WC bei 168 übrigens auch das 16er.


----------



## DasM (5. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

auf den Bildern im Internet sieht es so aus als würden die Leitungen und Züge nicht im Rahmen verlaufen. Ist das wirklich so? Können diese nachträglich eingezogen werden? 

Würde mir gerne demnächst das Jealous AL 10.0 SL bestellen.


----------



## CedGauche (5. Mai 2021)

Soweit ich weiß laufen die Bremsleitungen außen und der Schaltzug innen. Wenn eine Dropper Post dabei ist, läuft diese auch außen parallel an der Bremsleitung, aber im Rahmen im Bereich der Sattelstütze. Die Bremsleitung kann nicht nachträglich in den Rahmen verlegt werden (hatten wir hier vor ein paar Tagen schon die Frage).


----------



## Condemned87 (5. Mai 2021)

So ist es. Bremsleitungen außen, Schaltzug innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (8. Mai 2021)

Servus! 
Habe noch ein 17er Jealous SL. 
Leider ist mir (mal wieder?) die Schaltaugenschraube abgebrochen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es diese ggf im richtigen Maß einzeln gibt - und nicht grad im 100er Pack? Bin im Ausmessen nicht so sicher. 

Eilt! Danke.


----------



## PeacemakerSW (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir gerade einen New Jealous AL Rahmen Rahmen bestellt und bräuchte noch eine Streckachse für den Rahmen. Kann mir jemand die Maße nennen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Tim_w_xc (9. Mai 2021)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Servus!
> Habe noch ein 17er Jealous SL.
> Leider ist mir (mal wieder?) die Schaltaugenschraube abgebrochen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es diese ggf im richtigen Maß einzeln gibt - und nicht grad im 100er Pack? Bin im Ausmessen nicht so sicher.
> ...


Schreib mir mal eine PN wenn noch Interesse besteht.


----------



## Tim_w_xc (9. Mai 2021)

PeacemakerSW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir gerade einen New Jealous AL Rahmen Rahmen bestellt und bräuchte noch eine Streckachse für den Rahmen. Kann mir jemand die Maße nennen?
> 
> Danke und gruß


Hay,
es muss eine X12 Steckachse mit 148mm rein.
Wichtig ist dass auf der seite wo kein gewinde ist ein Konus sein muss.
Z.B.:  CRUEL COMPONENTS Steckachse X-12 | 12x148 mm Boost schwarz

Original ist meine ich eine von Syntace mit anderem logo drinnen.
Gruß


----------



## PeacemakerSW (9. Mai 2021)

@Tim_w_xc  Vielen Dank, dann schau ich mal


----------



## sinux (10. Mai 2021)

Wir haben letzte Woche das Jealous AL 10.0 SL für meinen Sohn direkt im Bonner Megastore in Empfang nehmen dürfen. Was für ein Hammerrad.
Ich habe ja schon einige Räder dort gekauft und leider lies die Endmontage/- kontrolle oft zu wünschen übrig. Diesmal anders. Reichlich gefettete Steckachsen, Carbonsattelstütze mit ordentlich Carbonpaste versehen und sogar die Schwalbereifen waren liebevoll mit dem "W" am Ventil ausgerichtet. So muss das - ganz großes Lob.
Der einige Kritikpunkt am Rad ist die Sattelklemme. Die Kombi aus filigraner Newmen Carbonstütze mit "einfachster" Radonschnellspannklemme - das geht gar nicht. Wie soll man hier kontrolliert drehmomentbasieret fixieren? Bitte tauscht in Zukunft den Schnellspanner durch eine Schraubklemmung. Eine CFK Stütze stellt man einmal ein und dann ist gut. Da braucht man keinen Schnellspannerwürger.
Die Umrüstung der XR1700 mit Schwalbe RR/RR Kombi auf tubeless ging innerhalb von 10 Minuten. Das ist Reokrd für mich. DT Swiss Felgenband ist schon TL Ready - also Reifen an einer Seite lösen, Schlauch raus, TL Ventil rein, Reifen drauf, einmal auf 3,5 bar aufpumpen bis der Reifen sitzt, Luft raus, Ventil öffnen, Milch rein, Ventil zu, pumpen, schütteln --> Fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cram82 (10. Mai 2021)

sinux schrieb:


> Wir haben letzte Woche das Jealous AL 10.0 SL für meinen Sohn direkt im Bonner Megastore in Empfang nehmen dürfen. Was für ein Hammerrad.


Kann man die Räder auch "dahin bestellen" und dort abholen? Im Online Store sind die Wartezeiten ja vom 12.05 mal wieder nach hinten verschoben worden.
Als ich dort vor einigen Wochen im Megastore angerufen habe, wurde mir nur gesagt, dass das 10.0SL in 20 Zoll nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
Ich finde das Rad nämlich auch sehr gut. Vor allem gefällt mir, dass ein guter Alu Rahmen mit höherwertigen Anbauteilen ausgestattet ist und nicht ein mittelmäßiger Carbon Rahmen mit billigen Anbauteilen, wie es sonst in dem Preisbereich leider üblich ist.
Zudem taugt mir auch die Kombi von SRAM Schaltung und Magura Bremse. Ich habe einem Kollegen Ende letzten Jahres das Rad empfohlen und habe es bei Ihm kurz gefahren. Es passt mir wirklich gut!
Ich hoffe, dass es in der nächsten Zeit noch klappt...


----------



## Matsraptor (10. Mai 2021)

Cram82 schrieb:


> Kann man die Räder auch "dahin bestellen" und dort abholen? Im Online Store sind die Wartezeiten ja vom 12.05 mal wieder nach hinten verschoben worden.
> Als ich dort vor einigen Wochen im Megastore angerufen habe, wurde mir nur gesagt, dass das 10.0SL in 20 Zoll nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
> Ich finde das Rad nämlich auch sehr gut. Vor allem gefällt mir, dass ein guter Alu Rahmen mit höherwertigen Anbauteilen ausgestattet ist und nicht ein mittelmäßiger Carbon Rahmen mit billigen Anbauteilen, wie es sonst in dem Preisbereich leider üblich ist.
> Zudem taugt mir auch die Kombi von SRAM Schaltung und Magura Bremse. Ich habe einem Kollegen Ende letzten Jahres das Rad empfohlen und habe es bei Ihm kurz gefahren. Es passt mir wirklich gut!
> Ich hoffe, dass es in der nächsten Zeit noch klappt...


Hallo ich hab mir letzten Freitag ein Jealous Carbon gekauft im Megastore. Hab mir das 10Sl Alu auch angeschaut hatten die da.
Gruß Benni


----------



## sinux (11. Mai 2021)

Cram82 schrieb:


> Kann man die Räder auch "dahin bestellen" und dort abholen? Im Online Store sind die Wartezeiten ja vom 12.05 mal wieder nach hinten verschoben worden.
> Als ich dort vor einigen Wochen im Megastore angerufen habe, wurde mir nur gesagt, dass das 10.0SL in 20 Zoll nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
> Ich finde das Rad nämlich auch sehr gut. Vor allem gefällt mir, dass ein guter Alu Rahmen mit höherwertigen Anbauteilen ausgestattet ist und nicht ein mittelmäßiger Carbon Rahmen mit billigen Anbauteilen, wie es sonst in dem Preisbereich leider üblich ist.
> Zudem taugt mir auch die Kombi von SRAM Schaltung und Magura Bremse. Ich habe einem Kollegen Ende letzten Jahres das Rad empfohlen und habe es bei Ihm kurz gefahren. Es passt mir wirklich gut!
> Ich hoffe, dass es in der nächsten Zeit noch klappt...


Klaro - du kannst da einfach beim Radverkauf anrufen und Dir eins "reservieren" lassen. Showroom ist halt z.Zt zu. Die wickeln das dann per "Click&Collect" ab. Du kannst aber auch ne Proberunde auf dem großen Parkplatz machen und wenn's die nicht gefällt, bist Du zu nix verpflichtet.
Habe so dieses Jahr schon zwei Räder in Bonn abgeholt


----------



## Cram82 (11. Mai 2021)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Dann werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen und berichten, wie es ausgegangen ist!
Gruß
Marc


----------



## DasM (11. Mai 2021)

Meine Entscheidung auf ein Jealous AL ist gefallen. Nun geht es mir lediglich um die Rahmengröße. Ich bin 179 und habe eine Beinlänge von rund 84,5cm. 
Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Stephan_Me (11. Mai 2021)

DasM schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung auf ein Jealous AL ist gefallen. Nun geht es mir lediglich um die Rahmengröße. Ich bin 179 und habe eine Beinlänge von rund 84,5cm.
> Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


Willkommen im Club deren Rahmengröße (lt. den meisten Rechnern 19) von Radon nicht bereitgestellt wird.
Ich fahre mit 180 und 84 einen 18er Carbon Rahmen und fühle mich sau wohl. Andere Schreiber in diesem Forum sitzen auf nem 20er Rahmen und er passt.
Ausprobieren....


----------



## Cram82 (11. Mai 2021)

DasM schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung auf ein Jealous AL ist gefallen. Nun geht es mir lediglich um die Rahmengröße. Ich bin 179 und habe eine Beinlänge von rund 84,5cm.
> Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


Wenn's ein wenig sportlich sein darf, ggf. einen etwas längeren Vorbau montieren und 18" nehmen. Der Reach ist mit 428mm so lang wie bei einigen 19" Bikes.
Wenn du eher aufrechter sitzen möchtest dann 20".


----------



## bobbycar (12. Mai 2021)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Servus!
> Habe noch ein 17er Jealous SL.
> Leider ist mir (mal wieder?) die Schaltaugenschraube abgebrochen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es diese ggf im richtigen Maß einzeln gibt - und nicht grad im 100er Pack? Bin im Ausmessen nicht so sicher.
> ...


Okay, ich merke schon - - -


----------



## TheAp3x (12. Mai 2021)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mir ein Hardtail aus im Keller ansammelnden Teilen aufbauen und bin auf den Jealous AL Rahmen gestoßen. Habe allerdings 27,5 Zoll Laufräder rumliegen. Die Frage wurde vor ein paar Monaten von CedGauche schon mal gestellt, ist aber verebbt. 

Ist es möglich und auch komfortabel den 29 Zoll Rahmen mit 27,5 Laufrädern zu bestücken?

Beste Grüße

Tobi


----------



## evox (17. Mai 2021)

Hey zusammen,

endlich ist mein neuer 2021 Radon Jealous AL Rahmen bei mir eingetrudelt
An die, die sich ebenfalls mit dem Aufbau des Rahmens befassen:
Habt Ihr auch nur Kabel-/Zughalter für jeweils einen Zug erhalten?
((zur Führung der Bremsleitung am Unterrohr))

Ich brauche, da Dropper-Post montiert entsprechende Halter für 2 Züge...

Wisst Ihr wo ich die passabel preiswert bekommen kann?

VG
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (17. Mai 2021)

Ich habe die damals direkt beim Bike Discount bestellt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kabelfuehrung-doppelt-5-stueck-491803


----------



## Baumarktpflanze (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo, 

kurze Frage.

Geht es (in meinem Fall beim Jealous AL 9.0) von GX-Eagle 1x12 auf Shimano XT 1x12 zu wechseln?
Also Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Kassette ..komplett?


----------



## CedGauche (18. Mai 2021)

Ja es geht, du brauchst aber einen anderen Freilauf (Micro Spline). Dann gilt zu prüfen ob man ein anderes Schaltauge braucht. Da würde ich zur Sicherheit bei Radon nachfragen.
Eventuell brauchst du auch ein anderes Tretlager, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Eventuell kannst du aber die alte Kurbel behalten, wenn die Kettenlinie passt bzw. mit Spacer arbeiten. Dies würde ich vorher testen.

Allerdings würde ich so einen Wechsel erst vornehmen, wenn der Antrieb komplett verschlissen ist. Die Kosten sind recht hoch dafür das man hier praktisch nichts gewinnt außer die etwas besseren Trigger mit mehr Schaltoptionen


----------



## Cram82 (18. Mai 2021)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Eventuell brauchst du auch ein anderes Tretlager


Du braucht auch ein neues Innenlager. Die SRAM Kurbeln werden mittlerweile ausschließlich mit DUB Lagern ausgeliefert (28,99mm) hingegen Shimano weiter bei 24mm ist.
Eine andere Alternative wäre es, den Antrieb zu wechseln, wenn er noch ganz NEU sein sollte. Dann bekommt man es ggf. noch gut verkauft. 
Aber wenn er schon gefahren wurde, würde meinem Vorredner recht geben und warten, bis er runter ist.
Das ganze wird aber mit Lager und Freilaufwechsel nicht ganz günstig und auch etwas aufwändiger.

Warum überhaut die Umbauidee und warum hast du dann nicht direkt das 10.0 gekauft?


----------



## podsn88 (23. Mai 2021)

Für Leute die auch zwischen 18" und 20" liegen und unsicher sind. Habe mich für 20" entschieden und passt perfekt. Sitze super im Bike beim fahren. 
Größe: 183cm
Schrittlänge: 86,5
Vorbau: 70mm -6° (-17° würde das Cockpit noch rund 1cm tiefer bringen)


----------



## Spessartrider (23. Mai 2021)

Servus !
Das ist das aktuelle Carbonmodell - oder ?
Ist der Rahmen in diesem "Graphit" lackiert ? - sieht man ggf. noch die Carbonstruktur durchschimmern ?
Würde mich mal interessieren !!

Habe den Vorgänger der ist partiell Schwarz/Klarlack - daher meine Frage !


----------



## podsn88 (23. Mai 2021)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Servus !
> Das ist das aktuelle Carbonmodell - oder ?
> Ist der Rahmen in diesem "Graphit" lackiert ? - sieht man ggf. noch die Carbonstruktur durchschimmern ?
> Würde mich mal interessieren !!
> ...


Ist das 2021 Modell. Carbonstruktur ist nicht erkennbar. Nur der Lack.


----------



## DasM (23. Mai 2021)

podsn88 schrieb:


> Ist das 2021 Modell. Carbonstruktur ist nicht erkennbar. Nur der Lack.


Unterscheiden sich die Geometrien zwischen Carbon und Alu?


----------



## sinux (25. Mai 2021)

DasM schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich die Geometrien zwischen Carbon und Alu?


Kannst du hier im Detail pro Rahmengröße nachlesen
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/ --> Rad raussuchen und Geometrie checken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (25. Mai 2021)

Ja sie unterscheiden sich minimal, das AL hat zu mindestens bei der 18" mehr Reach, dafür aber kürzeres Steuerrohr


----------



## RolfH (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo, habe jetzt mein Jealous 10.0 EA erhalten. Ist es normal, dass keine DT Swiss Tubeless Ventile beiliegen? Könnt ihr mir sagen, was das für Teile sind (siehe Bildanhang)?
Grüßle Rolf


----------



## danie-dani (26. Mai 2021)

RolfH schrieb:


> Hallo, habe jetzt mein Jealous 10.0 EA erhalten. Ist es normal, dass keine DT Swiss Tubeless Ventile beiliegen? Könnt ihr mir sagen, was das für Teile sind (siehe Bildanhang)?
> Grüßle Rolf


Sicherlich für den Newmen Vorbau, wenn du den Lenker demontieren willst


----------



## RolfH (26. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## evox (27. Mai 2021)

wie montiert ihr egtl Eure Pressfit Lager in Alu-Rahmen? Fett, Schraubensicherung, Montagepaste, trocken?

Danke Euch vorab!


----------



## Spessartrider (27. Mai 2021)

Shiman


evox schrieb:


> wie montiert ihr egtl Eure Pressfit Lager in Alu-Rahmen? Fett, Schraubensicherung, Montagepaste, trocken?
> 
> Danke Euch vorab!


Shimano Anti Seize Montagepaste.
Gerade gestern erst aus und neues PF-Lager damit eingebaut.
War aber der Carbonrahmen... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumarktpflanze (29. Mai 2021)

Habe mein neues Jealous AL 9.0.
Mir ist der Freilauf viel zu laut. Hat jemand das gleiche "Probem" ?
Wie geht man da am besten vor - einfach Fett statt Öl zwischen Zahnkranz und Nabe?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (29. Mai 2021)

Baumarktpflanze schrieb:


> Habe mein neues Jealous AL 9.0.
> Mir ist der Freilauf viel zu laut. Hat jemand das gleiche "Probem" ?
> Wie geht man da am besten vor - einfach Fett statt Öl zwischen Zahnkranz und Nabe?


Ähn, nein, in den Freilauf rein, auf die Sperrklinken bzw. Zahnscheiben.

Edit:Aktuelles AL 9.0 hat ja DTSwiss-Laufräder, dann ist es ganz einfach, kann man Freilaufkörper sogar von Hand einfach abziehen.


----------



## Jekelu (31. Mai 2021)

podsn88 schrieb:


> Für Leute die auch zwischen 18" und 20" liegen und unsicher sind. Habe mich für 20" entschieden und passt perfekt. Sitze super im Bike beim fahren.
> Größe: 183cm
> Schrittlänge: 86,5
> Vorbau: 70mm -6° (-17° würde das Cockpit noch rund 1cm tiefer bringen)


Ich stand mit 1,82 und SL 86 vor der selben Entscheidung. Habe mich ebenfalls für das 20" entschieden. War die absolut richtige Entscheidung. BTW - Hammer Fahrrad...das Teil geht ab wie 60er Rettich


----------



## RolfH (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo, 
ist das Jealous 10.0 EA Variostützen kompatibel?


----------



## podsn88 (8. Juni 2021)

RolfH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist das Jealous 10.0 EA Variostützen kompatibel


Ja. Siehe Bild etwas weiter oben. Ist derselbe Rahmen.


----------



## RolfH (8. Juni 2021)

Danke - bist mit der DT Swiss One zufrieden?


----------



## sinux (9. Juni 2021)

RolfH schrieb:


> Danke - bist mit der DT Swiss One zufrieden?


Ich habe die DT Swiss auf meinen CF 8.0 drauf. Füt mich ein absoluter Gewinn an Komfort. Die Stütze selbst funktioniert jetzt seit über 2000km / 100h absolut problemlos. Ich dachte zunächst ich müsste noch einen schicken Remotehebel besorgen. Das kleine Ding von DT Swiss passt aber optimal direkt neben den rechten Griff (zwischen Bremshebel und Griff) und ist somit immer erreichbar. Kleiner Druck plopp stütze wieder oben.
Kaufempfehlung: absolut - ist zwar nicht billig, aber für den XC Einsatz mega


----------



## EnduroChris93 (10. Juni 2021)

So ich habe mein AL 8.0 HD jetzt auch endlich bekommen. 
Der erste Eindruck ist super. Ich bin 1,80m bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm. 
Hatte mich für das 18 Zoll entschieden und es passt super.

Eine Sache hat mich allerdings gestört. Die Felgen sind als Tubeless-Ready ausgewiesen.
Jedoch war ganz normales Felgenband verbaut. Drauf sind die Sunringle Düroc 30.
Bei meinem Enduro sind DT-Swiss verbaut und die waren auch mit dementsprechenden TL-Felgenband versehen. Bezieht sich das Tubeless-Ready eventuell nur auf die Bauart der Felge?
Weiss dazu vielleicht jemand mehr? 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Jekelu (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo!
Bei meinem Radon Jealous 9.0 knarzt es beim Treten. Die Sattelstütze hab ich gefettet - fällt also schonmal raus. Hab auch das Gefühl, dass es von weiter unten kommt (Pedale, Lager???) Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung was es sein könnte?


----------



## podsn88 (17. Juni 2021)

Jekelu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei meinem Radon Jealous 9.0 knarzt es beim Treten. Die Sattelstütze hab ich gefettet - fällt also schonmal raus. Hab auch das Gefühl, dass es von weiter unten kommt (Pedale, Lager???) Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung was es sein könnte?


Bike mal richtig putzen  ansonsten Tretlager wechseln. Kostet nicht die Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekelu (17. Juni 2021)

podsn88 schrieb:


> Bike mal richtig putzen  ansonsten Tretlager wechseln. Kostet nicht die Welt


das Bike ist relativ neu (ca. 50 km) - können es trotzdem die Tretlager sein?


----------



## htrulez (17. Juni 2021)

Ich ich mir letzes Jahr ein AL gekauft hatte hatte ich anfänglich knarzen von der Steckachse und/oder dem schaltauge her. Kurzfristig hat es geholfen die Achse zu lockern und wieder schön fest zu ziehen.  hab dann mal das Schaltauge demonitiert und Kupferpaste drunter gepackt und die Achse beim montieren schön gefettet und danach war ruhe.


----------



## Nessi (17. Juni 2021)

Bei meinem Jealeous 10SL aus dem Jan war auch ein nervtötendes Knarzen vorhanden. War aber weder Tretlager noch Sattelstütze. 1. Punkt war dias Sattelgestell in der Klemmung der Stütze. Viel schlimmer aber war die Sram Kassette auf dem Freilauf, die hintere Steckachse und das Schaltauge. Alles zerlegt, gereinigt und mit Montagepaste wieder montiert. jetzt ist Ruhe. Ich würde -auch wenn es sich so anhört - nicht zuerst das Tretlager in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Spessartrider (18. Juni 2021)

Tretlager wäre die letzte Alternative ...- es sei denn man ist sich sicher, dass es von dort kommt.

Bei mir war auch das Schaltauge und die Steckachse das Knarzproblem!


----------



## CedGauche (18. Juni 2021)

Meine Erfahrung mit den Verschleißteilen im Ganzjahreseinsatz bei jedem Wetter beim Jealous AL aus 2019:

- Bei mir hat das 1.Tretlager des Jealous AL knappe 8000 KM gehalten.

- Die Kette verschleißt bei mir bei etwa 2000 KM. 2 mal kann man sie wechseln bis Ritzel und KB durch sind.

- Bremsbeläge (habe auf eine Shimano Deore umgebaut) halten mehr als 2500 KM (bin ich überrascht wie lange)

- Mavic Crossmax Laufräder sind unheimlich robust, nach knapp 11.000 KM keine Probleme, Naben laufen sauber, Vorderrad musste noch nie zentriert werden und nur einmal das Hinterrad mit einem leichten Seitenschlag. Freilauf macht keine Probleme

- Federgabel musste ich tauschen, aber das lag an einem Stein der das Standrohr unglücklich verkratzt hat. Habe mir eine SID Select gekauft. Die Gabel lasse ich ggf. noch reparieren als Ersatzgabel.


----------



## PootieTang (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo. Habe demnächst meine 1 Inspektion (Empfehlung von BD) bei mir knarzt auch was. Allerdings nur wenn ich fest trete.
Behebt das die Werkstatt bei der Inspektion?


----------



## Spessartrider (20. Juni 2021)

Schau mal nach der Steckachse am Hinterrad - plus Schaltauge (= zweiteilig)  !! (...saubermachen...Montagepaste drauf) und testen..
Das war bei mir so unter "LAST" !! - jetzt ist Ruhe


----------



## luca19721 (22. Juni 2021)

Hallo, ich bin ein italienischer Biker, ich habe in letzter Zeit Enduro-Hardtails verwendet, aber ich möchte jetzt ein leichtes 29er bauen, da ich bergauf mehr und einfachere und schnellere Trails mag.
Ich glaube, ich hätte gerne aber einen 18" AL-Rahmen,
Wissen Sie, wie viel Platz für die Dropper vorhanden ist, bevor die Sattelstütze auf die Flaschenschraube trifft? ( 18" rahmen) 
Sorry für schlechte Grammatik..
ciaoo


----------



## Stephan_Me (23. Juni 2021)

luca19721 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin ein italienischer Biker, ich habe in letzter Zeit Enduro-Hardtails verwendet, aber ich möchte jetzt ein leichtes 29er bauen, da ich bergauf mehr und einfachere und schnellere Trails mag.
> Ich glaube, ich hätte gerne aber einen 18" AL-Rahmen,
> Wissen Sie, wie viel Platz für die Dropper vorhanden ist, bevor die Sattelstütze auf die Flaschenschraube trifft? ( 18" rahmen)
> Sorry für schlechte Grammatik..
> ciaoo


Hallo, ich habe einen 18´ Rahmen - allerdings Carbon aus 2018. Ich habe ebenfalls einen Dropper Post verbaut und kann entsprechend nachmessen. Was aber meinst du mit "Flaschenschraube"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PootieTang (23. Juni 2021)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Schau mal nach der Steckachse am Hinterrad - plus Schaltauge (= zweiteilig)  !! (...saubermachen...Montagepaste drauf) und testen..
> Das war bei mir so unter "LAST" !! - jetzt ist Ruhe


Montagepaste Tipp?


----------



## luca19721 (23. Juni 2021)

Stephan_Me schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe einen 18´ Rahmen - allerdings Carbon aus 2018. Ich habe ebenfalls einen Dropper Post verbaut und kann entsprechend nachmessen. Was aber meinst du mit "Flaschenschraube"?


Danke für Ihre Antwort
Ich rede von den 2 Schrauben am vertikalen Sitzrohr..
der obere stoppt die Sattelstütze, um tiefer zu gehen
(zumindest bei der Alu-Version)


----------



## Nessi (23. Juni 2021)

luca19721 schrieb:


> Danke für Ihre Antwort
> Ich rede von den 2 Schrauben am vertikalen Sitzrohr..
> der obere stoppt die Sattelstütze, um tiefer zu gehen
> (zumindest bei der Alu-Version)


bei mir hat die Dropper Post an der oberen Schraube angeschlagen. Funktionierte aber mit kürzerer Schraube im Flaschenhalter. Ich habe eine 160er BikeYoke verbaut


----------



## Nessi (23. Juni 2021)

ps. habe auch den 18‘‘ Alu Rahmen
das müssten knapp 200 mm sein


----------



## luca19721 (23. Juni 2021)

Nessi schrieb:


> bei mir hat die Dropper Post an der oberen Schraube angeschlagen. Funktionierte aber mit kürzerer Schraube im Flaschenhalter. Ich habe eine 160er BikeYoke verbaut



Ach schön neu! Du meinst also, wenn ich die erste Schraube wegnehme, kann die Sattelstütze tiefer gehen? Bei anderen Rahmen, die ich hatte, würde die Sattelstütze sowieso stoppen, auch wenn die Schraube raus war, da die Schweißung innen war


----------



## J_K (25. Juni 2021)

What is largest chainring that can be fitted on carbon frame, does 36 fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hutz1909 (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo, das Knarzen(in meinem Fall sehr lautes Knacken) habe ich bei meinem Jealous CF auch. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es bei mir das Spiel der Sattelstütze ist. Oben im Sitzrohr ist die Passung super, aber unten hat die Sattelstütze so viel Spiel, dass lose eingesteckt viel Kippspiel nach vorne unten hinten ist. Ist die Klemme angezogen, erzeugt dieses Kippspiel ein lautes Knacken, fast schon Knallen. Wegen der engen Passung oben kommt auch nicht viel Carbonpaste unten an.
Ist diese Spiel normal, oder ist mein Rahmen nicht in Ordnung? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrung?


----------



## Hutz1909 (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo, das Knarzen(in meinem Fall sehr lautes Knacken) habe ich bei meinem Jealous CF auch. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es bei mir das Spiel der Sattelstütze ist. Oben im Sitzrohr ist die Passung super, aber unten hat die Sattelstütze so viel Spiel, dass lose eingesteckt viel Kippspiel nach vorne unten hinten ist. Ist die Klemme angezogen, erzeugt dieses Kippspiel ein lautes Knacken, fast schon Knallen. Wegen der engen Passung oben kommt auch nicht viel Carbonpaste unten an.
Ist diese Spiel normal, oder ist mein Rahmen nicht in Ordnung? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrung?


----------



## LuttiX (1. Juli 2021)

Jekelu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei meinem Radon Jealous 9.0 knarzt es beim Treten. Die Sattelstütze hab ich gefettet - fällt also schonmal raus. Hab auch das Gefühl, dass es von weiter unten kommt (Pedale, Lager???) Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung was es sein könnte?


Hi, 

liegt an der Steckachse (ggf. Schaltauge) hinten. Kontaktstellen Steckachse zum Rahmen hin reinigen und etwas fetten, dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## PootieTang (1. Juli 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> liegt an der Steckachse (ggf. Schaltauge) hinten. Kontaktstellen Steckachse zum Rahmen hin reinigen und etwas fetten, dann ist Ruhe.


Tipp für Fett? Danke


----------



## Spessartrider (1. Juli 2021)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Tipp für Fett? Danke


Shimano Montagepaste ! Anti Size - hab ich immer drauf/drunter...


----------



## wh473v3r (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wozu diese beiden Zubehörteile gut sind?





Danke!


----------



## Spessartrider (2. Juli 2021)

Müll !


----------



## Nessi (3. Juli 2021)

Na ja, final Müll passt scho'. 
Aber, um die Frage final zu beantworten: das eckige, obere Teil im Foto dient bei Versand der Bikes dem Schutz der Gabel mit montierter Steckachse. Das Runde Teil ist zur Sicherung der Kette bei Versand, damit diese nicht auf die Kettenstrebe schlägt. Nach Auspacken siehe Kommentar von Spessartrider.
Alles vollkommen ökologisch unbedenklich


----------



## wh473v3r (3. Juli 2021)

Aha, wieder was gelernt - danke euch!
Die Teile lagen in der seperaten Zubehörbox, weshalb sich mir deren Zweck nicht erschlossen hat. Das Runde hätte dann wohl für den Versand ans Rad gehört und das Eckige war überflüssig, da das Vorderrad bereits montiert war.
Wie auch immer... Rätsel gelöst... danke.


----------



## RacingEnduro (4. Juli 2021)

edit: gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (7. Juli 2021)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Tipp für Fett? Danke



Nehme genau für solche Probleme Motorex Bike Grease 2000.


----------



## FFox80 (31. Juli 2021)

Hilfe!
Weiß jemand was genau für ein Innenlager im jealous 10 CF von 2019 (XTR 12 Fach mit Raceface Kurbel) verbaut ist? Ein 4130 ist's nicht ... Die Einpresstiefe ist zu groß.


----------



## cdoc (3. August 2021)

Hutz1909 schrieb:


> Hallo, das Knarzen(in meinem Fall sehr lautes Knacken) habe ich bei meinem Jealous CF auch. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es bei mir das Spiel der Sattelstütze ist. Oben im Sitzrohr ist die Passung super, aber unten hat die Sattelstütze so viel Spiel, dass lose eingesteckt viel Kippspiel nach vorne unten hinten ist. Ist die Klemme angezogen, erzeugt dieses Kippspiel ein lautes Knacken, fast schon Knallen. Wegen der engen Passung oben kommt auch nicht viel Carbonpaste unten an.
> Ist diese Spiel normal, oder ist mein Rahmen nicht in Ordnung? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrung?


Genau das Problem tritt bei meinem CF auch auf. Hast du eine Lösung gefunden? Stütze ist bei mir die Newmen Advanced. Bei dem Geräusch kann man schon Angst um den Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## Humankapital (4. August 2021)

DockiC schrieb:


> Genau das Problem tritt bei meinem CF auch auf. Hast du eine Lösung gefunden? Stütze ist bei mir die Newmen Advanced. Bei dem Geräusch kann man schon Angst um den Rahmen bekommen.


Scheint ja ein Jealous "Feature" zu sein. Mein AL 10.0 hatte es mit der serienmäßig verbauten Turbinestütze und Radonsattelklemme auch. Habe es mit einer Sixpack Skywalker Klemme und dem neongelben Shimano Fett auf ein erträgliches Maß reduzieren können ((Carbon-)Montagepaste hatte es irgendwie noch verschlimmert). Fett muss dann halt schon weiter unten im Rahmen aufgetragen werden, damit es bein Einstecken der Stütze nicht wieder abgeschoben wird.
Ganz weg war das Knacken trotzdem nicht.
Mit einer vor 2 Wochen verbauten Variostütze war es bis jetzt nicht mehr zu hören. Wahrscheinlich fehlt nun der hohle Resonanzkörper der Sattelstütze.


----------



## cdoc (4. August 2021)

Tatsächlich habe ich es heute mit einer anderen Sattelklemme in den Griff bekommen. Hatte vorher eine von BikeYoke, jetzt von Tune. Carbonpaste, passendes Drehmoment...kein Mucks mehr zu hören. 

Andere Baustellen sind aber noch offen: Interne Leitungen ruhigstellen (hierfür liegt schon ein Schaumstoffschlauch in der Werkstatt) und eine schicke Lösung für die Kettenstrebe finden. Der 3M-Klebestreifen ist doch ein wenig zu wenig.


----------



## stecko (4. August 2021)

DockiC schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich es heute mit einer anderen Sattelklemme in den Griff bekommen. Hatte vorher eine von BikeYoke, jetzt von Tune. Carbonpaste, passendes Drehmoment...kein Mucks mehr zu hören.


Bei meinem CF 10 funktioniert die Bikeyoke Sattelklemme perfekt. 

Um alle Geräusche endgültig zu eliminieren habe ich allerdings bis auf das Tretlager alles zerlegt gereinigt und richtig gefettet… Schaltauge, Steckachse und Steuersatz usw. waren quasi trocken!


----------



## Knotte (5. August 2021)

Krass, endlich andere Leidensgenossen gefunden!
Ich hab das Jealous 10.0 AL 2020 in 22". Saugeiles schnelles Teil, hab ne Niner Carbon-Starrgabel rein und damit 10,7 kg Leergewicht (also alles außer Satteltasche und Handyhalterung). Aktuell will ich es mit einem 0,5 kg leichteren Laufradsatz upgraden. Die 1,9 kg DT X1900 sind ja eher mau für so ein flinkes Teil. Ich überhole aber auch jetzt schon regelmäßig alle Gravelbiker. 
Aber zum Thema, das Knacken! Anfangs von Bike-Discount Schaumschläuche für die Innenzüge schicken lassen, brachte nix. Stattdessen die Schaltzüge ramponiert durch mehrmaliges (laienhaftes) Rein- und Rausziehen an der unteren Rahmenöffnung. Den Öffnungs-Nippel gleich mit ausgeleiert, diese scheiß Schrauben im Plastikgewinde überdreht man ratzfatz.
Dann Sattelklemmen gewechselt, mittlerweile die 14€ teure von Pro mit 2 Schrauben um 2 Angriffspunkte mit jeweils weniger Nm zu haben. Es ist immer erst mal ne Weile weg sobald man die Klemme mal löst und neu festmacht. Aber irgendwann kommt es schleichend wieder bis es unerträglich wird und bei jeder Unebenheit losknackt.
In der Radwerkstatt letztens begab man sich auf die Suche und meinte dann der Sattel war nicht fest genug an der Sattelstütze gezogen (nicht die erforderlichen 7 Nm). War das Knacken auch erst mal wieder weg, kam aber wieder.

Und jetzt hier der Thread. Ihr meint also die Sattelstütze hat zu viel Spiel im Rohr? Ich dachte ja anfangs auch die hat zu viel Spiel oben am Rohrende (da ist ja auch diese Einkerbung) und dachte man könnte ne Stütze mit 0,5 mm mehr Durchmesser finden oder so.
Wie lange hilfts bei euch denn mit neuer Sattelklemme und Carbonpaste für weniger Anzugsmoment? Bei mir kommt es nach ein paar 100 km einfach wieder, erst nur sporadisch, dann immer häufiger werdend.
Und erstaunlich, dass es sowohl beim CF als auch beim AL verbreitet ist, dachte ich hab einfach ein Montags-Sattelrohr erwischt und das Leichtbau-Alu ist einfach ein schlimmer Resonanzkörper.


----------



## stecko (5. August 2021)

Nicht falsch verstehen bei mir ist alles top und Rad schön leise!
Wollte nur sagen das es noch mehr Möglichkeiten für Geräusche gibt als nur die Sattelstütze


----------



## Knotte (5. August 2021)

stecko schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen bei mir ist alles top und Rad schön leise!
> Wollte nur sagen das es noch mehr Möglichkeiten für Geräusche gibt als nur die Sattelstütze


Es ist aber halt wirklich ein einzelnes, sporadisches, lautes Knacken, kein Knarzen oder ähnliches, wie man es von reinen Reibungs-/Schmierungsmangelproblemen kennt.
Tretlager wurde auch gleich als erstes mit neu gefettet, das hatte aber genug Schmiere. Das würde sich ja auch permanent melden, denke ich. Das Knacken kommt bei mir ja wirklich nur bei Schlaglöchern/Huckeln. Und manchmal konnte ich es reproduzieren indem ich das Rad am Sattel ruckartig hochhob.
Ich vermute daher wie in einem vorherigen Post hier mittlerweile auch die Klemmstelle Stattelstreben/Stütze. Womöglich hat die Race Face Turbine einfach eine fürchterliche Sattelhalterung. Hieße mal eine gebrauchte Sattelstütze irgendwo besorgen (um keine neue am Ende dann doch sinnlos einzusauen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFox80 (6. August 2021)

FFox80 schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> Weiß jemand was genau für ein Innenlager im jealous 10 CF von 2019 (XTR 12 Fach mit Raceface Kurbel) verbaut ist? Ein 4130 ist's nicht ... Die Einpresstiefe ist zu groß.


Hast jemand ne Idee? Oder nen Link zum Produkt? Radon liest doch hier mit.


----------



## zhenn (11. August 2021)

.


----------



## zhenn (12. September 2021)

kurze Frage zu den Schaltzügen: Die werden beim 2021er Modell gesplittet verlegt oder? Also Außenhülle vom Shifter bis zum Zuganschlag im Rahmen, dann Innen nur der Draht und ab der zweiten Öffnung dann wieder mit Außenhülle. Aber welche Endkappen sind beim Komplettrad in den Zuganschlag gesteckt? 

Ich hab nur diese hier und die scheinen nicht wirklich stabil festzusitzen https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-endkappen-schalthuelle-10-stueck-26215


----------



## Jekelu (15. September 2021)

Hallo!

Habe mein Jealous 9.0 aufgrund der Informationen aus dem Forum mit folgendem Auftrag zum Vertragshändler meines Vertrauens gebracht: "Hintere Steckachse und Schaltauge entfernen, reinigen und alles mit Montagepaste bearbeiten. Kontaktstellen Steckachse zum Rahmen hin renigen und mit Montagepaste bearbeiten!"

Ergebnis: KEIN NERVIGES KNARZEN MEHR!!! Das Bike schnurrt nun wie ein Kätzchen. 

Vielen Dank an die Mitglieder dieses Forums!


----------



## Humankapital (15. September 2021)

Hoffentlich hält es eine Weile.
Ich musste jetzt nach einem knappen Jahr das untere Steuerkopflager mit Schraubensicherung einsetzen (AL Rahmen). Lag recht locker im Rahmen und knackste mitlerweile bei jeder Unebenheit. Jetzt ist erstmal wieder Ruhe. Dafür fängt die Kombi Sattelstütze-Rahmen wieder an.
Alles im Allem ein gutes Rad aber akustisch ein sehr nerviger Rahmen, der zuviel "Zuwendung" braucht um so zu funktionieren wie er soll: lautlos.


----------



## LuttiX (23. September 2021)

Jekelu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe mein Jealous 9.0 aufgrund der Informationen aus dem Forum mit folgendem Auftrag zum Vertragshändler meines Vertrauens gebracht: "Hintere Steckachse und Schaltauge entfernen, reinigen und alles mit Montagepaste bearbeiten. Kontaktstellen Steckachse zum Rahmen hin renigen und mit Montagepaste bearbeiten!"
> 
> ...


 Das kann man doch schnell selber machen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekelu (23. September 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> 🤷‍♂️Das kann man doch schnell selber machen ;-)


Ich bin Buchhalter mit 2 linken Händen 🤷‍♂️


----------



## danie-dani (26. September 2021)

Radon Jealous 2021er Custom Aufbau


----------



## Stefan_x86 (1. Oktober 2021)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1345636Anhang anzeigen 1345633Anhang anzeigen 1345635Anhang anzeigen 1345637
> Radon Jealous 2021er Custom Aufbau


Dein Bike gefällt mir richtig gut, kannst du etwas zum Gewicht sagen? Und welche Gabel hast du verbaut? Danke!


----------



## danie-dani (1. Oktober 2021)

Stefan_x86 schrieb:


> Dein Bike gefällt mir richtig gut, kannst du etwas zum Gewicht sagen? Und welche Gabel hast du verbaut? Danke!


Servus, Gabel ist eine Orbea Spirit Fork. Gewicht liegt aktuell bei 6.89 Kg.


----------



## Knotte (1. Oktober 2021)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Servus, Gabel ist eine Orbea Spirit Fork. Gewicht liegt aktuell bei 6.89 Kg.


Wie hast du das geschafft? Habe mein 2020er Jealous AL 10 auch mit Niner Carbongabel und 1480 g LRS getunt, komme aber auf 10 kg. Größe XL halt. Aber der Rahmen Alu vs. Carbon macht doch nur 500 g Unterschied oder?


----------



## danie-dani (1. Oktober 2021)

Knotte schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft? Habe mein 2020er Jealous AL 10 auch mit Niner Carbongabel und 1480 g LRS getunt, komme aber auf 10 kg. Größe XL halt. Aber der Rahmen Alu vs. Carbon macht doch nur 500 g Unterschied oder?


In Größe M ist der Unterschied zwischen Alu und Carbon schonmal 650 Gramm. Laufradsatz 1268 Gramm, Kurbel 372 Gramm, 11fach Schaltung 927 Gramm (bestehend aus Kassette, Kette, Shifter und Schaltwerk), XTR Bremse, Carbon Sattel, "leichte" Reifen - die Summe macht es dann letztendlich aus.


----------



## christian82 (1. Januar 2022)

Hallo! bin dabei mir ein Radon Jealous Al zuzulegen da ich finde Prei/Leistung passt hier absolut. Nun ist nur meine Überlegung ob das 8.0 oder das 8.0 HD. Zahlt sich hier der Aufpreis für die anderen Komponenten aus. Vom Einsatzgebiet her würden sicher beide gehn. 

Danke schon im Voraus. 
LG
Chris aus Ö


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (3. Januar 2022)

Nessi schrieb:


> Na ja, final Müll passt scho'.
> Aber, um die Frage final zu beantworten: das eckige, obere Teil im Foto dient bei Versand der Bikes dem Schutz der Gabel mit montierter Steckachse. Das Runde Teil ist zur Sicherung der Kette bei Versand, damit diese nicht auf die Kettenstrebe schlägt. Nach Auspacken siehe Kommentar von Spessartrider.
> Alles vollkommen ökologisch unbedenklich


Nun ja - da heutzutage jede Killerplauze aufgrund der Marketing-Maschinerie meint, das einzig in Frage kommende Rahmenmaterial sei Carbon, kommt es auf das bisschen Plastik dann wohl auch nicht mehr an...


----------



## Seifiontour (16. Januar 2022)

Moin, 

Ich würde mir dieses Jahr gerne das neue Jealous AL 10 SL kaufen. Bin Aber absolut unsicher zwecks der Rahmengröße weil ich genau zwischen 18" und 20" liege. Bin 1,78 groß SL 83. Was spricht für 18" und was für 20"? Fahre aktuell nen Trek X-Caliber 8 in L und finde die Sitzposition dort echt super. Laut Geometrie Rechner kommt das 20" eher dran, aber mit anderem Vorbau etc sollte man das 18"er doch auch noch justieren können oder? 

Mfg Lukas


----------



## Kraxler (16. Januar 2022)

@Seifiontour:
Ich habe die gleichen Körperabmessungen und bin das Rad in 20" bei einem Freund schon gefahren und es passt für den XC Einsatz perfekt.
Ich würde sogar den Vorbau (80mm) für meinen Einsatz gegen einen 90mm Vorbau tauschen um so etwas gestreckter zu sitzen.
Der 18" Rahmen wäre mir deutlich zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grau86 (16. Januar 2022)

Also ich bin 176cm und SL 83cm. Und hab ein Jealous AL 8.0 HD in 18" das hat einen Dropper Post und einen 60mm Vorbau und mit 760mm einen breiteren Lenker.
Die Sattelstütze kann gar nicht ganz bis zur Manschette in den Rahmen geschoben werden weil diese Vorher an den Schrauben vom Flaschenhalter ansteht. Ich weiss ja jetzt nicht genau wie die Löcher beim 20" positioniert sind aber hätte glaube Angst das mit Dropper das für mich bei 20" nicht mehr reicht.


Kann wahrscheinlich beides gut Passen je nach vorliebe.
das Trek scheint im Vergleich Niedriger zu sein dafür aber Länger im vergleich zum Jealous


----------



## Grau86 (16. Januar 2022)

christian82 schrieb:


> Hallo! bin dabei mir ein Radon Jealous Al zuzulegen da ich finde Prei/Leistung passt hier absolut. Nun ist nur meine Überlegung ob das 8.0 oder das 8.0 HD. Zahlt sich hier der Aufpreis für die anderen Komponenten aus. Vom Einsatzgebiet her würden sicher beide gehn.
> 
> Danke schon im Voraus.
> LG
> Chris aus Ö


Bei Mittlerweile 400€ unterschied ist das schon schwierig
als ich letztes Jahr bestellt hab waren es nur 200€ Preisunterschied da war die Entscheidung echt einfacher.

Deore Schaltet sich wahrscheinlich nicht Schlechter und eine neue Kasette kostet die hälfte als ersatzteil
im Vergleich zur Sram.
Beim HD ist der Vorbau kürzer der Lenker etwas breiter und stabiler 35mm Rohrdurchmesser. Gabel ist mit 35mm Standroheren stabiler aber auch schwerer. Bin noch keine Judy Gold gefahren aber ich glaube nicht das der Unterschied sehr groß ist. Bin auch noch nicht Fahrtechnisch in bereiche gekommen in denen die Magura 4 Kolben Bremse wirklich von nöten war da ist mein Skill level wirklich nicht hoch genug.
Die Shimano MT410 verzögert sicher auch sehr gut.
Felgen sind die selben, Breifung Grobstolliger mit den Nobby Nics statt Ray/Ralph.
Der größte unterschied für mich wäre Wahrscheinlich der Dropper den würde ich schon vermissen.


----------



## christian82 (27. Januar 2022)

Hallo Grau86, danke für deine objektive Einschätzung. Ich denke es wird eine spontane Entscheidung, wenn die Räder bestellbar sind.

Lg
Chris


----------



## trp (16. Februar 2022)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich baue aktuell ein Radon Jealous zusammen und bin heute beim Einbauen des Steuersatzes Acros IS41/IS52 (bei BD gekauft und angeblich passend) verzweifelt: zwischen Abdeckkappe und Rahmen ist ein Spalt von ca. 2 mm, weil der Zentrierring ( bzw. die Dichtung) zu weit heraussteht.

Folglich dreht sich bei Lenkbewegungen auch die Abdeckung mit.

Wie lässt sich dieses Problem lösen? Ist das bekannt?  

Verbaut ist eine 34er Fox Rhythm.


----------



## Puenkelchen (17. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier zumindest halbwegs richtig.

Aktuell befindet sich mein "Jealous" (Hybrid) im Umbau und ich wollte die verbaute Sattelklemme (35mm) durch eine leichtgängigere ersetzen. Gekauft habe ich eine "Reverse Long Live (34.9mm)" und stelle gerade fest, dass diese eine deutlich geringere Bauhöhe aufweist.
Ist das ein Problem oder kann ich sie trotzdem verbauen? Am Sattelrohr befindet sich auch ein kleiner Absatz und die alte Sattelklemme reichte nach unten fast bis an diesen Ansatz heran. 
Sofern ich die "Reverse"-Klemme nutzen kann, sollte diese oben bündig am Sattelrohr abschließen oder nach unten bis zum Absatz durchgeschoben werden? Bei letzterer Variante würde sich oben natürlich ein scharfkantiger Absatz vom Sattelrohr ergeben.

Das Bike dient mir in erster Linie als "Arbeitstier" und da ich an seit Jahren an meinen "Spaßbikes" mit Variostützen unterwegs bin, stehe ich gerade total auf dem Schlauch! Bin kurz davor die neue Klemme zu retounieren.


----------



## Grau86 (17. Februar 2022)

trp schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich baue aktuell ein Radon Jealous zusammen und bin heute beim Einbauen des Steuersatzes Acros IS41/IS52 (bei BD gekauft und angeblich passend) verzweifelt: zwischen Abdeckkappe und Rahmen ist ein Spalt von ca. 2 mm, weil der Zentrierring ( bzw. die Dichtung) zu weit heraussteht.
> 
> ...


Sieht bei mir so aus Abdeckkappe dreht sich auch mit, ist ja vorgespannt. Sonst würden ja Spacer und Kappe aneinander Reiben oder?
habe auch die Gabel noch nicht draussen gehabt weiss also nicht wie das innen genau aussieht.


----------



## trp (18. Februar 2022)

Grau86 schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir so aus Abdeckkappe dreht sich auch mit, ist ja vorgespannt. Sonst würden ja Spacer und Kappe aneinander Reiben oder?
> habe auch die Gabel noch nicht draussen gehabt weiss also nicht wie das innen genau aussieht.


Danke für die Info, ich gehe davon aus, dass es dann so passt!


----------



## CedGauche (19. Februar 2022)

Hast du denn einen durchgehenden Klemmring oder einen, der einen Spalt hat? Habe nämlich meinen Steuersatz vom Jealous schon mehrmals auseinandergebaut und keine Lücke zwischen Kappe und Rahmen, hatte aber oft das Problem, dass der Klemmring von der Gabel leicht noch oben gedrückt wurde und so nicht mehr richtig passte und dann ein Spalt wie auf deinem Bild erschien. Ein Klemmring mit Spalt vereinfacht es hier natürlich, da er flexibler ist und sich bei eingebauter Gabel auch nachträglich noch korrigieren lässt. Bei mir war ein Kunststoff Klemmring beim Jealous damals eingebaut, bei meinem nachgekauften Acros Steuersatz aber ein durchgehender aus Metall, habe dann den alten weiter verwendet.

Ich würde dabei das Rad auf den Boden stellen, damit die Gabel nicht immer wieder nach unten rutscht beim Zusammenbau des oberen Steuersatzes.


----------



## Puenkelchen (24. Februar 2022)

Servus,

ich würde gerne die hintere Steckachse meines Jealous Hybrid gegen eine entsprechendes Exemplar von Thule ersetzten um unseren Kinderanhänger anzuhängen. Verbaut scheint eine Achse von E13 zu sein.
Nun gibt es bei den Thule Achsen ja verschiedene Varianten und Längen und ich bin wirklich etwas überfordert.

Vermutlich werde ich das Exemplar mit einer Länge von über 172mm benötigen und die nicht konische Shimano Variante? 
Es wäre wunderbar, wenn sich hier jemand auskennen würde.

Bei meinen DT-Swiss Steckachsen hatte ich auch immer so einen wunderbaren Hebel und benötigte kein Werkzeug. Kann man sowas nachrüsten?
Wie man vielleicht raushört, bin ich mehr der "Fahrer" und weniger der "Schrauber".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (12. März 2022)

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Jealous AL Rahmen aus 2018 mit SID Gabel und Magura MT Trail Bremsen gekauft. Brauche ich für eine 180 er Scheibe einen Adapter?


----------



## Eric-92 (9. April 2022)

Servus schöne Grüße aus dem bayerischen Wald,

Ich möchte mir im Mai wenn das Radon Jealous 9.0 SL wieder verfügbar ist mir eins bestellen. Jetzt geht's um das leidige Thema Rahmengröße (ich hab mich mit der Suchfunktion schon durch die Unterforen durchgewühlt). Zu mir 177cm groß und 84cm Schrittlänge, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen ? Laut radon wäre es ein 18". 

Danke im voraus 

MfG Eric


----------



## Kraxler (10. April 2022)

Hallo Eric,
ds kommt darauf an wie du auf dem Rad sitzen möchtest.
Eher gestreckt, dann würde ich den Rahmen in 20" nehmen.
Wenn Du lieber etwas aufrechter sitzt, dann den 18" Rahmen und die Länge dann über den Vorbau einstellen.

Ich habe bei einer Größe von 179cm einen 20" Rahmen in Verwendung, das passt für die Langstrecke optimal.


----------



## Eric-92 (10. April 2022)

Servus
Danke für die Antwort, ich hab beim Händler um die Ecke ein cube reaction pro probegefahren. Passt von der Größe her ganz gut, der 20 zoll Radon ist nur um 4-5 mm größer. Dann werd ich den 20 zoll nehmen.
MfG


----------



## Eric-92 (18. April 2022)

Servus 
Ist der eloxiertre Rahmen beim AL 9.0 im Vergleich zum AL8.0 HD von der Oberfläche  wiederstandsfähiger? 

MfG Eric


----------



## Matsraptor (20. April 2022)

Manche haben doch hier Probleme mit knarzen oder knacken, bei mir war die Kassette nicht richtig angezogen. Vielleicht hilft es jemanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenzinger (21. April 2022)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Manche haben doch hier Probleme mit knarzen oder knacken, bei mir war die Kassette nicht richtig angezogen. Vielleicht hilft es jemanden.


Danke für den Tipp, bei mir kommt das Knarzen leider vom Tretlager. Auch ein Wechsel hat nur wenig geholfen.


----------



## LuttiX (26. April 2022)

Kenzinger schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, bei mir kommt das Knarzen leider vom Tretlager. Auch ein Wechsel hat nur wenig geholfen.



Ich bin kürzlich auch fast irre geworden mit einem feinen Knacken, Knarzen am Jealous CF. Steuersatz mehrfach auseinander gehabt, geschmiert, usw. Steckachsen, Schaltauge, Sattelstütze... usw. Zuletzt habe ich dann noch das Tretlager ersetzt. Fehlanzeige :-( Was wars: der SQ Lab 611 Sattel. Her je... :-(


----------



## Kraxler (28. April 2022)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das mit dem Kauf eines Jealous CF 10.0 dieses Jahr noch etwas wird 

Habe gerade gesehen, dass aktuell der Liefertermin bei KW 36 steht, das Jahresende kommt in großen Schritten näher. 
Bei den Fachhändlern Vorort ist auch kein Race Hardtail in den gängigen Größen (19 - 20") zu bekommen.


----------



## grvler (29. April 2022)

Hab heute spontan ein Jealous AL 10.0 in 20" bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ob das auch wirklich lieferbar ist, so wie angegeben. Liefersituation ist einfach sau schwierig im Moment ...

Weiss jemand ob da ne Dämpferpumpe zum Lieferumfang gehört?


----------



## PootieTang (29. April 2022)

grvler schrieb:


> Hab heute spontan ein Jealous AL 10.0 in 20" bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ob das auch wirklich lieferbar ist, so wie angegeben. Liefersituation ist einfach sau schwierig im Moment ...
> 
> Weiss jemand ob da ne Dämpferpumpe zum Lieferumfang gehört?


Bei mir war keine dabei


----------



## Losloslos (2. Mai 2022)

Hi, 

Das Jealous 9MS wiegt in S angeblich 10,9kg,  wie viel mehr wiegt es in XL? 

Oder gibt es eine Faustregel je Größe +300g?


----------



## CedGauche (4. Mai 2022)

Kommt hin, mein M wiegt knapp 350g mehr als das gleiche in S


----------



## rAz1eL (11. Juni 2022)

Hello mates can you give me advice what to do  ? To buy now Radon Jealous AL 9.0 MS or to wait for Jealous AL 9.0 ? Is there a big difference between SID and Reba ? They told me that version with SID will be available in october  ...


----------



## Eric-92 (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich seit gestern an meinem neuen Radon Jealous AL 9.0 ein knackendes Geräusch von der Mitte des Fahrrads. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


Mfg Eric


----------



## htrulez (21. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich raten sollte: Sattelstützte. Bei mir war das so laut, dass es es einem Angst und Bange werden konnte. Oft wenn man mal aufgestanden ist und dann einen Huppel überfahren hat, weniger bei konstanter Belastung im Sitzen. Der jealous rahmen scheint da ein perfekter Resonnazkörper zu sein und wenn sich da eine leichte Verspannung löst -> BAMM
Für den ersten test mal lockern und neu (fest) anziehen. Dann wars bei mir für einige Zeit wieder ruhig. Auch mal mit Fett oder montagepaste experimentieren. Ich musste mir auch noch einen neune Schelle besorgen, weil ich bei meinem Gewicht die original nicht fest genug anziehen konnte.

Alternativ die hinter Steckachse bzw. das Schaltauge. Das tritt dann aber unter Last beim Treten auf. Auch hier hilft kurzfristig Lockern und Anziehen. Auf dauer hab ichs dann aber auch nur wegbekommen indem ich auch mal das schaltauge demonitiert haben und überall ein bischen Fett oder Kupferpaste draufgeschmiert habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekelu (21. Juni 2022)

Eric-92 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich seit gestern an meinem neuen Radon Jealous AL 9.0 ein knackendes Geräusch von der Mitte des Fahrrads. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Siehe mein Beitrag hier vom 15.09.2021. Ist nervig, aber typisch und einfach zu beheben. Danach hast du ein Top Bike. Glückwunsch zum Kauf.


----------



## Jekelu (21. Juni 2022)

Gerade gesehen, der Kollege vor mir hat schon alles korrekt beschrieben ;-)


----------



## Eric-92 (21. Juni 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## mino7 (12. Juli 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das Gewicht des aktuellen AL 10.0 in Grösse L ist? (oder alternativ die Grössen M und XL)


----------



## mino7 (12. Juli 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das Gewicht des aktuellen AL 10.0 in Grösse L ist? (oder alternativ die Grössen M und XL)


----------



## grvler (12. Juli 2022)

Mein AL 10.0 in 20" wiegt 11,80 kg - ganz aktuell gemessen - mit einfachen Plattformpedalen von BC (angeblich 370 g). Noch mit Schlauch und alles so wie es aus dem Karton kam.


----------



## mino7 (12. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle und umfassende Antwort!


----------



## Eric-92 (13. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

Hab jetzt bezüglich der Knackgeräusche Kurbelgarnitur und Sattelstütze gereinigt und neu gefettet. Hab aber immer noch Knackgeräusche, aber nur Bein Treten unter Last (mehr Kraft und weniger Frequenz) werde jetzt mal noch die hinteren Steckachse und Schaltauge fetten.

Schöne Grüße aus dem bayerischen Wald


----------



## Kenzinger (13. Juli 2022)

Eric-92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hab jetzt bezüglich der Knackgeräusche Kurbelgarnitur und Sattelstütze gereinigt und neu gefettet. Hab aber immer noch Knackgeräusche, aber nur Bein Treten unter Last (mehr Kraft und weniger Frequenz) werde jetzt mal noch die hinteren Steckachse und Schaltauge fetten.
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus dem bayerischen Wald


Bei meinem Jealous AL 10 war es das Tretlager. Nachdem ich da nachgepresst hatte, war das Knacken weg.
Allerdings hatte ich das Lager davor auch selbst gewechselt und wohl zu wenig gepresst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAz1eL (15. Juli 2022)

Has anyone made their tires tubeless ? Do you know if the dt swiss x1900 are with tubeless tape on them or not?


----------



## Eric-92 (16. Juli 2022)

Servus 
Hab mich jetzt mit dem hinterbau meines Jealous AL 9.0 beschäftigt und Achse, Schaltauge gereinigt und mit Montagepaste zusammengebaut. Ich muss sagen, jetzt ist es ein hammergeiles Fahrrad.


----------



## RadlMayr (3. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schwanke gerade zwischen dem Radon Jealous AL 8.0 HD und dem AL 9.0 MS.
Kann mich irgendwie nicht so richtig entscheiden.
Vorteil wäre für mich beim 8.0 definitiv die Vario-Sattelstütze, welche ich aber zur Not auch nachrüsten könnte. 
Mir gefällt auch das Jealous AL 9.0 in rot, aber die ungewisse Lieferzeit schreckt ab.
Was meint ihr? Lohnt der Aufpreis von 150€ zum AL 9.0 MS bzw. Das Warten auf das Jealius AL 9.0 anstatt des AL 9.0 MS?


----------



## bobbycar (9. August 2022)

RadlMayr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich schwanke gerade zwischen dem Radon Jealous AL 8.0 HD und dem AL 9.0 MS.
> Kann mich irgendwie nicht so richtig entscheiden.
> Vorteil wäre für mich beim 8.0 definitiv die Vario-Sattelstütze, welche ich aber zur Not auch nachrüsten könnte.
> ...


Grundsätzlich finde ich die Ausstattung des AL 9.0 in rot sehr wertig. Wenn Du es nicht super eilig hast, wäre das ein klasse Rad. Das MS unterscheidet sich ja, soweit ich das sehe, nur im LRS und der Gabel - gerade bei letzterer ist es wohl Geschmackssache, welche einem besser taugt. Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze ist bei beiden schnell nachgerüstet. Das 8.0 hat zwar eine solche, die Komponenten sind aber etwas günstiger. 

Lieferzeiten sind seit Coronabeginn meist sehr! schwammig. Wenn Du es eilig hast, solltest Du das MS nehmen. Farblich kann man es durch bunte Griffe etc immer noch aufrüsten.


----------



## LuttiX (9. August 2022)

Hat jemand Infos, ob Radon wieder ein Frameset vom Jealous CF / AL anbietet?


----------



## SunshineX (16. August 2022)

Hätte auch eine Frage bezüglich Jealous 8 und 8 HD. Die Unterschiede sind ja den meisten bekannt. Mir nur auf dem Papier, da ich bisher keines davon Probefahren konnte bzw. die Komponenten nie live ausprobieren konnte. Lieber hätte ich Shimano, aber die Sram Komponenten am HD sind natürlich hochwertiger. Was heißt das nun in der Praxis? Gibt es beim Fahren merklich Unterschiede oder sind diese nur minimal? Halten z.B. Die GX Eagle Komponenten länger bzw. sind stabiler? Mir ist es nicht so wichtig ob eine Schaltung knackiger ist oder nicht. Merk ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht. Lohnt sich Eurer Meinung nach der Aufpreis (400,-) vom Jealous 8 auf Jealous 8 HD? Irgendwie kann ich mich grade so gar nicht entscheiden… Über Hilfe von Euch würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grau86 (16. August 2022)

Ich hab ein 2021er 8.0HD damals war aber der aufpreis geringer.
Die Sram komponenten sind hauptsächlich teurer wenn du ersatzt brauchst würd ich sagen.
Lenker hat nen 35mm durchmesser ist Breiter und mit kürzerem Vorbau.
die 35er Rockshox ist hauptsächlich schwerer und etwas stabiler.
die 4 Kolben vorne ich fahr sie nicht aus.
Nobby Nics haben mehr Grip sind aber auch schwerer.
Die größte Aufwertung ist der Dropper.
Anderer Sattel und Griffe aber ich glaube das ist zu vernachlässigen

Wenn du was schnelles Leichtes willst würd ich fast beim 8.0 bleiben und einen Dropper nachrüsten.
Das 8.0 HD ist halt mehr so eine DownCountry spec. würde ich sagen

Wenn du was stabileres für mehr Trail fahren willst würd ich mir fast mal das Cragger 7.0 ansehen das ist von der Geometrie nochmal abfahrtsorientierter und 200€ günstiger bei fast gleichwertiger ausstattung


----------



## SunshineX (17. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest schon mal, dass ich eher auf das Jealous 8 warten werde. HD lohnt sich der Aufpreis denke nicht. Danke auch für den Hinweis auf das Cragger 7.0… Das klingt auch absolut super, insbesondere mit der XT Schaltung. Aber was ist mit der „Marzocchi Bomber Z2 Federgabel“? Ist das eine gute Gabel (verglichen mit den anderen)? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch nie von dieser gehört. Ist denn ein Dropper unbedingt notwendig bzw. wirklich so ein toller Vorteil? Auch hier habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung damit. Klingt aber gut😊

Zu guter Letzt würde mich auch noch interessieren ob das Rad für meine Bedürfnisse nicht zu schwer ist (Insgesamt 13.5 KG)? Immerhin wiegt der Rahmen 200 Gramm mehr als der Jealous Rahmen (insgesamt 12 KG). Aber die Ausstattung und das Rad (Cragger 7.0) ist wirklich fein. Das wäre mir auf jeden Fall die 200 Lappen mehr wert. Ist das Cragger auch für längere Touren geeignet und kann auch entsprechend „zügig“ gefahren werden? Ich denke ich fahre Straße, sehr viele Waldwege, schwieriges Gelände, „vielleicht“ auch mal Bike Park und eventuell komme ich auch auf den Geschmack mal kleinere Jumps zu machen - so wie früher mit meinem BMX Rad. Wichtig ist mir aber trotzdem auch auf Schotter und Asphalt zügig voran zu kommen. Was wäre also eher die eierlegende Wollmilchsau? Cragger 7 oder Jealous 8. Eins von beiden denke ich wird’s werden


----------



## rAz1eL (17. August 2022)

I buy the Jealous 9 MS in XL - 11.5kg with pedals. Bike is very good and don't think that there is a big difference with Red variant to wait 3 months... Already have 500+km on it.


----------



## Grau86 (17. August 2022)

SunshineX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest schon mal, dass ich eher auf das Jealous 8 warten werde. HD lohnt sich der Aufpreis denke nicht. Danke auch für den Hinweis auf das Cragger 7.0… Das klingt auch absolut super, insbesondere mit der XT Schaltung. Aber was ist mit der „Marzocchi Bomber Z2 Federgabel“? Ist das eine gute Gabel (verglichen mit den anderen)? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch nie von dieser gehört. Ist denn ein Dropper unbedingt notwendig bzw. wirklich so ein toller Vorteil? Auch hier habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung damit. Klingt aber gut😊
> 
> Zu guter Letzt würde mich auch noch interessieren ob das Rad für meine Bedürfnisse nicht zu schwer ist (Insgesamt 13.5 KG)? Immerhin wiegt der Rahmen 200 Gramm mehr als der Jealous Rahmen (insgesamt 12 KG). Aber die Ausstattung und das Rad (Cragger 7.0) ist wirklich fein. Das wäre mir auf jeden Fall die 200 Lappen mehr wert. Ist das Cragger auch für längere Touren geeignet und kann auch entsprechend „zügig“ gefahren werden? Ich denke ich fahre Straße, sehr viele Waldwege, schwieriges Gelände, „vielleicht“ auch mal Bike Park und eventuell komme ich auch auf den Geschmack mal kleinere Jumps zu machen - so wie früher mit meinem BMX Rad. Wichtig ist mir aber trotzdem auch auf Schotter und Asphalt zügig voran zu kommen. Was wäre also eher die eierlegende Wollmilchsau? Cragger 7 oder Jealous 8. Eins von beiden denke ich wird’s werden


Das meiste dürften die Reifen und die Felgen ausmachen beim Cragger.

das 8.0 HD hat bei mir in M auch über 13Kg gewogen, mit anderen Reifen im Sommer bin ich bei ca. 12.8KG.

längere Touren, Straße und Waldwege, mit mal bisschen Trails klingt schon eher nach Jealous das verleitet zum Heizen vor allem sobald du den Asphalt verlässt.
Das Cragger ist schon mehr richtiges Trailbike mit dem Flachen Lenkwinkel.

hatte damals auch Termin im Februar schlussendlich hab ichs bekommen im Juni.

wenn das 8.0HD in deiner größe sofort lieferbar ist und dir die 400€ nicht weh tun ist das immer noch ein Guter Preis im vergleich zur Konkurenz. Komponenten sind etwas Stabiler Und du hast in spätestens 2Wochen dein Fahrrad und kannst fahren.
Pedale und Gabelpumpe nicht vergessen

wenn du zu lange überlegst gibts evtl nix mehr dieses Jahr wenns blöd läuft


----------



## SunshineX (17. August 2022)

Grau86 schrieb:


> Das meiste dürften die Reifen und die Felgen ausmachen beim Cragger.
> 
> das 8.0 HD hat bei mir in M auch über 13Kg gewogen, mit anderen Reifen im Sommer bin ich bei ca. 12.8KG.
> 
> ...


Ja da hast du vollkommen recht. 

Was würdest Du sagen welche Rahmengrösse ich benötige? Hab gehört dass die Radon Rahmen allgemein kleiner ausfallen - stimmt das? Bin 188 bei Schrittgrösse von etwa 89. Rechner spuckt mir bei Radon einen 20 er Rahmen aus. Kann das stimmen? Oder doch den größeren Rahmen für längere Touren?

Irgendwie stört mich beim 8 HD die SRAM Ausstattung. Lese überall, dass Shimano zuverlässiger sein soll. Auch ist das Händlernetz besser und Ersatzteile leichter zu bekommen. Irgendwer Erfahrung damit?

Wie sieht’s mit der Rahmengeometrie aus? Wie wichtig ist die? Soll ja bei Radon veraltet sein und es wird immer das Ghost Nirvana empfohlen. Hier finde ich aber das P/L unterirdisch. 

Man Rad kaufen ist ja komplizierter als beim Auto;-)


----------



## Grau86 (17. August 2022)

Die Räder werden halt gerade im Oberrohr Länger und der Lenkwinkel also die Gabel Flacher.
das fährt dann gutmütiger Bergab. weil das Rad weiter vorne ist.


----------



## trp (22. August 2022)

SunshineX schrieb:


> Ja da hast du vollkommen recht.
> 
> Was würdest Du sagen welche Rahmengrösse ich benötige? Hab gehört dass die Radon Rahmen allgemein kleiner ausfallen - stimmt das? Bin 188 bei Schrittgrösse von etwa 89. Rechner spuckt mir bei Radon einen 20 er Rahmen aus. Kann das stimmen? Oder doch den größeren Rahmen für längere Touren?
> 
> ...



Zur Rahmengröße: ich bin 1,80 m groß und habe einen 20" Rahmen 10/21 im Abverkauf geschossen.

Nach meinem Geschmack ist er auf keinen Fall zu klein (70 mm Vorbau, 780 mm Lenker).

Leichte Trails lassen sich gut und sicher fahren.

Bisher habe ich aus der Rahmengeometrie keine Wissenschaft gemacht  - und dem Rahmen eine 120 mm Fox 34er Gabel verpasst.


----------



## Kenzinger (22. August 2022)

Ich fahre ein Jealous AL 10.0 und bin bei einer Größe von 1,78 Meter mit 18 Zoll perfekt zufrieden.


----------



## MrBenM (30. August 2022)

Hallo in die Runde!
Ich würde mir gerne das Jealous 8.0 kaufen (soll nächste Woche wieder verfügbar sein. Bin noch am Schwanken zwischen dem Jealous oder einem Grand Canyon).
Bin 179-180 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83-84 cm.

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Radon gibt mir 18 Zoll vor, wobei ich an der oberen Grenze liege und eher zu L, also 20 Zoll tendiere. Will nicht gerade wie eine Kerze auf dem Bike sitzen aber auch nicht liegend wie bei einem Rennrad.

Zum Vergleich bin ich letzte Woche ein Cube Attention SL gefahren. In M (18 Zoll) bin ich mit dem Lenker an die Knie gestoßen beim Einlenken. Größe L (20 Zoll) war perfekt. Aber natürlich hat das Cube eine andere Geo und weniger Vorbau.

Macht ein 20 Zoller mehr Sinn und bei Bedarf den Vorbau kürzen?

Hab schon einige Meinungen gelesen und freue mich, eure Empfehlungen zu lesen. Danke!


----------



## SunshineX (31. August 2022)

MrBenM schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> Ich würde mir gerne das Jealous 8.0 kaufen (soll nächste Woche wieder verfügbar sein. Bin noch am Schwanken zwischen dem Jealous oder einem Grand Canyon).
> Bin 179-180 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83-84 cm.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. Ben,

ich stehe momentan vor der gleichen Frage jedoch L oder XL, da ich grösser bin. Ich entscheide mich für die kleinere Variante. Ich fühle mich einfach auf kompakteren Rädern wohler und fahre auch gerne sportlicher. Insbesondere wenn Du im Gelände unterwegs bist, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Vorteil. Solltest Du vor haben nur Touren zu fahren, würde ich Dir die größere Variante empfehlen. Ich hab mal einen witzigen Satz eines Foristen hier gelesen. „Ich sitze lieber im Rad, als auf dem Rad“. So sehe ich das auch. Letztendlich musst aber Du selbst entscheiden, womit Du Dich eher wohl fühist. Ich hatte auch zwischen dem Grand Canyon und dem Radon Jealous 8 überlegt. Mittlerweile habe ich auch noch das Jealous 8 HD miteinbezogen (obwohl ich kein Fan von SRAM) bin. Weiß nicht ob es die 400,- Euro Aufpreis wert sind? Wie bist Du aufs 8 er gekommen bzw. warum hast Du Dich dafür entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBenM (31. August 2022)

SunshineX schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich auch noch das Jealous 8 HD miteinbezogen (obwohl ich kein Fan von SRAM) bin. Weiß nicht ob es die 400,- Euro Aufpreis wert sind? Wie bist Du aufs 8 er gekommen bzw. warum hast Du Dich dafür entschieden?



Hi SunshineX,

deinen "Fall" beobachte ich auch schon einige Tage, da ich zwar andere Körpermaße habe, jedoch das Anliegen ans neue Bike. Ich bin die letzten Jahre eher lange Touren auf Asphalt, Feld- und Waldwege gefahren mit einem E-Cross (auch vom Mehrtagestouren) von Stevens. Da ich im Schwarzwald wohne, mehr Sport machen möchte und es da immer bergauf-bergab geht, will ich die Leichtigkeit nicht missen aber mehr durchs Gelände fahren. Ich kann mir auch mal einen Flowtrail vorstellen, die es hier in der Nähe gibt. Sprünge etc. eher nicht. Und für mich ist es nach vielen Jahren wieder ein Einstieg ins Mountainbiken. Wenns Spaß macht, werde ich in 2-3 Jahren aufrüsten, deshalb erst mal ein Preis-Leistungs-Einstieg. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Jealous 8.0, nicht HD, weil mir die 400 Euro für die Dropper Post zu viel sind, da rüste ich lieber bei Bedarf nach. Ansonten kommt eher das Grand Canyon in Frage. Generell wollte ich schon immer ein Canyon fahren. Aber das Thema Geometrie ist natürlich neu für mich und da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Wenn ich so vergleiche, würde ich das Grand Canyon in M nehmen, das Jelous 8.0 in Größe L (20 Zoll), bin mir aber unsicher.
Ich konnte leider nur das oben genannte Cube Attention SL fahren und das ging nur in L und hat perfekt gepasst. Ich konnte dort auch ein Cube testen (Modell weiß ich nicht mehr) mit Sram Komponenten und mir hat es nicht zugesagt. 
An meinem E-Cross von Stevens, was übrigens auch groß ist (Größe 58cm), sind XT Komponenten verbaut und die möchte ich schon auch beim MTB haben.


----------



## SunshineX (31. August 2022)

MrBenM schrieb:


> Hi SunshineX,
> 
> deinen "Fall" beobachte ich auch schon einige Tage, da ich zwar andere Körpermaße habe, jedoch das Anliegen ans neue Bike. Ich bin die letzten Jahre eher lange Touren auf Asphalt, Feld- und Waldwege gefahren mit einem E-Cross (auch vom Mehrtagestouren) von Stevens. Da ich im Schwarzwald wohne, mehr Sport machen möchte und es da immer bergauf-bergab geht, will ich die Leichtigkeit nicht missen aber mehr durchs Gelände fahren. Ich kann mir auch mal einen Flowtrail vorstellen, die es hier in der Nähe gibt. Sprünge etc. eher nicht. Und für mich ist es nach vielen Jahren wieder ein Einstieg ins Mountainbiken. Wenns Spaß macht, werde ich in 2-3 Jahren aufrüsten, deshalb erst mal ein Preis-Leistungs-Einstieg. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Jealous 8.0, nicht HD, weil mir die 400 Euro für die Dropper Post zu viel sind, da rüste ich lieber bei Bedarf nach. Ansonten kommt eher das Grand Canyon in Frage. Generell wollte ich schon immer ein Canyon fahren. Aber das Thema Geometrie ist natürlich neu für mich und da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Wenn ich so vergleiche, würde ich das Grand Canyon in M nehmen, das Jelous 8.0 in Größe L (20 Zoll), bin mir aber unsicher.
> Ich konnte leider nur das oben genannte Cube Attention SL fahren und das ging nur in L und hat perfekt gepasst. Ich konnte dort auch ein Cube testen (Modell weiß ich nicht mehr) mit Sram Komponenten und mir hat es nicht zugesagt.
> An meinem E-Cross von Stevens, was übrigens auch groß ist (Größe 58cm), sind XT Komponenten verbaut und die möchte ich schon auch beim MTB haben.


Wenn Du XT möchtest, dann nehme ich an, dass Du das 8 er sicherlich aufrüsten wirst, denn das hat ja „nur“ Deore Komponenten. Gibt es da eigentlich große Unterschiede zwischen Deore und XT? Der Händler sagt immer nur „beides ähnlich“, „beides gut“, aber XT hält eventuell länger, also bessere Qualität… aha… was für eine Aussage.

Du bist also auch kein großer Fan von SRAM? Darf ich fragen warum es Shinano XT Komponenten am MTB sein müssen? Denke ich werde auch zum 8 er greifen. Aufrüsten kann man dann immer. Einzig Cube C:62 überlege ich noch. Wären aber auch 400,- Steine mehr. Dafür Carbon und 21 er Rahmen was vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss zu 20 und 22 ist.


----------



## Kenzinger (31. August 2022)

Die heutigen Shimano Deore Komponenten können qualitativ locker mit alten XT Generationen mithalten.
Ich fahre bei 178 cm Größe ein Jealous AL 10.0 in 18 Zoll und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe einen Spacer unterm Vorbau entfernt und sitze überhaupt nicht aufrecht.
Ich habe einen 15 cm Dropper nachgerüstet und möchte diesen nicht missen.
Das oben verlinkte Canyon ist mit fast 14 kg schon recht schwer und scheint mir mit dem Jealous AL kaum vergleichbar zu sein. Das hat ja nur SRAM SX Komponenten. Die werden in Test meist schlecht bewertet, da sie gegenüber der schon günstigen NX noch einmal abgespeckt sind. Und es hat eine Federgabel mit 12 cm Federweg, die auf einen traillastigeren Ansatz hindeutet und auch schwerer sein sollte.


----------



## MrBenM (31. August 2022)

SunshineX schrieb:


> Wenn Du XT möchtest, dann nehme ich an, dass Du das 8 er sicherlich aufrüsten wirst, denn das hat ja „nur“ Deore Komponenten. Gibt es da eigentlich große Unterschiede zwischen Deore und XT?


Wie Kenzinger schon schrieb, ist da kaum ein Unterschied zu spüren. Ich selbst konnte letzten Sommer schon zwei MTB von Freunden ein paar Stunden testen und habe keinen Unterschied in der Performance gemerkt. Bin aber kein Profi  Es soll einen minimalen Gewichtsunterschied geben.



SunshineX schrieb:


> Du bist also auch kein großer Fan von SRAM? Darf ich fragen warum es Shinano XT Komponenten am MTB sein müssen?


Fan oder kein Fan würde ich nicht so sagen. Ich konnte das nur an einem Cube testen und das auch nur 10 Minuten auf einer kleinen Runde. Ich fand die Sram sehr sehr knackig, war aber auch nicht das Topmodell von Sram verbaut. Glaube SX aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher. 
Hatte jahrelang immer Shimano und die Deore und/oder XT Komponenten finde ich gut und die halten, bei mir jedenfalls, sehr lange. 
Da wollte ich jetzt keine Experimente machen.

Zum Thema Carbon, hatte ich noch nie und will erst mal mit Alu einsteigen. Vor allem ist Carbon teurer, dafür leichter. Schau dir mal das Cube an. Die Kompomenten sind dann teilweise schlechter weil du halt mit 1500 € wirklich erst bei Carbon einsteigst. Ich werde dann die nächste 2-3 Jahre Erfahrung sammeln und ggf. aufrüsten.


----------



## MrBenM (31. August 2022)

Kenzinger schrieb:


> Die heutigen Shimano Deore Komponenten können qualitativ locker mit alten XT Generationen mithalten.
> Ich fahre bei 178 cm Größe ein Jealous AL 10.0 in 18 Zoll und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe einen Spacer unterm Vorbau entfernt und sitze überhaupt nicht aufrecht.
> Ich habe einen 15 cm Dropper nachgerüstet und möchte diesen nicht missen.
> Das oben verlinkte Canyon ist mit fast 14 kg schon recht schwer und scheint mir mit dem Jealous AL kaum vergleichbar zu sein. Das hat ja nur SRAM SX Komponenten. Die werden in Test meist schlecht bewertet, da sie gegenüber der schon günstigen NX noch einmal abgespeckt sind. Und es hat eine Federgabel mit 12 cm Federweg, die auf einen traillastigeren Ansatz hindeutet und auch schwerer sein sollte.


Hi Kenzinger, danke für Info mit dem Spacer, darüber hatte ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. 

Und sorry, da hab ich wohl das Grand Canyon 7 verlinkt. Wollte aber für den Einstieg das Grand Canyon 6 verlinken. Wunsch wäre das Grand Canyon 8, das hat dann auch XT Komponenten und ne gute Gabel, jedoch wieder teurer. Gewicht ist dann auch OK m.M.n.
Kann deiner Aussage voll zustimmen.

Da das Grand Canyon 8 ist nicht sofort verfügbar ist und meine Vernunft vielleicht siegen sollte, bin ich wirklich kurz davor das oben genannte Radon Jealous 8 AL zu kaufen. Sollte nächste Woche laut Bike-Discount verfügbar sein. Bin jetzt wirklich wieder bei Größe M gedanklich

Was hält ihr von meinem Ansatz? 
Erst mal ein gutes Einsteiger Hardtail wie das Jealous 8.0 kaufen und dann Erfahrung sammeln, bei Bedarf selbst einen Dropper nachrüsten. Anfängliche Nutzung für Touren über Asphalt und Waldautobahnen und irgendwann mal einen Trail antesten. Und wenns in den nächsten 1-3 Jahren mehr Richtung Trails geht, umsteigen auf z.B. ein Fully oder dann mehr Geld fürs nächste Bike ausgeben, weil man dann genau weiß was man will.


----------



## Kenzinger (31. August 2022)

Ich fahre jetzt seit mein Wiedereinstieg vor 5 Jahren Radon. Zum Einstieg ein ZR Team, dass ich selbst auf 12fach umgebaut habe (und Dropper und SLX Bremsen) und jetzt seit einem Jahr das Jealous AL 10.0, bei dem ich einen Dropper und ein ovales Kettenblatt nachgerüstet habe. Ich habe das Rad günstig gebraucht gekauft. So habe ich über 700 € gespart und musste nicht Monate warten, bis es lieferbar ist.
Ich fahre Touren und Trails im südlichen Schwarzwald. Hatte auch überlegt, mir eher ein Trailbike als Fully zu holen (Radon Skeen), bin aber der Meinung, dass man damit in erster Linie nur schneller die Trails runter kommt. Mit dem Hardtail macht es mir mindestens genau so viel Spaß und so komme ich auch an meine Grenzen bzw. spüre auch, was ich gefahren bin. Zudem fahre ich halt doch zu über 75 Prozent Touren.


----------



## SunshineX (31. August 2022)

Kenzinger schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit mein Wiedereinstieg vor 5 Jahren Radon. Zum Einstieg ein ZR Team, dass ich selbst auf 12fach umgebaut habe (und Dropper und SLX Bremsen) und jetzt seit einem Jahr das Jealous AL 10.0, bei dem ich einen Dropper und ein ovales Kettenblatt nachgerüstet habe. Ich habe das Rad günstig gebraucht gekauft. So habe ich über 700 € gespart und musste nicht Monate warten, bis es lieferbar ist.
> Ich fahre Touren und Trails im südlichen Schwarzwald. Hatte auch überlegt, mir eher ein Trailbike als Fully zu holen (Radon Skeen), bin aber der Meinung, dass man damit in erster Linie nur schneller die Trails runter kommt. Mit dem Hardtail macht es mir mindestens genau so viel Spaß und so komme ich auch an meine Grenzen bzw. spüre auch, was ich gefahren bin. Zudem fahre ich halt doch zu über 75 Prozent Touren.


@Kenzinger - Da Du der Nachrüstexperte zu sein scheinst. Ich wollte es ähnlich wie Mr. Ben machen. Erstmal mit einem Jealous 8 wieder einsteigen und Schritt für Schritt das Rad verbessern. Ich denke der Rahmen ist ja wirklich sehr gut und könnte sogar auf ein Jealous AL 10 ausgebaut werden. Das ist ja aller erste Sahne das Bike. Wäre es mit Eigenumbau nun günstiger oder später sogar teurer? Steht ja auch noch das 8 HD zur Auswahl. Da würde ich dann schon höher einsteigen. Natürlich rüste ich erst nach, wenn gewisse Komponenten kaputt gehen (egal ob Jealous 8 oder 8 HD).  Außer vielleicht den Radsatz bzw. Reifen gleich auf Swiss. Alle anderen Komponenten sind ja bei beiden wirklich nicht schlecht.Da müsste ich dann aber wahrscheinlich beim HD auf SRAM bleiben oder? Weil komplett auf Shimano später wieder umzusatteln lohnt sich denke ich nicht?


----------



## MrBenM (31. August 2022)

Kenzinger schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit mein Wiedereinstieg vor 5 Jahren Radon. Zum Einstieg ein ZR Team, dass ich selbst auf 12fach umgebaut habe (und Dropper und SLX Bremsen) und jetzt seit einem Jahr das Jealous AL 10.0, bei dem ich einen Dropper und ein ovales Kettenblatt nachgerüstet habe. Ich habe das Rad günstig gebraucht gekauft. So habe ich über 700 € gespart und musste nicht Monate warten, bis es lieferbar ist.


Das ZR Team 7 wollte ich letzte Woche schon bestellen und dachte das passt soweit zum Einstieg. Ist auch verfügbar in meiner Größe. Aber wie bei fast allen hier ist dann immer die frage wieviel Aufpreis sich für die eigenen Ansprüche lohnt. 
Warst du zufrieden mit dem ZR Team und was hältst du vom ZR Team 7 im Vergleich zum Jealous (wäre bei mir das Jealous 8.0)?


----------



## Kenzinger (31. August 2022)

Ich hatte das ZR Team 7.0, aber damals noch mit Umwerfer und 3 Kettenblättern. Da ich auch früher (vor über 20 Jahren) an meinen Rädern geschraubt habe, habe ich mir dann bald die SLX Bremsen und kurz darauf die Komponenten für 12fach (ebenfalls großteils SLX, da es Deore noch nicht als 12fach gab) gegönnt. Mit dem ZR Team war ich sehr zufrieden, meine Frau, Tochter und mehrere Nachbarn fahren es jetzt auch.
Das Jealous ist etwas leichter und ich finde es auch besser verarbeitet (z.B. die Lackierung). Aber beim Fahren sind die Unterschiede nicht groß. Die Geometrie ist auch sehr ähnlich.
Ich habe dann überlegt, die Felgen gegen DT Swiss X1900 upzudaten oder direkt auch ein Jealous umzusteigen. Spätestens durch die Möglichkeit, das Jealous AL 10.0 gebraucht günstig zu bekommen, war die Entscheidung gefallen. Meine Tochter fährt jetzt mein umgebautes ZR Team.
Ein Umbau ist meistens teurer, besonders da höherwertige Federgabeln und Felgen viel ausmachen (auch bezüglich Gewicht). Aber besonders das Nachrüsten des Droppers ist einfach. Man muss nur rausfinden, welche Länge man kaufen kann. Bei mir ist es jetzt 15 cm. Mit Glück hätte auch ein kurzer 17 cm Dropper gepasst.

Wenn das Rad SRAM hat, ist ein Umstieg auf Shimano aufwendiger/teurer. Da ist nicht alles kompatibel. Mit Deore ist man gut dabei. Zur XT gibt es nur wenig Unterschiede. Der Schalthebel funktioniert anders und die XT ist Gesamt etwa 500 Gramm leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBenM (31. August 2022)

Kenzinger schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ZR Team 7.0, aber damals noch mit Umwerfer und 3 Kettenblättern. Da ich auch früher (vor über 20 Jahren) an meinen Rädern geschraubt habe, habe ich mir dann bald die SLX Bremsen und kurz darauf die Komponenten für 12fach (ebenfalls großteils SLX, da es Deore noch nicht als 12fach gab) gegönnt. Mit dem ZR Team war ich sehr zufrieden, meine Frau, Tochter und mehrere Nachbarn fahren es jetzt auch.
> Das Jealous ist etwas leichter und ich finde es auch besser verarbeitet (z.B. die Lackierung). Aber beim Fahren sind die Unterschiede nicht groß. Die Geometrie ist auch sehr ähnlich.
> Ich habe dann überlegt, die Felgen gegen DT Swiss X1900 upzudaten oder direkt auch ein Jealous umzusteigen. Spätestens durch die Möglichkeit, das Jealous AL 10.0 gebraucht günstig zu bekommen, war die Entscheidung gefallen. Meine Tochter fährt jetzt mein umgebautes ZR Team.
> Ein Umbau ist meistens teurer, besonders da höherwertige Federgabeln und Felgen viel ausmachen (auch bezüglich Gewicht). Aber besonders das Nachrüsten des Droppers ist einfach. Man muss nur rausfinden, welche Länge man kaufen kann. Bei mir ist es jetzt 15 cm. Mit Glück hätte auch ein kurzer 17 cm Dropper gepasst.
> ...


Danke für deine Erfahrungen. Ich werde berichten, sobald ich zugeschlagen habe


----------



## Kraxler (15. September 2022)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage an vielleicht Mitlesende der Fa. Radon:

Sind dieses Jahr realistisch überhaupt noch Jealous Carbon Räder bestell- und lieferbar?
Aktuell werden die Liefertermine ja immer weiter in Richtung Jahresende 2022 verschoben.


----------



## Spessartrider (21. September 2022)

Hallo,
derzeit fahre ich ein Jealous Carbon Superlite.
An der Sram-Kurbel ist ein 34er Kettenblatt montiert !

Meine Frage: Fährt jemand ein 36er bzw. 38er Blatt...

Danke 👍


----------



## LuttiX (27. September 2022)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Fährt jemand ein 36er bzw. 38er Blatt...


 36er Blatt geht (auch lt. Radon). 38er kollidiert mit der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Z1-AV69 (16. Oktober 2022)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Fährt jemand ein 36er bzw. 38er Blatt...


An meinem 2018er Jealous CF (8.0?) geht auch ein 38er problemlos.


----------



## LuttiX (20. Oktober 2022)

Z1-AV69 schrieb:


> An meinem 2018er Jealous CF (8.0?) geht auch ein 38er problemlos.



Natürlich dreht sich ein 38er Blatt auch noch. Dennoch ist der Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe sehr gering. Sofern z. B. das Innenlager min. Spiel hat, wird das Kettenblatt die Strebe berühren. Das sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, vor allem oder gerade bei einem CF Rahmen. Wäre da sehr vorsichtig. 
Ggf. könnte man mit einem breiteren Spacer zwischen Kurbel und Lager probieren, dass der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe größer wird. Jedoch gilt es dann die Kettenlinie zu beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z1-AV69 (20. Oktober 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Natürlich dreht sich ein 38er Blatt auch noch. Dennoch ist der Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe sehr gering.


Also bei mir sind es Minimum 4mm Abstand und das läuft seit 5000+ km ohne jegliche Probleme. 

Im Übrigen ist auch das 38er noch in dem abgeflachten Bereich der Kettenstreben und der Abstand ist nicht nennenswert anders als bei einem 36er. Wahrscheinlich würde auch noch ein 40er passen, das habe ich aber nie probiert. Auf die richtige Kettenlinie des Kettenblatts sollte man aber wohl achten.


----------



## Spessartrider (21. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Info´s - werde berichten.....


----------



## Wallachfried (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mir eigentlich das Jealous AL 9.0 kaufen. Bei meiner Größe bräuchte ich allerdings die 16" Variante, die laut bike-discount schon komplett ausverkauft ist für dieses Jahr. Die 10.0 SL Variante gibt es noch in 16", die ist allerdings stolze 500€ teurer. Die Unterschiede die ich erkennen konnte sind Carbonsattelstütze, Carbonlenker und andere Variante der Reifen. Da ich eine Carbonsattelstütze oder eine gefederte Sattelstütze selbst nachrüsten wollte weiß ich nicht ob es mir den Aufpreis wert ist. 

Wann kann man denn etwa mit den 2023er Modellen rechnen? Meine Nachfrage bei bike-discount ergab nur, dass es noch keinen Termin gibt. Aber wann kommen die Modelle üblicherweise raus? Ich hätte eigentlich Lust mir das Bike jetzt schon zu kaufen, aber ich könnte auch bis Januar oder Februar warten wenn man dann mit den neuen Modellen rechnen kann.


----------



## cpt_duese (5. November 2022)

Hi, ich bin am überlegen mir das Jealous AL 8 in XL als Winterrad zu holen und um auch ein Bike für Fahrt mit Kindersitz abseits des Stadtdschungels machen zu können.
Normalerweise habe ich ein Canyon Spectral im Trail- und Enduroeinsatz und bin ein wenig stutzig was die Geo des Jealous anbelangt, vor allem der LW mit 69,4 Grad. Wie schlägt sich das Jealous auf mäßig steilen Trails? Ist es für mäßige Traileinsätze im Rahmen von Touren geeignet, ohne das Gefühl zu haben im Schleudersitz zu sitzen?

Gedankenexperiment: Angenommen man ersetzt die Gabel durch eine 120mm (Gabellänge grob +20mm) und flacht somit das Rad auf ca 65,3 Grad ab vorne (SW auf 73,3)  laut meiner Skizze.

Macht da Sinn? Ist das doof und verhaut die ganze Geo? Sind meine Befürchtungen hinsichtlich Geo sowieso generell Quatsch?

Danke!


----------



## zhenn (5. November 2022)

Diese Werte sind kompletter Humbug. 20mm mehr Federweg bedeutet 1 Grad  flacherer Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel.


----------



## cpt_duese (5. November 2022)

zhenn schrieb:


> Diese Werte sind kompletter Humbug. 20mm mehr Federweg bedeutet 1 Grad  flacherer Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel.


Mich hat es nach dem zweiten Mal hinsehen nun auch sehr gewundert und womöglich habe ich da etwas falsch konstruiert. Ich werde es nochmal überprüfen.

Wie sieht deine Einschätzung aus wenn es um 1 Grad abgeflacht wird? Kein Unterschied und nicht den Aufwand wert?


----------



## zhenn (5. November 2022)

Einen leichten Unterschied wirds schon ausmachen aber wenn du von "mäßig steilen Trails" schreibst, warum dann nicht eher das Radon Cragger?

Das Jealous kommt auch ohne Dropper


----------



## Kenzinger (5. November 2022)

Ich habe bei meinem Jealous AL 10.0 einen Dropper nachgerüstet und fahre so auch Trails. Geht sicher mit einem Fully oder dem Cragger besser, macht aber trotzdem Spaß.
Und: Runter kommt man immer, aber hoch...


----------



## Eric-92 (5. November 2022)

Ich fahre mit meinem Jealous AL 9.0 auch Trails, macht auch super Spaß. Man muss halt den Arsch hinter den Sattel bekommen 😂


----------



## cpt_duese (6. November 2022)

zhenn schrieb:


> Einen leichten Unterschied wirds schon ausmachen aber wenn du von "mäßig steilen Trails" schreibst, warum dann nicht eher das Radon Cragger?
> 
> Das Jealous kommt auch ohne Dropper


Ich habe lange darüber nachgedacht, aber das Lieferdatum hat mir die Entscheidung angenommen. Frühjahr 2023


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpt_duese (6. November 2022)

Kenzinger schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Jealous AL 10.0 einen Dropper nachgerüstet und fahre so auch Trails. Geht sicher mit einem Fully oder dem Cragger besser, macht aber trotzdem Spaß.
> Und: Runter kommt man immer, aber hoch...


Den dropper würde ich auch gleich mitbestellen. Und wie du richtig sagst, hoch kommt man mit dem jealous wohl um einiges besser.


----------



## trp (26. November 2022)

cpt_duese schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin am überlegen mir das Jealous AL 8 in XL als Winterrad zu holen und um auch ein Bike für Fahrt mit Kindersitz abseits des Stadtdschungels machen zu können.
> Normalerweise habe ich ein Canyon Spectral im Trail- und Enduroeinsatz und bin ein wenig stutzig was die Geo des Jealous anbelangt, vor allem der LW mit 69,4 Grad. Wie schlägt sich das Jealous auf mäßig steilen Trails? Ist es für mäßige Traileinsätze im Rahmen von Touren geeignet, ohne das Gefühl zu haben im Schleudersitz zu sitzen?
> 
> Gedankenexperiment: Angenommen man ersetzt die Gabel durch eine 120mm (Gabellänge grob +20mm) und flacht somit das Rad auf ca 65,3 Grad ab vorne (SW auf 73,3)  laut meiner Skizze.
> ...


Hallo,

ich fahre das Radon Jealous seit fast einem Jahr, nachdem es das Rahmenkit beim BF 2022 im Abverkauf gab.

Unabhängig von der Geometrie habe ich eine Fox 34er mit 120 mm und 51 mm Offset eingebaut.
Trails lassen sich damit recht ordentlich fahren, lediglich den Sattel sollte man vorher absenken.


----------



## Biker66x (28. November 2022)

Mal ne kurze Frage an alle die 2022 oder auch früher bei Radon/Bike-Discount ein Jealous AL erworben haben:

Waren bei euch im Lieferumfang Montagepaste und Tubelessventile enthalten?


----------



## Eric-92 (29. November 2022)

Nein keins von beiden. Montagepaste hab ich mir gleich mitbestellt, wirst du wahrscheinlich beim Rahmen brauchen wegen Geräuschen.


MfG Eric


----------



## Biker66x (29. November 2022)

Eric-92 schrieb:


> Nein keins von beiden. Montagepaste hab ich mir gleich mitbestellt, wirst du wahrscheinlich beim Rahmen brauchen wegen Geräuschen.
> 
> 
> MfG Eric


Das hat mich ein weniger verwundert, dass da nix dabei war.
Bei meinem letzten Canyon Bike waren sowohl Carbonmontagepaste als auch Tubelessventile dabei.

LG


----------



## Gravelcommuter (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo an alle,

ich spiele akut mit dem Gedanken mir das Jealous Al 8.0 zuzulegen. 
Das Rad soll dazu sein um mit meiner (jetzt noch sehr kleinen) Tochter im nächsten Sommer entspannte kleinere, leicht sportliche Touren in der Natur zu fahren. Es sollte aber nicht zu gemütlich sein, da ich das Rad auch potenziell ohne Kindersitz für den Einsatz im "leichten" Gelände nutzen möchte.

Da ich bisher eher aus dem Rennrad-/Gravelbereich komme und noch nie über längere Strecken ein MTB gefahren bin, habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Ist das Rad für den Thule Yepp Nexxt Mini geeignet? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen bzgl Einschränkng Beinfreiheit oder bzgl des Lenkwinkels? Hab schon ein paar Videos dazu gesehen aber wollte trotzdem mal gucken ob jmd etwas dazu berichten kann.

2. Im Idealfall würden meine Frau und ich uns das Rad "teilen" wobei ich schon häufiger fahre als sie. Sie ist 177 cm mit Schrittlänge 83 cm. Ich bin 181 mit einer Schrittlänge von 87cm. Laut der Radontabelle liege ich damit idealerweise beim 20er Rahmen und sie beim 18er Rahmen. Aufgrund des Anforderungsbereich würde ich zwecks Laufruhe eher zum 20er tendieren. Wird das Rad damit für sie "unfahrbar" oder kann man das durch einen kürzeren Vorbau regeln? Die Sitzposition sollte eher aufrecht sein, da ja der Kindersitz vorne angebracht werden soll.  

Und die letzte Frage führt vllt ein bisschen von Jealous weg und richtet sich eher an die genrelle Bauform:

3. Später würde ich gerne den Thule durch einen Sitz auf dem Oberrohr ersetzen. Ist ein Hardtail MTB dafür überhaupt geeignet oder braucht man für sowas zwangsläufig ein Fully? Die Montage sollte kein Problem sein, nur hab ich Sorge, dass die Vibration und Stöße zu hart sind.

Langer erster Beitrag, vielen Dank fürs Lesen und die Antworten.

Besten Gruß


----------

